#ubuntuone 2010-02-08
<alecu> morning...
<alecu> jamesh, ping
<jamesh> alecu: hi.  I've replied to your email now.  Had it open earlier but hadn't finished it off.
<alecu> hi jamesh, thanks!
<duanedesign> hello rtgz
<rtgz> duanedesign, hi!
<duanedesign> hope you had a good weekend
<rtgz> duanedesign, pretty nice, + 2 bugs :)
<rtgz> erm, +1 bug, another one is duplicate. Nope, not that great :)
<rtgz> duanedesign, and I got the following nice dialog from ubuntuone ppa: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aN3amTKoEd7OfPiYWFO0kw?feat=directlink
<rtgz> and I believe I know why appled dies and apport fires when applet is clicked
<rtgz> it is ... tada! metadata loading that takes a lot of time for a big number of files
<duanedesign> o.0
<duanedesign> rtgz: isnt there a bug open for loading the meta data more effeiciently
<rtgz> duanedesign, there is
<duanedesign> i have never seen that dialog box, lol
<duanedesign> rtgz: this weekend i worked on a bug graphing tool.
<rtgz> duanedesign, i have never seen it either and i could not find the actual reason behind it and its intended purpose... Some text there would be good
<rtgz> duanedesign, from lp bugs?
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> rtgz: yes, my first try was using data from the API
<rtgz> PPA is broken
 * rtgz is installing pastebinit in vm to show how much it is broken
<rtgz> duanedesign, btw, have you found a way to get bug id from searchTasks call?
<rtgz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/371618/
<rtgz> syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<rtgz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/371620/
<rtgz> and syncdaemon stops syncing.
<rtgz> but if there are no shares, then it is probably working fine, until clicked on applet icon while metadata is loading for a very long time. Dbus exception is not handled and it BOOM, apports :)
 * rtgz needs to change irc nick once again :-/
 * rtgz needs pokable developers
<verterok> rtgz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/371618/ it's fixed in trunk
<rtgz> verterok, good, 'cause it is broken for everyone running ppa
<verterok> rtgz: yeap :(
<rtgz> verterok, i believe ppa needs to be rebuilt, since it does not sync all files if shared folders are present
<verterok> rtgz: hmm, probably, but we can't do that until we get a new version of the server rolledout
<rtgz> verterok, still, it has to be rebuilt because of broken dependency on ubuntuone-storage-protocol, and everyone upgrading to ppa will have syncdaemon broken
<verterok> rtgz: ooh
<rtgz> verterok, ah, protocol changed?
<rtgz> verterok, it is easy to fix, but it should be mentioned somewhere
<verterok> rtgz: good point :)
<verterok> rtgz: yeap, actually not protocol but a new capability
<rtgz> bug 518598
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518598 in ubuntuone-client "PPA r321 SD dies on startup - must depend on proper python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol version" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518598
<rtgz> not ubuntuone-storage-protocol, python-ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<rtgz> verterok, http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/aN3amTKoEd7OfPiYWFO0kw?feat=directlink
<rtgz> verterok, any ideas? :)
 * verterok looks
<verterok> rtgz: oh, crazy applet
<rtgz> :)
<verterok> rtgz: any errors in the logs?
<rtgz> verterok, hm... I've got an idea on how to reproduce it
<duanedesign> put some bug stats on one html page to make it a little easier to view.  http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/index.ubuntuone-client.html
<rtgz> duanedesign, wow
<CardinalFang> aquarius, thisfred, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/get-port-without-fd-race/+merge/18840
<thisfred> CardinalFang: awesome!
<aquarius> CardinalFang, nice one. I saw your email. Great catch!
<CardinalFang> I'm glad kenvandine codes late at night in bars, or else I wouldn't have looked there.
<kenvandine> :)
<aquarius> kenvandine codes everywhere. It is a most useful talent :)
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, awesome... so that should fix this bug for real right?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, Yes.  This and my previous patch a week ago, I'm sure will be the last for this problem.
<kenvandine> woot!
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, you rock
<cherva> can I use ubuntu one with root ? there is no Ubuntu one dir in /root
<statik> CardinalFang, so the desktopcouch SRU for karmic should probably be reworked to include both patches then? congrats on the fix
<CardinalFang> statik, yes, backporting to 0.5 line now.
<urbanape> morning, all
<mhall119|work> so, I saw the new MeMenu screenshots
<mhall119|work> is UbuntuOne going to be integrated with the new social network features?
<mhall119|work> it would be cool to right-click a file or photo, and says "Share with friends", and have it uploaded to UbuntuOne, made public, and a link to it sent to Twitter/Identi.ca/Facebook
<teknico> urbanape, hi
<urbanape> heya, teknico
<CardinalFang> mhall119|work, it wouldn't me in Me menu, but I think it's likely.  Announcing it would be an optional check-box at share time, I suspect.  I hope we have time for that.
<aquarius> welcome back urbanape
<aquarius> urbanape, we looked at getting bindwood packaged last week during the distro sprint, but it didn't seem to work for me or CardinalFang, so we decided to wait until you got back
<CardinalFang> I tagged trunk 1.0.0 before we decided there was more to do.  Please don't whip me, urbanape.
<urbanape> aquarius, thanks, I just managed to get a little wifi time in the jungle, so I saw the approval messages.
<urbanape> CardinalFang, no whipping, you guys went above and beyond, so thanks.
<rye> mhall119|work, MeMenu screenshots? I can find only UI design drawings
<xtephan> i have a question, anybody can help me?
<xtephan> hi
<CardinalFang> xtephan, just ask.  Interested or knowledgeable people will try.
<xtephan> I see a warning who says "The app "desktopcouch service" want to acces the password for "ubuntu One token for https://ubuntuone.com" in the predeterminated keyring
<xtephan> i transalate the text of the warning because my computer is in spanish
<CardinalFang> xtephan, okay.  What is your concern?  That looks normal to me.
<xtephan> will i allow it always?
<CardinalFang> If you like.  I think you should.
<xtephan> what is the "desktopcouch service" application?
<dobey> oh good, i didn't miss the me stuff yet
<rodrigo_> xtephan, yes, you should allow always, unless you want to have that dialog every time
<xtephan> but, what is the "desktopcouch service" application?
<CardinalFang> desktopcouch is a component of ubuntu one.  It is a distributed database, for data you care about.  Contacts, bookmarks, et c.  These could be synchronized to other computers you own.
<dobey> mhall119|work: no there won't be any any integration with the gwibber stuff for sharing files. we don't have time to do it
<xtephan> @CardinalFrang thanks
<dobey> mhall119|work: maybe in +1 it could do that, feel free to file a feature request bug
<mhall119|work> dobey: I'll think it through
<mhall119|work> will the new public option in UbuntuOne be something that can be configured from the client-side?
<rye> CardinalFang, question - karmic updated, on session login desktopcouch service is running. When i stop desktopcouch and start it again keyring daemon asks the question about desktopcouch access. How does it start then on session login?
<dobey> i don't think there will be any configuration. it will just be "Publish on Ubuntu One" or something
<CardinalFang> rye, it starts only when it is needed by some app.
<mhall119|work> dobey: I ask because if it's something that can be done all client-side, I may just try hacking at it
<CardinalFang> rye, oh, I see what you're asking.  Hrm.
<CardinalFang> rye,  I don't know.
<dobey> mhall119|work: I'm not sure of the specifics of how it will work in the client
<mhall119|work> I guess I have to get a Lucid alpha in vbox
<mhall119|work> is Xubuntu using U1?  I didn't see it
<dobey> CardinalFang: is that the bug we fixed in PDX?
<dobey> mhall119|work: we don't have integration with Thunar. we only have a Nautilus extension at the moment
<mhall119|work> ok
<CardinalFang> dobey, I don't think so.  Which fix do you think?
<dobey> CardinalFang: I just remember on Tues or Wed, you were getting the password pop-up, or was that for a different password in futon vs. keyring?
<urbanape> did we change how/when we do standups?
 * urbanape is still catching up on mail
<dobey> urbanape: you don't get to post one since it is just "DONE: Belize, TODO: Un-tan"
<jblount> heh
<urbanape> bah. I wore SPF 70. Didn't even turn a little pink
<CardinalFang> dobey, yes, I fixed a password bug, but that was for the bookmark file, not seahorse.
<rye> CardinalFang, i believe syncdaemon needs couchdb for account info, so it should invoke desktopcouch... and desktopcouch invoking results in keyring access, which is not happening on session login
<dobey> CardinalFang: ok, right.
<aquarius> rye, not quite. the applet uses desktopcouch -- it doesn't need the data, but when the applet signs in, it sets up a pairing between local desktopcouch and Ubuntu One couch, so that your couchdb data is replicated as well as your files.
<rye> aquarius, yes, it just checks for desktopcouch db, i believe, but this is enough for dc to trigger keyring access, i believe
<dobey> no, it tells dc to pair with u1, which involves getting the u1 token from keyring
<aquarius> rye, it checks for the management DB to exist, and if it doesn't, creates it, and then adds a record to it. This should prompt keyring access, yes
<aquarius> because the applet gets the U1 token from the keyring
<aquarius> in order to add the pairing record, which needs to contain the keyring token
<CardinalFang> aquarius, so, why not ask first, and then ask later?  I have no idea.
<rye> aquarius, erm... is desktopcouch running as a parent process to couchdb?
<aquarius> rye, possibly. And possibly not. :)
<aquarius> CardinalFang, don't understand
<rye> aquarius, i mean someone triggers replication, right? it is not done internally by couchdb so there's an externally running couchdb
<rye> ^W desktopcouch
<aquarius> rye, yes. d-bus starts desktopcouch-service; desktopcouch-service (a) runs couchdb, and (b) triggers replication
<CardinalFang> aquarius, he is asking why an app starts desktopcouch daemon (seemingly), and does not need keyring access.  Then, later, on second run it does need access.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, yeah, but I don't understand why that would happen :)
<dobey> rye: what specifically is listed as needing access, in the keyring dialog that pops up? it should show the application name there
<rye> CardinalFang, aquarius my couchdb runs w/o desktopcouch companion after login...
<rye> so, obviously, it does not replicate stuff...
<CardinalFang> rye, er, as which user does it run?
<rye> CardinalFang, rtg
<rye> CardinalFang, i.e. me
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<rye> and neither my contacts nor notes are replicated
<rye> but couchdb.html file IS created
<CardinalFang> Sometimes I envy Windows developers who can distract people by saying "you need to reboot 4 times."
<rye> and the only things to update are: evolution-couchdb libcouchdb-glib-1.0-1 python-pyinotify
<rye> CardinalFang, vm was rebooted 8 times so far to test this :)
<rye> CardinalFang, dc installed is 0.5-0ubuntu1
<rye> what if...
<rye> there is no seahorse daemon running when couchdb is started... no, it's weird
<rye> need to trace the execution path or otherwise this is useless
<rodrigo_> statik, have you done the packaging for the new couchdb-glib/evo-couchdb?
<rye> beta ppa is enabled
<statik> rodrigo_, i have not finished it, no. am planning to work on it again today
<rodrigo_> statik, ah, ok, let me know if you need any help
<mandel> hello, does anyone know if there is anyone to tell the CouchGrid to update according to changes in the db, I filed a bug due to my ignorance :(
<dobey> rodrigo_: is there an accompanying libubuntuone branch for your move of contacts picker?
<rodrigo_> dobey, not until it's merged
<aquarius> mandel, I don't know -- rickspencer3 is the chap you want to talk to about that
<dobey> rodrigo_: ok
<mandel> aquarius, ok, is he at quickly irc(if any) or other irc?
<aquarius> mandel, he will be, but he's not online atm -- he's in the US
<rye> okay, trying here. is there any debug info given by desktopcouch on startup? I have a perfect setup - a vm which can reproduce the bug with broken replication with 100% reliability. Just need a hint on whether it is built in or i need to stuff something into it...
<mandel> aquarius, ok, so it would be around 9 pm here, right?
<aquarius> mandel, I'd expect him in the next hour or so, if he's working today
<rye> ok, will be back in an hour or 1h30m
<mandel> aquarius, superb, another question, what happened with the python-keyring idea?
<dobey> keyrings are hard, mmkay
<aquarius> mandel, the big problem with it is how couchdb-glib and other non-python things know where to get the data from. We could provide a desktopcouch API to get that data (which would then use python-keyring), but you can't do d-bus APIs on Windows...
<mandel> dobey, I know.. I'm just asking 'casuse is one of the few things that block me from porting destopcouch to windows.. I already have the IPC, a c# library to talk with contacts and I'm close to do outlook integration.
<rodrigo_> aquarius, a d-bus call would work for couchdb-glib
<dobey> mandel: we can't really use it on ubuntu though, because it doesn't make sense in the end
<mandel> aquarius, that is not a problem at all on windows, I can take care of that
<dobey> rodrigo_: i don't want us wasting time writing an abstraction for an abstraction, so we can lose useful API because pykeyring is a lowest-common denominator
<mandel> dobey, what do you mean, porting to windows or using python keyring?? Windows I understand (although trust me I'm sure a lot people will love the idea) but python keyring...
<rodrigo_> dobey, writing a dbus method is a 10 min "waste of time", if that eases the port to windows, I'm all for losing those 10 mins
<dobey> mandel: the benefits to python-keyring on GNOME/KDE are minimal and diminishing
<aquarius> dobey, yes, especially since the secret-storage stuff is coming, but they're much larger benefits in the context of a Windows port.
<dobey> rodrigo_: i'd rather just have those 10 minutes spent doing if WINDOWS: import keyring; else: import gnomekeyring;
<mandel> dobey, for windows that would do the trick, but I got people complaining in FOSDEM for not using KWallet...
<dobey> aquarius: i'm fine with using python-keyring ONLY on windows/osx, but I would rather avoid the headaches on ubuntu
<dobey> mandel: kwallet is going away
<aquarius> mandel, I need to hear how your fosdem talk went, btw! Was it videoed?
<mandel> dobey, I know, but people complain, what can I do hehe
<dobey> mandel: in lucid+1 we should hopefully finally be able to use the unified keyring
<dobey> mandel: yes, we know they complain. we hear it enough at UDS :)
<aquarius> dobey, as per http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/secret-storage-spec you mean?
<dobey> aquarius: yes
<mandel> aquarius, no video AFAIK, it went well but not enough time and got some people very interested but couchgrid failed me in the middle of it hehe
<dobey> aquarius: the nice thing is that the API is almost exactly the same as gnome-keyring
<mandel> dobey, I don't mind using keyring just for MacOS and windows, but I dont like lots of if statements in the code for that, looks ugly...
<mandel> aquarius, that is why I want to patch couchgrid and add for functionality for reporting changes etc..
<dobey> mandel: the problem is that any abstraction is going to mean we can't use useful API from gnome-keyring
<dobey> and python-keyring is only python
<mandel> dobey, I know... that is the pain of being multi-platform.. well if it is a problem I can think a way to go around it, implement something similar on windows that uses the same calls but that uses something more native to the platform
<mandel> I meant same signatures as the gnome-keyring
<mandel> dobey, I can follow the gnome-kerying signature and use DPAPI instead, that would do the trick and will not make the code to dirty
<dobey> mandel: well you're going to have to do some tricks, because gnome-keyring does more stuff afaik
<dobey> like ACLs
<mandel> dobye, if that is truly used I might just use WIF which should provide all the work, it will be extra code but I'll be able to provide everything that is needed
<mandel> ups, misstyped dobey^
<dobey> i don't know if desktopcouch uses the ACLs and other stuff
<rodrigo_> it doesn't right now afaik
<mandel> well, right now I'm doing some work on linux later I'll give it a go to see what happens
<dobey> u1-client definitely uses ACls though
<dobey> anyway, need to get some lunch and all that
<dobey> bbiab
<mandel> aquarius, I need to go to get food, if you see rickspencer3 let him know I'm try to get him :)
<mandel> laters
<rye> heh
<rye> question
<rye> who can start couchdb but not via dbus ?
<verterok> rye: /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service ?
<rye> verterok, it looks like something is broken but I can't say what
<rye> i disabled dbus startup and couchdb is started... after applet startup
<rye> which means that it is starting it directly
<rye> so DBus does not play here
<verterok> rye: how do you disabled dbus startup?
<rye> verterok, /bin/true as Exec handler :)
<rye> i mean i disabled desktopcouch startup via dbus
<rye> verterok, ^
<verterok> rye: and you killed it properly before? :)
<rye> verterok, reboot. Kills everything (tm)
<verterok> hehe
<verterok> rye: ps aux | grep desktop-couch ?
<verterok> rye: maybe it's the system wide couchdb?
<rye> ps aux | grep desktop-couch
<rye> yes, right...
<rye> verterok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/371914/
<verterok> rye: nice! :/
<verterok> rye: I don't see any code in the applet that could start desktopcouch :(
<rye> it may not be applet... there is ubuntuone-login as well (r321, ppa)
<verterok> rye: that's the oauthdesktop "service"
<rye> hmmm
<rye> verterok, and Oauthdesktop needs couchdb...
<verterok> rye: no, it shouldn't need couchdb
<rye> verterok, ah. grr. keyring only... but who will then establish couchdb pairing?
<verterok> rye: sorry, I'm a bit lost there...I think that's desktopcouch itself
<dobey> rye: uhm
<dobey> rye: it's evolution-data-server loading the couchdb plug-in
<rye> verterok, but it will need to find info about oauth first
<dobey> rye: which talks to couchdb directly
<rye> dobey, hm...
<verterok> dobey: isn't using dbus?
<rye> dobey, but how can does it start desktopcouch dbus or plain /usr/lib/desktop-couch/*-service ?..
<dobey> verterok: it's not using desktopcouch, and couchdb doesn't provide a dbus api, so i presume it just starts it if it isn't running
<dobey> rodrigo_: ^^ is that true with couchdb-glib?
<verterok> dobey: ok, thanks
<dobey> rodrigo_: or does it call the desktopcouch dbus api?
<rye> dobey, no, evolution-data-server is not running here :-/
<rye> or it died
<dobey> i would suspect the latter
<dobey> the clock applet on the panel uses e-d-s :)
<rye> /usr/lib/evolution/2.28/evolution-alarm-notify is running, though...
<dobey> weird
<rye> dobey, and i have seen such behavior in 3 or 4 cases so far here.
 * rye is disabling ubuntuone
<dobey> i don't guess e-d-s needs to be running all the time for the alarm notifier to work
<rye> nope, couchdb process is not started when ubuntuone-applet is not in startup notification thing
<rye> *WALL*
<rye> started ubuntuone-client-applet and got couchdb processes WITHOUT desktopcouch
<rye> moreover
<rye> on my host machine: 2010-02-05 00:29:44,704 ERROR    replication of services aborted
<rye> this is the last time replication tried to be performed
<rye> and now i don't have desktop-couch wrapper running too
<rye> verterok, dobey, anybody, with running replication, could you please paste the output of  ps aux | grep couch  to pastebin?
<verterok> rye: I don't have replication configured :/
<rye> verterok, not syncing evolution contacts?
<verterok> rye: not in the laptop (I'm not in my desktop ATM)
<rye> ah
<rye> true
<rye> i have additional pc
<dobey> i don't have anything in couch being synced
<dobey> hrmm
<rye> dobey, but do you have additional python service for desktopcouch ?
<dobey> rye: i don't think so. i tend to run stuff from the source tree
<rye> O_O
<rye> netbook - replication last time occured on 2010-01-11
<rye> hm.
 * CardinalFang tries to land 5 branches of desktopcouch at once.
<rye> no desktopcouch on jaunty, so no use to test :-/
<dobey> huh
<rye> this is definitely applet
<rye> because i started ubuntuone-login, then ubuntuone-syncdaemon and couchdb service appeared only after ubuntuone-client-applet.
<rye> dbus could not have started it, because the handler is replaced by /bin/true
<rye> and applet has started w/o any output (e.g. starting..., e.g. here's your couchdb .html)
<manselton> Hi, Nice to meet. I'm new to ubuntuone and I've got u1conflicts. What does this mean, please?
<dobey> hi. it generally means that the file was modified in two different places before it could be synced to your computer.
<dobey> it was modified on your computer and another location, and the other location got synced to the web, and the sync to your current computer generated the conflict
<dobey> it may be that you're also hitting a bug
<manselton> Thanks. Can I try to do anything myself? Single files upload OK but can I just rename the .u1conflict files?
<dobey> yes, just look at the original and the .u1conflict, and either replace the original or remove the u1conflict, depending on which is supposed to be there. or manually merge any differences if necessary
<manselton> OK thanks, I'll give it a go.
<rye> when backup isp is present the bottleneck is in the router...
<CardinalFang> It's taking forever to update to Lucid on my main machine.  Aigh!
<rye> pdb
<rye> icon.main() and couchdb is created
<rye> G r R Rr r
<dobey> guess i should upgrade my workstation to lucid too
<dobey> rye: yeah, it pokes desktopcouch whenever NewCredentials signal is called
<dobey> rye: so desktopcouch should be running... if it's not, it sounds like there's something weird in desktopcouch causing it to exit, or one of the desktopcouch.records methods is perhaps causing it to start
<dobey> rye: what is the exact program trying to access the keyring?
<rye> dobey, desktopcouch-service
<rye> dobey, when I start it manually
<rye> dobey, "desktopcouch service" (/usr/bin/python2.6) to be precise
<dobey> rye: i mean in the instance for the problem you're trying to debug
<rye> dobey, applet startup does not trigger any message
<rye> dobey, but couchdb processes are created
<rye> dobey, it looks like it is half-started
<dobey> rye: trace the code from setup_desktopcouch_pairing() then :)
<rye> dobey, do you mind if I ask how does applet relate to couchdb?  I could not find anything couchdb related in ubuntuone-client-applet (r321)
<dobey> rye: it doesn't. it calls desktopcouch stuff only, to create the pairing to the u1 cloud couchdb
<rye> dobey, but... grep couch /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet is silent...
<dobey> rye: see /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login then
 * rye slaps his face
<rye> I was assuming that if ubuntuone-login is started and no couchdb is brought up then it is not ubuntuone-login. I forgot that procedures tend to be called at a later time :-/
<rye> done
<rye> debug finished
<rye> BUG
<rye> dobey, CardinalFang, verterok, aquarius , this is a bug in desktopcouch implementation
<rye> when CouchDatabase object is created in /usr/lib/ubuntuone/ubuntuone-login then couchdb is started, right
<rye> BUT
<rye> neither replication nor dbus service to advertise the port is started
<rye> this leads to broken replication
<rye> the replication and dbus service to advertise the port is created in /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service, which is NOT called via d-bus
<rye> It appears that couchdb startup is performed directly. Not yet found how but I am on my way
<rye> What is the worst part?
<rye> This can last unnoticed until the user starts to use couchdb for his contacts. There will not be any.
<rye> I think this is a major flaw
<dobey> or bookmarks, or gwibber, or etc...
<aquarius> rye, you are correct. I think desktopcouch.records.CouchDatabase should call D-Bus to get the port, and it doesn't.
<rye> dobey, or life (if the user actually backups his life via UbuntuOne as marketing copy says :) )
<aquarius> it does it the old-fashioned way of calling desktopcouch directly.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, would you agree?
<CardinalFang> That's a good idea, probably.  Let's think.
<rye> CardinalFang, i would agree, otherwise replication never works
<rye> erm
<CardinalFang> Synchronous call, so no need for event loop and thread-safe.
<rye> aquarius, i would agree, otherwise replication never works and it is bad for users
<CardinalFang> Requires dbus, though.  Support is good, right?  And speed?
<rye> ok, if you don't mind I'll go file a bug
<CardinalFang> rye, that's perfect.  Please do.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, you have to require d-bus, though; d-bus is how you're meant to find the port
<aquarius> CardinalFang, desktopcouch.records sneakily avoids doing that by knowing how to call DC directly, but it isn't supposed to.
<aquarius> Also, this may explain why some people don't have replication happen. :)
<rye> aquarius, those who have don't have applet set to automatic login
<aquarius> *nod*
<rye> aquarius, the replication is started via e.g. evolution calling dbus method to find the port, etc.
 * rye hopes that evolution does this via d-bus
<rye> :)
<jcastro> erm
<rye> aquarius, bug #489963
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489963 in desktopcouch "desktop pairing only works when starting desktopcouch-service manually" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/489963
<CardinalFang> aquarius, so, change find_port to be dbus client, and make a new, private function to be the dbus server function?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I think so, yes.
<dobey> isn't there already some dbus thing to do that?
<CardinalFang> Okay.  branch coming up in ~10.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, hang on
<CardinalFang> wut?
<rye> aquarius, no, it is something different, probably related but in my case it does not work completely
<aquarius> CardinalFang, what do you mean by "to be the d-bus server function"?
<CardinalFang> You'll see.  A few minutes....
<aquarius> CardinalFang, what we need is just to replace the find_pid/find_port calls with a call to teh d-bus API to get the port, and that's it
<aquarius> unless I'm missing something?
<CardinalFang> Er, this is harder than I thought.  One can't bind execution contexts to any number of DBUS functions.  Tests break.
<rye> yes, evolution does getPort via dbus
<CardinalFang> aquarius, what do you think -- org.desktopcouch.CouchDB{,2,3,4,5,6,7...} ?
<CardinalFang> Okay, that's more than a ten-minute patch.
<dobey> CardinalFang: what is the problem? i think you're making it harder than it needs to be?
<rye> CardinalFang, aquarius: bug #519028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519028 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch replication and org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.service are NOT started on desktopcouch.records call" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519028
<CardinalFang> dobey, short answer:  dbus function names are session-specific, but tests are independent of session.
<dobey> no. if calling a dbus method was session specific, it would never work. how would any external app know what to call?
<CardinalFang> Not calling the function.  Hosting the function.
<CardinalFang> The server end.
<CardinalFang> Running tests should fire up a new server, not pollute your personal db.
<dobey> the tests need fixed to not hit the real keyring, also
<CardinalFang> Hrm, that's a good idea.
<dobey> and for the dbus stuff, it might be better to just replace the dbus stuff and mock some more necessary bits
<aquarius> easy way to do it: mock the d-bus method and have the mock look up the port with desktopcouch.find_port.
<aquarius> hard way to do it: run your own d-bus bus, which is what the ubuntuone-client tests do.
<dobey> do the tests actually need to stick anything in a couchdb though?
<aquarius> dobey, the tests do need to test that we can successfully talk to couch; one of the things they protect against is regressions in either couch itself or python-couch
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ok
<dobey> brb
<rye> i believe this will need to go into SRU, since it gradually decreases u1 functionality for evolution
<aquarius> we're creating an SRU atm for desktopcouch, with a couple of other fixes, so it should be able to go into that.
<rye> aquarius, thanks
<rye> good night, everyone!
<dobey> hrmm
<rodrigo_> dobey, couchdb-glib calls desktopcouch's getPort method, so that starts it if it's not running
<dobey> ok
<mesula> When will symlinking support come?
<mesula> I'd love to symlink my ~/Documents and ~/Pictures to sync online and be an automatic file backup service.
<statik> mesula, in 10.04 you will be able to right-click on ~/Documents and select "sync with ubuntu one"
<mesula> statik: Great. :D
<mesula> statik: That'd sure beat the hell out of my current solution of placing the folders in the 'Ubuntu One' folder and symlinking from my home directory.
<duanedesign> put some ubuntuone-client bug graphs on an html page.  http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/index.ubuntuone-client.html
#ubuntuone 2010-02-09
<rye> i know what's missing!
<rye> progress bar of file upload on the web ui!
<rye> content-length for form upload is sent, need a background request to update the progress.
<duanedesign> hello rye
<rye> duanedesign, hello :)
<rye> duanedesign, have you used gedit?
<duanedesign> rye: yes
<rye> duanedesign, ok, have you used it on remote filesystems? I mean i am debugging gedit file save and timestamp update and it looks like there is something happening behind the scenes, but strace looks legitimate...
<duanedesign> rye: hmm.
<duanedesign> rye: i am working on some files on my duanedesign@people.ubuntu.com/ right now
 * rye discovered bootchart
<duanedesign> that came in handy the other day. A guy came into #ubutnu-beginners and half his processes werent starting. Was able to use that to find the offending process that was causing the problem
<Pretto> to share a folder to other user, does he need to have an ubuntu one account?
<beuno> Pretto, he will need to in order to access the files
<beuno> but not to offer the share
<beuno> he can create an account after you share with him
<Pretto> beuno: thank you
<mattgriffin> rmcbride: ping
<rmcbride_> mattgriffin: hi
<mattgriffin> rmcbride: hi rick. are you a moderator of this channel? can you change the topic?
<rmcbride_> mattgriffin: I can change the topic sure
<rmcbride_> (from the machien I'm logged on with out the _)
 * rye gedit&u1 make me angry, went to get some foods
<rodrigo_> aquarius: why is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/400153 marked as incomplete?
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
 * aquarius looks
<aquarius> rodrigo_, because we haven't done it yet. :)
<rodrigo_> aquarius, ah, I thought incomplete is for bugs missing information, right?
<rodrigo_> not not-done-yet ones?
<aquarius> rodrigo_, the original intent of that bug was that you'd be able to talk to couch entirely over D-Bus, and not talk http at all.
<aquarius> it's "incomplete" because it's missing information, specifically whether we think it's a good idea or not.
<aquarius> I am inclined to invalid it.
<aquarius> ooh, is it bug day?
<rodrigo_> as you wish
<rodrigo_> yes, bug day
<rodrigo_> aquarius, so, should I mark it as invalid then?
<aquarius> rodrigo_, actually, wontfix, I think. It's a reasonable request, we're just not going to do it that way. :)
<rodrigo_> ok
<aquarius> blimey, we must have done all the "easy" bugs now. All of these are quite hard to decide how important they are :)
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> aquarius, another one, what is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/400315 for?
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<aquarius> ha.
<aquarius> invalid.
<rodrigo_> ok
<aquarius> the idea of control channels has gone away, pretty much.
<aquarius> rodrigo_, I'll trade you those two for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/504282 because I don't understand what's causing the problem, so I don't know how important it is?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 504282 in evolution-couchdb "Evolution CouchDB Error" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<rodrigo_> aquarius, ok
<rodrigo_> aquarius, I've already marked them as won't fix/invalid, but yeah, have a look at them and add whatever you want
 * rodrigo_ looks at the evo-couchdb bugs
<rodrigo_> aquarius, hmm, is the 'The name org.freedesktop.Avahi was not provided by any .service files' a cause for desktopcouch to not start?
<aquarius> rodrigo_, it might be. DC looks for avahi to publish its pairing record, if it's paired with anything.
<aquarius> why would someone not have avahi?
<rodrigo_> not sure, but the evo-couchdb logs show it not being able to contact dc
<aquarius> that could be the problem. I don't know how to resolve that, though -- I can't think of any good reasons why avahi wouldn't be there? It's part of the platform!
<rodrigo_> I'll tell the user to install avahi, if it's not installed
<duanedesign> rmcbride_: I was coming up with a list of test to run on nightlies. It was mentioned you have some automated acceptance tests that you use?
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: sort of
<mattgriffin> something's odd so i can't update the topic... here's info about how you can help with Bug Day: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/BugDays
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: I have tests that can be run that create test data
 * rodrigo_ reboots
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: currently the verification is manual, and the test sets take a long time to sync
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: it's really rather evil test data  (max POSIX FS depth, etc)
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: it's available at lp:ubuntuone-testing
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: There are plans to greatly enhance both the tests as they are, to create a nice checkbox-based runner for people to be able to run the suite or parts of it.
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: and complete automation in VMs as well.
<CardinalFang> Editing my grub config remotely.  I told you I was hardcore.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, that sounds like the quick path to a scragged unbootable machine, to me -- you're braver than I am :)
<duanedesign> rmcbride_: I had an informal list i use. As i added on to it i realized it wouldnt be much more effort to come up with a list like the testcases on the QA site
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: the stuff I have is structurally based on what's on the QA site. I have yet to port the formerly internal wiki pages to that location
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: to the test set that I have, I also typically check that problems in the changelog as fixed are truely fixed
<CardinalFang> I don't really need that machine today.  I just don't want it to burst into flames.
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: we've held off on nightlies for the last couple of weeks due to some protocol capabilities changes that would break clients built from current trunk.
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: hopefully that will change this week.
<rmcbride_> the package builds will be automated and REALLY nightly once we resume building
<duanedesign> rmcbride_: nice. I'll take a look at ubuntuone-testing.
<mattgriffin> rodrigo_: ping
<rodrigo_> mattgriffin, pong
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: cool :) it can use some polish, but using doctests makes it easy to parse anyway
<mattgriffin> rodrigo_: can you take a look at this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/515380
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 515380 in ubuntuone-servers "Error U1 in web intrface for contacts" [Undecided,New]
<mattgriffin> rodrigo_: seen it before?
<rodrigo_> mattgriffin, ok
<rodrigo_> mattgriffin, teknico might know better
<rodrigo_> teknico, ^^
<mattgriffin> rodrigo_: ok. i'll ping him
<mattgriffin> rodrigo_: thanks!
<rodrigo_> you're welcome :-)
<teknico> mattgriffin, rodrigo_, looking at it
<mattgriffin> teknico: thanks
<teknico> mattgriffin, that bug is a duplicate of #506584
<mattgriffin> teknico: cook. thanks!
<teknico> mattgriffin, sorry, I can't cook to save my life ;-)
<mattgriffin> :)
<mattgriffin> haha... cool :)
<rodrigo_> hmm, we don't do standups anymore? my DONE list is getting long :-)
<dobey> rodrigo_: we don't do it on tuesday, since tuesday is bug day
<rodrigo_> yeah, but yesterday, and Friday, there wasn't a standup, right?
<rodrigo_> or did I miss it?
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> friday at that time i would have been sleeping still, being in -0800
<dobey> don't know about yesterday
 * rtgz is now rye
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Help with bugs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/BugDays | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<rye> facundobatista, bug 426930, syncdaemon log seems to be missing any upload directives... the client just stays in START_WORKING_ON_METADATA_WITH_CONTQ
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426930 in ubuntuone-client "Files not uploading" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426930
<facundobatista> rye, let me see (btw, welcomed)
<verterok> rye, facundobatista: bug 517361
<ubottu> Bug 517361 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/517361 is private
<rye> hm
<rye> ok, how do I make my syncdaemon hang this way?...
<verterok> rye: no idea :(
<rye> jblount, bug #506601 - erm... in case avahi is not enabled, then desktopcouch replication silently stops working. Is it really "Low" Importance?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 506601 in ubuntuone-client "Pairing and replication does not work if Avahi is down" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/506601
 * rye is still playing with gedit...
<rye> so far gedit wins
<jblount> rye: Feel free to adjust, but that's what I was thinking.
<facundobatista> verterok, why is this happening? is new?
<verterok> facundobatista: I don't think it's new
<verterok> facundobatista: but I couldn't find older bugs, probably marked as dupe of a AQ bug
<facundobatista> verterok, why logs don't tell the free space the user have?
<verterok> facundobatista: no idea, that info isn't logged? :(
<facundobatista> verterok, don't know
<verterok> facundobatista: in the case of aquarius, the free space isn't a problem... ~2GB of 50GB
<aquarius> ?
<rye> verterok, i believe 517361 can be made public with private log removed and  426930 can be made as duplicate of the first one, just to tie them together
<facundobatista> verterok, AQ is not logging if the Queue is blocked by something
<verterok> aquarius: the hung ActionQueue in your syncdaemon :)
<facundobatista> verterok, in any case, don't know why it could hang
<aquarius> verterok, ah right, yeah :)
<verterok> facundobatista: bad AQ! :)
<verterok> rye: yes, as the logs don't have any useful info
<rye> verterok, removing logs from 517361 and making it public..
<verterok> rye: ack, thanks! :)
<mandel> teknico, ping
<teknico> mandel, pong
<mandel> teknico, mind giving me a hand with my python?
<mandel> teknico, is about desktopcouch ;)
<teknico> mandel, ehm, I sure hope there's no double-entendre in there ;-)
<teknico> mandel, jokes aside, sure
<mandel> teknico, hehe  good one :D
<mandel> teknico, the implementation of remove is missing from the MergeableList and I wanted to implement it, the way I see it is that looping through the keys and removing the first match will be close to the performance of O(n) plus the time it takes to get the keys...
<mandel> but I have a problem with the comparison since I cannot the a cmp(value_to_remove, self._data[key]) because it could be a list and all lists are mergeable list
<mandel> ups, I mean "I cannot do a simple cmp"
<teknico> mandel, sorry, in a call now, you'll be better off asking thisfred anyway, I guess
<mandel> is there a better way or do I have to implement the __cmp__ of the MergeableList to handle lists, other mergeable list et..
<mandel> teknico, ok, np :P
<mandel> thisfred, ping
<thisfred> mandel: pong
<mandel> thisfred, can you help me with the above?
<thisfred> mandel: reading through it now
<thisfred> mandel: ah
<thisfred> the values in a mergeable list will not be simple values usually, so you'd be comparing dictionaries mostly
<thisfred> aquarius: any thoughts on this? To be honest I never thought of removing by value. It's not a list feature I often use anyway
<mandel> thisfred, indeed,  but the data from the user does not have to, what I mean is that we could have remove([2,3,4]) where the list is converted to a MergeableList, that means that either I implement a __cmp__ in the mergeable list that can work with lists or tuples and
<thisfred> mandel: yeah. That's doable: a mergeable list can behave like a list already, so you can just loop through the values in order and compare them.
<thisfred> Efficient it won't be, but I doubt we'll be seeing monstrous mergeable lists in desktopcouch records.
<mandel> thisfed, the remove is needed  'cause the onyl way to get the keys is by looking in _data
<thisfred> Though it never hurts to not make the unusual impossible
<thisfred> mandel: huh, you don't need the keys:
<thisfred> doesn't pop(x) work?
<thisfred> if not, then we need to fix that
<mandel> AttributeError: 'MergeableList' object has no attribute 'pop
<mandel> I was going to file a bug but I wanted to have a patch first
<mandel> and pop will have the same issue for performance since pop does not take the value in a dict and popitem will not pop the item you want but one at random
<mandel> my initial idea was to implement a BiHashMap but I have problems with the cmp too since I cannot be using a dict as a key
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> dicts are not hashable...
<rye> bug
<rye> uploaded a file with cyrillic name via web interface, tried to download via web, the file is said to be named as '????.flv'
<mandel> sorry machine gave up on me, did I miss anything?
<mandel> thisfred, I was wondering why are the list made mergeable list so early? can the be just simple list and modify the json serialization instead?
<thisfred> mandel:  doesn't pop(x) work?
<mandel> thisfred, no: AttributeError: 'MergeableList' object has no attribute 'pop'
<thisfred> mandel: we want to be able to do comparisons/merging/conflict resolution in the clients, rather than in couchdb, which provides no ways to do this
<thisfred> mandel: ok, then we should definitely fix that
<rye> hmmmmmmmm
<rye> vim zig.txt; ls --full-time zzz.txt
<rye> -rw-r--r-- 1 rtg rtg 7 2010-02-09 20:35:46.000000000 +0200 zzz.txt
<rye> ubuntuone updates file...
<rye> ls --full-time zzz.txt
<rye> -rw-r--r-- 1 rtg rtg 7 2010-02-09 20:35:52.000000000 +0200 zzz.txt
<mandel> thisfred, certainly, but implementing pop is going to be as hard as to implement remove
<thisfred> mandel: well, it's by position, so the comparison of the value doesn't need to happen.
<mandel> thisfread, true, pop will not need the cmp
<rye> ubuntuone-nautilus ???
<rye> grrr
<dobey> rye: huh?
<thisfred> mandel: hang on, we do implement __delitem__
<rye> dobey, no, it's my debug info on files that get timestamp updated... checking what version i am actually running
<thisfred> mandel: so implementing pop is easy
<dobey> ok
<mandel> thisfread, yes, but with a key, which I do not know unless I loop though the list.. kinda lame
<thisfred>     def pop(self, index):
<thisfred>         result = self[index]
<thisfred>         del self[index]
<thisfred>         return result
<thisfred> mandel: you never need the keys
<thisfred> mandel: everything works by numerical index
<thisfred> right now you can already do del my_mergeable_list[3]
<thisfred> which is awful since we're mixing dict and list syntax
<mandel> thisfred, but I need the index of what I'm removing... which then makes useless the need of calling get)uuid_for index cause I already did a loop around
<mandel> what I mean is that if I have a list, and I do not know the position of the data I want to be able to do remove, which should be O(n) but it will not be so any app that works assuming that it has a list because it put a list will brake...
<mandel> thisfred, so far i have work around this because I know the internal representation, but it certainly not a nice way to do it
<thisfred> mandel: agreed, I think we need support for normal lists back
<thisfred> and make mergeable list an explicit feature
<rye> yup
<mandel> thisfred, lets get CandinalFang involved ;)
<rye> nautilus plugin, it is utiming() the file
<rye> :)
<thisfred> mandel: indeed, since I currently don't have any time to work on this :)
<mandel> thisfred, I was going to do it 'cause i'm cleaning my code and this looks ugly :P
<mandel> thisfred, if you give me some feedback I'll give it a go
<thisfred> mandel: note though that in most cases lists are iterated over or accessed by index. Maybe that's just my style of using python, though
<mandel> well, doing a for to find what you want and remove it is the same as calling remove
<thisfred> mandel: that I can certainly do. We need some way to signify in the JSON that something is a mergeable list, rather than a dictionary. An "_is_mergeable_list": true property would be fine with me
<mandel> thisfred, and maybe the remove implementation is more efficient, that would depend on CPython
<thisfred> mandel: yeah, I hardly ever remove stuff from lists, I think, but then that's kind of essential to an app that stores lists I realize
<mandel> thisfred, give me some time to think while I have a coffee and I'll be back to ask some more (and  with some code)
<thisfred> mandel: then, instead of moving all lists in python to mergeable lists, we should provide API to generate them, and leave regular lists as regular lists
<thisfred> mandel: great, I have to go and walk the dog now anyway
<rye> duanedesign, grrr, posted the reponse in bug 501493 but said that that was me who wrote #2...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501493 in ubuntuone-client "modification time changes after upload" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501493
<rye> duanedesign, sorry about that
<rye> ok, gedit done, this is definitely bug 491777
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491777 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntuone-Nautilus should not update file modification time to refresh the emblems" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491777
<rye> he he
<rye> :)
<rye> the irony is that because the fix was not applied in full, the files do not get utime()d on simple metadata query, they are only utime()d on upload...
<dobey> rye: you're testing the stable branch or something?
<rye> dobey, yes, actually it is 1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<rye> dobey, this is all fixed in trunk
<dobey> yes i know
<dobey> hrmm
<rye> guys, could you please pastebin me the output of tracepath -n files.one.ubuntu.com
<dobey> 13:  no reply
<dobey> 14:  no reply
<dobey> 15:  no reply
<dobey> 16:  no reply
<dobey> 17:  no reply
<dobey> i don't think it's going to get to it :)
 * dobey wonders what happened to xtraceroute
<aquarius> 16:  no reply
<aquarius> 17:  no reply
<aquarius> 18:  no reply
<aquarius> 19:  no reply
<verterok> 17: no reply 18: no reply 19: no reply 20: no reply 21: no reply
<rye> nobody replies :)
<mandel> 1:  192.168.1.10      0.109ms pmtu 1500
<mandel>  1:  192.168.1.1       2.271ms
<mandel>  1:  192.168.1.1       1.946ms
<mandel>  2:  192.168.1.1       1.980ms pmtu 1488
<mandel>  2:  81.241.62.1      23.548ms
<mandel>  3:  80.201.237.102   26.759ms
<mandel>  4:  194.78.0.140     24.435ms
<mandel>  5:  80.84.21.94      25.027ms asymm  8
<mandel>  6:  94.102.162.126   24.990ms asymm  7
<mandel>  7:  94.102.162.18    35.302ms
<mandel>  8:  212.72.42.5      48.526ms asymm  9
<mandel>  9:  4.68.23.190      35.807ms
<mandel> 10:  4.69.140.21      35.701ms
<mandel> 11:  4.69.137.54     112.785ms asymm 10
<mandel> 12:  4.69.134.154    115.934ms asymm 11
<mandel> 13:  4.68.17.80      111.264ms
<mandel> 14:  4.79.20.22      115.864ms asymm 13
<mandel> 15:  72.21.199.32    114.917ms asymm 14 16:  72.21.222.139   113.140ms asymm 15
<mandel> buahaha the Spaniard can :D
 * aquarius waits for mandel to get autokicked for flooding ;)
<mandel> :P
<aquarius> bah, it works for you?
<rye> mandel, wow
<aquarius> bet he's got "127.0.0.1 files.one.ubuntu.com" in /etc/hosts or something :)
<rye> 174.129.230.205 is still not reached :)
<mandel> aquarius, hehe trust me I dont play much for ubuntu so for me is a mystery :P
<rye> mandel, ok, you've most likely got a DSL / PPPoE connection, right?
<mandel> rye, yes
<dobey> uhm
<dobey> mandel: that last IP you pasted isn't files.one.ubuntu.com though :)
<dobey> in fact, it looks like they're probably the same host where the route drops off for me
<mandel> dobey, I've got no idea, to be honest I've never look much at ubuntu one, just did what rye asked for ;)
<dobey> sure
<rye> if anyone wonders what I am trying to do - question https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/100387 - looks like the guy has firewalled himself from anything ICMP, that's why uploads do not work
<dobey> well i can download files
<dobey> even though tracepath doesn't finish :)
<dobey> and i uploaded a file
<dobey> so i doubt that's the issue
<rye> dobey, tracepath was needed to find out mtu value. Though it won't help much, since the actual tracepath will need to be done from the server itself
<dobey> but weird
<rye> dobey, the guy has blocked all incoming ICMP requests, therefore, when his router says "hey, i can't use 1500 as mtu, use 1460 / 1488 (as mandel has)", his machine does not receive that and no retransmit happens.
<rye> this is still a theory, but his last comment clearly states that tracepath could not even get anything reasonable
 * rye had a nice talk with his ISP a month ago or so about MTU and all around that :)
<dobey> oh i'm not saying he didn't disable ICMP requests
<dobey> but i would suspect that a lot more internet would be failing if blocking ICMP requests made everything else not work
<rye> dobey, btw, files.one.ubuntu.com seems to be a stealth server :)
<rye> dobey, nope, only uploads :)
<dobey> rye: lots of web servers block ICMP
<dobey> so you can't ping flood them
<dobey> but then again, they probably only block some requests
<rye> dobey, the downloads might be handled by his ISP, the server sends response, ISP says "he's got 1460 only, retransmit" (ICMP 4:3), server retransmits and download happens
<dobey> since hopefully professional sysadmins are smart enough to do it right
<rye> dobey, yes, this is a major problem with a lot of internet sites, sysadmins tend to block everything, even useful ICMPs :)
<rye> erm
<rye> hover the mouse over "Sharing", "Upload a File", "New Folder" items in web ui - look at the tooltip ("title") that appears.
<Apache_> hi
<dobey> hi Apache_
<Apache_> dobey: hi, I got some questions re desktop-couch and replication not happening.... is this the right place?
<dobey> Apache_: yes, you are likely experiencing an odd issue we just discovered yesterday :)
<Apache_> well I've only been messing around with it for a day or so nad followed the example on http://arstechnica.com/open-source/guides/2009/12/code-tutorial-make-your-application-sync-with-ubuntu-one.ars/1
<Apache_> but it never replicates to my other machine
<Apache_> I also checked on Freedesktop.org at the trouble shooting section, but I don't have a replication.log
<dobey> Apache_: do you have couchdb running, but without desktopcouch-service also running?
<Apache_> in fact no /log/ directory either
<Apache_> not sure, my code successfully created a test database locally
<Apache_> and ubuntu-one file syncing is working fine
<rye> Apache_, try restarting desktopcouch, /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-stop and then start it with /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<Apache_> is there a way for me to check to see if the desktopcouc-service is running
<rye> Apache_, bug 519028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519028 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch replication and org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.service are NOT started on desktopcouch.records calls" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519028
<dobey> run "ps afx|grep couch" in a terminal
<rye> ps aux| grep [d]esktopcouch-service
<Apache_> when I restarted desktopcouch-service it popped up a window asking for application access to keyring, don't remember seeing that before
<rye> Apache_, eeexactly!
<Apache_> ahhh
<Apache_> :)
<rye> I was promised that this is going to be fixed in next stable release update of desktopcouch, this issue has been hanging around for quite a long time w/o being noticed :(
<Apache_> reading the log now
<Apache_> is this normal :)
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:09,881 WARNING  Can't reach service ubuntuone.  No JSON object could be decoded
<rye> Apache_, hm, is there anything else in the log? Do not post the contents of the log that say about oauth, this is confidential info you do not want to share :)
<Apache_> the bit immediately before that is
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:09,881 WARNING  Can't reach service ubuntuone.  No JSON object could be decoded
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:09,661 INFO     No o.u.c key.  Maybe there's uo.c key?
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:09,660 DEBUG    Looking up prefix for service 'ubuntuone'
<rye> Apache_, and that's it? I mean you don't have any replication actually going, i.e. no message for that, right?
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:00,172 DEBUG    found 0 self_identity records
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:00,211 DEBUG    set new self-identity value: 'c1863e49-10ee-4472-be98-87ec7d1111d8'
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:00,242 INFO     starting advertising _couchdb_location._tcp on port 35017
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:00,259 DEBUG    started replicating
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:00,308 DEBUG    replication of discovered hosts finished
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:00,342 DEBUG    static pairings are [('8e2f36f5-bbed-477e-ba01-86274d51dfa4', 'ubuntuone', True, True)]
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:00,342 DEBUG    Looking up prefix for service 'ubuntuone'
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:09,660 DEBUG    Looking up prefix for service 'ubuntuone'
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:09,661 INFO     No o.u.c key.  Maybe there's uo.c key?
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:09,881 WARNING  Can't reach service ubuntuone.  No JSON object could be decoded
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:13:09,882 DEBUG    finished replicating
<Apache_> 2010-02-09 21:15:01,859 INFO     ending advertising _couchdb_location._tcp on port 35017
<Apache_> thats the log file
<rye> not good
<rye> Apache_, can you access futon? CouchDB web interface?
<rye> Apache_, the link to the html was given on desktopcouch startup
<Apache_> yeah, can see my test db that was created from the code and the 2 records
<rye> is there 'management' database?
<Apache_> yep
<rye> Apache_, what does /_utils/database.html?management/_design/ubuntu_one_pair_record/_view/ubuntu_one_pair_record return
<rye> Apache_, by the way, can you please start seahorse and see whether there is a record for UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com ?
<Apache_> brings back a row
<Apache_> rye: seahorse, ok you got me there
<rye> Apache_, huh?
<Apache_> rye: when you say start seahorse, whats seahorse?
<rye> Apache_, ah, this is "Applications/Accessories/Passwords and Encryption Keys"
<Apache_> rye: yeah there is a record for https://ubuntuone.com
<rye> Apache_, is desktopcouch service allowed to access that key? Doubleclick the key entry and switch to Applications tab
<rye> hm, no, this does not make sense, it says "No o.u.c key.  Maybe there's uo.c key?" only when keyring does not present it with a key
<Apache_> checked the applications tab, and desktopcouch serveice has Read, Write and Delete all checked
<Apache_> there are two other keys in seahorse, both the same description "Desktop Couch user authentication"
<Apache_> first one has "desktopcouch servce" and "ubuntuone-login" as applications and second one only has "ubuntu-one"
<Apache_> if that helps any?
<rye> Apache_, this is ok, that is required by applications to know the credentials for couchdb acces
<Apache_> ok
<rye> Apache_, ok, lets do it the dumb way, could you please shut down and start desktopcouch again?
<Apache_> ok
<rye> Apache_, and, what is the name of the keyring the key got put into? was that login or default?
<Apache_> got this Browse your desktop CouchDB at file:///home/simon/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html and then nothing
<rye> Apache_, anything new in replication log?
<Apache_> should I be getting my shell prompt back.... not getting anything at the moment
<rye> Apache_, no, it will grab the terminal until you kill it
<Apache_> hold on, loads more in the log file now.... gonna go and check my other machine
<rye> weird
<rye> so first it starts, finds no tokens in the keyring, then the token magically appears and it finds it on next restart? This looks weird
<Apache_> do I have run desktopcouch in a terminal window like this always?
<Apache_> or should it normally start up on boot
<rye> Apache_, the applet starts desktopcouch, but it starts it via CouchDatabase('name')  call. desktopcouch starts couchdb directly, w/o starting the service that will take care of replication.
<Apache_> or should it normally start up on boot
<Apache_> ok, so nothing has appeared on the other machine yet
<rye> Apache_, is other machine running desktopcouch-service?
<rye> Apache_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/372764/
<Apache_> ahh, let me check :)
<rye> Apache_, this will start desktopcouch-service via dbus call, if it is not started already
<Apache_> yes!
<Apache_> so database has replicated to the other machine
<Apache_> rye: that script you pointed me at, I shoud add that to my python script?
<rye> Apache_, actually, I'd add it to the startup applications, so that couchdb is always properly started
<Apache_> ok, cheers, I will do that... really appreciate all your help this evening, gotta run.... early start, but if I can do anything to help
<rye> It won't hurt but it will be eventually fixed in desktopcouch itself
<Apache_> thanks again rye!
<rye> Apache_, you are very welcome!
<Apache_> bye
<rye> mission accomplished
<rye> no
<rye> 2010-02-09 21:13:09,661 INFO     No o.u.c key.  Maybe there's uo.c key?
<rye> this is weird, added to TODO for tomorrow
<fagan> aquarius: im having trouble viewing my desktopcouch records in lucid
<fagan> its asking me for a username and password to access the page
<aquarius> fagan, OK. We've fixed that bug in trunk, but trunk isn't released into lucid yet. See the troubleshooting page in the documentation for how to work arounf it
<fagan> aquarius: link?
<aquarius> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation
<fagan> thanks aquarius
<aquarius> which is the documentation index, which you may find both useful and interesting
<aquarius> and then try "troubleshooting" from there.
<rye> bye everyone, it is night again here and looks like I need to log out :)
<fagan> aquarius: restarting desktopcouch worked
<fagan> Are we going to have any empathy contact syncing in lucid?
<aquarius> fagan, cool. As I say, we've worked out what the problem is, and CardinalFang fixed it, but that fix hasn't made it into Lucid yet.
<aquarius> fagan, we're not working on Empathy contact sync for Lucid. If someone else does that'd be great, though!
<fagan> aquarius: give me 15 mins ill get something working :)
<dobey> well empathy should poke the address book, so syncing the contacts should work that way. and pretty much all the protocol servers store info on the server
 * dobey really goes aaway now
#ubuntuone 2010-02-10
<jodie_> I not getting all of my files & folders uploaded. Any suggestions on what I can do?
<jodie> any one around?
<duanedesign> morning rye
<rye> duanedesign, good mornings :)
<duanedesign> rye: did they end up using your code for the zeitgeist logger?
<rye> duanedesign, frankly speaking, i dont know. We have agreed upon the license and that was the last time I heard from them.
<duanedesign> rye: ahh. I just was going over some logs on saome lists and saw the discussion about the telepathy observer
<duanedesign> rye: either way good work
<rye> duanedesign, nope, this does not work properly with muc, only p2p sessions, so nope, not a good work. can be done better
<duanedesign> :
<duanedesign> heh, that is a good trait to have, always looking to improve
<rye> duanedesign, thanks, yes, a good trait until this causes the code to be trashed and started all over. It is not clear at this point whether rewrite is going to be actually finished.
<rye> so i decided to output the code before I want to trash it :)
<duanedesign> definetly. I have a couple of projects that I decided to go a different direction, so i will always save the original. Just in case the new direction is a dead end.
<duanedesign> rye: i am working on a web interface for the Ubuntuone-client bug graphs. I hope to have that done today
<duanedesign> i have a ton of graphs being plotted:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/complete-graphs/ubuntuone-client/plots/
<duanedesign> i havent set the script to execute on the hour yet do those stats dont include the bug jam yesterday
<rye> duanedesign, bug jam... right, i am still reading the bug reports for yesterday :)
<duanedesign> rye: i noticed a lot of the 'low hanging fruit' has been taken care of. The ones left seem to require a bit more detective work
<duanedesign> rye: did you ever make sense of the gedit/modification date issue
<rye> duanedesign, yup
<rye> duanedesign, nautilus plugin :)
<rye> duanedesign, the only thing that nautilus plugin does since the karmic release is utime() the file that is being uploaded :)
<rye> duanedesign, and nautilus does not need to be in this directory, dbus signal arrives, plugin handles it, utimes() the file (in order to refresh the emblem) and here's how we get updated versions of files
<duanedesign> heh
<rye> hm, bug 519569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519569 in ubuntuone-client "Always starts disconnected" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519569
<rye> it is not fixed in stable releases...
<rye> it is actually bug 498444
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498444 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Cloud Icon Always Shows Exclamation Mark After Boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498444
<duanedesign> rye: what was it you were working on yesterday that had to do with a lot of metadata
<duanedesign> oh yeah clicking the applet causing crash. But that was something to do with shares too
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
<mattgriffin> leifal: hi leif
<rye> who knows a trustworthy file upload service?
 * rye wants the client to test upload on other service, not UbuntuOne to see what's wrong
<CardinalFang> imgur?  anon ftp to some big site?
<rodrigo_> standup?
<vds> rodrigo_: yup, should have been started already...
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> MEETING BEGINS/STARTS then
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> me
<vds> me
<vds> beuno CardinalFang Chipaca jblount teknico urbanape, ready for the meeting?
<CardinalFang> me
<teknico> me
<jblount> me
<rodrigo_> isn't rye supposed also to be on this standup?
<rye> rodrigo_, i can only say: DONE: bug triaging and investigation, TODO: more bug triaging and investigation, BLOCK: none
<rodrigo_> :)
<teknico> rye, ehi, don't jump the queue! ;-P
<rye> me
<rodrigo_> ok, I'll start then?
<teknico> rye, and you're ops+ anyway, aren't you?
<teknico> (the old "us and them" dynamic at play ;-) )
<rye> teknico, right...
<rye> not me
<rodrigo_> ok, I'll start
<rodrigo_> • DONE: On-call review. Force dependency on openssl on libu1. Made music store widget use relative URLs. Several tweaks on contacts picker widget. Attended statik's packaging talk. Move contacts picker to u1-client. GNOME upstream releases. geoip detection on music store. Added new API to couchdb-glib for missing CouchDB REST API features. Bug day. API docs for couchdb-glib. Contacts picker tweaks
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add jslint tests to check. Remove autosave code in notes web editor. U1 client interrogates library page to update download progress.
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<CardinalFang> lucid ate my keyboard!  one minute.
<rodrigo_> next: vds
<vds> DONE: sprinting! :) proposed branch to remove verification sms #519740. On the way to propose a branch to remove unused skip decorator #519876.
<vds> TODO: more sprinting! :)
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> CardinalFang: go go go
<CardinalFang> skip me.
<teknico> ok
<teknico> DONE: discussed with Funambol support some issues around minimizing the phone setup web ui, and supporting multiple devices; landed a branch to fix phone sync from outside localhost (#517506); proposed a branch to disable autoprovisioning in the DS server (#519246 ); reviewed a branch to remove the old phone setup web ui (#519740)
<teknico> TODO: more reviews; redoing a minimal phone setup web ui; more phone sync minisprint at vds'
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: jblount
<jblount> DONE: Got lucid environment kinks ironed out, worked on bugs
<jblount> TODO: Try to knock out some bugs before web team gets focused on new project next week
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<dobey> me
<jblount> dobey: You :) (I'm not sure who's next)
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Platform Sprint, Prefs app rename, App icon redux, ChangeUp hacking on plane, Bug Day
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Expenses, ChangeUp release, Pkg branch reorg, Me menu integration, Initial control panel tabs
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<CardinalFang> DONE: triaged bug reports. reviewed patches.
<CardinalFang> TODO: think about severity of d-c get_port-avoiding-dbus bug.  Perhaps package d-c for upload.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<mandel> are you guys  done? can i interrupt?
<rodrigo_> mandel, done I think
<mandel> rodrigo_ cheers
<mandel> CardinalFang, mind taking a look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/fix_bug_519873/+merge/19018
<CardinalFang> sure!
<mandel> CardinalFang, thx :D
<urbanape> oh, ho. Did we cut back to just wednesdays? No meetings yesterday or Monday.
<urbanape> DONE: Got caught up, upgraded to Lucid, wrestled with packaging to get Bindwood 1.0(!) into at least the PPA, and hopefully into lucid.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish packaging, start in on the funambol stuff for the web ui.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<CardinalFang> Oh yeah, missing from my to-do list for today;  un-break my lucid update.
<rodrigo_> urbanape, yeah, several days without standup
<beuno> DONE: Fixed the bug I introduced on the file UI, landed a few fixed so files don't generally wrap in 2 rows, made a lot of CSS fixes
<beuno> TODO: Finish my CSS branch and mattgriffin's, and land it
<beuno> BLOCKED: Just on officially moving teams  :)
<mattgriffin> +1 :)
<beuno> should be solved by Monday
<beuno> vds, so is standup 15 UTC every day?
<vds> beuno: yup
<vds> beuno: there is an event in the calendar already
<beuno> vds, cool, I will add it to mine
<rye> grrr, isp which routes ipv4 traffic is down...
<rye> no, its lp hick-up :)
<CardinalFang> mandel, still working on it.  You need some tests for .pop() and .pop(N)  Also remove and pop from empty lists.
<mandel> CardinalFang, ups, I'll add them right away
<mandel> CardinalFang, question, since MergeableList cannot be empty, do I have to test the method for those cases??
<jblount> urbanape: Do you use Simplenote ?
<rye> ok, 2 desktopcouch questions: 1) http://paste.ubuntu.com/373302/ is happening on lucid lynx now, 2) should desktopcouch-stop also shut down desktopcouch-service ?
<CardinalFang> mandel, if it can't be empty and you're adding a way to make it empty, we should test *something*.
<mandel> CardinalFang, mmm I  forgot to think about that case, I should ensure that the same exception that is raised when we arr creating an empty list is raised when we try to remove the last element and write a test to ensure that happens
<mandel> rye, CUCH_EXEC_COMMAND ?? afaik it should be COUCH_EXE
<mandel> rye, I mistyped the command in the pastebin but statement is correct :P
<rye> mandel, pastebinit, no manual substitutions
<mandel> rye, ok, give me a sec
<rye> mandel, yup, it is clearly COUCH_EXEC_COMMAND in the script
<mandel> rye, there you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/373319/
<rye> mandel, erm,, is it the contents for the bug report?
<mandel> error line from you pastebin is line 2, corrected line is 5, rest just points the code that sets it up, let me know the bug report and I'll take a look
<mandel> CardinalFang, sorted, I updated the branch with a test in both methods that ensures that if len == 1 we raise an exception, unit tests have been added. ths for you input ;)
<rye> mandel, i took your info and added to the bug 519922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519922 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-stop: 'module' object has no attribute 'COUCH_EXEC_COMMAND'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519922
<mandel> rye, ok, I can get a patch for that in 10 min, ok?
<rye> mandel, erm... ok
<urbanape> jblount: I do
<jblount> urbanape: Are you working on a Simplenote to TomBoy syncing magical thing yet?
<jblount> s/TomBoy/Tomboy (I'm still recovering from the dot bomb)
<urbanape> negatory, but that sounds kinda cool.
<jodie> Have had U1 running on my Ubuntu system at work and at home. Put 5+ gig of files and folders from work and expected after 3 days the system at home would sync to the files/folders. U1 files/folders only report 47meg.. Client reports they are synced. Any suggestions on how I can get the rest of the stuff to sync?
<mandel> thisfred, CardinalFang, mind approving https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/fix_bug_519922/+merge/19029
<thisfred> mandel: it's on my list, I'm on review duty today, so I will get to it
<duanedesign> hello jodie
<jodie> hi
<mandel> thisfred, great :D
<duanedesign> jodie: in your ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/ directory do you have a syncdaemon-exception.log file
<jodie> yes. syncdaemon-exceptions.log is reporting ERROR - MakeFile share:''node:'a39ae816-bffa-41f9-b68d-a2817196c4d6'
<jodie> im jodie here and another user at home. Humm
<duanedesign> jodie: ahhh
<duanedesign> jodie: i was just experiencing something similar. I was trying to sync my etc/ directory and it didnt go so well
<duanedesign> jodie: the file being owned by another user
<duanedesign> rye: honk
<jodie> work computer no. jodie is master in the U1 folder
<duanedesign> jodie: ok. let me see if i can find more info for you
<jodie> Ran across a thread in the mail archives that some times killing the U1 process(s) and restarting will clear things up. How does one restart U1. There are 2 process(s)
<jodie> Machine was re-booted this morning and it didn't make any difference
<beuno> rebooting absolutely restarts everything  :)
<beuno> the servers are under heavy load at the moment
<beuno> maybe it's just being super slow?
<jodie> Thats why I gave it 3 days..
<beuno> right
<duanedesign> jodie: yeah. For future reference though if you quit the client from the panel and run: u1sdtool -q
<beuno> jodie, lets try to dig a bit more
<beuno> what version of Ubuntu are you running on the machines?
<jodie> 9.10 a few updates are on the list didn't notice if U1 was one of em
<jodie> when you say quit the client from the panel do you really mean disconnect?
<duanedesign> jodie: r-click > quit
<jodie> Oh.. That one got by me some how.
<rye> duanedesign, erm... pong
<jodie> is this normal output for u1sdtool -q ... ubuntuone-syncdaemon still running.
<jodie> i checked for pids after click on quit and there weren't any
<duanedesign> rye: i was just helping our friend jodie here and thought you might be of better service to him than i :)
<duanedesign> jodie: does your excption.log have a lot of the <akefile entries
<duanedesign> *Makefile
<jodie> cat .cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log |grep akefile |wc -l ... returns 0
<rye> jodie, could you please run the script from bug 488232
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488232 in ubuntuone-client "u1sdtool should be able to show sync status of local files" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488232
<jodie> sure will take me a few to get to that point. Will return as soon as I can
<jodie> Thank you.
<rye> jodie, it is not going to fix it, but it will show what files are not synced
<rye> in case syncdaemon failed to get ...
<rye> jodie, what does apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client say?
<rye> jodie, a glance on syncdaemon.log will be helpful as well, if it does not contain any sensitive file names
<duanedesign> rye: i came across bug |wc -l
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> bug 407762 today while trying to back up my /etc directory
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407762 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone-syncdaemon maxes out system resources when trying to hash a file with root permissions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407762
<rye> duanedesign, yes, I have faced this as well, but I made chmod 000 file :)
<duanedesign> rye: also i came across a few bugs today with- BadTransition: State READY_WAITING_WITH_BOTHQ
<jodie> bunch of .. KeyError: '/home/jodie/Ubuntu One/Photos/2001.u1conflict/07/20/MVC-003F-2.JPG' .. It appears to have gone out to lunch
<duanedesign> havent had a chance to look at them much deeper, just thought i would mention it in case it was something you were familiar with
<rye> jodie, ok, great. It means that syncdaemon was not able to advance to them
<rye> duanedesign, no, I haven't touched state transitions... yet.
<rye> jodie, ok, so you syncdaemon takes all cpu cycles, right?
<rye> *your
<jodie> not according to top
<rye> hm...
<jodie> 3.7%
<jodie> i'll do a ctrl-c
<rye> is it possible for you to paste your syndaemon.log to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<rye> or better yet
<rye> stop the script
<rye> restart syncdaemon
<rye> i.e. quit syncdaemon, restart applet, wait for ERROR messages to appear and then paste the log to paste.ubuntu.com
<rye> jodie, ^
<rye> wow
<rye> http://ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com/
<rye> IPv6-only torrents
 * jblount makes a note to look up why IPv6 is interesting
<jodie> hum tail -f didn't scroll after starting.. I'll
<jodie> sorry im getting pulled away try and be back as soon as I can
<rye> great, my main ISP seems to be worse than backup one, PPP now fails with "Failed to authenticate ourselves to peer". The backup ISP seems to become main one in a while
<CardinalFang> Okay, mandel, reviewed.  Two more complaints.
<mandel> CardialFang, tell me :)
<CardinalFang> mandel, 1) empty is not like lists  2) enumerate()
<mandel> 1) I know, but that is a constraint given my the RecordData. if you try to create an empty list and add it to it you will get an exception. I would love to be able to remove the list which would be a nicer way to do it, but how do I get the reference of the correct container
<mandel> 2) agree
<mandel> CardinalFang, shall I just fix 2 ^ 'cause all the ideas I have for  are horrible hacks...
<mandel> CardinalFang, check this out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/510232
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 510232 in desktopcouch "Empty list values and simple (non-mergeable) lists are not possible in desktopcouch" [Medium,Incomplete]
<deadguys> hi all.  my ubuntuone client seems to have stopped syncing.  are there any logs I can dig through?
<jodie> rye are you still there?
<rye> jodie, yup
<jodie> here is the log file http://paste.ubuntu.com/373416/
<deadguys> jodie: may I ask where you found that log?
<rye> deadguys, this is ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<jodie> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<jodie> I did make some changes to protect privie stuff. Messages remain the same
<jodie> its pretty bad uh?
<jodie> rye.. I've got to slip away again. Will get back as soon as I can. Thanks.
<rye> jodie, browsing the log
<rye> jodie, 2010-02-10 10:36:11,518 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - connection lost: Connection was closed cleanly.
<jodie> about the time i pressed quit
<rye> jodie, your client is not connected but it does not realise that.
<jodie> so do quit and then reconnect?
<rye> jodie, try u1sdtool -q and then reconnect using the applet, bug #487257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487257 in ubuntuone-client "The client gets stuck into STANDOFF state" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487257
<jodie> the cloud icon is showing and says every thing is synced but there is only 40meg on the U1 drive
<rye> jodie, it has synced every file it knew of...
<rye> jodie, ok, I'll stuff my mozilla profile to my u1 directory
<rye> deadguys, ok, so, what has happened to your client?
<jodie> it reports u1sdtool -q ... ubuntuone-syncdaemon still running.
<jodie> cloud icon went away
<jodie> rye.. they are screaming at me. I'll get back soon.
<deadguys> rye:  looks like it lost track of my dbus session.  guess that's what I get for running xmonad.  is running gnome-settings-daemon before starting ubuntuone-client-applet enough, or are there other deps?
<deadguys> oops spoke too soon. got a "failure INTERNAL_ERROR"
<rye> deadguys, is INTERNAL_ERROR preceded by some kind of other message?
<CardinalFang> mandel, ah, good.  I didn't know that bug existed.  You don't have to solve it.
<deadguys> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/373439/
<mandel> CardinalFang, I can take a look but I do not know if  aquarius has done anything about it
<CardinalFang> mandel, you don't have to do anything about it.  Raise exception as you do, and expect aq to fix that later.
<rye> awesome, put mozilla profile tree to Ubuntu One folder and... START_STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ
<mandel> CardinalFang, ok, then unless you have more comments about that branch I'm done with it :D
<CardinalFang> Great.
<rye> deadguys, is there any info about server disconnect, etc? in the log file?
<deadguys> rye: no, and it continues after the errors, but they're occurring quite regularly now
<rye> deadguys, ah, yeah, right, debug...
<mandel> thisfred, ping
<thisfred> mandel: pong
<mandel> thisfred, if relying on the form of the keys is removed there web client will not have to have a 500 error when the key does not match the uuid patter, right?
<rye> deadguys, could you please perform the steps listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs#Running%20syncdaemon%20in%20debug%20mode
<mandel> thisfred, which I think it looks a little hacky (I have not seen the code but feels like it :P)
<thisfred> mandel: as I say in the bug, I would keep the restriction in place, just not use it to check whether or not we're dealing with a mergeable list
<mandel> thisfred, I'm just trying to convince you an remove it hehe
<thisfred> mandel: we definitely want  to enforce uuids as keys in mergeable lists, and yes, doing that by the pattern of dashes is hacky, but I know of no better way
<thisfred> mandel: perhaps try with aquarius first, he's a much more reasonable person than I am :D
<mandel> thisfred, hehe you will be surprise
<jodie> rye.. I'm back.
<mandel> thisfred, I like your solution or at least it will make the rest of the work better since the use of dict are far too much overhead when dealing with lists... lets talk with him before we touch the code
<mandel> thisfred, also with rodrigo_ since he has code for that in his evolution lib and may be a pain in the ass for him
<thisfred> mandel: yeah, sounds good. I think it will also make the code simpler, since we can some of the magic. The checking on a _is_mergeable_list key is slightly magic, but less so and more explicit
<thisfred> yeah of course, we'll try to break as little API as possible.
<thisfred> we'll have to do a data migration step, which is painful, but it'll be good to get infrastructure to those in place
<mandel> thisfred, mm so who uses the API, tomboy notes, evolution and ubuntuone, I think that if no one sees a problem in ubuntu-one it would be a good improvement
<mandel> thisfred, i do not know the internal steps you guys follow or this, so I relay on you ;)
<rye> jodie, ok, so, has the client restart helped?
<jodie> rye.. I'll get it restarted
<jodie> rye.. cloud icon says the files are up to date
<thisfred> mandel: also gwibber, and perhaps others we don't know of. Keeping the API as stable as possible should be a goal, and if we're gonna break it, do it as early as possible, and make a lot of noise about it
<rye> jodie, can you check the logs? Is there anything different now?
<mandel> thisfred, although I'm thinking if removing the excessive usage of MergeableLists is going to take a long time we might as well merge the remove branch and then look
<mandel> thisfred, I forgot about gwibber, do they use this record format: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Gwibber/DesktopCouch
<jodie> rye.. this one stands out... cat syncdaemon-exceptions.log |grep ERROR
<jodie> 2010-02-10 11:26:15,527 - pyinotify - ERROR - The path /home/jodie/Ubuntu One/Seamonkey/Profile/Cache of this watch <Watch wd=15 mask=3064 auto_add=False proc_fun=None path=/home/jodie/Ubuntu One/Seamonkey/Profile/Profile/Cache dir=True > must not be trusted anymore
<thisfred> mandel: not 100% sure what format they use, CardinalFang may know as he helped them I think
<jodie> rye.. syncdaemon.log is just showing INFO entries
<rye> jodie, ok, is applet connected?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, mandel, gwibber has at least three kinds of records.  I toyed with an accounts record long ago, and I suspect it's replaced by now.
<jodie> just got a explamation mark in the cloud ican when clicked it says connect
<jodie> what applet?
<jodie> let me check the pids
<jodie> pids for /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon and /usr/bin/python /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet are running
<thisfred> mandel: ok, so not sure, but it doesn't matter really, we will need to provide a data upgrade path if we mess with the format of mergeable lists. I'm thinking desktopcouch can do a check when starting up. We'll store a dataformat version document in the system db or so
<jodie> rye.. click cloud icon and selected connect pids are the same
<rye> jodie, the logs are rotated when they reach certain size, therefore tail -f on the log file might not be enough
<jodie> rye.. see what you mean syncdaemon-exceptions.log is empty
<rye> jodie, yes, that may not be an exception
<rye> what is the last line of syncdaemon.log file ?
<mandel> thisfred, ok, sounds like you have a plan, just let me know if you need any help (email me or something), need to go now, leters!
<thisfred> mandel: later!
<jodie> rye.. last line is 2010-02-10 13:14:42,586 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - INFO - T:LOCAL:F a2eb321d-74ad-4fac-8eb1-c20c446e29cb [root:0b90c782-a4cb-4d46-b329-10a61eabfd6a] ''Ubuntu One/Seamonkey/Profilee/urlbarhistory.sqlite'' | Called new_local_file_created (In: T:LOCAL:F)
<jodie> who is mandel?
<rye> jodie, ok, i it is still working on metadata
<jodie> rye.. that is good to hear.
<CardinalFang> jodie, ask him tomorrow.  He should be back.
<jodie> ok.. I'll check back tomorrow
<duanedesign>  progress making the ubuntuone-client bug graphs accesible by web interface. http://people.ubuntu.com/~duanedesign/complete-graphs/ubuntuone-client/index.interface.html
<duanedesign> plenty of empty slots in the interface if you guys see any benefit to adding other U1 packages
<rye> duanedesign, hm, how do you detect the number of, say, open bugs for the previous periods? (I haven't hacked lp library much)
<duanedesign> rye: good question. I was only able to get the last month. Let me look...
<rye> jodie had inotify problem as well...
<rye> bug
<rye> web ui
<rye> click on file info, the link is set to go to '#'. In case file not on the first screen (i.e. scrolling is required) the page jumps up (#) and displays file info
<dobey> yay. snacks secured
<duanedesign> rye: looks as though the bug stats are monitored by the QA team for projects of a substantial size. Beyond that I believe it is up to the teams to track them if they want them.
<duanedesign> if i stumble on to something to the  conrary, like a way to use the Launchpad library, i will let you know
<duanedesign> s/conrary/contrary
<rye> duanedesign, thanks :)
<duanedesign> rye: oh and off topic
<duanedesign> rye: i went to your photo accout to look at a screen schot or something and ended up browsing soomw pictures
<duanedesign> there were some great pictures of an old fort those were awesome
<rye> duanedesign, old fort?
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> probablly not a good description
<rye> ah, Poland ?
<duanedesign> must be. I was going to ask where they might be taken at. I am so jealous of the history in Europe. the US does not have much like that
<duanedesign> rye: lol, yep. I guess i should of been more observant as they are labeled Poland2009
<rye> yep, those were nice, I live in Kiev, which is also full of historic places but it is like something casual. The buildings there raise completely different feelings
<rye> or rise
<rye> invoke :)
<Bookman> Has it been figured out and corrected on how to get UbuntuOne to work with Wicd insteat of Network Manager yet?
<rye> Bookman, if network manager is not responding or not installed then ubuntuone will try connect anyway. This is fixed in the latest SRU, which is now available as karmic upgrade
<rye> ok, guys, it seems that i have switched to a dumb mode, therefore it looks like i need to have some sleep :)
<duanedesign> ok cya rye
<rye> good night everyone
<Bookman> Ok, it is not fixed up to 10.04
<duanedesign> i need to look at some thing other than the screen myself :)
<Bookman> Still broken on one 9.10 and one 10.04 installation
<rye> Bookman, hm... Is NetworkManager running on 9.10 ?
<Bookman> No, Wicd on both
<Bookman> Network Manager does not work on both installations
<rye> Bookman, ok, what version is installed on 9.10 ?
<rye> of ubuntuone-client
<Bookman> I'm not there now.  Whatever the latest was as of last week.
<Bookman> I uninstalled and installed
<rye> Bookman, the update was uploaded to karmic-updates on 2010-02-05
<rye> duanedesign, yep, it turns out that there's whole world to explore :)
<Bookman> ok, then just my machines.
<rye> Bookman, i will find out about the state for Lucid, but this will be tomorrow
<Bookman> No rush, I will check back in a later release.
<rye> Bookman, thanks!
<Bookman> Not ready for primetime yet!  Keep at it.
<rye> we are working to make it really shine.
<Bookman> Get sleep, you will need it.
<rye> ok, shutting down :)
<dobey> eh
<dobey> the nm fix is in lucid already
<dobey> Bookman: the nm dependency issue is already fixed in lucid
<dobey> the 1.1.0 package has the fix i believe
<Bookman> dobey, I stand corrected.  I just powered my 10.04 machine up and yes, indeed it is fixed!
<Bookman> I seem to have to eat a poop sandwich on that one!  I swear it did not work but 3 days ago.
<Bookman> But still not with 9.10
<dobey> it's fixed in the 1.0.3 update on karmic
<dobey> which is now in karmic-updates
<Bookman> What date, the 5 th?
<dobey>      1.0.3-0ubuntu1 0
<dobey>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Packages
<dobey> that one, from apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client-gnome
<dobey> it of course needs to be restarted for the change to take effect, which is most easily done by logging out and back in
<rodrigo_> thisfred, not sure I follow what you were discussing with mandel about the mergerable lists, so what is the change you're planning?
<thisfred> rodrigo_: there are two changes: 1. make the use of regular lists possible in desktopcouch, 2. to do that, change the JSON format of mergeable lists slightly, so that they have a _is_mergeable_list key, or something
<rodrigo_> ah, so just adding that field to the list itself?
<thisfred> this makes regular lists possible, which are smaller and simpler, and makes things less magical.
<dobey> verterok: ping
<thisfred> rodrigo_: well to the json dictionary that represents a mergeable list yes
<rodrigo_> thisfred, yeah, right, ok
<Bookman> dobey, I just did a standard update and it does not work.  I'm not interested in custom repositories.
<rodrigo_> thisfred, so sounds good to me, and just needs a little change for couchdb-glib, so all ok :-)
<dobey> Bookman: it's not a custom repository.
<thisfred> rodrigo_: ok, good to hear
<dobey> Bookman: what version do you have installed?
<Bookman> dobey, then it does not work.  How to tell the current version from the command line?
<dobey> dpkg -l ubuntuone-client-gnome
<Bookman> 1.1.1+r321-0ub
<dobey> so you're running the version from the beta ppa
<dobey> which is actually newer than the version on lucid
<dobey> and you are probably experiencing another bug
<Bookman> I have no idea.
<dobey> what does dpkg -l python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol say?
<Bookman> python-ubuntuo 1.1.1+r82-0ubu
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> does ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaaemon-exceptions.log have anything in it?
<Bookman> Yes
<Bookman> Ok to pastebin that here?
<dobey> yeah, pastebin.ubuntu.com if it's more than a couple of lines
<Bookman> http://pastebin.ca/1793136
<dobey> Bookman: hrmm. looks like your metadata is corrupt
<dobey> verterok: ^^
<Bookman> Do I need to see a Dr about that?
<Bookman> Maybe a cream would solve that?
<Bookman> I'm only on a SSH session with the target machine.
<dobey> Bookman: if you quit the applet, mv ~/.local/share/ubuntuone ~/.local/share/ubuntuone-broken, then try to start the applet again, it should work
<Bookman> And to quite the applet/restart the applet how via ssh?
<dobey> Bookman: probably better to wait at that machine. doing all that over ssh will be quit complicated due to dbus/X/etc... needs
<dobey> wait until you're at that machine, i mean
<Bookman> I thought so.
<Bookman> I can do the fix and ask the remote user to reboot though.  Not an issue.
<dobey> ok
<Bookman> Should I just kill the service then?
<dobey> is ubuntuone-syncdaemon running?
<Bookman> yes, under two users
<Bookman> ubuntuone-login running
<dobey> are all the users seeing the same problem?
<Bookman> ubuntuone-client-applet running
<Bookman> yes, all users
<dobey> weird
<Bookman> Not for me!
<dobey> well they shouldn't all have the same metadata
<Bookman> Lets solve one at a time.
<dobey> and ubuntuone-login should only be running while it's associating the computer with the u1 account
<Bookman> Ok, obviously more problems with this program than I can solve.  I will just remove and move on to something else.
<dobey> i assume each user on that pc has a separate ubuntuone account?
<Bookman> Yes
<Bookman> Let me see if dropbox works for me.
<dobey> i want to solve your issues. i think it's best if we can debug one at a time, with someone physically at the computer, with only one user logged in at a time, will be easiest to determine where the problems are
<Bookman> Ok, I'm installing dropbox in the background.  What would you like me to try.  I need the computer to have two users at all times.  I can log everyone out and reboot but the machine has to stay productive.
<dobey> moving the broken metadata out of the way, and restarting the service as I mentioned before
<Bookman> maybe I missed it...how to restart the service?
<Bookman> Holy cow, Dropbox works with no mods....
<Bookman> Sorry.
<dobey> u1sdtool --quit should work, but again, it requires dbus, so will probably not work over ssh
<Bookman> Ok, I will try but Dropbox works for now.  Keep working!
<Bookman> Ok, stopped
<Bookman> There is something really wrong with UbuntuOne.  Even this local machine that is supposed to work has tons of files with red x's on them in Nautilus.
<beuno> Bookman, the servers have a high load at the moment
<beuno> we're working to solve some issues
<beuno> to be able to scale more for Lucid  :)
<beuno> it should be back to normal in a few days
<Bookman> I'll bet
<beuno> __lucio__ will make sure
<beuno> sorry for the delays
<Bookman> I'm thinking you need to remove all installations and start from scratch!
<Bookman> Dropbox just works.  Period.  Copy that!
<Bookman> And it is not even a Ubuntu/Linux app!
<dobey> this isn't #dropbox
<beuno> we're a little bit more ambitious than that *wink*
<Bookman> dobey, I understand that and I'm really trying to use open source here.
<beuno> Bookman, things will fall into place soon
<dobey> and dropbox has been beta for like 4 years
<beuno> it's not there *now*, but it should be by Lucid
<dobey> i'm sure you would have complained about some of the same things 4 years ago when it came out, if you were able to get in the private beta
<Bookman> I just hate that Dropbox works in Ubuntu, but Ubuntu's own does not work in Ubuntu.  No, I would not have complained that an add on to Windows did not work in Windows.
<beuno> Bookman, of course
<Bookman> There you go.  That is my argument.
<Bookman> Maybe wrong of course!
<beuno> there's a lot of people working on this day and night
<Bookman> I know you guys are and I'm sorry to vent here.
<dobey> then please don't complain that we aren't dropbox. constructive criticism is welcome, but "please be someone else" isn't helpful
<beuno> we have a few rough edges to polish
<beuno> and we're working  on a lot of new features
<Bookman> dobey, you are correct.
<beuno> it shou[1~Lucid should be a pleasure to use with ubuntuone
<Bookman> Sorry.
<dobey> and we're trying to help you solve your problems
<Bookman> Yes you are.
<Bookman> Again, venting.  This all actually used to work well!  Until Network Manager no longer worked with DSL
<beuno> Bookman, I hear you, I've been struggling all week with problems
<beuno> luckily, facundobatista sent me a patch today that fixed it
<beuno> so once the servers are back to normal, life will be good again
<dobey> beuno is the king of making u1 not work
<beuno> and proud of it!  :)
<beuno> I should of pursued a carrier in QA
<Bookman> Well, let's just hope that this is something that you can get working and maybe make Canonical some much needed money.
 * dobey wonders where that bug rye filed the other day is... if he actually filed it
<beuno> Bookman, we will
<beuno> there's no doubt
<Bookman> Have at it!
<Bookman> I am waiting to test but unfortunately I have to go with what works for me today.
 * dobey grumbles at web companies changing the meaning of "beta" to be "stable"
<Bookman> You know what, with your enthusiasm, I would accept a hack to get it working.  I never do that.
<dobey> i am not sure you need a hack
<dobey> looks like some metadata just got corrupted for some reason, so moving it out of the way and restarting should be enough
<Bookman> Then that is even better.  Get Crack-A-Lackin then
<Bookman> I tried that
<dobey> and you have the same problem? you didn't say anything about it working or not.
<Bookman> I believe I did.  It did not work.
<beuno> Bookman, so have you filed a bug about this?
<beuno> if you have, I'll point our QA guy to it tomorrow so he can help you through it
<Bookman> Don't get me started about this bug system.
<beuno> I won't
<dobey> ok, I have to go now. must get food
<Bookman> IT does not work.  Not for manual reports.  I've been through the whole system.
<beuno> Bookman, so you don't have a bug #?
<Bookman> No way.  I tried.
<beuno> ok, so in about 8 hours, our QA guy, Roman is going to be around
<beuno> he can help you through it
<Bookman> So, I assume without a bug #, no help, correct?  Like the  Canadian Government?  An excuse?
<Bookman> Nah, it is ok
<Bookman> Carry on developing.  You have a long way to go though.!
<Bookman> No couple of months and then make revenue.
<beuno> no, it's just hard to track across timezones and different problems
<Bookman> You said it yourself.  the other guys took 4 years.
<beuno> we're less abosessed about revenue, and more about ptting the right infrastructure into place to support the whole Ubuntu community
<Bookman> Yes, but you have one guy in one timezone.
<Bookman> Not good
<beuno> that's more than dropbox has  ;)
<beuno> anyway
<Bookman> But it works
<Bookman> In Ubuntu
<beuno> sure, so our resources are better spent fixing things  *wink*
<beuno> I'm off to bed
<Bookman> I tried here.
<beuno> see y'all in 8 hours!
<Bookman> For a second time.
<Bookman> I am not without trying.
#ubuntuone 2010-02-11
<rodrigo__> morning
<rye> rodrigo__, hello
<rodrigo__> hi rye
<rye> rodrigo__, short question - bug #375486 - was Ubuntu One folder read-only at some point in time?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375486 in ubuntuone-client "making the main "ubuntu one" directory read only is not a good idea" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375486
<rodrigo__> rye, hmm, not that I know, maybe the 'shared with me' folders, but I don't think the u1 folder was
<rodrigo__> rye, or if it was, it was a bug afaics
<aboSamoor> Hi, I can not connect to ubuntuOne servers I am using ubuntu karmic ubuntu-client 1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<rye> aboSamoor, Hello, do you get any error message?
<aboSamoor> rye, no
<rye> aboSamoor, so the applet stays disconnected no matter whether you click 'Connect' or not, right?
<aboSamoor> rye, yeah
<rye> aboSamoor, were you able to connect to ubuntuone previously?
<aboSamoor> I think the last time I connected to U1 was before month from the desktop, I do not have any problem using my laptop. I connect to U1 from the laptop on daily basis
<rye> aboSamoor, ok, could you please paste the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log and ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to paste.ubuntu.com (please check that syncdaemon.log does not have the file names you don't want to share with general public)
<aboSamoor> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/373857/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/373858/
<rye> aboSamoor, hm... i believe you are using PPA version on your current machine, could you please double check apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client?
<aboSamoor> rye, I was using 1.0.3 once I posted my question, then I upgraded to the beta version
<rye> aboSamoor, ok, pls wait once I fire the vm with PPA...
<aboSamoor> rye, ok
<rye> aboSamoor, what does u1sdtool --status say?
<aboSamoor> rye, State: READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ
<aboSamoor>     is_error: False
<aboSamoor>     is_connected: False
<aboSamoor>     description: ready to connect, network up, user yet to push "go", BOTHQ waiting
<aboSamoor>     is_online: False
<rye> aboSamoor, ok, is there applet present?
<aboSamoor> rye, yes
<rye> aboSamoor, have you restarted the applet when you performed the upgrade?
<aboSamoor> yeah, I will do it again \
<rye> aboSamoor, because it seems that syncdaemon (the process that actually performs the file sync) hasn't received the order to start connecting
<aboSamoor> rye, nothing changed I restarted the applet
<rye> aboSamoor, ok, the applet shows 'Disconnected', could you please click connect and then see whan does u1sdtool --status say?
<aboSamoor> rye, eid@eid-desktop:~$ u1sdtool --status
<aboSamoor> State: READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ
<aboSamoor>     is_error: False
<aboSamoor>     is_connected: False
<aboSamoor>     description: ready to connect, network up, user yet to push "go", BOTHQ waiting
<aboSamoor>     is_online: False
<rye> hm
<rye> u1sdtool --connect
<rye> aboSamoor, ^
<aboSamoor> rye, eid@eid-desktop:~$ u1sdtool --connect
<aboSamoor> eid@eid-desktop:~$ u1sdtool --status
<aboSamoor> State: READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ
<aboSamoor>     is_error: False
<aboSamoor>     is_connected: False
<aboSamoor>     description: ready to connect, network up, user yet to push "go", BOTHQ waiting
<aboSamoor>     is_online: False
<rye> aboSamoor, ok, let's make sure that syncdaemon got upgraded as well, u1sdtool -q
<rye> this will signal syncdaemon to shut down
<aboSamoor> rye, I will repeat the steps
<rye> aboSamoor, then execute ps aux|grep [s]yncdaemon to make sure that it is no longer running
<rye> aboSamoor, it looks like the signals to connect do not reach syncdaemon, since this is happening on DBus, it is just weird
<aboSamoor> rye,  it is not running anymore
<aboSamoor> rye,  what should I do now
<rye> aboSamoor, ok, thanks, now try to start it with u1sdtool --start
<rye> aboSamoor, the log files should now indicate that it is starting up, reading metadata. u1sdtool --status should show that it is runnign
<rye> aboSamoor, then signal it to connect - u1sdtool --connect
<aboSamoor> rye, eid@eid-desktop:~$  u1sdtool --start
<aboSamoor> eid@eid-desktop:~$ u1sdtool --status
<aboSamoor> State: READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ
<aboSamoor>     is_error: False
<aboSamoor>     is_connected: False
<aboSamoor>     description: ready to connect, network up, user yet to push "go", BOTHQ waiting
<aboSamoor>     is_online: False
<aboSamoor> eid@eid-desktop:~$ u1sdtool --connect
<aboSamoor> eid@eid-desktop:~$ u1sdtool --status
<aboSamoor> State: READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ
<aboSamoor>     is_error: False
<aboSamoor>     is_connected: False
<aboSamoor>     description: ready to connect, network up, user yet to push "go", BOTHQ waiting
<aboSamoor>     is_online: False
<rye> aboSamoor, ok, could you please post the output of ps auxww | grep [u]buntuone ?
<aboSamoor> rye, http://paste.ubuntu.com/373873/
<rye> aboSamoor, hm... is there a firefox window with OAuth request waiting?
<aboSamoor> rye, no
<rye> aboSamoor, do you have firefox browser running at the moment?
<aboSamoor> rye, yes
<rye> aboSamoor, will it be possible for you to quit it? Hm... were you asked to confirm connection to ubuntuone on Feb 10 ? :) It looks like the session has started then, but it might have completed then as well... I am not really sure about this
<rye> aboSamoor, wait
<rye> aboSamoor, could you please perform the following: 1. quit the applet with quit button, then 2. quit syncdaemon with u1sdtool -q, 3. killall ubuntuone-login process - this should kill all ubuntuone-related processes
<aboSamoor> rye, done
<rye> aboSamoor, afterwards, start the applet and try to connect to the cloud. If that fails then we'll need some dbus-monitor-related debugging, that's easy but it will take more time
<aboSamoor> rye, I connected the ubuntuOne and it started automatically login page in firefox
<aboSamoor> rye, now, it asks me to add the machine
<aboSamoor> rye, this machine is already added and I do not want to download the files again
<rye> aboSamoor, ok, that's correct behavior in case your machine was connecting to the cloud during update procedure
<rye> aboSamoor, the files will not be downloaded
<rye> aboSamoor, there is a bug report about this but the bottomline is that the association between server and client is dropped once client receives an invalid response from the server (e.g. during service maintenance).
<aboSamoor> rye, eid@eid-desktop:~$ u1sdtool --status
<aboSamoor> State: SCANNING_WITH_BOTHQ
<aboSamoor>     is_error: False
<aboSamoor>     is_connected: True
<aboSamoor>     description: doing server rescan, BOTHQ waiting
<aboSamoor>     is_online: False
<beuno> right
<rye> aboSamoor, it is connected and performing the inventory
<beuno> the servers are under heacy load
<beuno> *heavy
<aboSamoor> rye, eid@eid-desktop:~$ u1sdtool --status
<aboSamoor> State: START_WORKING_ON_BOTH
<aboSamoor>     is_error: False
<aboSamoor>     is_connected: True
<aboSamoor>     description: start working on both content and metadata
<aboSamoor>     is_online: True
<aboSamoor> rye, yeah, it is slow.
<rye> beuno, is it upgrade-related? I.e. is there some background process running on the DB system or this is a direct consequence of the upgrade?
<beuno> rye, there's a temporary change that was made that we expected would spike the load
<beuno> to flesh out a long-standing issue
<beuno> it's been found
<beuno> so now __lucio__ is getting the patch rolled out so the performance goes back to normal
<beuno> it will likely be solved within the next day or so
<rye> ok, I'd suggest that the general public this should be informed about this, e.g. via Twitter, Identica & mailing-list
<beuno> I agree
<beuno> you should talk to statik about it
<aboSamoor> rye, that message to add the computer must be more clear
<rye> aboSamoor, hm, good point
<aboSamoor> rye, now, I have the same computer added many times ! and I do not know which one is active
<rye> aboSamoor, hm... give me a sec, i will make a script that shows what computer id syncdaemon is using...
<rye> aboSamoor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/373889/
<rye> aboSamoor, save it as ubuntuone-syncdaemon-oauth-token and then execute as python ubuntuone-syncdaemon-oauth-token - it should ask about access to the keyring and if you allow it to do that then it will show you the token that is used by syncdaemon
<rye> i believe such kind of info may also be presented by u1sdtool itself
<rye> aboSamoor, the info itself is stored in GNOME keyring and can be accessed via Application/Accessories/Passwords and Encryption Keys. The entry is typically called 'UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com"
<aboSamoor> rye, thanks :)
<rye> hm, can't we use system.hardware.uuid info from hal (if it can be retrieved) to match the computer with already registered one?..
<rye> and replace the tokens, not accumulate them
<beuno> that would be super nice rye
<beuno> file a bug, chase dobey about it  :)
<rye> beuno, the only thing I can see where it will fail when one person will use 2 accounts on a single machine and will want filesync between them... Of course, we may just ask (It appears that your computer was already registered previously, do you want to update the pairing or create new)...
<beuno> rye, cacn you even use 2 accounts?
<rye> beuno, yup, i have rtg and rtg-test :)
<Chipaca> MEETING BEGINS and MEETING STARTS and THIS IS THE START OF THE MEETING
<Chipaca> say "me" to grab a slot to report your DONE/TODO/BLOCKED status
<rodrigo__> me
<teknico> me
<jblount> me
<Chipaca> aquarius, chad, dobey, CardinalFang/urbanape, vds ?
 * Chipaca wonders where people are
<beuno> me
<beuno> you insensitive clod
<rodrigo__> :)
<teknico> :-D
<dobey> me
<rodrigo__> we need a bot to ping people at the right time every day :-D
<aquarius> me
<Chipaca> rodrigo__: I've tried to convince verterok, but he said some wussy thing about too many robots
<aquarius> sorry
<verterok> Chipaca: me?
<urbanape> me
<Chipaca> ok, rodrigo__: go
<teknico> vds is having network problems
<rodrigo__> • DONE: Contacts picker UI tweaks. geoip detection on music store server. More couchdb-glib API documentation. On-call review. Music download progress in music store widget
<rodrigo__> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add jslint tests to check. Remove autosave code in notes web editor. U1 client interrogates library page to update download progress.
<rodrigo__> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo__> next: teknico
<teknico> DONE: did more reviews; landed a branch to disable autoprovisioning in the DS server (#519246); started redoing a minimal phone setup web ui
<teknico> TODO: completing minimal phone setup web ui; more phone sync minisprint at vds'
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: jblount
<jblount> DONE: Lucid is rocking, started in on figuring out a reasonably complicated series of layout issues
<jblount> TODO: Got these layout issues done, give aq a bit of help with some layout stuff for the music store
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> beuno: You!
<beuno> DONE: Landed branch with CSS fixes, landed fix for edge file browsing
<beuno> TODO: Another round of CSS fixes, more polish on files UI, officially join the team
<beuno> BLOCKED: no
<beuno> urbanape, go
<urbanape> DONE: Got Bindwood 1.0-ppa into my bindwood-exp PPA, but only for karmic. Joshuahoover tested it for me, and it seems not to have migrated his bookmarks. Sad panda. But! That's now a bug, not a feature, so we can probably push it into lucid for alpha3.
<urbanape> TODO: Make sure all the bugs are in launchpad, start working on funambol web ui.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<dobey> who?
<urbanape> EOM?
<dobey> you're all confused and off in the head
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Initial tests branch for control panel, Fixed bw limit defaults in syncdaemon.conf
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Expenses, ChangeUp release, Pkg branch reorg, Me menu integration, Control panel tabs
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> aquarius: your roll
<aquarius> clearly dobey and I are invisible to beuno :)
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: discussion about SSO and payments; have music library page send message to downloader daemon; add translation support to RB plugin; prototype RB/library page integration
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: work with rodrigo on libubuntuone library page integration; help alecu refine download daemon work; library page CSS with jblount's help; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<urbanape> weird.
<beuno> aquarius, I just realized there is an order to this  :)
<teknico> beuno, oh, you thought you could pick your favorite pal as next one? :-)
<beuno> yes
<beuno> that clearly leaves me in a bad position now
<urbanape> hurray! I'm beuno's favorite pal
<beuno> urbanape, you kick ass at lazr-js, I have no choice!
<dobey> i'm surprised he didn't pick the stewardess on Delta or something
<urbanape> yeah, we go in the order of the "me" responses
<Chipaca> beuno is drawn to lazr-js gods like flies to fresh droppings
<dobey> another meeting?
<dobey> what's a desktop?
<Chipaca> dobey: in a few minutes
<dobey> the top of my desk is pretty clean compared to the photo i posted on flickr
<dobey> Chipaca: aren't you supposed to be on a beach or something? :)
<Chipaca> dobey: not today, today is catch-up-with-the-team-and-make-sure-we're-good-for-the-freeze day
<Chipaca> dobey: also: I'm in northwest england. temperature outside has just managed to creep past 35F
<urbanape> Chipaca, speaking of, while I've gotten Bindwood packaged for my PPA, I'm not entirely sure who our go-to guy is now that asac is on a different team.
<urbanape> kenvandine maybe?
<dobey> oh
<kenvandine> urbanape, i can do what i can :)
<Chipaca> urbanape: kenvandine is probably the person to go to, at least to get a redirect
<kenvandine> i still don't understand the process for firefox plugins :)
<urbanape> kenvandine, aha. Okay.
<kenvandine> but i can certainly find out :)
 * Chipaca goes to hug kenvandine, but then buys him a beer instead
<urbanape> well, I can successfully build a source and binary package, but I don't think I can add it to universe repos.
<kenvandine> do you have a packaging branch for it?
<urbanape> and I'm not sure whoever can will be able to use my built packages.
<urbanape> yeah
<kenvandine> ok
<urbanape> or, rather, will momentarily
<kenvandine> great
<rye> grrr... user designated folders, not user-defined... me wears a funny hat now.
<kenvandine> urbanape, point me at it when it is ready
<kenvandine> but it might not get done today... today is DX upload day :)
<kenvandine> so a ton of releases coming from them
<urbanape> yeah, I dig
<kenvandine> thx
<rickspencer3> aquarius, not seeing mandel here, am I missing something?
<aquarius> rickspencer3, yeah, he's inconsiderately at work and thus not on irc :(
<rickspencer3> dang it
<rickspencer3> luuuuzer
<rickspencer3> anyway, I'll stay logged in
 * rickspencer3 autojoins
<vds> sorry technology is against me today
<vds> DONE: sprinting! landed #519740 landed #519876 landed #499879
<vds> TODO: more sprinting!
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<rye> dobey, is it possible for you to find out what revision was 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 built against?
<dobey> rye: it's tagged in stable-1-0 branch series
<rye> dobey, yeah, right, lp:ubuntuone-client/stable-1-0 277. [release] ubuntuone-client 1.0.3, right on Branches page of ubuntuone-client...
<rye> thanks :)
<urbanape> kenvandine, lp:~urbanape/firefox-extensions/bindwood.ubuntu-lucid
<urbanape> I think it's all set up properly.
<urbanape> but I'd love a sanity check.
<urbanape> beuno, who's got the current best branch for the funambol web ui?
<beuno> urbanape, what an interesting question
<beuno> AIUI, the web ui got ripped off yesterday
<beuno> and teknico_ and vds ar putting a new one back in today
<beuno> that said
<beuno> if you just want to try the syncing
<beuno> you don't really need a UI I think
<beuno> just use the username/password on the phone or email client
<beuno> and look at it on the contacts page
<beuno> depends on what you're wanting to do  :)
<urbanape> just want the best place to start
<beuno> teknico or vds would know better than me today
<teknico> urbanape, what beuno said
<teknico> use trunk to try syncing
<teknico> there's no web ui to speak of, yet
<urbanape> k
<teknico> urbanape, otoh there's still #439093 to be taken care of, if you feel so inclined :-)
<urbanape> teknico, okay, thanks
<dobey> ok, lunch time
<mandel> rickspencer3, ping
<rickspencer3> hi mandel
<rickspencer3> I heard you were looking for me regarding couchgrid
<rickspencer3> the single most elegant and unhacky code base in history
<mandel> rickspencer3 yep ;)
<rickspencer3> what's up?
<mandel> rickspencer3, got a question about it, is there a way to refresh the treeview when the db contents have changed?
<mandel> rickspencer3, such a dialog adding a record
<rickspencer3> you mean aside from appedning the new record?
<rickspencer3> like something else updates the database?
<mandel> rickspencer3, exactly
<rickspencer3> hmm
<mandel> rickspencer3, I was thinking of sending a patch but I did not know if you had it already
<rickspencer3> well, I would expect the dialog to call my_couch_grid.append_row(new_row)
<rickspencer3> but there are a few ways to force a refresh
<rickspencer3> like, just reset the database
<rickspencer3> if you do:
<mandel> rickspencer3, but reseting will have to get all the objects, right?
<rickspencer3> my_couchgrid.record_type = record_type
<rickspencer3> that will refresh as well
<rickspencer3> yeah, it will just completely throw away the underlying liststore model and rebuild itself
<rickspencer3> with all the resulting flashing and time and such
<rickspencer3> I wonder if you would be better off finding the change, and just adding and subtracting the new rows
<mandel> rickspencer3, ok, 'cause my idea was to append a callback function that uses the changes api from desktopcouch and appends the row when it detects changes
<rickspencer3> mandel, that would be sweet
<mandel> rickspencer3, CardinalFang added a very nice API for that at the last UDS :P
<rickspencer3> however, please note ...
<rickspencer3> that the couchgrid that I wrote for Karmic is kind of dead to me as of last night
<mandel> ouch, you killed it?
<rickspencer3> I ported it to derive from quickly.widgets.dictionary_grid
<rickspencer3> so it's part of the quickly-widgets library as of last nigh
<rickspencer3> I didn't kill it, I made it better ... stronger ... faster
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> the interface changed a bit, as append_row now requires a dictionary instead of a list
<mandel> ok, then I'll take a look at that. Does it take views?
<rickspencer3> take views?
<rickspencer3> you give it a record_type, just like the old couchgrid
<mandel> as in couchdb view results, you know.. execute_view(view, name)
<rickspencer3> not really
<rickspencer3> well ... yes
<rickspencer3> but not as part of the API
<rickspencer3> you give it a record type, and it calls the function that takes a record type and creates a view for the record type if it's not there yet
 * rickspencer3 check function name
<mandel> you mean get_records
<rickspencer3> mandel, yeah
<rickspencer3>         #retrieve the docs for the record_type, if any
<rickspencer3>         results = self._db.get_records(
<rickspencer3>             record_type=self._record_type,create_view=True)
<mandel> ok, I was thinking to send you a couple of things for the old grid... allow to use either record_type or a name of a view to filter the result
<mandel> and a widget I've got that create an autocomplete text entry from the result of a view that returns an array
<mandel> such as get all the categories from the contacts db
<rickspencer3> mandel, I am really open to merges
<rickspencer3> would be happy to get those
<rickspencer3> consider the old grid all yours
<rickspencer3> but the new grid has some very powerful benefits
<rickspencer3> it automatically understands different column types, for example
<rickspencer3> in old couchgrid, everything is a string
<rickspencer3> you can associate the grid with a gridfilter, and get automagic filtering UI
<rickspencer3> etc...
<mandel> rickspencer3, dont worry, I'll throw my code away and take a look at yours, I'm sure is far more advance :)
<rickspencer3> well ...
<mandel> rickspencer3, I'll just try to add the view stuff which is kinda useful
<rickspencer3> there is actuall *less* couchgrid code now, since dictionary grid handles the rendering of the treeview
<rickspencer3> so the new one should theoretically be easier for you to hack on
<mandel> rickspencer3 superb! which is the lp branch?
<rickspencer3> lp:quidgets
<rickspencer3> quidgets/quickly/widgets/couch_grid.py
<rickspencer3> mandel, I know you probably read my blog with the utmost urgency and care, but just in case you had a technical glitch which kept you from getting up in the middle of the night to read it ...
<rickspencer3> I am embarking now on actually documenting quickly-widgets
<rickspencer3> I'll start with the grids in case that can help you out
<mandel> rickspencer3 thanks a lot! I'll do my best to give a hand, and don't worry about me, I understand code quite fast ;)
<rickspencer3> mandel, yeah, it's not you I worry about, it's me
<rickspencer3> I know what kind of APIs I want to use myself ...
<mandel> rickspencer3  and I do read your blog though the ubuntu feed (photobomg etc...)
<rickspencer3> but don't necessarily have the coding skills to implement them in the most elegant manner
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> (I hope it was obvious I was kidding about following my blog)
<rickspencer3> mandel, so, looking forward to seeing what you do
<rickspencer3> and don't hesitate to ping me
<mandel> rickspencer3, I'm sure your skills are really good, I'll keep you posted, need to go now
<rickspencer3> bye bye
<mandel> rickspencer3, adios
<seanbrystone> Hi, i keep getting a "Capabilities mismatch" error on Ubuntu One (Ubuntu 9.10 32 bit)
<duanedesign> hi seanbrystone
<seanbrystone> hi
<duanedesign> seanbrystone: that is an error that is effecting people who have updated to Karmic and not updated since the upgrade
<seanbrystone> oh so all i have to do is update Karmic?
<duanedesign> seanbrystone: try System > Administration > Update Manger
<duanedesign> and see if an update comes up for ubuntuone-client
<seanbrystone> k
<seanbrystone> sure is :)
<duanedesign> seanbrystone: ok great.
<seanbrystone> thanks duanedesign , it's downloading (kinda on a slow connection) so imma gonna assume that will work, if not i'll come back later on thanks again :)
<duanedesign> seanbrystone: definetly come back if you have anymore issues
<aquarius> statik, hey
<aquarius> man, irc from a phone is rubbish
<aquarius> is this even working?
<lifeless> yes
<aquarius> lifeless, cheers
<aquarius> cant keep the network up on my phone
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I can't hear you.  type louder.
<aquarius> ha. ha.
<aquarius> just checking in in case there were questions for me
<aquarius> but since I've not been clamoured at, I shall happily assume not
<Daviey> aquarius: I heard you found it troublesome keeping it up.
<Daviey> in regards to your cable/adsl on twitter, ofc.
<greg-g> *honk*
<greg-g> having trouble getting the notes I create in the U1 web interface to save
<mattgriffin> rodrigo__: ^^^ is this still an issue or is a fix coming soon?
<greg-g> getting the "There was a problem with saving your note!"  ahh, so you know :)
<CardinalFang> mattgriffin, i think that's fixed in one of my branches.  I was hoping for more feedback on it, and rodrigo does know more of it than I do.
<mattgriffin> CardinalFang: thanks. greg-g, this should be rolling out soon. have you searched the bugs for the issue?
<greg-g> mattgriffin: I hadn't fully, since the link from one.ubuntu.com brought me to launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client instead of /ubuntuone and I didn't see anything related at ubuntuone-client (obviously). Now I see it, though.  (long answer for "no, barely looked, came in here, but now I found it")
<greg-g> thanks for the update
<mattgriffin> greg-g: ah... thanks for that info. we should change that so people can easily find bugs for other projects
<greg-g> no problem
<greg-g> thanks for the help
<mattgriffin> greg-g: does this describe what you are experiencing? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/501020
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [High,Confirmed]
<greg-g> mattgriffin: yep
 * greg-g marked it as affecting me and subscribed
<mattgriffin> greg-g: good. sorry for the delay. i think it took a little while to diagnose the issue.
<greg-g> mattgriffin: no problem.
<Bookman> How do I totally remove Ubuntu One from the command line?
<rye> Bookman, you may be searching for this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<Bookman> Is that good for a multi-user system?  I want to remove it from the computer for all users
<rye> Bookman, actually, if ubuntuone-client* and python-ubuntuone-storage* are removed, then there is nothing in the system that will want to connect. Ubuntu One folder will remain but it will not be bearing any special meaning and the keys in GNOME keyring will be no more used.
<rye> Bookman, may I ask about the reason you are removing the software?
<Bookman> It does not work
<Bookman> How to start it from the command line?
<rye> Bookman, erm... what do you mean?
<Bookman> I am trying to start it via SSH session.
<Bookman> I removed it completely, reinstalled and am trying it one last time.
<rye> Bookman, hm, actually it requires dbus session to be running
<rye> Bookman, are you trying to use it on the headless server?
<Bookman> No, I'm trying to fix a machine remotely
<rye> Bookman, do you have an access to the X session?
<Bookman> yes
<Bookman> I believe
<rye> Bookman, ok, then does your SSH session have dbus session (try $DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS) ?
<rye> Bookman, and, additionally, is $DISPLAY set?
<rye> Bookman, i made the following - started gnome-terminal on the desktop, launched screen in it (that's why screen got all the env vars) and then attached to that screen via screen -rx
<rye> Bookman, the applet is started via ubuntuone-client-applet, btw, what version are you running?
<Bookman> Ok, hang on here.....too fast
<Bookman> Let's backup
<Bookman> I have an SSH session open.  Ubuntu One is removed and reinstalled.
<Bookman> What to do next?
<Bookman> Keep it simple!
<rye> Bookman, do you have files in Ubuntu One or you want to do it completely from scratch?
<Bookman> I have files there.  .local/share/UbuntuOne is gone.
<Bookman> For all users
<rye> Bookman, ok. so now try ubuntuone-client-applet, but it needs a) access to X session (i.e. DISPLAY should be set) and dbus.
<rye> actually, try starting it - if it does not work then it will fail
<Bookman> Ok, how to gain access?  I have admin on the remote machine
<Bookman> (it failed via command line)
<rye> Bookman, is there X session running at the moment?
<rye> Bookman, ptw, could you paste the output from terminal?
<Bookman> http://pastebin.ca/1794035
<Bookman> I'm not sure how to answer the X session question.  Someone is on the remote computer at the moment working.  I'm logged in via SSH session in Terminal.
<rye> Bookman, ok, is the user that is now working at the computer the one you are setting ubuntuone for?
<Bookman> No
<Bookman> I am the user
<Bookman> That ubuntuone is for
<rye> ok, let me think...
<Bookman> Think away.
<Bookman> Don't hurt yourself though!
 * rye is firing up VM to try such kind of setup, this is definitely can be done...
<rye> Bookman, what type of connection do you have from your to the remote machine? Is your current machine running linux ?
<Bookman> All machines are on Ubuntu.  Current is 10.04, remote is 9.10
<Bookman> (Nothing but the best)
<Bookman> All over cable
<rye> ok. it is doable :)
<rye> fiirst, establish x forwarding from the remote machine, i.e. ssh -X user@remote-host
<Bookman> Done
<rye> Bookman, then see whether you can run xterm
<rye> xterm should open on your local desktop
<Bookman> Working....................
<Bookman> done
<rye> Bookman, ok, now start dbus session in your ssh session - eval `dbus-launch`
<Bookman> in xterm?
<rye> Bookman, no, you can close xterm, we no longer need it
<Bookman> done
<rye> ppa version now contains support for applet-free operation, yet it has some rough corners, but there's going to be a tasty upgrade of Ubuntu One soon...
<rye> Bookman, ok, now try launching ubuntuone-client-applet
<Bookman> working............
<rye> Bookman, it should 1) trigger gnome-keyring prompt for your keyring, 2) open the browser for OAuth authentication (from remote machine) and 3 - it even may appear in your own panel.
<rye> i mean the applet
<rye> Bookman, by cable you mean DSL connection or Ethernet ?
<Bookman> I am wireless>router>cable here locally.  Remote is computer>modem>dsl
<Bookman> I get no response from the remote machine.
<Bookman> And now two icons on this local machine.
<Bookman> This Ubuntuone really chokes when dealing with Wicd
<rye> Bookman, hm, need to try Wicd to see whether it can be tweaked to provide DBus interface so that apps know what/whether connection is present
<rye> Bookman, are you able to ping the remote machine?
<rye> it may be loading the browser window over the internet...
<rye> hm
<Bookman> remote machine connection is no problem at all.
<Bookman> I can run anything but ubuntuone
<Bookman> The terminal just has a blinking cursor
<rye> Bookman, ok, are you able to open a concurrent connection to that machine ?
<Bookman> No problem with wicd....ubuntuone does not like anything but NetworkManager which does not like dsl
<rye> Bookman, i mean ssh, to look at the syncdaemon log
<Bookman> No concurrent
<Bookman> I have to control C with :
<Bookman> keithclark@bookworm-acerdesktop:~$ ubuntuone-client-applet
<Bookman> ^CTraceback (most recent call last):
<Bookman>   File "/usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet", line 26, in <module>
<Bookman>     import gtk
<Bookman>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 69, in <module>
<Bookman>     _init()
<Bookman>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 54, in _init
<Bookman>     _gtk.init_check()
<Bookman> KeyboardInterrupt
<rye> Bookman, i mean open new ssh cnnection to the same host...
<rye> but if you succeeded in killing ubuntuone-client-applet then it looks like it actually started to do something :)
<Bookman> Yes but no synced files
<rye> Bookman, can you open another ssh connection to the same machine ?
<Bookman> Yes
<Bookman> Doen
<Bookman> Doen
<Bookman> *damn, done
<joshuahoover> rye, Bookman: on the machine with wicd, what version of ubuntu one are you using? $ sudo apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<rye> ok, then try launching ubuntuone-client-applet again in the first session
<Bookman> Both machines have wicd
<rye> Bookman, The code in ubuntuone-client 1.0.3 instructs ubuntuone to start connecting even if it cannot find NetworkManager
<Bookman> I just reinstalled.  Should be the latest.
<Bookman> Local machine is 10.04.  Better have the latest
<Bookman> I believe that the code for non NetworkManager does not work.  Here is the proof.
<joshuahoover> Bookman: strange, i know i've personally tested with wicd and never had an issue since we put the patch out there
<Bookman> I beg to differ.
<Bookman> Do you want access to my machine?
<joshuahoover> Bookman: are you getting any errors? ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<rye> Bookman, hm, could you please run "apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client " on the remote machine?
<Bookman> Ok, which one?
<Bookman> joshuahoover, no such file
<joshuahoover> Bookman: ok, can you run that command on the karmic (9.10) machine?
<joshuahoover> Bookman: apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<Bookman> joshuahoover, sorry about that, yes there is a file
<joshuahoover> Bookman: can you paste the contents at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and post the link here?
<Bookman> I will post it here!  Empty.
<rye> Bookman, ok, could you please run apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client on the remote (9.10) machine :) ?
<Bookman> ubuntuone-client:
<Bookman>   Installed: 1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic
<Bookman>   Candidate: 1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic
<Bookman>   Version table:
<Bookman>  *** 1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic 0
<Bookman>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<Bookman>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Bookman>      1.0.3-0ubuntu1 0
<Bookman>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Packages
<Bookman>      1.0.2-0ubuntu1 0
<Bookman>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<joshuahoover> rye: and he's not able to connect?
<rye> Bookman, hm, there is a known issue with beta ppa r321 that may prevent the client from updating files if there are shared folders
<rye> Bookman, can you start the applet in one ssh session then see what is printed to ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<rye> i guess you may download it to your machine via scp remote-machine:.cache/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.log ./ and post it to paste.ubuntu.com (pastebin.ca seems to be somehow slow)...
<Bookman> On the remote machine?  Easy Peasy.  Gedit
<rye> Bookman, i believe it is faster to download the log locally and then paste, since the DSCL connection might not provide enough upload bandwidth for Gedit to display file in finite amount of time :)
<Bookman> Ok, maybe not
<rye> *DSL
<Bookman> working....this i a PITA
<Bookman> Why is this not fixed?
<Bookman> Your competitor does a fine job.
<Bookman> Ok, I have to research how to copy files from the remote machine.
<rye> Bookman, frankly speaking I am not really sure what the problem you are experiencing is. If it is related to NetworkManager then it was fixed in ppa r298 or so onwards and 1.0.3 version of the stable release. If there is something else then we will need the logs to diagnose the issue
<rye> Bookman, have you filed the bug report or uploaded the logs for the issue you were experiencing before the reinstall?
<Bookman> I filed a bug months ago.  I gave up waiting for an answer/solution.  I forget the number and don't care to go threw the hassle to look it up.
<Bookman> I'm really frustrated.  I try to make it work here.
<rye> Bookman, what's your lp id?
<Bookman> Your competitor just works.
<rye> Bookman, i have to say that ubuntuone really looks like a big black box where it is not really clear what is happening. However this is changing, since this is just unacceptable for the product of this grade to stay in this position.
<Bookman> Well, you are losing me and I'm really trying here.
<joshuahoover> Bookman: we can find the bug if you know your launchpad id...and my apologies for not getting the proper response and follow up on your bug
<Bookman> I really forget
<rye> johnlea, i have found Bookman, is it keithclark ?
<Bookman> keithclark
<rye> Bookman, ok
<Bookman> Or something similar
<Bookman> Yes, I am actually Keith
<rye> Bookman, ok, could you please describe the current state, i.e. is applet started?
<Bookman> how to tell?
<rye> ok, first of all the context - we are working on establishing the connection over ssh. all relevant X forwarding and dbus session launch is performed. There is 2 ssh connection, 1 with X forwarding and dbus session running and 2 is reserved for log reading
<rye> Bookman, i guess you may get the applet icon on your 10.4 machine, so, if there is an applet for your local ubuntuone, then you might get 2 icons
<rye> Bookman, however,... heh, you are running PPA, right?
<Bookman> PPA?
<rye> Bookman, beta PPA version (Personal Package Archive)
<Bookman> I have no idea
<Bookman> I installed it.
<rye> Bookman, so you don't even need the applet, could you please Ctrl+C the applet on the remote machine
<Bookman> done
<rye> Bookman, now please try u1sdtool --status in the same session
<Bookman> keithclark@bookworm-acerdesktop:~/.cache/ubuntuone/log$ u1sdtool --status
<Bookman> State: READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ
<Bookman>     is_error: False
<Bookman>     is_connected: False
<Bookman>     description: ready to connect, network up, user yet to push "go", BOTHQ waiting
<Bookman>     is_online: False
<rye> Bookman, ok, u1sdtool --connect
<rye> Bookman, do you have some shared with you folders ?
<Bookman> Nothing back.
<Bookman> This is an old computer I cannot remember all shares
<rye> Bookman, ok, now u1sdtool --status
<Bookman> State: READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ
<Bookman>     is_error: False
<Bookman>     is_connected: False
<Bookman>     description: ready to connect, network up, user yet to push "go", BOTHQ waiting
<Bookman>     is_online: False
<Bookman> keithclark@bookworm-acerdesktop:~/.cache/ubuntuone/log$ u1sdtool --connect
<Bookman> keithclark@bookworm-acerdesktop:~/.cache/ubuntuone/log$ u1sdtool --status
<Bookman> State: READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ
<Bookman>     is_error: False
<Bookman>     is_connected: False
<Bookman>     description: ready to connect, network up, user yet to push "go", BOTHQ waiting
<Bookman>     is_online: False
<rye> Bookman, hm, it should actually open keyring prompt and/or browser window
<Bookman> nope
#ubuntuone 2010-02-12
<rye> Bookman, could you please paste the output of 'ps ux' to paste.ubuntu.com?
<Bookman> http://pastebin.ca/1794095
<rye> :(
<rye> could you please post ps uxw ?
<rye> the w is for wide format - since the most interesting bits got trimmed
<Bookman> http://pastebin.ca/1794097
<rye> hm, is there anything in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log ?
<Bookman> No such file
<Bookman> oops
<rye> ah
<Bookman> Wow, I'm getting tired here....
<rye> i keep forgetting that this is beta version. Ok, is it possible to transfer syncdaemon.log to the local machine and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com?
<Bookman> I don't understand....why did you not just copy what your competitor was doing?  It works wonderful!
<Bookman> Just me.
<Bookman> You are re-inventing the wheel here
<rye> This script checks whether your account is authorised: http://paste.ubuntu.com/374306/
<Bookman> Ok, I'm confused now.
<Bookman> Are you saying i'm not authorized?
<Bookman> IT shows I'm connected?
<rye> Bookman, are you talking about the competitor as the filesync service that creates a D*****x folder in home ?
<Bookman> You got it.
<Bookman> Works perfectly.
<Bookman> Easy Peasy
<rye> Bookman, erm, could you please save the contents of http://paste.ubuntu.com/374306/plain/ to some test.py, run python test.py on the remote machine in the same session and see whether it has some token?
<Bookman> I'm trying not to mention it!
<rye> Bookman, yep, but it does not let one to sync any folder, the rollout of support of which is actually being worked on at the moment on the servers :)
<Bookman> That would be awesome.  If it worked.
<Bookman> syncing one folder does work.
<Bookman> Baby steps
<Bookman> Let's get one thing right first.  Which is not.
<Bookman> No way I'm special case.
<Bookman> Simple computers
<rye> Bookman, i was actually appointed to make sure that the client will stop being the black box and that it will work w/o the magic dance we are actually performing now
<Bookman> Put all your efforts here first, then expand
<Bookman> rye, you have a big job ahead of you!
<Bookman> Ok, what to do next here....I have limited time. I'm hungry and unless you are buying....
<rye> Bookman, yep, i know, I have started using UbuntuOne in september and there are a lot of rough corners, which will be eliminated. Since there are finite amount of them, actually.
<rye> ok
<Bookman> I'm sure you will.
<rye> I want to check that your filesync service is actually authorized, since this is remote launch and there may be a tiny chance that something goes wrong with browser launch for OAuth.
<Bookman> Ok, step by step, what do I do.
<rye> Bookman, could you please copy the script from http://paste.ubuntu.com/374306/plain/ to some file on the remote machine, say, "token.py" ?
<rye> note that wget will not work, since the web site redirects to authorisation page that gets actually downloaded.
<Bookman> copied
<rye> Bookman, ok, now run python token.py
<Bookman> working...........
<rye> it may ask you about access to the keyring, you can click 'Allow Once' or similar, depending on your locale setting
<Bookman> keithclark@bookworm-acerdesktop:~$ python ubuntuonesolve
<Bookman> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Bookman>   File "ubuntuonesolve", line 10, in <module>
<Bookman>     'oauth-consumer-key': 'ubuntuone'})
<Bookman> gnomekeyring.NoKeyringDaemonError
<rye> erm
<rye> Bookman, is it in the same session where u1sdtool was being called?
<Bookman> yup
<Bookman> Ok, obviously you guys have a long way to go to catch up to your competitor.  I will check back in the next release.
<rye> Bookman, this actually means that there is no gnome-keyring running... but according to processlist you posted it is actually running. Just tried the ssh forwarding from my vm - it looks ok...
<rye> yep, it autostarts gnome keyring if it is not present
<Bookman> Still does not make it work for me and my wife is getting angry
<rye> Bookman, ok, I guess it will require being at the local terminal to troubleshoot gnome-keyring issue (which may actually be the reason why ubuntuone can't login)...
<Bookman> Well, you guys have your work cut out for you.  In the meantime, and until the next release, I shall use the competitor.  It just works.
<Bookman> Strange....a Windows based competitor works better with Linux....
<Bookman> Sorry for the dig
<rye> Bookman, no, it is actually an expected reaction, it should be easier to set up, understand and it should not require so much work to debug
<rye> Bookman, i understand what you mean
<Bookman> Carry on and have fun.  I'll try again next release......maybe.  It is hard to break a habit!
<rye> at least I've got info on one more vector to try, the keyring problem. It should deal with this problems and notify them so that it is clear which part is failing
<rye> Bookman, thanks and I i wish you all the best with competiting product
<Bookman> If this were my business, I would apply all my resources 24/7 to solve this issue.  I am a potential customer that is going to have to move to a competing product.
<rye> Bookman, feel free to msg me on what you feel should be done better.
<Bookman> Your choice of course......open source and free.  I'd pay for something that works of course!
<Bookman> I told you what to do.
<rye> Bookman, unfortunately, I am not able to reproduce the issue locally and still, I have to admit that setting up this remotely via ssh is not a supported operation.
<Bookman> Ok, gotta run. Thanks for your dedication.  Much appreciated!
<rye> it is not like Transmission which has its own web service so that it won't be necessary to run in over X, though...
<Bookman> No problem!  Money is where things work....carry on and have fun!
<rye> Bookman, ok, thanks for the talk and I hope we will be able to make UbuntuOne really shine.
<Bookman> You will.
<rye> for the record: sad but true. The software is complex but it should handle the failure of various components. In this case it is not clear whether gnome-keyring prevented ubuntuone-login from starting the syncdaemon or whether there was some other problem.
<duanedesign> hello rye
<rye> 'It does not work' is what we are going to fight against. Currently it works, mostly, but some special conditions (e.g. Wicd instead of NetworkManager, btw, Wicd presents dbus service as well, afaik) creates negative experience.
<rye> duanedesign, hi
<rye> i am about to go offline, just making a speech for future generations :)
<duanedesign> quick question
<duanedesign> i know it is early/late there
<rye> Negative experience is what actually being posted online, in the media, etc. SInce usually when the thing does work nobody will run through online services and post 'It works!'.
<rye> duanedesign, yep, ready to answer :)
<duanedesign> rye: did the changes that were released in 1.0.3 on the 5th make it to the Lucid branch
<duanedesign> rye: had a bug report for an issue that a fix was released for and is documented in the 1.0.3 changelog.
<duanedesign> The OP is running Lucid
<duanedesign> was wondering what would be the best way to get him that fix?
<rye> hm
<duanedesign> i dont want you to worry about it now if the answer is not immediately at your fingertips, it can wait till tommorrow :) According to my FoxClocks add-on its 3:00am there
<rye> duanedesign, yup, 02:54, hm, I guess we will need to poke dobey, since I can't find the branch for 1.1.0 versions.
<duanedesign> no problem at all
<duanedesign> see you tommorrow. Look forward to reading the scroll back, hope to pick up some debugging tips ;)
<duanedesign> rye: ^^
<rye> duanedesign, heh, this story had a sad ending :)
<duanedesign> heh
<rye> ok, I guess i am no longer able to think so i will go offline. Have a nice gettimeofday() :), see you tomorrow :)
<rye> duanedesign, ^
<duanedesign> ;)
<duanedesign> sounds good rye
<dereks> hey, is it possible to have a commandline only install of ubuntuone?
<DerekT> Hello.  Could someone please advise if Ubuntu One has 'efficient' syncing, i.e. if I loose internet connection part-way through syncing, once I reconnect to the internet that the sync doesnt start from scratch please?
<DerekT>  Hello.  Could someone please advise if Ubuntu One has 'efficient' syncing, i.e. if I loose internet connection part-way through syncing, once I reconnect to the internet that the sync doesnt start from scratch please?
<rye> DerekT, what you are describing is 'delta' support. Unfortunately this is not yet implemented in Ubuntu One, however this is a planned feature.
<DerekT> Ok, thanks.  Do you know any ETA on that at all?  The reason I ask, is I keep trying to sync a 4gb file, but even with a pretty fast broadband connection and leaving my laptop on for over 24 hours, it never seems to get there...
<rye> DerekT, hm... i've searched the bug report db and blueprints and it appears that this is planned feature but w/o any supporting document. This is strange.
<rye> I am filing a bug because this is a really useful thing to have, especially on 50Gb plan, since otherwise the user will need to split the file locally to upload it in a finite amount of time.
<rye> grrr
<rye> hm
<rye> DerekT, you are trying to sync 1 file and it has never been uploaded to the service, right?
<rye> i believe this is not really delta support that is missing. Is it being uploaded now?
<rye> DerekT, ^
<rye> DerekT, hm, actually it is resumable upload and it looks that the code is already present on the server... hmmm... let me check whether resumable-uploads is actually usable on the client
<DerekT> Thank you all for your help.  I do think it would be a really useful feature.  I'm aware I can tar.gz files and split them too, but just thought about asking.  Many thanks again.
<DerekT> I've actually just removed the file in question from the Ubuntu One folder, and let it sync my smaller files first.  Then I'll copy it back and leave my laptop running for as long as possible to see if it uploads.  Thank you again.
<rye> DerekT, I am now testing how network disconnect disrupts file transfer and whether it is going to be resumed.
<rye> DerekT, could you please advice what type of file is that 4Gb object?
<DerekT> The file is a compressed tar.gz file which is then encrypted using gpg -c so the final extension is .tar.gz.gpg
<rye> DerekT, ok, I have marked the bug as the task for cilent-side support. There is a bug report and even some code for server-side, I will make sure that developers are aware of this issue.
<DerekT> Rye - Many thanks for your help on this, I appreciate it.  Bye.
<rye> DerekT, thanks for your report!
<duanedesign> good day /2
<rye> duanedesign, hi!
<duanedesign> hello rye
<duanedesign> I am hoping to get some stuff accomplished today. Felt like I didnt get much done yesterday
<rye> wooo hooo
<rye> tomboy notes in XML :)
<rye> erm, when servers are updated
<rye> cool, it is snowing horizontally here :-)
<duanedesign> oh boy
<rye> hm, why can't we use dbus-session on shell logins? It is a matter of storing DBUS session address somewhere and new logins shoudl only initialise environment vart...
<urbanape> kenvandine, ping
<rye> READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ. why does it happen? Can syncdaemon ignore connection request sent by applet and switch to that state?
<nessita> rye: hey
<nessita> rye: that state means the user hasn't click on "connect"
<rye> nessita, yep, but is it possible that the user clicked on 'connect' but syncdaemon ignored that and after LR finished it switched to this mode and happily sits waiting for yet another signal?
<nessita> rye: I never heard of that before but I won't say is "impossible"
<nessita> :-)
<rye> nessita, thanks, I need to carefully craft the condition and then force syncdaemon to reproduce the issue :)
<nessita> rye: thank you
<urbanape> is it just me or is the max mouse acceleration under lucid slower than under karmic?
<verterok> rye, nessita: it might be sitting there if the user don't have a token and the oauth dance was triggered by the connect request
<dobey> rye: dbus + shell logins can be quite problematic
<dobey> urbanape: i don't know about you, but i haven't seen any people with nanometer precision of hand movements, even in movies... so whatever the fastest setting is, it's probably still too fast :)
<Voytech> hat do You think becouse I do not know exactly.. If I am using couchDB api, can I somehow talk to desktopcouch using for example http, by directly talking to couchdb server wrapped by desktopcouch ?  I do not want to use desktopcouch api written in python, I want to communicate with couchdb and to synchronize it in ubuntu (desktopcouch)
<rye> Voytech, I believe that in this case you will neeed to 1) get port number for desktopcouch via dbus call and 2) get required credentials to access couchdb http service. After this you will just need to stick to the conventions deskribed on desktopcouch pages on freedesktop and you will be able to perform the tasks you've mentioned.
<dobey> desktopcouch ensures the correct record format, and makes it easier to connect to the correct couchdb server, because it's on a random port
<kenvandine> urbanape, pong
<dobey> you can use couchdb-glib in C or Vala to talk to desktopcouch if you want. it's how the evolution backend works
<urbanape> kenvandine, did you get a chance to look at my bindwood package branch?
<urbanape> dobey, well, it still seems sluggish on this 30" monitor. Maybe it's VMware.
<kenvandine> urbanape, oh... no i missed that
<kenvandine> urbanape, where is it?
<Voytech> So couchdb-glib allows to talk to desktopcouch directly not by talking to couchdb ?
<Voytech> and it is in C ?
<rodrigo_> Voytech, it talks to desktopcouch using couchdb REST interface
<urbanape> kenvandine, lp:~urbanape/firefox-extensions/bindwood.ubuntu-lucid
 * kenvandine looks
<rodrigo_> Voytech, it provides an easy way to get credentials, ensure record format, etc
<rodrigo_> Voytech, and yes, it's in C
<Voytech> rodrigo_, so I will use it surely :)
<rodrigo_> Voytech, use the 0.5.0/0.6.0 version (git trunk), the API has changed a lot since the version in karmic
<Voytech> rodrigo_, thank You for reply it was very helpfull
<kenvandine> urbanape, should versioin in install.rdf really be 1.0-ppa?
<urbanape> d'oh
<urbanape> no. just a sec
<kenvandine> :)
 * kenvandine thinks that should be some macro replaced when you build it :)
<urbanape> yes, yes it should.
<urbanape> updated and pushed
<kenvandine> urbanape, ok, it looks good to me
<kenvandine> now to figure out who can/should upload it :)
<kjoller> Hi all
<kjoller> I have stored some data in my local desktop CouchDB
<kjoller> Am I right to understand that this is now synced to UbuntuOne?
<thisfred> kjoller: unless you manually excluded the database, yes
<kjoller> How can I check this? Is it possible to access (possibly read-only) my CouchDB on UbuntuOne?
<thisfred> kjoller: you can check by signing up with a different machine, (or the same machine again) and see whether it gets the data
<thisfred> aquarius: is there an easy way to do this ^
<rye> kjoller, you can also look at the replication log to make sure replication is started
<urbanape> kenvandine, yeah, that's a good question.
<thisfred> something like the command line tool we have?
<kenvandine> urbanape, i'll get someone to sponsor it :)
<urbanape> I guess I could go and check with asac. Looks like the last guy who helped out was benjamin drung.
<urbanape> thanks, man
<kjoller> I'll just try syncing to another user.
<kjoller> Good idea, btw
<kjoller> rye: replication log?
<thisfred> or CardinalFang: is there a simple way to query the u1 databases?
<rye> kjoller, make sure you do not post the contents of it - it contains your private tokens - ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log
<thisfred> as in, do we include a command line tool to do so?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, no.  what means 'query"?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: well we have this tool in the server code that we can use to test arbitrary http calls to couchdb, right? I wonder if we should put that in d-c
<thisfred> so people don't feel as though they're shoving their data into the void
<thisfred> I don't think there's anything particularly scary or secret about it
<thisfred> If it still works, I haven't used it in a while
<vds> desktop+ MEETING BEGINS you know how it works
<dobey> so desktopcouch doesn't sync data to u1 until it's paired with u1
<dobey> and i think, the only way to do that currently, is to set up the file sync stuff
<beuno> me
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I speak of utilities/web_api_tool.py
<vds> aquarius CardinalFang Chipaca dobey jblount teknico rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> me
<thisfred> vds: FWIW I think aquarius is having connectivity issues, at least he was yesterday
<dobey> me
<vds> thisfred: thx!
<teknico> me
<vds> me
<dobey> rodrigo_: please don't run tarmac until you fix your config :)
<CardinalFang> me
<rodrigo_> dobey, why, what is broken in my config?
<dobey> rodrigo_: well you don't have it running tests on ubuntuone-client
<rodrigo_> hmm
<dereks> hey guys, is there a purely commandline ubuntuone client?
<rodrigo_> test_command=./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr && make && make maintainer-clean
<rodrigo_> right
<dereks> i have a headless box...
<dobey> dereks: not really, no
<beuno> vds, do I start?  I'm new at this
<vds> beuno: please
<beuno> sorry
<beuno> DONE: Sent summary of work remaining for funambol
<beuno> TODO: Finish rodrigo's branch to remove autosave for notes on the web ui, create and target bugs for the remaining of funambol, catch a plane home
<beuno> BLOCKED: nein
<beuno> rodrigo_, go
<rodrigo_> • DONE: On-call review. Music download progress in music store widget. Store notes in Tomboy format. Finally landed nested-lists branch
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add jslint tests to check. Remove autosave code in notes web editor. U1 client interrogates library page to update download progress. Dbus method for sharing with multiple contacts.
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next: dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Fixed broken tests in ubuntuone-client
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Expenses, ChangeUp release, Pkg branch reorg, Me menu integration, Control panel tabs
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> teknico: go
<teknico> DONE: wrote most of the minimal phone setup web ui
<teknico> TODO: finishing and writing tests for the minimal phone setup web ui; showing the web desktop+ guys around our phone sync code
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: vds
<vds> DONE: sprinting! started and finished #519233 on its way to review
<vds> TODO: NO more sprinting! :) Take a look at the look at the list_of_devices branch
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: some work on get_port privitazion in d-c, with help from #dbus.  Sick kid.
<CardinalFang> TODO: finish get_port.  Release d-c 0.6.2.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: synergy is broken
<CardinalFang> end?
<urbanape> me
<vds> no end :)
<vds> urbanape: please
<rye> i crashed ppa via clicking on applet connect and disconnect
<CardinalFang> urbanape, whenever you're ready....
<urbanape> DONE: Got a lucid package for Bindwood updated and ready to push. Started in on funambol web ui by catching up.
<dereks> dobey: is this something thats in the works? it seems that none of the other product in the market do it...
<urbanape> TODO: Make some progress on it, make sure Bindwood 1.0 gets into lucid
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<dobey> dereks: there is a bug requesting it, but it's not particularly high up on our list of things we need to get done, but we're trying to architect some things so it's doable
<aquarius> thisfred, no, there is no easy way to check whether something's in u1couch without web_api_tool, which we need to make public after removing all teh other stuff
<aquarius> me
<aquarius> DONE: much running around sorting out branches, split out music store DB stuff from other stuff
<thisfred> aquarius: ok thx
<aquarius> TODO: land all the branches
<aquarius> BLOCKED: short of time before I have to go get my daughter
<dereks> dobey: thanks
<vagvaf> hello
<aquarius> dobey, you can pair desktopcouch to Ubuntu One without running the filesync stuff by running desktopcouch-pair, from the desktopcouch-tools package
<vagvaf> when i connect to ubuntu one it stays connected for a couple of minutes and then disconnects
<vagvaf> any idea why ?
<rye> vagvaf, could you please provide us with the version of the client you are using (apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client)
<vagvaf> 1.0.3
<vagvaf> hmmm after this restart it stays connected...weird
<rye> vagvaf, ok, could you please try to connect, wait for a minute or so and then look at the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<rye> vagvaf, it would be nice if you could post its contents to paste.ubuntu.com
<dobey> aquarius: 2010-02-12 10:28:05,871 [24191] root:INFO:  This machine hasn't authorized itself to Ubuntu One; replication to the cloud isn't possible until it has.  See 'ubuntuone-client-applet'.
<dobey> aquarius: that's what desktopcouch-pair prints out for me :)
<aquarius> dobey, ah, I see what you mean; your machine has to be connected to Ubuntu One, yes. dc-pair doesn't kick off the connection process. :)
<aquarius> dobey, and it's not currently possible to connect a machine without setting up filesync, is it? But it *could* be possible.
<dobey> aquarius: also that text probably needs to change, since ubuntuone-client-applet doesn't exist any more :)
<ezra-s> I have a simple question, I read somewhere that you can even sync your home folder in ubuntu one.. how do you make it syncronize anything other than your Ubuntu One folder?
<vagvaf> rye, there you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/374796/
<dobey> aquarius: it is now, given the applet is gone
<aquarius> ezra-s, that feature is coming as part of the Ubuntu 10.04 release (it's not quite possible yet)
<vagvaf> though the problem seems to be fixed
<dobey> aquarius: ubuntuone-login doesn't start the syncdaemon
<aquarius> dobey, ah, so that'll be how to do it, then :)
<dobey> ezra-s: you can't sync your home folder. doing so would be Very Very Bad (TM)
<Bookman> boy, I still cannot get Ubuntu One to work on this machine!
<ezra-s> aquarius, ahh, alright thank you, so you can't really sync anything other that is not copied into the ubuntu one folder right?
<ezra-s> dobey, not if its encrypted :P
<rye> vagvaf, hm, it looks fine but i have one thing to check - could you please try quitting syncdaemon - u1sdtool -q
<vagvaf> how do i do that ?
<rye> vagvaf, and then click applet to connect.
<kenvandine> urbanape, chrisccoulson is looking at bindwood
<dobey> ezra-s: even if it's encrypted. because presumably you'll want to unencrypt it and use it as your home directory on all your machines
<rye> vagvaf, just run it in the terminal window, u1sdtool -q
<aquarius> ezra-s, in the current release, yes, that's correct. (As dobey says, you won't be able to sync your entire home folder in 10.04, but you'll be able to sync any folders of your choice under that.)
<dobey> ezra-s: and syncing an encrypted filesystem itself is not going to be pretty
<ezra-s> dobey, it was really an example as to sync anything other than just that folder.. so no point for me really debating on it :P
<vagvaf> it says that it stopped but the icon cloud is like it is connected
<dobey> especialy if you use the key :)
<dobey> err
<dobey> lose the key
<ezra-s> aquarius, I just want to synchronize a couple of folders without to have to copy them constantly inside that folder but alright, thank you very much for your help
<aquarius> ezra-s, yep, that's exactly why we've built the ability to do that, it's just not released yet :-)
<vagvaf> rye, it says that it stopped but the icon cloud is like it is connected
<ezra-s> aquarius, well I apreciate your efforts and your work, keep it up! :)
<rye> vagvaf, hm, it became desync. ok, try quitting the applet
<ezra-s> dobey, lol, I lost my key last night, thats why im asking, i need to have a better way to make backups further on, hehehhee :)
<rye> vagvaf, and then start it again.
<vagvaf> rye, i did it
<rye> vagvaf, it looks like syncdaemon was not receiving any signals from the applet
<ezra-s> well, I didn't lose it, I screwed it up following a messed up guide
<urbanape> kenvandine, you are a gentleman and a scholar.
<vagvaf> aha! thanks! :)
<rye> vagvaf, is it doing something?
<vagvaf> well it's connected
<vagvaf> i haven't updated any files to know if it;s syncing or not
<kjoller> thisfred (or other): I have now set up U1 on a separate user to test if the desktopcouch is replicated. The files synced immediately, but the CouchDB only contains the users and management databases
<kjoller> Is there any way to force couchdb sync?
<thisfred> kjoller: I think it does replication every 10 minutes or so, so you may have to wait a bit
 * kjoller paces the room...
<rye> kjoller, i believe the replication process did not start
<kjoller> ok, i'll wait.
<rye> kjoller, could you please check - ps auxw | grep [d]esktopcouch-service ?
<kjoller> rye: there is one (1) running. For my regular user, not for the test user.
<rye> kjoller, desktopcouch is not started automatically on boot, it is started by some application that requests desktopcouch service
<rye> kjoller, http://paste.ubuntu.com/374800/
<kjoller> ah, that makes sense
<rye> kjoller, this script will query desktopcouch for the port. and it will in turn start replication, this can be done via dbus-send but this is not that spectacular
<kjoller> eh?
<kjoller> that looks lige a log of some kind?
<kjoller> (and my spelling is off)
<rye> kjoller, erm
<rye> right
<rye> kjoller, http://paste.ubuntu.com/374803/ :)
<kjoller> no matter, I got it to sync
<kjoller> and it worked, including the helloworld and testing databases :)
<kjoller> And it seems that gwibber now stores preferences and messages in couch
<duanedesign> nice, just saw [b]uenos dent about phone sync :)
<kjoller> Now one more question for the day: How do I mark a database not to be synced?
<ezra-s> will certain directories sync in ubuntu one If I place symbolink links to certain directories inside the ubuntu one directory?
<rye> kjoller, From: 	Stuart Langridge : You can exclude databases from being synced to Ubuntu One - it's a
<rye> little awkward at the moment but it's soon to become easier. In the
<rye> "management" database in desktopcouch, find the paired-server record for
<rye> Ubuntu One, and add a new key, "excluded-names", which is a list of
<rye> databases that you don't want synced to Ubuntu One (so, "['mydbname']" ).
<rye> ezra-s, following symlinks is not implemented, in fact with future client you will be able to  set what folders you want to be synced to ubuntuone
<ezra-s> what can I say, can't wait for next version! ;)
<ezra-s> rye, thank you
<rye> ezra-s, you are very welcome
<rye> ok
<ezra-s> ;)
<rye> me needs to have some foods
 * ezra-s invites rye to beer
<kjoller> rye: thx - and good eatin' :)
<excalibas> Hello, is there a limit of size for individual files? I have 2 files on my ubuntu one, one uploaded from the browser and other from nautilus, both show up online. I try to upload a large one (267MB) and it doesn't show.
<dobey> any per-file size limit is going to be in the 4GB+ range
<dobey> It's failing to upload via the web site, and copying into the Ubuntu One folder both?
<excalibas> thanks dobey just wanted to get that clear. I thought it was 2GB tho
<excalibas> I tried both ways
<excalibas> now iy says its updating again, Ill wait, my internet is very slow uploading, a progress bar would be really helpful
<dobey> what's your upload speed?
<excalibas> Right now system monitor says it is uploading @ +/- 130kiB/s
<dobey> u1sdtool --curent-transfers I think shows you more status about what the syncdaemon is doing
<dobey> but at that rate, 267M would take about 40 minutes to upload
<excalibas> but if it stops uploading (computer shutdown or whatever) it should continue after right?
<dobey> ideally, yes
<excalibas> the file was there for 3 days and it did't show online
<dobey> there might be a bug or two causing it to not work perhaps
<dobey> would need a bug report with logs so someone more familiar with that particular part of the code can help debug the problem
<excalibas> now i deleted and put it again and will wait to see if it goes, just wanted to make sure there was no single file limiit
<excalibas> I have reported a bug
<dobey> I think if there is a per-file size limit it is either 4 or 8 GB
<dobey> i'll upload something and see
<dobey> what was the failure you got in firefox uploading via the web page?
<dobey> hmm, i guess i might need to download an iso first to see if i can upload one
<excalibas> no failure, it just didn't show no file, it was loading for ever
<excalibas> you can upload fast? here in Portugal all people have very slow uploading
<dobey> yes, I have 15Mbps upload bandwidth
<excalibas> wuu, very nice
<dobey> I have a 500+ MB file, so lets see if it uploads :)
<excalibas> mine still says uploading which I guess is nice because on the other tries it said that my files were up to date
<dobey> yeah, I'm uploading at 3.0MB/s
<excalibas> buuu
<excalibas> ;)
<dobey> should be done in a few seconds :)
<excalibas> BTW is there a way to get like a link to a file once it is uploaded so I can share with everyone?
<dobey> not yet, but we're working on a way to do public file sharing
<rye> hm
<excalibas> that would be nice, but i can share my account with several emails and they could download/upload files right
<dobey> hrmm, looks like my file uploaded, just waiting for the web ui to get refreshed, which might take a few seconds given I just stuck a 500M file in there :)
<rye> dobey, do you experience some kind of web ui slowness?
<rye> i mean is one.ubuntu.com working fast for you?
<dobey> rye: yes it's very slow when you upload a large file
<rye> dobey, erm...
<rye> dobey, it is slow for me when you upload a large file? o_O
<excalibas> right now my web is extremely slow, but that is normal when uploading i gues
<rye> 504 Gateway Time-out
<rye> awesome
<dobey> nice
<dobey> i just got that too
<dobey> ok
<dobey> and my file is there
<dobey> blah, why is it downloading so slow
<rye> dobey, you have an unusual asymmetric connection - upload is greater than the download
<rye> though i have seen such behavior when ISP forgot to shape the traffic... Before BitTorrent appeared, though
<dobey> normally download isn't this slow
<dobey> my dl bw is 25Mbit
<dobey> well normally it is
<dobey> right now it's apparently not ;(
<rye> dobey, fttp/fttb ?
<dobey> huh?
<rye> dobey, or it is DSL?
<dobey> it's fiber
<rye> dobey, ah, I meant fiber to the premises/building
<dobey> ah
<excalibas> It shows online!!! very nice
<excalibas> Thanks ppl Good Luck
<Barros> somebody is having problem with the ubuntu-gnome client?
<Barros> cannot conect here
<Barros> just in Web
<Barros> in the first time it worked
<Barros> but now i cant get connect
#ubuntuone 2010-02-13
<lgc> Hi. Help?
<duanedesign> hello lgc
<lgc> duanedesign, I am new to UO, but it doesn't seem to work. The client just can't seem to connect.
<duanedesign> lgc: ok
<lgc> It's not OK ... :( !
<duanedesign> lgc: quit the applet r-click quit
<lgc> And then?
<duanedesign> open a Terminal (Applications > Accesories > Terminal)
<lgc> Got it.
<duanedesign> and run: u1sdtool -q
<lgc> daemon stopped.
<duanedesign> ok run:   ps uaxxc | grep ubu
<duanedesign> to make sure its all quit
<lgc> All clear.
<duanedesign> ok now start the client with Applications > Internet > Ubuntu One
<lgc> "Oops! This link appears to be broken."
<duanedesign> lgc: did that appear in the browser?
<duanedesign> or in a dialog box?
<lgc> Yes, after trying to add my computer.
<duanedesign> lgc: what version of the client do you have: apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<duanedesign> EX.  Installed: 1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic
<lgc>  1.0.2-0ubuntu2
<duanedesign> lgc: ok lets first update it to 1.0.3 they added a lot of fixes in that version
<duanedesign> System > Administration > Update Manager
<duanedesign> there should be an update waiting for ubuntuone-client
<lgc> I thought it was automatic...
<duanedesign> you can set how often it runs (update manager)
<duanedesign> bottom left there is a settings button if you want to change how often it checks for updates
<lgc> In fact, in the long list of updates there is UO (I'm not sure when the updating system changed, but I was more aware of it before. There was an icon always present, IIRC).
<duanedesign> lgc: yes it was different in Jaunty
<lgc> The updating is set to daily. However, I don't think it's doing it so. There are 167 packages to update! Can't be from yesterday...
<lgc> duanedesign, you still there?
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> sorry
<duanedesign> i was looking for a bug on the update manager
<duanedesign> mine is set to daily too. But i dont think that is the resulting behavior
<lgc> I apt-get installed it manually and managed to register the computer. However, a popup asked me for the keyring password. By using my password (I'm the admin) I didn't go nowhere. But I recalled the first admin password and voilá! I could get through but I think I ran into a gnome-keyring-whatever bug.
<duanedesign> So did not add your computer?
<duanedesign> or it just asked for a different password than you were expecting?
<lgc> It did, twice, with different codes (....). So I deleted both entries and UO refuses to work again!
<duanedesign> you can go through the proces of quitting everything again. Quit the client through the applet and run  u1sdtool -q
<duanedesign> then App > Int> Ubuntu One should work
<lgc> As regardsthe gnome-keyring thing, it in fact expects a different password. I was sick and tired of it not accepting my password when trying to go wireless. The thing is that SOMEHOW the very first admin password seems to be stored somewhere.
<lgc> "ubuntuone-syncdaemon still running."
<lgc> Had to kill it the old way...
<duanedesign> ok and : ps uaxxc | grep ubu
<duanedesign> will ensure that all is quit
<lgc> It seems to be connected now, but no indication that it's doing anything.
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --status
<duanedesign> try that^^
<duanedesign> also: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<duanedesign> will show if any current transfers are happening
<lgc> Doesn't have the "status" option. And no transfers are active.
<duanedesign> lgc: do you have a file  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<lgc> it's there, but empty.
<duanedesign> ok
<lgc> By the way, the icon disappeared from the panel.
<duanedesign> lgc: you might have it set to only appear during 'activity'
<duanedesign> lgc: you can go to App > Int > Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> and if the client is already running the preferences box comes up
<duanedesign> also untick limit bandwidth if it is checked
<lgc> I changed it to "always", but the icon doesn't rear its head.
<duanedesign> lgc: what did it say when you did:  u1sdtool --status
<lgc> u1sdtool: error: no such option: --status
<duanedesign> huh
<lgc> And the icon still refuses to show up.
<duanedesign> ps uaxxc | grep ubu
<lgc> (Or rear its "ugly" head.
<duanedesign> and see if the syncdaemon is running
<lgc> lgc      27596  0.4  1.4  88448 29480 ?        Sl   22:28   0:01 ubuntuone-clien
<lgc> lgc      27717  0.7  0.8  38840 18308 ?        Sl   22:28   0:02 ubuntuone-syncd
<duanedesign> lgc: is there anything in: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<duanedesign> if there is you can paste it on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lgc> It's brief:
<lgc> 2010-02-12 22:28:13,311:311.808109283 UbuntuOne.Client.Applet Error de salida: M
<lgc> ethod "quit" with signature "" on interface "com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.SyncDaemon
<lgc> " doesn't exist
<lgc> "salida"=it
<lgc> "salida"=output.
<duanedesign>  lgc run this to make sure everythin got updated.   sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client* python-ubuntuone-storage*
<lgc> Ready.
<lgc> Do I kill and restart anew?
<duanedesign> yes try again
<lgc> But:
<lgc>  u1sdtool --current-transfers
<lgc> Current uploads: 0
<lgc> Current downloads: 0
<duanedesign> try placing another small file in the Ubuntu One folder
<lgc> Nice. It worked this time.
<duanedesign> lgc: if you have stuff existing in the folder. You might need to back it up : cp ~Ubuntu\ One/ ~Ubuntu\ One.old/
<duanedesign> and then empty the original and copy back over the contents. If that makes sense
<lgc> I deleted some files from the folder and nothing seemed to happen. Is it supposed to update continuously?
<duanedesign> lgc: i just deleted some too. It looks like the server might be a little slow right now. I know they were rolling out an update that might slow things down for a day
<lgc> I was reading something along those lines as you pinged.
<lgc> How good does UO deal with symlinks?
<duanedesign> lgc: they will be adding the option to select folders other than Ubuntu One in Lucid
<duanedesign> if you want to sym link. Put the folder in Ubuntu one not the link
<lgc> Oh, I see. So I had it backwards.
<lgc> This amount to moving things around and not just creating the symlinks...
<lgc> Not that it's too much work in my case, but doesn't seem elegant, does it?
<duanedesign> lgc: no. There will be a lot of improvements in Lucid
<duanedesign> there are definetly a few rough corners. But Canonical has added some people to pretty up U1 and they have been working really hard and making some good progress.
<duanedesign> there is a Customer Support Engineer 'rye' he is really helpfull when it comes to Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> he is usially here from about...well 4 hours from now and usually satays in here for a good 10 - 12 hours a day
<duanedesign> s/satays/stays
<lgc> OK. The important thing is that it's working now.
<lgc> By the way, am I supposed to see the "updating" (or whatever) icon constantly (while updating, that is)? Because I can't see it anymore.
<duanedesign> lgc: i deleted some stuff. then looked at my syncdaemon log and the message has been sent so i think know it is up to the server
<duanedesign> if that answers your question :)
<lgc> Guess what? It only seems to work with small files. I copied a bunch of dirs to the U1 dir. But there are no transfers going on...
<lgc> And I can't delete on the page the small file that did copy (I'ts not on the U1 dir anymore).
<duanedesign> lgc: you cant delete the small file from the web page
<lgc> Why not?
<duanedesign> sorry, lol
<duanedesign> that was a question
<duanedesign> i am bad at punctuation
<duanedesign> lgc: try reloading the webpage
<lgc> Oh. There is this trash icon associated with the file, but there seems to be an error of some sort, since the background goes pink -or red-.
<lgc> duanedesign, it's gone! Moreover, some of the dirs I moved to U1 already appear on the page. But how come no transfers seem to be active?
<lgc> OK, let me take that back: Current uploads:
<lgc>   path: /home/lgc/Ubuntu One/C/example15.his
<lgc>     deflated size: 169205
<lgc>     bytes written: 169205
<lgc> Current downloads: 0
<lgc> duanedesign, what about my Evolution contacts and my sticky notes? Are they supposed to transfer all by themselves?
<duanedesign> lgc: yes. Those transfer i think every ten minutes
<lgc> Oh, nice.
<duanedesign> lgc: there is also this command
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-content
<duanedesign> i put a 3k file in my folder and its still waiting, lol
<lgc> u1sdtool: error: no such option: --waiting-content
<duanedesign> lgc: i am going to make a note about that error and ask about it tommorrow
<lgc> Newcomers have the right of way...:)!
<duanedesign> i have never seen that error
<duanedesign> ha ha, right
<lgc> duanedesign, are you a developer?
<duanedesign> lgc: no, just a volunteer
<lgc> I see.
<duanedesign> volunteer = a community member who is interested in the project
<lgc> Where do you get your options for u1sdtool?
<duanedesign> man u1sdtool
<lgc> duanedesign, my u1sdtool doesn't seem to have a couple of them, like "waiting content" and "status".
<duanedesign> lgc: maybe they are in the package: sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-tools
<lgc> It was already there.
<duanedesign> lgc: must be because i am running the Beta from the Beta/PPA
<lgc> It makes sense.
<lgc> By the way, from the webpage I just navigated to a file and then I clicked it so it downloaded to my desktop. But when I deleted it, it was also deleted from the page, apparently.
<lgc> (Actually no, it's back up there.)
<duanedesign> lgc: ok, good
<lgc> But I've waited longer than 10 minutes in order for my contacts to show up on the page, without luck.
<duanedesign> lgc: make sure this is installed: apt-cache policy evolution-couchdb
<duanedesign> EX:  Installed: 0.3.4-0ubuntu2
<duanedesign> if you have not set up the contacts to sync before there is a guide here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<duanedesign> lgc: geting late here. If you still have questions tomorrow ill be around
<duanedesign> have a good night
<lgc> duanedesign, I took a pause for dinner, sorry. I finally got the address book on U1. Thank you very much and best regards from Mexico.
<lgc> Good night.
<mesula> If I delete a file in my Ubuntu One folder, will it also be deleted on the server and on my other PC?
<duanedesign> mesula: yes
<duanedesign> hello rye.
<rye> duanedesign, hi
<rye> duanedesign, have you upgraded your system to Lucid ?
<duanedesign> No. I just have a VM
<rye> duanedesign, I did
<rye> and gnote broke
<rye> along with ufw :)
<duanedesign> heh, thats no good
<duanedesign> you like gnote? I have heard good things about it recently. I use Tomboy a lot so i am nervous to switch
<rye> duanedesign, no sync so far
<rye> duanedesign, i did a couchdb-to-.note files sync (w/o support for removed ones) but it is not compatible with current server ui code (it stores notes in HTML at the moment)
<rye> duanedesign, gnote is super fast
<rye> duanedesign, when it actually works, it seems that it is seriously damaged in lucid now, filing a bug report and will debug.
<rye> ok, debugging ufw, will be unavailable for some time (may disconnect spontaneously)
<duanedesign> heh
<duanedesign> are you familiar with the 'share_id' in U1
<rye> duanedesign, not yet
 * rye reboots!
<duanedesign> DDC/3
#ubuntuone 2010-02-14
<Emry> I have a quick question. :P If I create a folder inside of my Ubuntu One folder, and then create a symlink iin my home directory pointing to that folder, will dbus properly detect changes to that folder accessed through the symlink?
<Emry> n/m I just answered my own question.  :-)
<Emry> I think I just updated my work flow in a pretty major way. O.o  :-)  So far a happy customer.
<facundobatista> Emry, the UbuntuOne client does not follow symlinks
<Emry> facundobatista, I think you got what I was saying backwards. :)
<Emry> Or I didn't word it right. ^^;;
<Emry> Either is possible. :)
<facundobatista> Emry, oh, I see
<Emry> What I did was moved my www directory into the Ubuntu One folder, then put a symlinkg at ~/www to ~/Ubuntu\ One/www   :-)
<facundobatista> Emry, note that soon you'll have the capability of setting *any* folder under your home to be synchronised by Ubuntu One
<Emry> facundobatista, I know!! I am excited.  I just listened to the FLOSS interview today.  :P
<facundobatista> Emry, which interview?
<Emry> FLOSS Weekly rather.
 * Emry runs to get the info.
<Emry> FLOSS Weekly #99: Interview between Jono Bacon and Stewart Langrige.  (I may have spelled it wrong).
<Emry> A guy from the Ubuntu One team. ^_^
<Emry> It was the December 11'th eppisode.
<facundobatista> Emry, ah, ok
<Emry> :-) I get behind easily because I follow about four or five podcasts somewhat loyaly...
<Emry> And that causes me to stay at least a few eppisodes behind on all of them. hehehe
<Emry> I know that symlinks out don't work yet, but symlinks in are ok! :)
<Emry> Hmmmm.  Are there known bugs with the web based notes feature?
<beuno> Emry, there are
<beuno> and I'm going to fix them soon  :)
<beuno> sorry about that
<Emry> Hehehehe.
<Emry> Cool
<Chris64> hi all
<Chris64> is ubuntu one able to sync data over syncml?
<aboSamoor> I am using lucid and I can not connect to ubuntuOne !
<beuno> Chris64, it will soon
<Chris64> beuno: that would be great :D and all data will be stored on the couch, right?
<beuno> Chris64, yes sir
<dobey> twitter is weird
<Chris64> Thank you! Good Night, sir :)
#ubuntuone 2011-02-07
<JamesTait> Hello, $NAME! Happy $DAY_OF_WEEK!
<ralsina> good morninf!
<duanedesign> morning all
<ralsina> morning!
<ralsina> Nessita, want a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/download-ro-share-content/+merge/48666
<ralsina> ?
<nessita> hello duanedesign, ralsina
<nessita> ralsina: yes please!
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<ralsina> I think I will ask Dobey to take the nautilus bug. Ihave enough with the bug queue triage for the day
<nessita> ralsina: ok
<ralsina> And probably for the week but someone's gotta do it :-)
<ralsina> nessita:  Silly question very early: The server side of contacts sync is not ours, right?
<nessita> ralsina: what server side? 'our' contacts sync is evolution and uses desktopcouch
<ralsina> I meant whatever is on /contacts on the web servers
<ralsina> Just checking the OOPSes
<nessita> ralsina: oh! nopes, that is beuno's
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> I think, now I'm doubting
<ralsina> nessita: of course the one piece that is ours (notes) looks more broken every day :-(
<nessita> ralsina: I'm worried about bug #709378 (that is ours)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709378 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Tomboy fails to sync after editing note via web: "String was not recognized as a valid DateTime." (affects: 9) (dups: 1) (heat: 58)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709378
<ralsina> ugh
<ralsina> That sounds like the web side is storing something wrong, since Tomboy has not changed
<nessita> ralsina: right, and tomboy server side is ours, like I mentioned in the email from the week before last week
<ralsina> nessita: ugh. Since the client has not changed and the server has not changed, how can we have a new bug? Damn quantum mechanics!
<ralsina> But yes, I knew about the notes oopses being ours. I was just wondering if I had to feel guilty about the contact ones, too ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: code looks good on that branch, I will approve if/when tests pass (could be 30 minutes)
<nessita> ralsina: awesome!
<amitk> anybody else seeing constantly crashing syncdaemon on natty? http://paste.ubuntu.com/563836/
<duanedesign> hello amitk
<amitk> duanedesign: hi
<nessita> rodrigo_: ping
<rodrigo_> nessita, pong
<nessita> rodrigo_: hey there! would you have some minutes to help me with http://launchpadlibrarian.net/63627125/tomboy_debug.log ?
<nessita> rodrigo_: is puzzling me why that log shows the plugin accessing https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/notes/api/1.0/user/. Why edge?
<rodrigo_> nessita, hmm, was there any changes in the way u1 returns dates to tomboy?
<rodrigo_> nessita, I guess the user entered the url himself?
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on download-ro-share-content
<nessita> rodrigo_: there have been no changes, as far as we know. We have no people working on tomboy due to lack of resources
<rodrigo_> :(
<rodrigo_> then the server is returning bad date, not sure why though
<nessita> rodrigo_: in which line do you see that?
<rodrigo_> [ERROR 19:29:57.915] Synchronization failed with the following exception: String was not recognized as a valid DateTime.
<nessita> rodrigo_: do we know what invalid string was sent?
<rodrigo_> no, nothing on the log unfortunately
<ralsina> it could be just a corrupted note, without the date or something
<ralsina> Can we know what note was being edited?
<nessita> rodrigo_: not at the moment, I can ask the reporter
<nessita> bug #713757
<ralsina> nessita: please ask
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 713757 in ubuntuone-servers "tomboy fails to sync notes : Synchronization failed with the following exception: String was not recognized as a valid DateTime. (affects: 1) (heat: 315)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713757
<rodrigo_> no, neither, but the user can open https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/notes/api/1.0/op/?include_notes=true on a server and see what it returns
<rodrigo_> he has to log in to u1 web first
<nessita> ack
<nessita> rodrigo_: about the .edge. in the url, the user had to put that manually?
<rodrigo_> yes
<rodrigo_> if he uses the u1 plugin in tomboy, the url is setup automatically, not using edge at all
<rodrigo_> so he probably used the Tomboy Online plugin and entered that manually
<nessita> rodrigo_: what is tomboy online plugin? :-) the notes/ url in our web ui?
<rodrigo_> no, the Tomboy online stuff in Tomboy preferences
<rodrigo_> go to Preferences/Synchornization
<nessita> ralsina: can I assign this to you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bug/709332
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709332 in couchdb (Ubuntu) "CouchDB sould be upgraded to 1.0.2 (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,Triaged]
<ralsina> nessita: AFAIK, that is uploaded and awaiting sponsor
<nessita> ralsina: to maverick?!?!
<ralsina> oh, no, to natty
<ralsina> nessita: I'll take it
<ralsina> Anyway, I seriously doubt we can get couchdb 1.0.2 into maverick
<nessita> I do too, but the statement is really convincing :-)
<ralsina> nessita: well... we can always propose. Backports is a better chance.
<ralsina> nessita dobey mandel thisfred standup in 9'
<thisfred> akc
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: ServerError: (500, ('json_encode', '{bad_term,<0.1382.0>}')) (with ~cm2)
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, liar!
<mandel> ralsina: ok
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: :'(
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, Okay, well I'm sure that's patched correctly.  Do you mind making sure that backtrace is the same, before I go to upstream?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, Better, just paste it again.
<CardinalFang> Redacting, still.
 * Chipaca waits for the redacting to finish
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, er, waiting?  I mean your credential secrets in your log file.
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> https://pastebin.canonical.com/42926/
<Chipaca> I don't think this flavor of output has it
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: but I can grab the logfile and munge that again, no problem
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, right, the couchdb log file.  desktopcouch doesn't receive the error, just "HTTP 500".
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<CardinalFang> thisfred, you awake?
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: ok
<thisfred> CardinalFang: aye
<nessita> me
<ralsina> ok, mandel, please
<mandel> DONE: Rested last week. Re-triagged ALL bugs of ubuntuone-windows. Updated my status with HR. Remerged windows sd code with trunk. Fixed merge issues.
<mandel> TODO: push windows changes for ralsina to test. Update IPC branch and push it.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but slowed down :P
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, did my canonicaladmin work, triaged a ton of bugs, several calls.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, sprint planning, triage another 8 tons of bugs someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> thisfred!
<thisfred> DONE: I forget, friday was kind of fragmented
<thisfred> TODO: API work, and now that all the infrastructure is in place, Bug #702055, Bug #702075, Bug #702128, Bug #702138, Bug #702144, Bug #702172, Bug #702176, Bug #702183
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702055 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a new UDF is available for subscription (affects: 1) (heat: 175)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702055
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702075 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the messaging menu when a new UDF is available for subscription (affects: 1) (heat: 166)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702075
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702128 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send aggregated notifications about completed operations (affects: 1) (heat: 166)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702128
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702138 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a new share offer comes in (affects: 1) (heat: 166)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702138
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702144 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the messaging menu when a new share offer comes in (affects: 1) (heat: 166)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702144
<thisfred> nessita: you!
<nessita> DONE: finished syncdaemon-side of share subscription feature, last branch proposed for bug #712528 is still awaiting a review. CoP call. Some reviews.
<nessita> TODO: start (and finish?) control panel side of share subscription (bug #714583).
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT:
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712528 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Subscribing to a RO share with me will not download the content (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712528
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714583 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Support share subscription in Folders tab (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714583
<nessita> CardinalFang or dobey?
<ralsina> CardinalFang is now on mobile
<ralsina> so dobey
<ralsina> Of course dobey is fashionably late as usual...
<nessita> add to my TODO: ping people in ISD about bug #709496
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709496 in canonical-identity-provider "Need a way to set the 'name' property for newly created accounts using REST API (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709496
<thisfred> CardinalFang: so the patch does not solve the issue? Or do we need the patch on server and client both?
 * CardinalFang *tries* to get on Mobile.
<ralsina> CardinalFang: we're hard to leave ;-)
<thisfred> We put horseheads in people's beds
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I patched couchdb 1.0.1, by adding a missino (?) (!) " ->" in the second function clause, and Chip-ca still has an error.
<mandel> and brake arms :)
<ralsina> Just when CardinalFang thought he was out... we pull him back in!
<CardinalFang> thisfred, so, the patch is wrong.  Either in failing to apply, or in waht it does.
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: or it solves one issue and there was more than one
<CardinalFang> thisfred, right.  I'm getting C's log now.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: failing to apply you should be able to see when building right?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, ye
<CardinalFang> tes
 * CardinalFang thrashes Bluetooth keyboard.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: cool, let me know when we have logs, I can stuff them in the bug tracker
<ralsina> I want to say something bout bug triaging: I will go over the whole New/Unassigned queue and move them along. I may bother everyone all week with questions.
<thisfred> ralsina: awesome. I am the bug botheree for desktopcouch
<ralsina> I managed to kill a cluster of ~40 pre-release lucid bugs that I moved to incomplete and I expect none will come back from there.
<nessita> ralsina: bring them all!
<ralsina> I haven't checked today, but friday it went from 260 to 220, hopefully this week will be enough.
<ralsina> However, I am afraid there may be a pile of bugs somewhere that are not even assigned to ubuntuone-client, so those will be harder to find.
<mandel> ralsina: most of the windows ones are in progess since we are changing from u1sync to sd, feel free to set them like that if you find any I missed
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<ralsina> thisfred: ack
<ralsina> so, eom?
<nessita> eom!
<CardinalFang> thisfred,  http://sandbox.chad.org/erlang-13.b.3-dfsg-debian/patches/r13-ssl-badinfo.patch   https://gist.github.com/603808
<CardinalFang> thisfred, line 51 of gist (AFAIK) lacks " -> "
<CardinalFang> thisfred, that doesn't install a great deal of confidence in that patch.
<CardinalFang> "instill."
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~john/couchdb_logs_20110207.tgz
<dobey> hola
<thisfred> CardinalFang: eh, I'm thick, but what doesn't?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, a patch that couldn't compile.
<dobey> λ DONE: bug 713130, fixed nightlies packaging,
<dobey> λ TODO: shotwell plug-in research, finish bug 673012, evaluate SRUs for maverick
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 713130 in ubuntuone-client "VAPI build fails on older versions of valac in 10.04 and 10.10 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713130
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673012 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Async monitoring of _changes (affects: 1) (heat: 39)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673012
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> oh and the CoP call
<nessita> ralsina: ah! I forgot to add a NOTE: I'll be leaving at 5pm ART today since I have a dentist appointment
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I'm still not sure how to deduce the fact that the patch won't compile from those two links?
<ralsina> nessita: no problem
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I'm telling you I had to change the patch to get it to compile.  sandbox version has "->" in third function clause now.
<thisfred> ah ok
<dobey> mandel: are you back to being able to work more actively yet?
<mandel> dobey: i'm back, just typing with the left hand, but back :)
 * nessita brbs
<dobey> ok
<mandel> dobey: let me know if you need reviews for the shotwell extension etc..
<dobey> mandel: i haven't written any code on that side yet. just the libsyncdaemon vapi (so it's easier to use from there), and reading the existing shotwell code to try and figure out what plug-ins look like
<mandel> dobey: makes sense, are you generating the vapi files from a gi file for libsyncdaemon?
<dobey> mandel: from the .gir we were already building, yes. though had to break api with the gir, since we were doing it a bit wrong, to make it work right on lucid/maverick :)
<mandel> dobey: cool, that sounds awesome, i'; glad you are the one taking care of that, im sure you will do it better than i could :)
<mandel> s/;/m
<mandel> stupid hand
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i've been doing a bit of spare-time vala stuff already. need to make vapis for our other C libs too; at least for couchdb-glib, so I can use it :)
<ralsina> dobey: it seems to me that ubuntuone-control-panel verion number in nightlies is off?
<ralsina> As in "it's lower in nightlies than on the PPA"
<dobey> i guess someone made a release
<ralsina> dobey: looks like it
 * amitk disables ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, I don't know if this is relevant, but "SSL WARNING: Ignoring CA cert ... Due to decoding error" is in your stdout file.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I don't know either
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: but yes, noticed that
<CardinalFang> It sounds spooky.  I'll send it along.
<rodrigo_> dobey, what are you using vala/couchdb-glib for?
<dobey> rodrigo_: rewriting encompass in vala. will want to use couchdb-glib for the desktopcouch bookmarks extension :)
<rodrigo_> dobey, ah, cool
<dobey> rodrigo_: btw, why did you use SyncDaemon as the name instead of Syncdaemon, for the libsd gir?
<rodrigo_> dobey, hmm, not sure why
<dobey> rodrigo_: do you know if anyone was actually using it?
<rodrigo_> dobey, rye, I think, for some scripts he was writing, iirc
<dobey> ah, hrmm
<dobey> rye: ^^ is that true? did i break your stuff? :)
<rye> dobey, erm, short answer - no, long answer - searching for the bug report
<dobey> ok
<rye> dobey, bug #620735
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 620735 in ubuntuone-client "connect method of SyncdaemonDaemon object conflicts with connect from GObject (affects: 2) (heat: 5)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/620735
<dobey> oh, hmm
<dobey> rye: ah, so that was already broken
<dobey> not something that happened in the last week :)
<rodrigo_> rye, about that bug, it should be easy to fix, just provide stuff to make the .connect method be called something different for the gir
<rye> rodrigo_, it could have been fixed using gtk-doc-like comments, but.. bug #631058
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 631058 in ubuntuone-client "libsyncdaemon source uses tabs and breaks gtk-doc and gobject-introspection (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631058
<rodrigo_> again, easy to fix if that's the real issue, so I can review patches :-)
<dobey> rodrigo_: making the .gir have different method names than the actual code makes things a bit odd :(
<rodrigo_> dobey, that's done in some other places, iirc
<dobey> rodrigo_: in libsyncdaemon or in other projects?
<rodrigo_> in other projects, can' t reember which though
<dobey> rodrigo_: the SyncDaemon thing was causing problems after i added the vapi, for older versions of gobject-introspection
<rodrigo_> because of the studlyCaps?
<dobey> because the older gir doesn't have the argument to specify proper class name
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> so it was trying to call sync_daemon_foo in the generated code
<dobey> instead of syncdaemon_foo
<rodrigo_> oh
<dobey> so i renamed it to Syncdaemon
<dobey> and everything is happy now
<dobey> well, aside from maybe the .connect() issue i guess
<rye> hm, is that a correct wording "File Sync is up to date"?
<rye> looks like we are checking the version of something called "File Sync", not the files. nessita ^ ?
<nessita> rye: that wording is cparrino's call
<nessita> rye: you can file a bug and I'll have him thinking about that :-)
<dobey> that wording is horrible
<dobey> "Files are synchronized" is simpler and more correct
<nessita> dobey: same answer, file a bug and talk it over with cparrino
<dobey> hrmm, i wonder if any of the current u1-client branches up for review need to land to make a release
<karni> good day everyone
<amitk> (repeating since there are more people on the channel now) anybody else seeing constantly crashing syncdaemon on natty? http://paste.ubuntu.com/563836/
<nessita> dobey: yes
<dobey> nessita: which?
<nessita> dobey: mine about ro-shares (being reviewed by facundobatista right now) and at least one from facundobatista
<nessita> dobey: and maybe one from verterok, I need to confirm. verterok, shall we wait your metadata fixer branch before releasing?
<dobey> one just landed from facundo
<dobey> but i see another one just popped up
<nessita> dobey: in any case, seek ralsina_lunch and lucio's approve to make a release
<dobey> alecu's branch probably needs to land, but he's on holiday today, and it crashes python
<nessita> dobey: why crashes python?
<dobey> amitk: hrmm, if you uninstall zeitgeist-core, does it behave better?
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, i don't know exctly. gdb says "?? ()" which isn't helpful :(
<dobey> nessita: but it causes u1trial to crash during make test
<dobey> nessita: maybe something that works on 2.6, but changed in 2.7?
<nessita> dobey: I see :-(. Anyways, please get roberto's and lucio's  +1 to make a release, they should be fully aware of pending tasks. I personally think we need alecu's  branch landed, otherwise we'll flood with notifications to users
<dobey> yeah i wish alecu was here
<nessita> dobey: he will be here tomorrow, so you can drop him an email
<dobey> right but was hoping to release today :)
<amitk> dobey: so far so good; atleast it isn't acting like a memory-sucking blackhole that was forcing me to kill it all the time
<verterok> nessita: Im running some errands, not going to propose/land a fix until a few hours from now
<dobey> amitk: ok, that's good then
<nessita> verterok: will it be landed for tomorrow our noon?
<amitk> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563927/ seeing this on the terminal where I launched syncdaemon from
<verterok> nessita: No idea, I don't have a working test case yet
<verterok> nessita: Probably for tomorrow
<nessita> verterok: ack
<dobey> amitk: can you file a bug please?
<ralsina> dobey: alecu's branch at least on our side before a release
<ralsina> dobey: so, I suppose not until late tomorrow at least
<dobey> :-/
<ralsina> dobey: BTW: there is somethign really wrong with that branch. attempted merges are failing with GtkWarning failing because it has no DISPLAY
<dobey> no, it's failing because python is segfaulting
<ralsina> I am watching the comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/smarter-notifications/+merge/48569
<dobey> yes
<dobey> look at the last line of the comment
<ralsina> Ok then
<ralsina> Yes, I saw that
<ralsina> I just find the previous line weird
<dobey> stdout and stderr are output as separate blocks, not merged like they would be if run on terminal
<dobey> so it's a bit confusing to read sometimes
<dobey> ralsina: the Gtk-WARNING are ok and expected
<nessita> dobey: maybe your computer is running out of mem?
<dobey> nessita: no
<ralsina> dobey: ok then, I'll take your word for it
<nessita> dobey: is it failing on any other natty box?
<dobey> nessita: i fixed the mem usage issue in those tests, it is python crashing and i can see it happen reliably
<dobey> not always at the same point, but it does happen
<nessita> dobey: is it failing on any other natty box?
<dobey> i don't know
<nessita> hum
<dobey> my laptop doesn't have enough ram to run the tests on
<dobey> so i only have 1 to try on
<nessita> dobey: can you please try removing all you .pyc files in the one that runs tarmac?
<dobey> nessita: remove them from where? all the other branches have been landing fine. it's only alecu's with the problem
<dobey> i can try his again
<nessita> dobey: remove from the dir where you branch for tarmac and from /usr/share/pyshared
<dobey> there are no pyc in pyshared, and the tarmac test rule does make clean, and tarmac itself removes any files not handled by bzr when it finishes each branch
<dobey> and i watched it happen in a separate checkout
<ralsina> I am about to start a mumble with platform/desktop people. If anyone has a question for them, I'll rely
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: poing!
<mandel> ralsina:  do you mind running the tets on windows for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix_runner/+merge/46275
<ralsina> I don't mind
<ralsina> I can't for the next hour or so (if I do much with my notebook mumble sucks)
<mandel> there is a bash that will run them, lots of them will fail, the basic tes is that they run :)
<mandel> ralsina: no worries, take your time
<ralsina> mandel: I'll ping you when I'm done
<mandel> ok
<nessita> ralsina: maybe you can talk about backporting couch 1.0.2 to maverick? (not sure how that issues are handled)
<dobey> to maverick?
<dobey> didn't we decide we're not going to put it in narwhal?
<ralsina> dobey: it's already waiting for a sponsor in narwhal, IIRC
<ralsina> dobey: but there are supposed to be Very Important Fixes in 1.0.2 so someone has asked for it on maverick
<dobey> oh
<ralsina> I don't see how it could be done, but there's still backports.
<dobey> if Very Important means "security" then it shouldn't be hard to get it into an SRU, unless the changes are insane. but it's not a huge major version change like with lucid
<ralsina> sadly, not security just "make replication work"
<dobey> well the problem with lucid was going from 0.10 to 1.0, which is a huge change, and backward incompatible
<dobey> i thought replication was working on maverick?
<dobey> or it doesn't work in nightlies?
<ralsina> I will check the changelog to see if there's any security fix we can use
<ralsina> dobey: it works, but it breaks in some cases that are fixed in 1.0.2
<dobey> ah
<dobey> hrmm, alecu's branch seems to be going ok so far
<dobey> huh, it passed
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> weird
<dobey> i guess maybe it was hitting the bad spot in my bad ram, which i had put back in to test changing timing settings in the bios, since the rma support person asked me to check that. worked ok for a while then stuff went crashy. but other branches didn't hit it. very odd
<mandel> ralsina:  also running this will also help https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/implement_windows_os_helper/+merge/46630
<mandel> ralsina: sory but you are one of the few with windows :P
<ralsina> mandel: don't worry, that's why I am the boss ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: and an expert
<ralsina> oh, yes. Totally a windows expert
<ralsina> yay, if someone starts using unity trunk, he can test notifications API :-D
<nessita> ok, lunchtime!
<dobey> yeah time for lunch
<ralsina> mandel ping
<mandel> ralsina: pong
<ralsina> mandel: my windows are ready :-)
<mandel> ralsina: ok, did you get teh fix_runner branch?
<ralsina> Ok, bzr is failing :-(
<ralsina> I get the ssh key error. I had fixed that!
<ralsina> argh, pageant lost my key
<mandel> ralsina: if you rebooted you need to restart pagent and load the key again
<ralsina> on every reboot???
<mandel> yes
<ralsina> oh, nice.
<mandel> well, unless you find away, i have not bodered, i use a vm :)
<ralsina> Ok, fixed it
<ralsina> I will fetch the branch now
<ralsina> mandel: almost there...
<ralsina> mandel: got the branch, it merged successfully with trunk
<mandel> ralsina: then, use the run tests batch and see teh tests failing
<mandel> that is all :)
<ralsina> run-tests tells me python 2.6 and 2.7 are not in the registry
<ralsina> 2.7 is in the pathm though
<mandel> ralsina: oh my, are you in 64?
<ralsina> mandel: yup
<mandel> ralsina: and did not install the 64 pythin, right?
<mandel> python
<ralsina> mandel: I think I did!
<ralsina> Nope, the 32
<ralsina> I will install the 64 now then
<mandel> ralsina: hmm you can use 32 if you want, just edit the registry
<ralsina> that would be better ;-)
<mandel> lokk at the batch to see which key
<mandel> i wanna chew of my left arm….
<ralsina> mandel: don't! Chew the right one! It's dead anyway! ;-)
<mandel> ralsina:  i so clos to get rid of the cast by myself....
<ralsina> mandel, I have nothing at all like the keys in the script
<ralsina> Oh, found it!
<ralsina> So, I should repeat what I have on Wow6432node , outside of it?
<ralsina> Doesn't it make more sense to add another set of key paths to the script?
<mandel> ralsina: well, in theory you should use the correct version ;)
<mandel> ralsina: but i could, it would be another goto :(
<ralsina> mandel: well, theory sure is a nice thing ;-)
<ralsina> I think I will just install the right python
<ralsina> Shouldn't be more than 5 minutes
<mandel> ralsina: that would be better since it would be nice to tests thongs on 64, and i use 32 :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok, let's do the right thing then
<ralsina> The "Windows installer" link in python.org goes directly to the 32-bit one. That's why I have "the wrong python"
<mandel> ralsina: we shall tell python about it then
<ralsina> mandel: well... I don't know how windows people handle these things. Maybe they don't mind about 32/64 bit things.
<mandel> ralsina: they should, i mean, if they do not, what would be the point of  having 2?
<ralsina> of course this means I will have nothing installed for this new python, but what the heck, it had to be done eventually.
<mandel> ralsina: hum.. there will be issues with sme of the libs that are installed usinb msi
<ralsina> mandel: then I will reinstall them :-(
<ralsina> Or you add that extra GOTO, you know ;-)
<ralsina> And I will do  all the rest tomorroe
<mandel> ralsina: i'll add the goto… but just because you are the boss ;)
<ralsina> mandel: it's good to be the boss (sometimes ;-)
<nessita> new notifications from alecu ROCK!
<ralsina> nessita: the branch merged?
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> oh, cool, I need to update :-)
<ralsina> nessita: expect the whole unity notification things by this weekend, too
<nessita> ralsina: anyways, please talk to lucio for his +1 before approving a release. I know that facundobatista is landing branches "como loca"
<nessita> YEY
<ralsina> nessita: of course
<nessita> thanks! :-)
<CardinalFang> Ugh, X is wonky.  Reboot and lunch.  BRB.
<dobey> ok, now alecu's branch landed
<ralsina> dobey: any guesses what the problem was?
<dobey> ralsina: somehow, it was the only branch hitting the bad ram
<ralsina> dobey: must have been a bit heavier than others
<ralsina> dobey: or just bad luck
<ralsina> At least that makes the weird segfaults less weird.
<dobey> probably bad luck
<kenvandine> mattgriffin, where should i file music store bugs now? since the rb plugin isn't the default place to buy in natty
<kenvandine> maybe libubuntuone
<dobey> kenvandine: depends on the bug. if it's a banshee integration issue, probably file against banshee. if it's an issue with the site itself, file against ubuntuone-servers. if libu1 crashes or something, file against libu1. :)
<kenvandine> more about a way to get stuck in the store without a way to navigate out
<kenvandine> so the site
<kenvandine> it appears there are now video tracks in 7d, so if you click on one you get a page that only has a reload button
<dobey> ubuntuone-servers then i think is probably the best place
<kenvandine> no back or home or anything
<kenvandine> will do
<dobey> man, where do the yorba guys hang out
<dobey> do they not use irc?
<mattgriffin> kenvandine: i've been filing banshee issue bugs at https://launchpad.net/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<mattgriffin> kenvandine: there are random videos for sale in the u1ms. 7d cannot remove them so we're stuck with them until we move to an API solution where we have complete control over the UI. no timeline on that.
<kenvandine> mattgriffin, i filed it under ubuntuone-servers
<kenvandine> dobey, look for yorba-jim
<kenvandine> he isn't online right now
<kenvandine> but he frequently is
<kenvandine> mattgriffin, if your interested: bug 714760
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714760 in ubuntuone-servers "music store: selecting a video track doesn't let you navigate out (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714760
<kenvandine> not sure how many videos there are in the store
<kenvandine> but i was a little annoyed when i lost the hand full of songs i had in my basket because i had to quit and restart
<dobey> kenvandine: but where does he hang out? #yorba and #shotwell were totally dead, save chanserv coming in to set some channel modes
<kenvandine> dobey, i think he sometimes goes into ubuntu-desktop
<kenvandine> dobey, but often he isn't in any channel
<kenvandine> i just have him on my notify list
<kenvandine> and i pounce on him when he comes online if i need him
<dobey> oh, ok
<dobey> shotwell's NIH is making my brain hurt :(
<mattgriffin> kenvandine: thanks
 * nessita -> dentist appointment
<ralsina> Ok,gotta EOD. Have a nice evening!
<dobey> cheers ralsina
<karni> beuno: many of the components are stubs (such as local or server rescan), but it gives a picture where we're heading http://paste.ubuntu.com/564114/
<beuno> karni, nice!
<beuno> starting to look like a full-fledged client!
<karni> beuno: you know - I too was worried when there's little changes visible, so I've put that together yesterday and I'm happy to share just that snippet of logs.
<karni> beuno: exactly, that's what we're aiming for :)
<karni> beuno: plus, I have the last exam the day after tomorrow, so I'll be going full time for U1F very soon.
<beuno> karni, awesome, we could have a call later in the week and sync up
<karni> beuno: sure, whatever you need!
<beuno> now
<beuno> afk!
<dobey> later all
<karni> bye dobey
#ubuntuone 2011-02-08
<JamesTait> Bonjour, mes amis.
<duanedesign> morning friends
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<ralsina> good morning everyone!
<duanedesign> hello rye
<duanedesign> had a note here to ask you about a bug....
<duanedesign> didnt write the bug number down though :)
 * duanedesign goes looking
<alecu> hello all!
<nessita> hi alecu, how are you?
<alecu> fine! a bit sleepy :-)
<ralsina> hola alecu
<nessita> alecu: how was your time off! which remind me...
<ralsina> alecu: good news, the unity team says the notification APIs are in trunk now and should do useful stuff this week.
<karni> join ubuntuone-mobile
<karni> ops
<alecu> ralsina: that's great news
<alecu> nessita: reminds you of what?
<nessita> alecu: I've just asked ralsina if I can take a holiday next Monday since I'm attending to Cosquín Rock and I plan to get wild :-p
<nlsthzn> So... Ubuntu One client for Kubuntu on the horizon yet?
<ralsina> nlsthzn: not  before natty. A Qt client for a little after natty, if I can pull it off.
<ralsina> And then that can be used as a basis for a "real" KDE client
<nlsthzn> ralsina: cool... good luck with it... I am sure there a number of users waiting (im)pariently :)
<alecu> nessita: rock on!
<karni> ralsina: sounds promissing. KDE guys will be happy (still, I'm running Gnome)
 * ralsina still has a ralsina@kde.org email address
<ralsina> karni, nlsthzn: since the windows client will be Qt-based, a part of the work will be done by Canonical. The rest I'll have to do on nights and weekends.
<nlsthzn> Would have been annoying as hell if Windows had gotten there client before Kubuntu :p
<karni> nlsthzn: it's already there o_O
<karni> nlsthzn: the Windows client, that is
 * karni is pretty sure
<nlsthzn> oO oh noes... So MS got the love before KDE users!!!
<ralsina> nlsthzn: the gtk client works on KDE too
<alecu> nlsthzn: don't despair. The client runs on all linux desktops. It's just the UI
<karni> ralsina: I'm sure you'd get some support from the devs on the KDE client
<karni> or, KDE integration, so to speak.
<ralsina> nlsthzn: that's one way to see the cup as half-full or half-full OF OMFG! :-)
<nlsthzn> hmmm... don't want to "contaminate" KDE with GTK :p ... guess CLI could work as well
<ralsina> nlsthzn: don't be a purist, pragmatists have way more fun ;-)
<ralsina> nlsthzn: besides, usually u1 has no visible parts!
<nlsthzn> ralsina: true (now that I think about it...) but dont' I need dolphin integration or something?
<nessita> nlsthzn: what browser do you use?
<karni> ralsina: before you start to look for the missing "Publish/Sync this folder" in the context menu ;D
<ralsina> nlsthzn: a u1 context menu for dolphin could be done using the CLI tool
<ralsina> nlsthzn: emblems.... much harder
<nessita> ralsina: the CLI tools is blocking...
<nlsthzn> nessita: I am using FF
<karni> I think having full CLI support would be freaking awesome.
<ralsina> nessita: oh, right. Ok, then after the public API is done
<karni> Questions about headless installs would end, terminal-fans would publish files from CLI/scripts, etc
<nessita> nlsthzn: FF (used to?) depend on serveral GTK libs...
<ralsina> nlsthzn: such as.... GTK itself ;-)
<nessita> nlsthzn: I was a KDE-only person as well. But I was in love with firefox and with pidgin, so I ended up having both toolkit installed
<nlsthzn> Guess that means I do have it installed... makes sense why FF isn't installed by default :p
<nlsthzn> so to install ubuntu one is a simple apt-get away?
<nessita> nlsthzn: it should, honestly I haven't test it myself
<nessita> nlsthzn: what system are you running?
<nessita> what kubuntu version, I mean
<nlsthzn> Kubtunu 10.10 (KDE 4.6)
<nessita> nlsthzn: you can try and let us know if we have some packaging/dependency bug :-)
<nlsthzn> k... I am going to try ubuntuone-client and see what happens :p
<yofel> hm, is the natty client functional in any way? tought I would try it on kubuntu, but it only gives me some credentials error in the syncdaemon log
<nlsthzn> wow... that is a whole host of additional packages needed
<ralsina> yofel: it should be functional
<ralsina> yofel: what errors are you getting exactly?
<nlsthzn> ok, I installed ubuntuone-client (and several other packages)... what now? Not sure how to interact with it now?!
<ralsina> alecu nessita thisfred dobey: standup in 7'
<thisfred> ¡ sí!
<nessita> yessir
<ralsina> mandel is at the doctor waiting for an X-ray so he won't be joiing us
<ralsina> It feels like late-december again, we are so few :-(
<mandel> ralsina: i;m here :)
<mandel> i just got back
<ralsina> mandel: oh, cool :-)
<ralsina> mandel: how's the hand?
<yofel> ralsina: sry, got a kernel panic - here http://paste.kde.org/4324/
<mandel> ralsina: in the xray it looks as bad as it was more than a week ago, kets see if the doctor says something good on thrusday
<ralsina> yofel: version of ubuntuone-client?
<ralsina> mandel: :-(
<yofel> 1.5.3-0ubuntu3
<mandel> ralsina: anyways, it could be worse :P
<ralsina> mandel: if they say it's not improving, that's the priority, windows port be damned
<ralsina> yofel: looks like you are not running gnome-keyring (yes, currently it's required)
<ralsina> yofel: there was a bug lately about it not being started automatically, but it's not in that version
<ralsina> the FIX is not in that version that is :-)
<mandel> ralsina: lets wait 'til thrusday. ill keep everyone updated
<yofel> hm, I have " 3591 ?        00:00:00 gconfd-2" running, do I need something else?
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<alecu> me
<nessita> mr
<nessita> me
<thisfred> me
<nessita> miss
<ralsina> me
<mandel> me
<ralsina> yofel: in 10',we have a standup to attend :-)
<alecu> DONE: took two days off
<alecu> TODO: catch up with API work
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: nessita
<nessita>      31 DONE: started with bug #714583. Pinged people in ISD about bug #709496. Reviews.
<nessita>      32 TODO: more for #714583. Follow up conversatrions with people in ISD about #709496.
<nessita>      33 BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita>      34 NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714583 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support share subscription in Folders tab (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714583
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709496 in canonical-identity-provider "Need a way to set the 'name' property for newly created accounts using REST API (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709496
<alecu> (sorry, new irc client)
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, desktop integration call, canonicaladmin
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, sprint planning, triage another 8 tons of bugs
<ralsina> someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> mandel!
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred, sorry
<mandel> DONE: Doctors appointment for a new xray.
<mandel> TODO: allow to run windows sd tests on 64 with a 32 version of python. Update child branches. Fix buf in file system branch.
<mandel> BLOCKED: No
<mandel> HATE: THe spanish version of the NHS
<ralsina> oops
<nessita> thisfred: ahora!
<mandel> uh, this got messy….
<thisfred> DONE: started on Bug #702055
<thisfred> TODO: API work, and now that all the infrastructure is in place, Bug #702075, Bug #702128, Bug #702138, Bug #702144, Bug #702172, Bug #702176, Bug #702183
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702055 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a new UDF is available for subscription (affects: 1) (heat: 141)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702055
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702075 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the messaging menu when a new UDF is available for subscription (affects: 1) (heat: 166)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702075
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702128 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send aggregated notifications about completed operations (affects: 1) (heat: 166)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702128
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702138 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a new share offer comes in (affects: 1) (heat: 166)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702138
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702144 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the messaging menu when a new share offer comes in (affects: 1) (heat: 166)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702144
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702172 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 166)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702172
<thisfred> nessita: !
<ralsina> hahaha
<ralsina> I think that's everyone until dobey wakes up
<thisfred> eh, mandel
<thisfred> eh
<thisfred> ok :)
<ralsina> So, comments?
<nessita> ralsina: any news on our sprint?
<ralsina> nessita: we are asking for official approval today before we can proceed further
<thisfred> oh: +TODO: catch up with alecu and ask him some questions
<thisfred> alecu: see #u1-internal :)
<alecu> looking
<nessita> ralsina: ack, thanks!
<ralsina> I have team leads call today, so I'd appreciate if privately everyone posted a quick report on their tasks?
<ralsina> eom?
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> λ DONE: shotwell plug-in research, start moving python code to use pth mathic
<dobey> λ TODO: shotwell plug-in research, finish bug 673012, evaluate SRUs for maverick
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673012 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Async monitoring of _changes (affects: 1) (heat: 43)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673012
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> ralsina: eom!
<ralsina> dobey: pth mathic?
<ralsina> yofel: try running gnome-keyring and try again
<yofel> aah, "The program 'gnome-keyring' is currently not installed."
<alecu> yofel: gnome-keyring-daemon ?
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: aha! missing dependency, I say
<dobey> ralsina: sorry, every time i see pth it makes me think of a lisp. magic. basically, installing our python packages such that we don't have to worry about conflicting __init__.py and such
<nessita> ralsina: in maverick, ussoc depends in gnome-keyring...
<ralsina> dobey: ok, just curious :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yofel is on natty, I think?
<yofel> I am, and gnome-keyring-daemon is part of gnome-keyring
<yofel> ok, *now* I get the sso client
<nessita> ralsina: on natty, we don't depend on gnome-keyring but on any freedesktop keyring implementation
<dobey> depending != starting
<ralsina> nessita: ok, then I have no idea about the error
<yofel> an the sso client in natty doesn't the depend on gnome-keyring here
<yofel> see: http://paste.kde.org/4325
<nessita> yofel: it does not depend on the keyring, but on a keyring dbus service that implements freedesktop keyring spec
<nessita> as far as I know kwallet implemented that? or was supposed to?
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<yofel> could be a bug in kwallet then maybe, I'll search around later
<mandel> ralsina: the fix_runner branch now should run the tests if you have python 32 in a 64 machine :)
<nessita> yofel: if kde provides a services implementing http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/secret-storage-spec, ussoc should work
<ralsina> mandel: oh, joy :-)
<mandel> ralsina: you can test it whenever you have time
<ralsina> mandel: after team leads, I suppose
<nessita> yofel: we access the org.freedesktop.secrets DBUS service and use the API detailed in the link I pasted
<mandel> ralsina: when ever you can, i'll move to other branches no worries
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<alecu> nessita, yofel: that spec was made by both the developers of Gnome Keyring and Kwallet. http://code.confuego.org/secrets-xdg-specs/
<alecu> yofel: so perhaps we need to tweak something to make it work with kwallet, because we haven't tested it yet, but it should mostly work.
<ralsina> ksecretserviced is not released yet
<ralsina> Or it was released in 4.6 that is not in Kubuuntu yet
<yofel> no, kubuntu has 4.6, I think they postponed ksecretserviced
<ralsina> So MAYBE we have some part of kde with a wrong provides?
<ralsina> yofel: it would be cool to find who is satisfying u1-client's dependencies but my apt-fu is weak
<thisfred> alecu: hey, don't know if you saw, but I will take care of the interesting_events queue
<nessita> alecu: ah, I forgot to mention. AWESOME work with the notifications!
<alecu> nessita: thanks :-) they look a lot better now.
<alecu> thisfred: saw it, cool.
<nessita> dobey: so, did lucio got back to you about making a release?
<dobey> no
<nessita> verterok: I approved your branch from yesterday, if you could seek a second approval, we can ensure we release this fix soon
<dobey> well i mailed the shotwell list; hopefully will get a few useful replies
<ralsina> dobey: cool
<snap-l> Files service appears to be generating 503 errors
<mandel> dobey: ping
<dobey> mandel: hi
<snap-l> http://ubuntuone.com/p/bVa/ <- Example URL
<mandel> dobey: helllo :), can you give me a very quick review on this; https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix_missing_man_info/+merge/48933
<mandel> i forgot to update the man last time
<nessita> snap-l: let me ask to server maintainer's
<dobey> mandel: typo, but otherwise fine :)
<snap-l> nessita: thank you!
<mandel> dobey: hehe nice comment, i'll fix that
<dobey> :)
<nessita> snap-l: we're in the middle of servers updates, it shouldn't take long
<thisfred> brbreboot
<mandel> dobey: it has been sorted out
<snap-l> nessita: Ah, thanks. Might want to update the status? :)
<nessita> snap-l: that is what I'm trying to find out. Seems like that for weekly updates we don't update the status page... but I'm trying to convince we should do it
<snap-l> nessita: as a customer, I would appreciate at least some notice that public stuff may not work. :)
<ralsina> snap-l: we have support for service status notifications, but it's not done yet
<ralsina> oops, PLANNED support
<nessita> ralsina: right, but maybe we should coordinate with joshuahoover/rye to update the status page, manually
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> snap-l: status page will be updated soon
<snap-l> Cool, thank you!
<nessita> you're welcome!
<nessita> snap-l: all services should be working normally now
<snap-l> nessita: Thank you! Working fine now!
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> ok, lunch time
<ralsina> alecu nessita thisfred: Stuart will be coordinating your API work directly, since he's the one that knows the big picture
<alecu> ralsina: cool
<thisfred> ohnoes!
<thisfred> I mean Awesome!
<thisfred> the keys are like right next to eachother ;)
<ralsina> you are not on loan or anything, but he will decide what part of the API work go first and that kind of stuff
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> The futures are now!
<thisfred> I for one welcome our aquarian overlords
<teknico> thisfred, that flaxseed sure tastes good ;-)
<thisfred> as usual, you've lost me :)
<thisfred> But I like flaxseed
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
<ralsina> dobey, about bug #650671
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 650671 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "UbuntuOne "out of space" dialog is broken (affects: 14) (dups: 3) (heat: 81)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650671
<ralsina> What action is missing to finally get that into Maverick?
<ralsina> mandel: ping
<ralsina> mandel: ping, and when I call your phone I get a german girl telling me my call is unauthorized :-)
<dobey> ralsina: well i guess we need to fix bug #712674 so we won't have to do another sru for a while
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712674 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "Nautilus offers publishing files within shares while it's not allowed on the server (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712674
<dobey> ralsina: then we can do an sru for maverick
<ralsina> dobey: oh, that one
<ralsina> dobey: we'll take a look at it tomorrow, promise
<ralsina> I'm having a bit of a chaotic day today ;-)
<dobey> ok
<thisfred> nessita: alecu: what's the best way to open the control panel to the shares/udfs tab from ubuntuone-client?
<nessita> thisfred: ubuntuone-control-panel --swicth_to=volumes
<thisfred> nessita: that's both udfs and shares right?
<nessita> or --switch_to=folders, can't remember
<nessita> thisfred: yes
<nessita> actually,  --switch-to=volumes
<thisfred> nessita: hmm, so do I use subprocess or something?
<thisfred> I'll figure it out
<nessita> thisfred: yes, subprocess.Popen
<thisfred> ok
<thisfred> I hope the messaging menu likes that ;)
<dobey> anyone want to give a second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix_missing_man_info/+merge/48933 real quick?
<thisfred> dobey: on it
<thisfred> dobey: done
<dobey> thanks
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: pong
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: you should have gotten a mumble invitation from ivanka for thursday
<ralsina_lunch> It's a bit late today and I am leaving for lunch anyway
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: sorry, irc chrashed  i did not notice, i was in the vm
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: what for?
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: it's to discuss what we are going to do with the Windows UI
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: ok, but i though it would the same as linux
<mandel> isn't it?
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: welllllllll no. Not exactly.
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: since we are doing it from scratch we may be useful as guinea pigs for the next cycle
<ralsina_lunch> But nothing radically different, probably just looks
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: oh well, that sounds good
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: does the windows port support UDFs?
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: we will support everythig supported by sd
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: but there are issues we have to talk in term of user interaction, like file locking
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: precisely what I was going at. We need to think the whole user experience with that on Windows.
<ralsina_lunch> Anyway, I am really out to lunch now, we'll talk it later/tomorrow
<mandel> ralsina_lunch: one last thing, ca we do it later, i have to go to the doctor
<ralsina_lunch> mandel: talk to ivanka, I am happy with anything you agree
<ralsina_lunch> except if it overlaps team weekly call
<mandel> ivanka: ping
<nessita> verterok, ralsina_lunch: can I have a quick review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/get-sharesdir/+merge/48954 ?
<ivanka> mandel: hi
<ivanka> mandel: shall we mumble?
<thisfred> nessita: on my maverick I only seem to have ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk. Is that aliased on natty?
<nessita> thisfred: nopes, sorry, that is the one
<thisfred> nessita: ah ok, so then this needs to be in platform, that works
<ivanka> mandel: all I really need in advance of Thursday is to make sure I have seen all your latest work. I don't mind if it is screen grabs or the actual app
<ivanka> mandel: I will have a windows machine tomorrow morning that I can use
<ivanka> mandel: I have a train to catch - I will speak to you Thursday if not tomorrow!
<nessita> thisfred: would you be available for a review?
<thisfred> nessita: if you're in a hurry, yes, if not I'd rather finish this branch. But if you weren't in a hurry you probably wouldn't have asked
<thisfred> tldr: yes
<nessita> thisfred: the hurry is not that big, I have another branch about to depend on this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/share-subs/+merge/48955 but you can do it after you finish your branch
<thisfred> nessita: I'll do it now so I won't forget
<thisfred> nessita: all the folders are greyed out, on your branch. Is that because I'm on maverick?
<alecu> thisfred, ping. there are two bits missing, that I'll add in my next branch if you didn't work on those yet: backend support for updating the progressbar and for connection/disconnection from the server (to update the progressbar pulse)
<thisfred> alecu: I have not started on any  of that yet no. Messaging is almost done though :)
<nessita> thisfred: nopes, there must be an error. Are you running syncdaemon from nightlies?
<thisfred> nessita: yep
<thisfred> I updated today
<nessita> thisfred: what's the output of u1sdtool --list-shares in  a terminal?
<alecu> thisfred, cool :-)
<thisfred> nessita:  https://pastebin.canonical.com/42991/
<thisfred> nessita: it does say File Sync in progress
<nessita> thisfred: you don't have the latest client... what does aptitude show ubuntuone-client says, regarding version installed?\
<thisfred> nessita:  https://pastebin.canonical.com/42992/
 * dobey wonders why people use aptitude
<thisfred> dobey: well they won't be on natty :)
<nessita> thisfred: can you u1sdtool -q && u1sdtool -c? you updated but you have an old client running
<nessita> thisfred: https://pastebin.canonical.com/42993/ (see how shares have a 'subscribed' attribute that yours don t have)
<thisfred> nessita: that's weird, I just updated and restarted
<nessita> thisfred: I use aptitude on natty
<nessita> it rocks
<thisfred> nessita: oh I thought it was removed
<thisfred> It was when I upgraded
<nessita> is not installed bu default
<thisfred> nessita: no change when I do u1sdtool --list-shares
<nessita> thisfred: can you please sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntuone-client ?
<nessita> thisfred: there is something odd with your system... share subscription landed on 840~
<thisfred> nessita: I don't have aptitude
<nessita> well, whatever equivalent version for apt
<thisfred> nessita: I apt-get removed and reinstalled, did the quit and restart thing, and still no change
<thisfred> nessita: guess I'll abstain?
<nessita> thisfred: no, can you please run syncdemon from trunk?
<nessita> thisfred: in U1 trunk:
<nessita> PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<thisfred> nessita: ok
<thisfred> nessita: still no 'subscribed' property in list shares....
<nessita> thisfred: what do you have on trunk/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/volume_manager.py line 142?
<nessita> you should have
<nessita>     142     subscribed = True  # old shares should be automatically subscribed
<thisfred> nessita: yep, that's there
<nessita> can you please kill current SD, and then:
<nessita> find -name '*.pyc' | xargs rm
<nessita> and start it again from trunk?
<nessita> thisfred: I'm freaking out :-)
<nessita> thisfred: also, when runing u1sdtool, you're pointing pythonpath to trunk, right?
<nessita> meaning:
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/u1/client/trunk$ PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/u1sdtool --list-shares
<thisfred> ah no
<thisfred> let's try that again
<thisfred> nessita: that worked
<nessita> ah! fiuuuu
<thisfred> let's see if the control-panel is also working now
<nessita> thisfred: ok, if you leave the trunk syncdaemon running, u1cp should work
<thisfred> nessita: it does. WHEW :)
<nessita> yeah
<nessita> :-)
<thisfred> nessita: although unsubscribing does not :(
<nessita> thisfred: meaning what exactly?
<thisfred> nessita: when I click a checkbox, the panel greys out, then comes back with the checkbox still checked
<nessita> thisfred: what does --list-shares says? and do you have any ERROR on the terminal you're running the backend?
<thisfred> 2011-02-08 13:55:15,725 - ubuntuone.controlpanel.gtk.gui - ERROR - on_volume_settings_change_error: args (<VolumesPanel object at 0x23a5dc0 (GtkVBox at 0x25a0ba0)>, dbus.String(u'e57470bc-96fe-4973-85a6-bbe58e960937'), dbus.Dictionary({dbus.String(u'error_type'): dbus.String(u'VolumesError'), dbus.String(u'error_msg'): dbus.String(u'(dbus.String(u\'e57470bc-96fe-4973-85a6-bbe58e960937\'), AttributeError("\'SyncDaemonTool\' obje
<thisfred> ct has no attribute \'unsubscribe_share\'",))')}, signature=dbus.Signature('ss'))), kwargs {}.
<thisfred> Is that because something else is not up to date?
<nessita> thisfred: yeah... we need to add the path to the SD trunk when running the control panel backend :-(
<nessita> thisfred: is so weird that your system SD does not have this
<thisfred> nessita: perhaps the 64bit one was not built for nightlies?
<nessita> maybe... dobey?
<dobey> no it was
<thisfred> let me see if anything is in /usr/local
<nessita> thisfred: what do you have on /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/volume_manager.py:142
<dobey> latest trunk revision is 846
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, the subscribed = True is not there
<nessita> thisfred: well... not sure what else to say
<thisfred> me either, I have nightlies enabled
<thisfred> and have dist-upgraded
<thisfred> even reinstalled ubuntuone-client
<nessita> thisfred: you can abstain, I don't want to steal more time from you
<nessita> thanks anyways!
<thisfred> nessita: ok. ALso: a keybinding to close the control panel would be most welcome :)
<nessita> thisfred: such as? atl+f4 works
<thisfred> nessita: nope
<thisfred> not for me at least
<nessita> thisfred: you mentioned this before, but it does work, I just confirmed it
<nessita> thisfred: maybe it does not work on unity?
<thisfred> nessita: possibly because your window manager catches it. The window itself does not
<nessita> thisfred: what window manager are you running that is different than mine? I added no special settings on mine
<thisfred> well I have, I'm running xmonads ;)
<thisfred> so I admit not many people are going to have this problem
<thisfred> but I think it's still the right thing to do
<nessita> thisfred: and wil other windows close with alt+f4
<thisfred> though I'm not a gnome expert so maybe not
<thisfred> nessita: yep, some do
<thisfred> nessita: some want CTRL-Q or CTRL-W
<thisfred> the control panel listens to none. It would also be ok if it had a menu to close it
<thisfred> but it does not either
<thisfred> anyway LOOOOOOOOOOW priority
<ralsina> thisfred: then it's whatever xmonad uses to close windows ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina: I don't think it has anything, it's up to the app. xmonads does not show the window decorations, for one thing
<ralsina> mod-shift-c by default
<thisfred> ooh
<thisfred> thanks!
<ralsina> google knows everything, you know
<thisfred> ralsina: true that
<thisfred> ralsina: still I wonder why for almost every other app does one of the usual key combos work
<thisfred> anyway, this works for me
<ralsina> thisfred: because they have menus and add the standard items with standard shortcuts?
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<thisfred> I will now garbage collect all other keybindings from my memory
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah probably
<mandel> ralsina: did you have the time to run the windows tests?
<ralsina> why xmonads can't use Alt+f4 like everyone else, is probably a side effect of programming haskell.
<ralsina> mandel: about to start!
<ralsina> mandel: have 5' to wait for it?
<mandel> ralsina: and have you talked with the msi guy?
<ralsina> mandel: not yet. I will very early tomorrow
<thisfred> ralsina: I have *many* apps on linux that don't respond to alt-f4. it seems about 50-50 between CTRL-Q and ALT-F4
<mandel> ralsina: i can wait, no problem
 * ralsina has had an insane day
<ralsina> thisfred: alt++f4 is a WM thing
<dobey> alt+f4 is a windows thing
<thisfred> ah right. But even in metacity that doesn't always work, IIRC
<dobey> lots of WMs implement it, for compatibility's sake
<dobey> thisfred: it always works, unless you changed the binding, or the app is totally hosed and refusing to die
<dobey> zombie uprising and all
<ralsina> mandel: link to the branch? I misplaced it
<mandel> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/fix_runner/+merge/46275
<ralsina> mandel: ok, branching and merging
<mandel> ok
<ralsina> damn bzr is slow on windoes
<ralsina> mandel: one of these days we need to really think where our lives went wrong, and we ended being the windows guys
<karni> verterok: hi! please don't bother with profilng authentication code of u1-java-sp client, I switched the order (from conn->auth->set_caps) to conn->set_caps->auth and it's set_caps that generates the GC now.
<karni> verterok: all in all, looks like it's handshake related or something. I'll look into it, so don't waste your time for now, if you planned on haveing a look at that.
<karni> verterok: :)
<mandel> ralsina: i tried to fix it braking my arm, did not work
<mandel> ralsina: could we worse, we could like it
<ralsina> mandel: I'll try eating random mushrooms
<ralsina> ok, it's complaining I don't have u1trial
<ralsina> can't open file 'C:\Python27\\Scripts\u1trial'
<mandel> ralsina: oh well, that is good :)
<ralsina> Well, at least it knows where python is :-)
<mandel> ralsina: get lp:ubuntuone-dev-tools and setup.py install
<ralsina> mandel: ok, on it!
<mandel> ralsina: we do not have a ppa for window ;)
<ralsina> mandel: you slacker! ;-)
<ralsina> no coverage. Easy_installing...
<ralsina> executing the tests!
<thisfred> nessita: If I want to say "new udfs available" how would I formulate that in user speak? "New Cloud Folders Available" ?
<ralsina> no pylint
<ralsina> easy_installing
<thisfred> alecu: ah, none of the strings are i18n-ed yet right?
<mandel> ralsina: be happy we do not use any glib library… :)
<thisfred> in aggregator.py that is
<thisfred> I'll do that on a separate branch then
<ralsina> mandel: ImportError: No module named configglue.inischema
<mandel> ralsina: wtf, is that fro ubuntuone-dev-tools ?
<mandel> or something else from easy install?
<ralsina> mandel: u1lint, it seems
<ralsina> no module called simplejson
<nessita> thisfred: I would say something like 'Pictures folder is now available to sync in this device'?
<ralsina> that is a bug, it should try to import json and only if it fails, simplejson
<nessita> thisfred: anyways, cparrino is the string owner
<mandel> ralsina: which version oof python are u using, 2.6?
<nessita> thisfred: you can make a list and we should run that list by him
<ralsina> mandel: 2.7
<ralsina> json is included since 2.5 I think
<ralsina> no module named oauth, easy_installing...
<thisfred> nessita: no we only have 1 entry (with a count) in the messaging indicator, so it can't say which UDFs
<nessita> ah
<thisfred> nessita: anyway, I'll do Cloud Folder(s) for now, since that's in the control panel as well
<alecu> thisfred, no i18n yet, right.
<ralsina> mandel: no module named mocker ... easy_installing
<thisfred> alecu: ok, cool
<janimo_> is there a REST API planned for shotwell uploads this cycle, or photos are synced to U1 by other means?
<thisfred> alecu: that's an easy branch :0
<ralsina> dev-tools should really install all these things...
<nessita> thisfred: what about... 'New cloud folders'
<dobey> ralsina: install all what?
<mandel> ralsina: haha I though you had all those...
<ralsina> yay! tests!!!!!
<ralsina> dobey: mocker, oauth, others
<thisfred> nessita: yeah I'll see what fits
<ralsina> mandel: the simplejson one is really a bug
<dobey> ralsina: no it shouldn't
<dobey> devtools doesn't use oauth
<ralsina> dobey: well, can you do dev work without them?
<mandel> ralsina: is strange, i have not had that
<ralsina> I thought the goal of dev-tools was to provide us with an environment to do dev work in
<dobey> ralsina: it's dev-tools not dev-install-everything-i-need-to-do-work
<dobey> no
<ralsina> But anyway, mandel: +1 :-)
<mandel> ralsina: did the tests run?
<ralsina> Yes, failing in interesting ways
<alecu> ralsina, the package you are looking for is "ubuntuone-developer-dependencies"
<dobey> the goal of dev-tools is to consolidate all the duplicated test cases and stuff we use, and provide a test runner and lint wrapper to test and lint our code
<ralsina> alecu: on windows?
<dobey> alecu: not for client stuff
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<alecu> ralsina, oh, not on windows, sorry.
 * mandel evil laugh 
<dobey> alecu: or for client stuff. that is for server
<ralsina> dobey: u1lint requires pylint, and setup.py install doesn't install it
<thisfred> nessita: ooh. When I call ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk --switch-to=whatever *twice* it opens two panels...
<ralsina> dobey: u1lint requires configglue, and doesn't install it
<nessita> thisfred: well, yes
<thisfred> that's suboptimal
 * ralsina could be missing where those requirements came from though
<dobey> ralsina: linux kernel requires a compiler but "make" doesn't install gcc either
<thisfred> and makes the name "switch-to" really wrong :0
<dobey> u1lint doesn't require configglue
<mandel> ralsina: if you are in windows you can also  look at this, but you will need to read the code and use u1trial to run just the os_helper tests
<ralsina> dobey: "provide u1lint" != "provide a working u1lint"
<ralsina> dobey: ok, something required it, and something didn't install it ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: u1lint does not include pylint, so it does not install pylint.
<dobey> it requires it.
<dobey> it's like when you buy a game add-on "Requires Full Version of Doom"
<ralsina> dobey: usually, when you setup.py install a pythn package, it installs dependencies
<ralsina> dobey: if it doesn't, it's broken.
<dobey> ralsina: you and i have a very different idea of usually
<dobey> ralsina: because that is so not true.
<ralsina> dobey: oh, yeah? Show me two python packages that don't.
<mandel> ralsina: did you submit your review, i'd like to have it state that there was annother windows machine involved
<dobey> ralsina: oauth, mocker, ubuntuone-storage-protocol, ubuntuone-dev-tools, ubuntu_sso
<mandel> haha most of them have someone fro canonical involved :)
<dobey> ralsina: i think you're confusing setup.py, and pypi or whatever that other thing is that can install other things
<dobey> setup.py is not CPAN
<ralsina> dobey: setup.py done using setuptools, like most python developers have used the last oh, 5 years or so.
<dobey> i have never seen a setup.py install other things, in fact.
<dobey> setuptools doesn't have dependencies
<ralsina> distutils?
 * ralsina mixes them up often
<dobey> no
<dobey> distribute does i think, but the way they work is still rather bleh
<ralsina> setuptools and distribute do, section install_requires.
<ralsina> distutils doesn't.
<ralsina> mandel: fun, it seems the bat is unstoppable :-D
<mandel> ralsina: that is the test runner, are u using cygwin?
<ralsina> mandel: no
<mandel> ralsina: thentry ctrl+c and you  ight be lucky, best option, kill the process
<ralsina> mandel: no problem
<mandel> i call this xtream tdd :P
<ralsina> mandel: it just takes a while to stop :-)
<ralsina> mandel: basically I got a lot of None is not iterable. Is that what you get?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, it is due to the fact that the branch only allows to run the tests, all of them fail
<ralsina> hahaha ok, then mission accomplished ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: I have to go step by step, and even when you do that the diffs are huge
<ralsina> mandel: sure, it's progress, man!
<mandel> ralsina: if you are still on windows, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/implement_windows_os_helper/+merge/46630
<dobey> ralsina: you are not still at lunch!
<ralsina> mandel: sure, in 2'
<ralsina> dobey: thanks for reminding me, missed it on the cnonical server
<dobey> :)
<mandel> ralsina: ok, in this you can run a subset of the test rather than all of them
<ralsina> mandel: ok, bzr-ing it now
<mandel> ralsina: do you know how to run a subset of the tests ?
<ralsina> mandel: not yet, start typing ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: just call u1trial with the path that contains the test cases to run, is that simple
<ralsina> mandel ok
<ralsina> mandel: bzr is complaining, so I haven't started yet
<mandel> ralsina:  and make sure that you do it from the root of theproject, so that the path are set correctly
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina: about the merge?
<ralsina> mandel: it's giving a bullshit error about error removing pending lock: Directory not empty: "C:/Users/ROBERTO/Desktop/Cano
<ralsina> nical/implement_windows_os_helper/.bzr/repository/lock/lea3t7nhar.tmp": [Error 1
<ralsina> mandel: I deleted and started over, so in 1' we'll see
<dobey> brb, snack
<mandel> ralsina: windows tiene que ser por lo menos elpurgatorio….
<ralsina> mandel: well... mumble does work nicely ;-)
<ralsina> fark! I can't do bzr branch anymore!
<ralsina> bzr: ERROR: Failed to rename C:/Users/ROBERTO/Desktop/Canonical/ubuntuone-client
<ralsina> /.bzr/checkout/limbo/new-15 to C:/Users/ROBERTO/Desktop/Canonical/ubuntuone-clie
<ralsina> nt/libsyncdaemon: [Error 5] Access is denied
<mandel> ralsina: try to remove the limbo using your admin account
<mandel> start the cmd as admin ad try to del the dir
<ralsina> mandel: trying
<ralsina> mandel: I am as admin. Deleted one-folder higher and retrying
<ralsina> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ralsina> ck
<mandel> lol
<ralsina> I can't even branch or clone lp:ubuntuone-client
<ralsina> hey, yes, I could
<ralsina> it just fixed itself. Go figure.
<ralsina> re-re-re-re branching
<ralsina> mandel: conflict
<ralsina> mandel: Text conflict in ubuntuone/platform/windows/os_helper.py
<mandel> ralsina: hm, merging with trunk?
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> trunk -> fix_runner (does nothing) -> implement_windows_os_helper
<dobey> oh sweet tasty wondeful real sugar
<mandel> ralsina: ok, i'll fix that tom, it must be a stupid diff since thecorrect one is the one of the second branch
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I'll pop in early so we can look at it before you walk the dog :-)
<mandel> ralsina: I'll pig u tom :)
<ralsina> I'll be here at 9AM UTC
<mandel> ralsina: dont worry i'll be around
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> all: laters!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<ralsina> EOD for me. Have a nice evening everyone!
<thisfred> thx you too
<thisfred> alecu, our work is starting to pay off: this branch closes 4 bugs!
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-702055/+merge/48987
<thisfred> nessita: also ^
<nessita> thisfred: tomorrow I'll review!
<thisfred> nessita: thx!
<dobey> i kill bugs all the time, but i suppose that comes with living next to a forest
<thisfred> ooh and it's under 500 lines!
<thisfred> that I had not expected  :)
<alecu> thisfred, coool!
<alecu> thisfred, reviewing
<thisfred> I even used a closure
<alecu> dobey, hahahah
<thisfred> alecu: no wait, I screwed that closure up, I think :)
<thisfred> fixing
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> I'm gone, bye all!
<thisfred> alecu, sry about that,  r850 is more stupid, and hence more likely to work ;)
<alecu> cool
<thisfred> alecu: there would only ever be one instance of the StatusFrontEnd right?
<thisfred> the code won't break if there are more, but you would get multiple messages probably
<alecu> thisfred, right. And I'm thinking it ended up being so thin that perhaps it should go away altogether.
<thisfred> I made it a little fatter, but yeah we could fold it back into the aggregator
<thisfred> fewer layers is always good
<alecu> thisfred, oh, ok. Well, doesn't matter anyway... it's for some other time.
<thisfred> yeah, should not be much work (and not much fatter, don't worry)
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> ok, reviewing it!
<thisfred> exactly 500 lines of diff now. I rock :D
<thisfred> and with that I'm EOEnergy, and so EOD
<alecu> thisfred, great branch so far!
<alecu> thisfred, perhaps _callback in StatusFrontend could be named more descriptively.
<alecu> thisfred, also, I think that new_share_available should also pass _callback to messaging.show_message
<alecu> thisfred, otherwise, great work.
<thisfred> alecu thx will fix those, probably tomorrow morning
<alecu> ok. byes!
#ubuntuone 2011-02-09
<mandel> ivanka: ping
<JamesTait> Goeie dag, mense!
<mpt> Can someone please remind me how to clear my SSO credentials so that I need to sign in again?
<mandel> mpt: ou have to remove the keys from the keyring, do you know how to do that?
<mpt> mandel, ah, never mind, I just closed Ubuntu Software Center and reopened it
<mandel> ok
<mandel> ivanka: ping
<ralsina> good morning everyone!
<karni> time to code.
<karni> wish everybody a fruitful day of work
<alecu> hello all!
<mandel> alecu: hola
<alecu> hello mandel! how are you feeling today?
<mandel> alecu: fine, i'm getting quite good at typing like ths :P
<mandel> alecu: also quite happy about the pipeline plugin for bzr, is bloody awesome, have u tired it?
<alecu> mandel, never tried it... looking.
<mandel> alecu: is certainly useful for whenever you have huge changes to make
<alecu> mandel, oh, that's really interesting. I could have really used it a few days ago :P
<mandel> alecu: well,better late than never ;)
<mandel>  u already know it for the next time
<alecu> yes! I'm going to learn it before next time :-)
<thisfred> it's also on my list
<thisfred> looks like it would really help with branches that depend on one another
<mandel> thisfred: I can tell you, if switch to use it in the widnwos port and i cannot be happier :)
<thisfred> alecu: there was a mail to warthogs or canonical-tech a week or two ago with a video demonstrating pipelines
<mandel> sorry for my typing, the hand is tired :P
 * alecu needs to catch up with warthogs...
<nessita> hello eveyrone!
<nessita> everyone* as well
<dobey> hi
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
<dobey> me
<nessita> ralsina?
<ralsina> me
<nessita> thisfred ?
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> sry
<nessita> DONE: proposed branch for bug #714583 (need reviews!). Conversations re: bug #709496. Talk with chicharra team re bug #715776
<nessita> TODO: work on #715776
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714583 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support share subscription in Folders tab (affects: 1) (heat: 3426)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714583
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709496 in canonical-identity-provider "Need a way to set the 'displayname' property for newly created accounts using REST API (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709496
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715776 in ubuntuone-client "Shares dir name may not be unique (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715776
<mandel> DONE: Update the man for u1trial to fix bug #715195. Fixed merging issue of os_helper branch for sd. Slipted branch that adds file system notification for easy review.
<mandel> TODO: propose merges for filesystem notifications. Rearrange meeting with ralsina and ivanka. Get ralsina to tests changes on windows. Slip ipc brach for windows.
<mandel> alecu, please
<alecu> DONE: worked on pending UI branch to update unity launcher icon progressbar (bug #702116). started looking into tomboy oopses, found little robots and 503 couch timeouts
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715195 in ubuntuone-dev-tools "u1trial man is not updated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715195
<alecu> TODO: find out root oops cause, finish progress branch above
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<mandel> uh blocked: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702116 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to show and update a progressbar in the Ubuntu One launcher for pending operations (affects: 1) (heat: 166)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702116
<dobey> λ DONE: more shotwell research, more pth fixing, bug 715450, bug 715488,
<dobey> λ TODO: shotwell plug-in research, finish bug 673012, evaluate SRUs for maverick
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715450 in ubuntuone-client "[r847] ubuntuone-client crashes with ImportError from ubuntuone.platform.linux.api.restclient import RestClient (no api.restclient in ubuntuone.platform.linux) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715450
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715488 in ubuntuone-client "[r847] ubuntuone.credentials moved to ubuntuone.platform.linux. Syncdaemon ImportErrors (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715488
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673012 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Async monitoring of _changes (affects: 1) (heat: 43)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673012
<dobey> ralsina:
<ralsina> DONE: reviews (on windows, too), many many calls, canonicaladmin
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, sprint planning, triage another 8 tons of bugs
<ralsina> someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> thisfred?
<thisfred> DONE: bug #702055, bug #702075, bug #702138, bug #702144
<alecu> o/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702055 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a new UDF is available for subscription (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702055
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702075 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the messaging menu when a new UDF is available for subscription (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702075
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702138 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a new share offer comes in (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702138
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702144 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the messaging menu when a new share offer comes in (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702144
<thisfred> TODO: the other 3 | API
<dobey> and frack it's cold.
<thisfred> Blocked: no
<thisfred> dobey: amen to that
<nessita> comments anyone?
<dobey> how did it go from 50F to 25F overnight :(
<nessita> ralsina: so, we got the official approve for the sprint? :-)
<dobey> at least next week's forecast is pretty much all in the 60s
<ralsina> nessita: waiting on Chipaca's word on it
<thisfred> dobey: 21 here
<ralsina> dobey: same here, only celsius :-)
<dobey> grr
<thisfred> I found one flight that leaves at 6am on the 3rd that would work, but otherwise yeah
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<nessita> none here
<dobey> just one
<nessita> I need reviews for: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/share-subs/+merge/48955 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/get-sharesdir/+merge/48954
<dobey> DING DONG THE WITCH IS ALMOST DEAD
<dobey> where by witch, i mean u1sync
<thisfred> I also need reviews https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-702055/+merge/48987
 * ralsina will do them all
<ralsina> first mandel, then nessita, then thisfred, then nessita2
<ralsina> First come, first server basis.
<dobey> on review to bring them, and one to bind them?
<ralsina> s/ver/ved/g
<dobey> i think that should be our policy
<thisfred> nessita: that second branch I can probably do, unless my computer makes it impossible again
<ralsina> dobey: don't do the full nerd. Yo never do the full nerd :-)
<nessita> thisfred: let me know :-)
<thisfred> I'm on it
<ralsina> eom?
<nessita> eom!
<mandel> ralsina: ready for reviews then :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool.
<ralsina> mandel: so I will re-merge that branch and test it in 2'
<mandel> ralsina: perfect, plus that one there are other 3 that you need to run on windows
<alecu> my internet is flaking out.
<mandel> so let me know if ou can do them
<ralsina> mandel: sure I can
<ralsina> what's the windows equivalent of rm -rf ?
<alecu> deltree \ ?
<ralsina> alecu: that's DOS :-)
<mandel> i though del works....
<thisfred> deltree \ -Y :)
<ralsina> mandel: del /s /q leaves the folders
<dobey> windows is dos
<dobey> if you mean windows windows, it is "select the folder in explorer and press shift+del on keyboard"
<alecu> ralsina, rmdir /q /s
<thisfred> http://bash.org/?50070
<ralsina> dobey: I meant a command inside cmd
<ralsina> alecu: cool, thx
<dobey> haha
<ralsina> dobey: and it's not DOS if you don't have command.com :-)
<dobey> sure it is
<dobey> the real question is, do you have gorilla.bas?
<ralsina> dobey: no I don't :-(
<dobey> OOH
 * karni loads batteries with lunch
<dobey> http://inventwithpython.com/extra/gorilla.py
<dobey> this needs packaging.
<ralsina> mandel: no module named pywintypes, what am I missing?
<karni> i'm missing pygame x]
<mandel> ralsina: this http://starship.python.net/~skippy/win32/Downloads.html
<ralsina> mandel: getting
<ralsina> mandel: that page says that page is obsolete
<mandel> ralsina: we access the win32 calls from there to fix some issues with the rights of a file etc..
<mandel> ralsina: yes, but you can follow pointer :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina: is the one i know heheh
<ralsina> mandell fetching & installing
<alecu> dobey, that's an awful display of bad pygame.
<ralsina> mandel: successful tests!!!!!
<dobey> alecu: yes, it crashed when i pressed arrow :P
<dobey> anyways
<mandel> ralsina: yes, and more are to come :)
<ralsina> mandel: and it only runs the path I asked
<ralsina> So +1 it is
<mandel> ralsina: ok, hre is the next: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/windows_reuse_pyinotify/+merge/49062
<ralsina> mandel: but just to be sure, what's the goal you are aiming for in this first branch?
<mandel> ralsina: i've reused pyinotify as max as possible so that most of the logic in the current code con stay the same way
<ralsina> I meant in the os_helper
<nessita> dobey: what happened with the release?
<mandel> ralsina: there are os calls on linux python that do not exist on windows or that throw diff error etc...
<dobey> nessita: will make it today. some stuff broke when mandel's branch landed and the fix just landed this morning
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but what am I supposed to test to say "this works?" all the platform tests?
<mandel> dobey, nessita UPS SORRY
<mandel> ralsina: yes, all the platform tests should run
<ralsina> ok, they don't:-(
<ralsina>     self.monitor = FilesystemMonitor(self, fs, ignore_config)
<ralsina> exceptions.TypeError: object.__new__() takes no parameters
<nessita> dobey: we need https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/fix-712056/+merge/48826 landed as well
<mandel> ralsina: all the os_helper tests :)
<mandel> ralsina: not everything atm
<ralsina> mandel: ok, let me check the output then
<mandel> so you can do python u1trial tests/platform/test_os_helper
<dobey> nessita: ok, i'd also like to get the branch i'm going to propose shortly, in as well
 * karni is back after lunch.
<ralsina> mandel: in os_platform there are a couple of NotImplementeds
<mandel> and python u1trial tests/platform/windows/test_os_helper
<ralsina> os_helper I meant
<mandel> ein?
<mandel> ralsina: can you pastebin it
<ralsina> mandel: on it
<ralsina> damn, windows terminal history is TINY
<ralsina> is there something like tee for windows?
<ralsina> mndel: give me 1' and I'll re-run and pastebin it
<mandel> ralsina: use cygwin, is the best thing to do for us
<ralsina> ActionQueueCommandTestCase object has no attribute action_queue
<mandel> ralsina: ok, i'll be out for 2 min i need to microwave my food :)
<ralsina> That makes a bunch fail
<karni> ralsina: heh, I'm at that very place, but porting to Java
<mandel> ralsina: you have to run python u1tiral tests/platform/test_os_helper
<ralsina> oh, wait, it's running the wrong tests!
<karni> python is so freaking smart it's not making it easy sometimes.
<mandel> ralsina: and python u1trial tests/platfrom/windows/test_os_helper
<ralsina> mandel: with FORWARD slashes?
<mandel> ralsina: no, with back, but I cannot type very well :P
<ralsina> Then that's what I did :-(
<mandel> ralsina: pastebin please :)
<mandel> and include the command you used and from where
<ralsina> mandel: I am getting cygwin, I just can't get a useful copy from the cmd window
<ralsina> mandel: I used that command. It starts with the right tests but doesn't stop, and starts running other tests
<ralsina> argh, my mistake of course
<ralsina> I was using run-tests.bat instead of u1trial
<ralsina> It's perfect. +1
<mandel> ralsina: cool :)
<mandel> ralsina: shall we move to the next
<mandel> ?
<ralsina> yes please
<mandel> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/windows_reuse_pyinotify/+merge/49062
<ralsina> Ok, I am now starting with that one
<mandel> that is part of a huge merge, it get the code i can reuse from pyinotify
<mandel> which later i reuse for the file notifications so that we cna reuse as much logic as posible
<mandel> ralsina: is a copy paste, so running the tests on windows and get the fail is the expected result :P
<ralsina> mandel: ok, that should be achievable ;-)
<mandel> otherwhise the merge was of 3000 lines or more
<ralsina> mandel: bzr is again whining about limbo and permissions. That means I have to whack the whole repo here to unstuck it. Will take a minute or two.
<mandel> ralsina: ok, i"ll get a coffee then :)
 * ralsina is starting to hate bzr, windows and life
<mongy> tea, hot, with hints of brand new kettle
<mandel> ralsina: so do i deserve a pay raise? :)
<ralsina> mandel: or sainthood :-)
<mandel> ralsina: i had to try :)
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<dobey> whoot whoot
<mandel> nessita: can you give me a read review on  windows branch?
<nessita> mandel: sure! shoot
<mandel> nessita: thx!
<mandel> there you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/implement_windows_os_helper/+merge/46630
<nessita> dobey: a couple of branches have been approved for u1client, so let me know before you make the release so I can confirm they are landed
 * ralsina is paddling in a river jello. And not the nice jello, ugly green jello. Guacamole flavored jello.
<ralsina> mandel: ok, finally slapped bzr into giving me a merged branch
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/remove-u1sync/+merge/49070
<ralsina> mandel: runnint tests
<nessita> mandel: why this file tests/platform/linux/test_os_helper.py appears as added?
<dobey> and https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/u1sync/move-u1sync-here/+merge/49072
<ralsina> mandel: they fail as you predicted. That means approve? :-)
<mandel> nessita: because on linux we are testing certain things that are specific to it, the idea is that the linux one stays and the more general one too, it may appear the test the smae thing, but there are small differences to take intoaccount
<mandel> ralsina: yes hehe
<mandel> ralsina: you can read the code, but it is a copy paste from pyinotify
<ralsina> mande: are you checking that these are not breaking anything on Linux?>
<nessita> mandel: right, but I wonder is why that file, that has as author only verterok, is added as a new file
<mandel> ralsina: yes, and i'm also asking people to do linux reviews to make sure
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> nessita: no idea, maybe i used the cp command instead of bzr move
<ralsina> mandel: +1 applied
<mandel> ralsina: ok, in the next we use that code, ready?
<nessita> mandel: can you please revert that change and use bzr move? otherwise the bzr history will be screwed up
<ralsina> yes, shoot
<mandel> ralsina: take a look at this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/windows_pyinotify_missing_parts/+merge/49061
<mandel> ralsina: the new tests to run are python u1trial tests/platfrom/windows/test_fylesystem_notifications
<dobey> mandel: copy/paste? is pyinotify GPLv3?
<ralsina> mandel: ok, merging
<mandel> dobey: is MIT
<mandel> dobey: is that a problem
<mandel> ??
<dobey> mandel: the original (C) notice must be preserved
<ralsina> mandel: tests pass now. cool.
<mandel> nessita: it would be kind of hard to do since i have other branches based on that one….
<dobey> cut+paste code is not fun
<mandel> dobey: it is there...
 * mandel checks
<nessita> mandel: but this is not good, we lose all the bzr history on that branchy
<nessita> on that file, sorry
<dobey> mandel: also, it is not 2009 any more
<ralsina> dobey: if it says (c) 2009 it's because 2009 was the last time the file was edited by that author, regardless of what year it is ;-)
 * alecu__ hates bad internet days
<dobey> ralsina: look at line 8 of the diff
<dobey> 8+# Copyright 2009 Canonical Ltd.
<dobey> in a newly added file :P
<nessita> hi alecu__, look what rye found: http://ubuntuone.com/p/cIS/
<mandel> dobey: uh, which diff?
<nessita> mandel: you can fix this branch and then merge the branch again on the depending branches
<alecu__> nessita, yeah. I knew that would bite us... but not in such an ugly way.
<dobey> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/windows_pyinotify_missing_parts/+merge/49061
<alecu__> nessita, that's because I'm considering the amount of pending operations towards the %
<nessita> but allowing this just because is too much work to fix something that was made not properly the first time... I don't know, I don't feel comfortable
<nessita> mandel: ^
<nessita> alecu__: which makes sense. But why the total does not count that?
<alecu__> nessita, the 52/52 is the number of UploadCommands that were done. The 95% counts the total number of operations...
<mandel> nessita: well, is not that much work, but taking into account that: 1 I can just yype with my left ahdn, 2: is a test file, 3: I need to get this wokring for the release, well it is a PITA for what i get back
<alecu__> nessita, so I'm open to finding out a better way of counting that.
<mandel> dobey: I must have copy the header from somehwere
 * mandel fixed that
<nessita> mandel: where the file come from? there is no file deleted in your branch
<ralsina> hmmm u1trial ran the tests successfully, and then locked up the terminal session.
<alecu__> nessita, the thing is that if I count the "other" operations towards the count of uploads it will be misleading.
<dobey> ralsina: u1trial did, or run-tests did?
<ralsina> dobey: u1trial
<alecu__> nessita, because each "upload" may be a MakefileCommand followed by an UploadCommand.
<ralsina> alecu: count only the uploads for the %?
<nessita> alecu__: this is why at the beginning I said we should count the MakeFIle as operations
<nessita> in the sense that one upload is 2 operations pending
<dobey> ralsina: i blame twisted
<alecu__> ralsina, if I only count uploads for the %, my "all completed!" message would be misleading as well. (but perhaps it would work)
<mandel> nessita: tests/plafrom/test_os_helper was modified adding the general changiges, the linux one is ne, i really donot see an issue here
<ralsina> alecu__: it would be misleading in that there will be some operations pending, but the files will be uploaded anyway
<alecu__> nessita, I'm counting MakeFile as operations, yes. But I can't say "2 files uploaded" just because I have two operations if only one file is being uploaded.
<mandel> nessita: there one new added and one modified? what is the issue you see?
<nessita> mandel: I'm not following you. IN the diff, the file is a whole new file tests/platform/linux/test_os_helper.py. If you created it from scratch, you should be the author. If you didn't, and you took it from somewhere in the repo, I'm asking from where, and in that case, it should not be in the diff as 'completely new'
<alecu__> ralsina, yes. So... in that case, would we still be showing the progressbar, or will be consider everything as "done" ?
<ralsina> lI say done
<alecu__> yes, I like that.
<ralsina> It's lying, but the important part is really done.
<nessita> alecu__: I agree. I would suggest then changing the wording a bit, for example:
<alecu__> ralsina, we should find out what other types of operations those can be, and if they can be "dangerous" at all.
<ralsina> In the case of dangerous operations, count them in too.
<nessita> alecu__: '52 of 52 files uploaded. Still 5% operations to be in sync.'
<ralsina> nessita: that's just soooo nerdy :-)
<nessita> nerdy?
<nessita> 52/52 is nerdy :-)
<nessita> 52/52 == 1 is nerdy :-D
<dobey> 42 is nerdy
<dobey> 52 is just a bit over the top
<ralsina> what's a user supposed to figure out from "all my files are uploaded but it still has to do things, it seems. 5% of things :-)"
<mandel> nessita: cp tests/platform/test_os_helper.py tests/platform/linux/test_os_helper.py, vim tests/platfrom/test_os_helper.py :wq bzr add tests/platfrom/linux/test_os_helper.py bzr status added tests/platfrom/linux/test/os_helper.py modififed tests/platfrom/linux/tests_os_helper.py
<ralsina> Or, lie harder: put the "other ops" at the beginning.
<ralsina> ie: until all ops are done, say there is one file left to sync.
<nessita> mandel: there, the error is using cp. You should bzr move tests/platform/test_os_helper.py tests/platform/linux/test_os_helper.py
<mandel> nessita: well, the modified should be the platfrom one, i misstyped that
<nessita> mandel: and the file will not appeared as new
<alecu__> rye, that's a lovely screenshot: http://ubuntuone.com/p/cIS/ Would you mind opening a bug for it?
<nessita> mandel: is important to maintain the bzr history in the file
<mandel> nessita: but tests/platfrom/test_os_helper.py would
<nessita> mandel: but tests/platform/linux/test_os_helper.py should not be new
<alecu__> ralsina, "until all ops are done, say there is one file left to sync" <- this is butt ugly, but I think it could work out.
<nessita> it already existed
<ralsina> alecu__: or spread them.
<mandel> nessita: no, it never existed
<karni> cheezaz fck. yield is a PITA.
<ralsina> alecu__: suppose you have 3 files and 10 non-upload ops, then count one file every 4.3 ops or so :-)
<karni> verterok: any hints on blocking the deferred in Java like yield does in Python?
<alecu__> ralsina, right :-)
<nessita> mandel: you moved one file from one place to another. That have to be done with bzr move, to move the history as well.
<karni> verterok: the run method of ActionQueueCommand is pretty fck twisted :<
<nessita> mandel: all this time arguing is enough to do the fix ;-)
<mandel> nessita: i added a new file, and modified a second one, look at trunk
<mandel> nessita: that is what the diff says, i added a new one, and modified a second one, if i do a bzr move, from platfrom to linux, what happens with the platfrom code i want to  keep
<verterok> karni: no, that's a python specific stuff
<nessita> mandel: maybe I misunderstood. What file you added as new?
<karni> verterok: uh :<
<mandel> nessita: the new is the linux one, but verterok wrote it
<verterok> karni: it's juts syntactic sugar
<nessita> mandel: where was that file located before your branch?
<nessita> mandel: if you didn't create it, is existed. So you moved it from somewhere, right?
<ralsina> who has REAL unity working? Alecu?
<karni> verterok: that's true. I'm thinking how to reorganize -- the python code calls 'continue;' of a while loop, which using the Deferred.callbacks can't be ported 1:1 just like that.
<karni> verterok: thanks, I'll handle it :)
<alecu_> wtf! internet!
<verterok> karni: are you writing syncdaemon in java?
<ralsina> alecu__: do you still have unity-3d?
<karni> verterok: yes I am. does that sound crazy?
<verterok> karni: depends :)
<karni> verterok: I'm quite far actually
<alecu_> ralsina, I do. But it keeps crashing on startup.
<mandel> nessita: the linux tests never existed, i modified the platfrom ones to be more generic, and added the linux tests based on code written by verterok, the diff states clearly, modified in platfrom, added in linux. if you go to trunk, you will see , no file in linux, therefore is new, and present in platfrom
<ralsina> Do you think you could take a screenshot?
<ralsina> alecu_: oh, on startup. I guess not :-(
<karni> verterok: certainly I can't do 100% work of 4+ programmers, but I like the logic of things you guys implemented.
<alecu_> ralsina, so I have a launcher on the desktop to start up gnome-panel and metacity.
<alecu_> ralsina, what kind of screenshot do you need?
<mandel> nessita: the platfrom code needed to be changed, the linux one had to be added and there is not bzr cp
<ralsina> "a screenshot of the control panel showing off the tab for selecting folders to sync" for joshuahoover
<nessita> mandel: so you copied a filed into linux dir? and now we have 2 pretty  much the same files in 2 directories?
<ralsina> alecu_: on unity to make it all pretty
<mandel> nessita: yes, we have
<alecu_> ralsina, I'll try starting it all up under xephyr
<mandel> ralsina: did the tests work?
<ralsina> mandel: yes!
<nessita> mandel: what for? let's avoid duplication!
<verterok> karni: :)
<karni> verterok: it's pretty crazy anyway ;D
<dobey> nessita: your branch failed make test
<alecu_> "xoo - graphical wrapper around Xnest/Xephyr"
<nessita> mandel: what is tests/platform/linux/test_os_helper.py testing than tests/platform/test_os_helper.py is not testing?
<nessita> dobey: checking
<mandel> nessita: because they are similar yet not the same, because the assertions test different things and the platfrom one are there  simply to ensure that both implementations are following the same interface
<mandel> nessita: let me get and example
<nessita> mandel: so, linux spoecific tests should inherit from general tests and customize the specific bits
<nessita> mandel: we should not duplicate the whole file
<alecu_>  bah, xoo is ugly.
<mandel> nessita: they cannot inherit, on window the handle has to be managed in a different way because you cannot rename/remove a file used by a process while you can on linux. If you do not take care of that you will have failing tests on windows, yet not on linux. The linux tests assert that a unix behaviour is done, iheritance will not work, i;ll have to use composition, create a class tha later is accessed by the two diff tests to be able to t
<nessita> mandel: and why you did do that? :-D
<nessita> dobey: I forgot a push from yesterday! pushing now
<dobey> ok
<mandel> nessita:  why i did the extra test, ot why i did not do that?
<mandel> nessita: i did not understand the question
<nessita> mandel: why you didn't do the composite stuff. My main concern is:
<rye> alecu_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/715842
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715842 in ubuntuone-client "Percentage in notification is a bit off: Uploaded 52/52 field, 95% completed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mandel> ralsina: so i do not get the +1 in the last branch you tested?
<alecu_> rye, thanks!
<ralsina> mandel: gack
<ralsina> mandel: give me 1'
<nessita> mandel: let's suppose we find a problem with how we're handling something on os_helper. We want to add a test for that, in order to solve. We will have to edit 3 files to do so?
<rye> field
<rye> ?
<alecu_> rye, that bit is really interesting: "This happens because sd is still "processing" stock Move()s but all uploads and downlads are complete."
<alecu_> ralsina, nessita ^^^
<mandel> nessita:  i did not do it because I'm just one on this with a tight schedule and I have to prioritice my efforts
<mandel> nessita: in which platform did it fail?
<alecu_> nessita, would it be fine if we showed "all done" but some moves were still pending?
<alecu_> nessita, what would happen if the user closes the laptop in that case?
<nessita> alecu_: from my POV, nopes. I think we need to show all done only when SD is IDLE
<rye> alecu_, facundobatista said there's a bug there
<mandel> nessita:  if it was in all, then in platform, if it was on windows, then on windows, if it was on mac os, the …  and so on
<nessita> alecu_: anyways, you can have all your uploads done but you can have pending downloads, right?
<nessita> mandel: if it was in all, we need to edit only one file?
<nessita> that will cover all two?
<alecu_> nessita, right. But downloads and uploads are handled right now (as different lines in the bubble)
<alecu_> nessita, it's those Moves (and other operations) that may be pending.
<nessita> alecu_: right, but I mean that a user can have 10/10 uploads done and be 55% completed
<mandel> nessita: yes, the platfrom one, that is why is there
<mandel> platfrom is ran i all platfroms
<nessita> mandel: ok, now I understand a bit more
<nessita> mandel: thanks for taking the time to explain
<mandel> agg i've been spelling platfrom all teh type wrong...
<mandel> nessita: always a pleasure :)
<alecu_> nessita, right. if all pending operations are downloads, it will show as "10/10 uploads. 4/10 downloads. 70% completed"
<mandel> nessita: although Im more interested in you bashing my code
<alecu_> nessita, but if they all are "other" operations it will show as "10/10 uploads. 70% completed"
<nessita> alecu_: ok, I think we only need to tweak the phrasing
<nessita> alecu_: I think the info we'e showing is correct but the wording is confusing
<karni> verterok: theoretically, Twisted can be replaced with Java Future, isn't that right?
<verterok> karni: do you mean Deferred?
<karni> verterok: yes, I meat Deferred
<verterok> karni: kind of. Deferred has a lot of nice features. also the java Future is just an interface...so you need to do all the heavy lifting :/
<karni> verterok: I see. Thank you.
<alecu_> ralsina, I've just fixed my unity-3d!
<alecu_> ralsina, I'll screenshot after updating control panel
<ralsina> alecu_: cool, please send it to joshuahoover
<verterok> karni: I'ld like to try to migrate to java Future at some point
<karni> verterok: aha!
<verterok> karni: Deferred might be tricky to get right :)
<karni> verterok: I kinda like the .get() method of FutureTask :> very similar to pythons yield
<verterok> karni: but the whole thing needs to be changed...that's why I never started
<ralsina> mandel: there is your +1, sorry
<verterok> karni: no, it blocks!
<karni> verterok: I know :D
<verterok> karni: yield doesn't block
<karni> verterok: but there's no way I can block a deferred heheheh
<karni> o sh*t..
<verterok> karni: that's the idea of deferreds, you just add callbacks ;)
<karni> verterok: I'll be right back!
<mandel> ralsina: cool, what take a lok at the last one?
<ralsina> mandel: shoot, but this one will take a bit longer still
<mandel> ralsina: no problem, here you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/implement_notifier/+merge/49064
<verterok> karni: the magic of yield + deferred is briefly explained here: http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/10.0.0/api/twisted.internet.defer.html#inlineCallbacks
<mandel> ralsina: adds the file system events to the event q on winndows, this means that the sd starts to know what is going on in your drive :)
<verterok> karni: and to know more about yield: http://docs.python.org/reference/simple_stmts.html#yield and http://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0255/
<mandel> verterok: ping
<verterok> mandel: pong
<karni> verterok: I'vee seen the first link, true :) brb
<mandel> verterok: can i use u fore reviews? or too much work?
<verterok> mandel: I can try
<verterok> mandel: trying to get resumable uploads finished, bah...at least proposed :/
<ralsina> mandel: oh, neat branch then
<mandel> verterok: cool, if you have time, there are a couple or merges for windows, just if you can, take a look, we should have the file system notifications working on windows thise week :)
<mandel> verterok: but only if you can
<verterok> mandel: I don't have a properly configured windows vm,what I can do is just "code" reviews
<mandel> verterok: i'm more it interested in code reviews and the changes i have made to  the linux code, ralsina is taking care  of windows
<mandel> verterok: running the tests on linux will be good too :)
<verterok> mandel: ok
<ralsina> I could run the tests on linux, but I can't approve twice ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: i;m taking the assumtion that is u and me on windows and the other on linux :)
<mandel> and I use nessita for the crazy code reviews :)
<nessita> mandel: crazy?!?!?!
<nessita> 'sofisticated'
<mandel> mandel: good crazy :)
 * mandel is crazy for the crazy reviews :P
<mandel> nessita: he i autocomplited my nick… stupid arm that ^ was for you :P
<ralsina> nessita: crazy as in "mad code skillz"?
<joshuahoover> nessita, ralsina: is it possible to make u1 connect right after the user first signs up/sets up u1 in natty?
<nessita> joshuahoover: not as how we have things today
<joshuahoover> nessita: how hard would it be to add? it's one of those annoying things that's bugged me for quite some time
<nessita> joshuahoover: we can't have syncdaemon autoconnecting if the credentials are not in place, because that causes the SSO window to be popped out of nowhere in some cases
<nessita> joshuahoover: we could have it listening to the credentials found signal 'for ever' and connect in that case, but...
<nessita> joshuahoover: there will be people against that. If you reach consensus between ralsina and Lunar_lucio I'm happy to implement
<joshuahoover> nessita: don't we know when we have the credentials?
<nessita> joshuahoover: in syncdaemon, today, the way is coded, nopes (it disconnects from all siganls immediatly)
<joshuahoover> nessita: and how does it work when the user selects "connect"? is that a call to syncdaemon to tell it to connect?
<karni> verterok: sorry, was on call. thank you so much for the links, you my man :)! btw I'm happy you mentioned the fact of moving to Future one day, I'll have that in mind!
<karni> I'll be back shortly.
<nessita> joshuahoover: yes, just like u1sdtool -c but thru dbus
<nessita> joshuahoover: I see your point, and I agree
<nessita> joshuahoover: but there are people that does not want SD connecting unless explicitely asked
<joshuahoover> nessita: cool...i was thinking we could make that dbus call after we get the credentials since we know about that...save the user that extra setup step
<nessita> joshuahoover: good idea! we can do that from the control panel...
<joshuahoover> nessita: it would only be for setting up  u1
<nessita> joshuahoover: and leave syncdaemon out of the question, I like that
<dobey> hehe, the irony
<joshuahoover> dobey: i know you're loving this
<nessita> joshuahoover: would you please file me a bug under the u1cp project?
<joshuahoover> nessita: sure
<nessita> joshuahoover: good thinking :-)
<dobey> joshuahoover: it is exactly what we used to do anyway
<joshuahoover> dobey: i know...and it's bugged me ever since we removed it...Chipaca can tell you how i made his life miserable as desktop+ manager about this one small thing ;)
<adam_> hello
<adam_> what is ubuntu server
<kristianlybaek> Hello - I can't change my preferred email address at either launchpad or Ubuntu one - It tells me my gmail is already registrered but I cannot choose as my preferred mail. Can anyone help?
<adam_> pytam. jaki masz problem
<dobey> adam_: i think you want #ubuntu maybe? but ubuntu server is the version of ubuntu for server installations
<nessita> mandel: I'll finish your review once I finish one from verterok's
<nessita> kristianlybaek: did you try setting that on login.ubuntu.com?
<kristianlybaek> Yes - I tried both there and on launchpad - same problem.
<adam_> ok
<mandel> nessita: sure, np
<Chipaca> kristianlybaek: what are you trying, exactly?
<kristianlybaek> Chipaca: I want to change my preerred email from my hotmail to my gmail, when I try adding my gmail it says it is alredy registrered, but I can't seem to choose it as my preferred email.
<nessita> who removed the credentials module??!?!?!
<Chipaca> kristianlybaek: maybe you have unwittingly signed up using the gmail address?
<dobey> nessita: it was moved
<nessita> dobey: why? where? by who?
<dobey> nessita: to platform.linux.credeentials
<dobey> nessita: mandel, presumably because it is all dbusified
<nessita> mandel: care to explain? :-)
<kristianlybaek> Chipata: My gmail is rather new - shouldn't I be able to choose it as my preferred anyway?
<Chipaca> kristianlybaek: not if they are two separate sso accounts
<Chipaca> kristianlybaek: which is what I think it's telling you
<ralsina> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/43048/ on lp:~mandel/ubuntuone-client/implement_notifier
<kristianlybaek> Chipata: I don't think so - it is so new, that I would remember if I just created a new account. And I have tried logging in with all my passwords and nothing happens.
<Chipaca> kristianlybaek: try telling login.ubuntu.com you forgot the password for the gmail account, see where it takes you
<kristianlybaek> I will
<Chipaca> kristianlybaek: the other option is that the first time it sent you an email to confirm, and you haven't clicked it yet
<nessita> mandel:  ping
<mandel> nessita: dobey is rigth, it isa linux specific code, it had to be moved out
<mandel> nessita: pong
<mandel> ralsina: loking
<nessita> mandel: why did you added ubuntuone/platform/linux/__init__.py:51:from ubuntuone.platform.linux.credentials import CredentialsManagement
<nessita> mandel: the question is why you added the import clause to the __init__ file if is not used
<Chipaca> kristianlybaek: I've asked the people behind login.ubuntu.com, and they say I'm to ask you to join the #canonical-isd channel please
<kristianlybaek> Chipata: It seems you were right. I have an account on my gmail, but without any applications. Sorry. Can I delete this account, so I can add my gmail to my other account?
<mandel> ralsina: is a threading issue in which the thread takes longer than expected and therefore the test fails, it work sometimes and sometimes it does not, the timeout can eb increased and it will always succeed, problem is, i do not know if there is a reason for the test to use 2 seconds
<ralsina> mandel: may be related to the hangs I get when u1trial ends?
<Chipaca> kristianlybaek: I'm glad that was the case (as opposed to something weirder). I don't know if you can do that, or if you can merge them ... ask in #canonical-isd :)
<ralsina> mandel: may be some windows oddity
<mandel> nessita: because of the platfomm/__init__.py, take a look there
<kristianlybaek> Chipata: Thank you very much. Ciao.
<dobey> Chipaca: you can file a request to merge accounts, yes
<mandel> ralsina: yes, is weird, did you run it with run-test or u1trial?
<ralsina> u1trial
<nessita> mandel: I'm looking at that file, and I still don't understand. CredentialsManagement should not be used outside from where is used
<mandel> ralsina: try to run it again after you have killed the u1trial process, but you have to wait
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina: and the signals come from the winodws kernel, which is not very public, so no real idea of why it does that sometimes
<ralsina> mandel: it passed now
<ralsina> So +1
<mandel> nessita: well it is used in ubuntuone-login which i do not know if it will go to windows
<mandel> nessita: actually i do not know what login does...
<nessita> mandel: but ubuntuone-login uses the glib main loop
<nessita> so I don't think you'll be using that in windows...
<mandel> ralsina: misteries of the windows kernel…. we will not have issues in prodcution since the events will always arrive, just slower than o linux
<nessita> mandel: and even if you do, you're still importing the class as from ubuntuone.platform.linux.credentials import ...
<mandel> nessita: no idea to be honest...
<nessita> mandel: grhm
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> nessita: which branch is this?
<ralsina> mandel: ok, if they bug too much, we'll skip them
<nessita> mandel: I don't know, one that already landed :-(
<nessita> I mean, I'm seeing this in trunk
<mandel> nessita: mmm bullocks! how bad is this affecting you?
<nessita> mandel: is not affecting me other to my OCD syndrom :-)
<mandel> nessita: oh, then file a bug and appoint me to fix it :)
<nessita> mandel: :-)
<mandel> nessita: I'll do it asap
<nessita> dobey: is tarmac running? https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/fix-712056/+merge/48826 has been approved 2 hours ago and it has commit message
<mandel> ralsina: yes, having test failing due to multithreading is a pain… i could do something to allow a number of retries increasing the time, and if it takes to long, failing, but it would be complicated
<dobey> yes it's running
<nessita> dobey: any idea why that branch hasn't landed?
<ralsina> mandel: as long as we know how to tell if that's the problem and retry, I don't care much yet.
<dobey> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 1: ordinal not in range(128)
<nessita> dobey: ?
<dobey> something causing tarmac to fail
<nessita> ouch
<dobey> probably from when your branch failed
<karni> back to code.
<mandel> ralsina: indeed, but i'll target that when we work on using run-test and we want all of them to pass, so far this are just the stepping stones
<dobey> oh well, cleaned the tree, so it should hopefully work ok on the next run
<ralsina> mandel: fine by me
<mandel> ralsina: if everything is ok, we should have file system code my tom, and ipc by middle of next week, from there we should be very close
<mandel> ralsina: have you talked with the msi guy?
<dobey> ok, lunch time
<dobey> bbiab
<ralsina> mandel: sent mail
<mandel> ralsina: cool, let me know how it goes
<nessita> oki, lunch!
<mandel> all: i'm done for the day, arm has started tohurt, will catch you tom
<ralsina> mandel_afk: have fun!
<karni> verterok: facundobatista: what is the uniqueness of commands used for? which commands don't have to be unique for instance, which have to ?
<facundobatista> karni, the uniqueness is used for those commands that should be only one of them (for example, Upload)
<karni> facundobatista: since there's need for uniqueness, I assume it happens that there appears second request for the same item sometimes, and it's rejected based on the uniqueness?
<facundobatista> karni, the uniqueness attribute indicates what is the uniqueness about... Upload defines share/node ids, so it will not be two Uploads for the same share and node
<karni> I see. I'm just wondering how is it possible to arrive at such situation.
<facundobatista> karni, don't know which client version are you looking at, but right now each command takes care of this
<karni> facundobatista: unleash-6
<facundobatista> karni, two uploads for the same node?
<karni> facundobatista: any situation where uniqueness is necessary.
<facundobatista> karni, change a file, an Upload is queued, before it's finishes, change it again, the second Upload should cancel the first one
<karni> does it happen that SD want's to upload twice at the same time to the same node?
<karni> facundobatista: perfect! thanks buddy :):)
<facundobatista> karni, :)
<ralsina> facundobatista: we told you uniqueness was a confusing name for that :-)
<karni> ralsina: it's not the name actually. I thought it should be well defined and not arrive at such situations - I can now see, that it (SD) can. Thus, the uniqueness :)
<facundobatista> ralsina, ^ :p
<ralsina> I am feeling really sick (stomach pain). I think I'll go to the doctor now.
<ralsina> I will probably be back in a couple of hours, and may work some more, so feel free to ask for reviews, etc, I will check it
<karni> ralsina: Wish you get better
<dobey> too much asado
<alecu> joshuahoover, ralsina_doctor said you wanted a screenshot of the new control panel with the "subscribed cloud folders" tab
<joshuahoover> alecu: i think i've got what i need now, thanks!
<alecu> joshuahoover, I see that the nightlies have a controlpanel that shows the UDFs, but no shares yet....
<joshuahoover> alecu: yeah, i saw that too...
<joshuahoover> nessita: are you still working on selecting shares to sync in the control panel?
<nessita> joshuahoover: yes
<joshuahoover> nessita: ah, ok :)
<nessita> joshuahoover: what do you need?
 * nessita provides
<joshuahoover> nessita: nothing...was just curious about that feature...was getting a screenshot for the monthly report and would be cool if select shares was in there but it's not quite ready yet :)
<nessita> joshuahoover: no, not yet. SYncdaemon has given me quite some headaches :-)
<nessita> but is closer!
<joshuahoover> nessita: good (well not about the headaches)
<karni> facundobatista: in MakeThing(ACQ) in _run(): there's a call to maker = getattr(self.action_queue.client, self.client_method), and then the maker is used return maker(self.share_id, self.parent_id, self.name).
<karni> facundobatista: how do you know if it's supposed to make a new node (file) or a directory?
<karni> facundobatista: I'm asking, because I've got 2 methods in verteroks JAva source, makeFile and makeDir -- so I'm wondering which should I call in MakeThing ;]
<karni> facundobatista: ah! nvm forget my question :)
<karni> facundobatista: sorry to bother, I've got it.
<facundobatista> karni, I'm back, sorry, was in a call
<karni> facundobatista: no problem :) I found my answer
<facundobatista> karni, ok :)
<karni> The python client has list_shares() and list_volumes() separate implementation - I suppose it's just an implementation thing, right? (getVolumes() in u1-java-sp returns just all)
<karni> verterok: ↑
<verterok> karni: no, list shares is a different thing
<verterok> karni: I think you can safely ignore it
<karni> verterok: but we do get shares in the getVolumes call (type .SHARE), no?
<verterok> karni: yes
<karni> verterok: interesting. what's list_shares then ^ ^?
<verterok> karni: but there is also a getShares() :)
<karni> oh!
<karni> :>
 * karni chuckles
<verterok> karni: a list of non-accepted shares to you, and the shares shared by you
<karni> verterok: perfect! I'm then far from ignoring it. I'll need that :)
<verterok> karni: regarding makeThing, the implementation of MakrFile and MakeDir is actually MakeThing :)
<karni> verterok: ;D
<verterok> karni: kind of
<verterok> karni: the list of non-accepted shares to you only include the shares offered using the protocol, which no one use
<karni> verterok: it was only few line of code duplicaiton, so I've let myself create two AQCommands, not extending a common MakeThing
<verterok> karni: because you need the username
<karni> verterok: aha
<verterok> karni: and now (with sso) the username is some ugly url
<karni> verterok: right.. true :<
<verterok> karni: so, consider the non-accepted shares deprecated/old  stuff
<verterok> karni: currently all the shares offer/accept is done via web
<karni> verterok: ok. I do know however I extract the share owner names from stuff returned by getVolumes, so it's good
<karni> verterok: I see. So I'll probably play with some REST then, too.
<karni> verterok: thanks :)
<verterok> np
<karni> verterok: ah. if you could have just a short glance at PM I've sent you, I would really appreciate.
 * verterok looks
<verterok> karni: think of the yield+deferreds as a way to inline the callbacks (the method is decorated with @defer.inlineCallbacks ;))
<karni> verterok: yes, I've noticed that ;)
<verterok> karni: so, what "yield self.deferred" does is something like pausing the flow until the deferred result is available
<karni> so whenever there's yield, a deferred is inlined -- is that returned at the same time?
<verterok> karni: the result of the deferred is discarded in this case
<karni> verterok: so it _is_ like blocking (not really, but resebmles)
<verterok> karni: it helps to make the code simpler
<verterok> karni: becuase it looks like regulard blocking code
<verterok> *regular
<karni> verterok: but it's not.. o_O
<verterok> exactly
<karni> verterok: this is seriously Twisted ;d
<dobey> haha
<karni> verterok: thanks. I don't think you can explain that better :)
<verterok> hehe
<verterok> karni: I'm sure there is a better way to explain it...that's the way I can :)
<verterok> dobey: :)
<karni> verterok: I appreciate :)
<karni> verterok: what I wanted to add to your question if I was writing the SD in Java - I think that having relatively similar SD on Android, we'll be able to use less or more of it's potential when we want, depending if it's a phone/tablet/misc
<karni> verterok: so instead of continuing to come up with my own way to the sync stuff, I thought I would go for it and try to implement the SD as it is. at least some parts of it.
<verterok> karni: sure, but I was thinking that maybe is too much :)
<karni> verterok: that's also possible hehehe
<verterok> karni: IMHO, you should pick/steal the features/design you need/like from SD, and build from there
<karni> verterok: there are moments when I'm testing faith in myself (the core of ACQ with those inline deferreds is the worst part since ever I think)
<karni> verterok: uhm :)
<karni> verterok: I think once I have the ACQ - I'm basically there. if anything is to heavyweight - I'll strip that.
<verterok> karni: the components layout is good IMO, having the networks stuff isolated in ActionQueue, sync logic in a separate compoent, etc
<karni> verterok: can't agree more. I like that, too.
<verterok> karni: what I don't really like about SD/u1-sp is that we have a lot of duplication
<karni> verterok: uhm..
<verterok> karni: mostly in the network/protocol stuff
<karni> verterok: right. I also didn't want to reach to low (although I happend sometimes, and I will, because I want to implement trottling at some point)
<verterok> karni: e.g: the python storage protocol have Volume classes (share, udf, etc), and we have a separate Volume class hierarchy (share, udf, etc) in syncdaemon
<karni> verterok: and focus on the app itself - but sometimes that wasn't possible - like now, with SD. much flesh.
<verterok> karni: same happens with the commands/requests
<karni> verterok: aha..
<verterok> but it's just my opinion :)
<karni> verterok: indeed sounds like some duplication
<verterok> if I have to write the thing from scratch I'ld probably allow highly coupling between ActionQueue and the protocol
<karni> verterok: I'll be happy to help / keep a close eye on that
<verterok> karni: it will probably have a different set of problems :)
<verterok> karni: good luck!, need to go afk for a while
<karni> verterok: I'm aware it will be too low level high tech for me ;)
<karni> verterok: ok, thanks! bye bye
<karni> we'll use Java Future then, too ;)
<verterok> sure! hehe
<karni> It wouldn't be too low level if the dang thing was well documented ;D (the protocol)
<karni> ok, will code a bit more now.
<verterok> karni: got it...will write some docs sometime
<karni> verterok: it's not your fault. I mean the really low stuff, like packing bytes etc
<verterok> karni: ahh, that's my fault too ;)
<verterok> hehe
<karni> verterok: ;D
<karni> verterok: you my best man verterok, anyway :)!
<karni> beuno: I got a little stuck with one Twisted method of ActionQueueCommand - so instead of blocking work, I implemented 7 commands. will get back to AQC tomorrow.
<karni> It's been nearly half a day, so I'm EODing. Have a great evening everybody.
<karni> That was a good day :)
<dobey> later
<beuno> karni, sounds great
<karni> beuno: my next TODO is complete the AQC (the tricky one), implement Upload and Download commands (I've got unlink, makefile, makedir, getdelta, listvolumes, etc), and integrate.
<karni> "When you debug a platform, you sometimes have to understand what apps do. It can be very scary." -- romain guy :D (the guy from Android team)
<beuno> heh
 * karni was reading Twisted docs but seems it's time to get some sleep
<karni> good night guys \o
#ubuntuone 2011-02-10
<duanedesign> morning all
<mandel_afk> ivanka: ping
<mandel_afk> duanedesign: morning :)
<ivanka> mandel: hi
<mandel> ivanka: hello, here too, I dont want to  seem rude :)
<ivanka> mandel: :-)
<JamesTait> Bore da!
<ralsina> good morning everyone!
<duanedesign> morning ralsina
<ralsina> morning duanedesign!
<alecu> tomboy seems to be broken in my natty... hmpf
<nessita> alecu: fix it! :-D
 * nessita runs
<alecu> nessita, no... I mean, the tomboy executable keeps crashing!
<nessita> oh
<ralsina> alecu dobey nessita thisfred standup in 4'
<thisfred> yipyip
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> alecu, standup ping!
<alecu> me
<nessita> dobey, mandel!
<ralsina> mandel left for the doctor, I
<dobey> me
<ralsina>  I have his status and report
<dobey> λ DONE: bug 714894 x5, bug 715993, moved u1sync to separate project,
<dobey> λ TODO: shotwell plug-in research, finish bug 673012, evaluate SRUs for maverick
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> oh
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 714894 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol (and 5 other projects) "We're packaging it wrong (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714894
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715993 in ubuntuone-client "package python-ubuntuone-client 1.5.3 r848~natty1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone/__init__.py', which is also in package python-ubuntuone-storageprotocol 1.5.0-0ubuntu2 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715993
<nessita> dobey: ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673012 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Async monitoring of _changes (affects: 1) (heat: 43)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673012
<ralsina> dobey: you are NOT late today :-D
<dobey> sorry, habit
<ralsina> nessita?
<nessita> DONE: Proposed branch for bug #715776. Had a very long conversation with jdo re shares. Made several reviews.
<nessita> TODO: weekly call. Convince jdo to try to make shares a 0.1 better. Work on bug #716431.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes, but I'm behind schedule.
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715776 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Shares dir name may not be unique (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715776
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716431 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Shares to me path looks aweful (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716431
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, canonicaladmin, doctor :-(
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, sprint planning, triage another 8 tons of bugs, some coding (my days are all alike)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> thisfred!
<thisfred> DONE: u1couch API discussion with aquarius, and thinking about design of same
<thisfred> TODO: Bug #702183, Bug #702116, u1couch API, make UDF notifications aggregate
<thisfred> BLOCKED: nada
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702183 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control panel in the background and change the launcher icon to urgent when the user exceeds their quota (affects: 1) (heat: 120)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702183
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702116 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to show and update a progressbar in the Ubuntu One launcher for pending operations (affects: 1) (heat: 120)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702116
<thisfred> alecu!
<alecu> DONE: a branch to update the progressbar (bug #702116), depends on latest thisfred branch. Talked with aquarius re: API work on android. Reading on DroidCouch.
<alecu> TODO: setup android dev env. Find a way to make DroidCouch talk to U1 couch servers.
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> HATE: the internet
<alecu> pre-EOM comments time!
<ralsina> mandel has implemented file status on windows, some branches need more reviews
<ralsina> But they are windows reviews, so they are mine
<ralsina> file status notifications, that is
<thisfred> alecu: oh you're doing the progressbar? Awesome, let me know when you need reviews
<ralsina> He's at the doctor now.
<alecu> thisfred, my branch only implements all the backend logic for the progressbar; I was hoping you would tackle the libunity stuff :-)
<thisfred> alecu: sure, np
<thisfred> that's the fun part. Well, sometimes :)
<ralsina> Please talk to stuart about the API work, since he will manage you on that, but  let me know if you are too busy with non-API work so we can manage your time correctly ok?
<nessita> ralsina: any news on the sprint?
<ralsina> nessita: still waiting official approval
<ralsina> remember our weekly team call
<ralsina> And I have nothing else
<dobey> oh man, that call thing is today isn't it
<ralsina> dobey: yup
<dobey> i wonder when my mic will start working again
<ralsina> dobey: hopefully soon? It has not worked once since I have been in the company ;-)
<nessita> dobey: have you tried buying another mic?
<ralsina> eom?
<dobey> nessita: the hardware is fine
<dobey> ralsina: it worked a couple months ago :)
<ralsina> dobey: I have been here 2.15 months :-)
<nessita> dobey: maybe is broken now
<nessita> ralsina: eom here
<ralsina> eom its is!
<dobey> nessita: nope. it just stopped working after an update a couple months ago
<nessita> dobey: when you speak it sounds like a busted mic, but... your call
<nessita> anyways, dobey, can you please let me know how to test https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/pth-mathic/+merge/49124
<nessita> dobey: make distcheck is failing with
<ralsina> dobey, there is a branch from manuel that is not landing
<nessita> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/nessita/canonical/u1/client/review_pth-mathic/libsyncdaemon'
<nessita>   VALAC  libsyncdaemon_1_0_la_vala.stamp
<nessita> /bin/bash: -C: command not found
<ralsina> nessita: you don't have valac installed?
<nessita> maybe?
<nessita> when did we added a new dep? and why we didn't send an email to ubunet-discuss? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: it's for the shotwell plugin
<ralsina> nessita: but yes, it was... under-announced?
<nessita> ralsina: right, can we let the whole team know in the mailing list?
<ralsina> nessita: sure. Dobey, mail it? ;-)
<alecu> thisfred, I set your branch to "approved" an hour or so ago, but it has not been merged yet
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-702055/+merge/48987
<alecu> dobey, do you have any idea why? ^^
<thisfred> alecu, yeah I saw. Maybe mandel's branch is holding stuff up? dobey?
<nessita> alecu: talk to dobey, tarmac is weord these days
<thisfred> or commit message
<nessita> weird*
<thisfred> let me look
<nessita> commit message is set
<alecu> right
<thisfred> right, I thought I did that
<thisfred> btw, nessita: Not a single remark? That's unusual :P
<nessita> thisfred: it was later last night ;-)
<nessita> late*
<nessita> thisfred: and you branch was really good, I must say
<nessita> particularly on styling issues
<nessita> thisfred: congrats!
<dobey> rodrigo_: ping
 * karni reports in
<dobey> karni: dobry :)
<karni> dobey: hahaha :D
<karni> dobey: you what, polish or something ;)
<karni> dobey: dobry!
<alecu> btw: congrats to mandel on his award :-)
<alecu> and to rye too!
<dobey> karni: no, not polish
<karni> dobey: was kidding ;) but it was funny to see that greeting hehe
<dobey> karni: but maybe i confused the polish and the czech :P
<karni> dobey: no, it was perfect :D
<dobey> hehe ok :)
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: so, I had my syncdaemon disconnected, and the bubbles still read '3 files uploading'. Do you think we can improve that somehow? (happy to fill in a report when you have an opinion)
<nessita> alecu: i didn't know SD was disconnected, so when I saw the bubble I was happy that my files were uploading. But they weren't!
<alecu> nessita, I have a branch waiting for eric's latest branch to land that adds connection/disconnection bubbles.
<nessita> alecu: YOU ROCK
<alecu> nessita, but I think I'm not pausing the "3 files uploading" bubble.... so your case will fail exactly like that...
<alecu> nessita, so I'd really like a bug report on that, if you may :-)
<nessita> alecu: sure!
<rodrigo_> dobey, pong
<nessita> bug #716457
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716457 in ubuntuone-client "'N files are uploading' is missleading when syncdaemon is disconnected (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716457
<nessita> alecu: ^
<alecu> thanks!
<joshuahoover> ralsina, alecu: just saw this post by jcastro about libunity and the progress indicator: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/3202209062/progress-meters-quicklists-and-number-count-for-the has some links in it that might be useful...sorry if this is all old news to you guys :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: not to me!
<alecu> joshuahoover, Chipaca told us about it yesterday, but thanks a lot :-)
<joshuahoover> alecu: cool
<jcastro> any gotchas or things you run into that could help the next set of app authors would be useful if you want to add to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<alecu> jcastro, will do, thanks!
<dobey> jcastro: is there a design page on what some types of apps should do with their launchers, similar to the pages for notifications/etc?
<jcastro> not afaict
<dobey> yeah i'm not seeing anything on the unity page either
<ralsina> sorry guys we are a bit delayed with the team meeting
<ralsina> Let's postpone it for now+10 minutes
<dobey> heh
<dobey> stop arguing about the email vs. visible name thing :)
<ralsina> dobey: it's a bit deeper than that, really
<thisfred> hmmm python-ubuntuone-client is failing to install
<thisfred> on maverick
<thisfred> from nightlies
<dobey> thisfred: yes, we know
<thisfred> oh ok
<joshuahoover> jcastro: i love your updates on unity...great posts!
 * thisfred learns to stop worrying and love the bomb
<jcastro> <3
<dobey> thisfred: it will be fixed shortly
<thisfred> awesome
 * dobey fixes the other nightlies too
<karni> looks like I managed to untwist the AQC
<beuno> karni, \o/
<karni> beuno: I'll keep you posted! :)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: forgot to ask about nightlies...are they still broken? will they be fixed soon?
<dobey> joshuahoover: they should be installable now
<dobey> joshuahoover: but working might be a bit bold to say, with the big change to pth files that's landing right now :)
<dobey> but once all the pth support stuff lands, it should be working again too
<dobey> joshuahoover: but i am working on it, yes :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: cool
<ralsina> ok, I'm going to have a pathetic lunch break
<ralsina> See everyone in a while
<karni> facundobatista / Chipaca : why is query_volumes the only method, that doesn't use the ActionCommandQueue.go() scheme, and calls the client method directly?
<karni> I can only imagine it's because it's of high importance and, thus, executed instantly instead of being queued.
<kklimonda> great, so apparently U1 has managed to send over 400MB of data using my phone..
<kklimonda> my bill is not happy ;)
<karni> kklimonda: what do you mean U1 and using your phone
<karni> kklimonda: you used mobile connection and your laptop, was it a mobile app, or something else?
<kklimonda> yeah, I've used mobile connection and my laptop
<karni> kklimonda: U1 is smart, but not _that_ smart. u should have u1sdtool -d or something :<
<kklimonda> I did have
<kklimonda> but it doesn't stay disabled after reboot
<karni> O_o
<kklimonda> also, there was really nothing there to sync
<karni> right
<karni> so where teh 400 megs from?
<kklimonda> well, it obviously decided it knew better
<kklimonda> it started resyncing my music
<kklimonda> also, it is a good indicator that we need.. well, an indicator to indicate that U1 is doing something..
<karni> kklimonda: alecu is already working on it with promising results
<karni> kklimonda: aggregated notifications, that is.
<kklimonda> brr, I've had to pay over $80 because of that small incident..
<kklimonda> well, $80 just for the data sent
<kklimonda> some more for the bill itself..
<karni> kklimonda: you know you can't really blame U1 for it.. u1sdtool -d disconnects it only for the current session. Ubuntu doesn't diffrenciate what connection you're using.
<karni> kklimonda: however, that perhaps might be a good idea to file a bug report or something to make the disconnect option permanent
<kklimonda> karni: I can blame it for syncing files that were already synced.
<karni> kklimonda: that sounds more resonable, right
<kklimonda> I wonder why it did that.. I'll have to dig into that deeper when I'm back home.
<karni> kklimonda: you might wanna look at the logs (that's probably what you meant)
<kklimonda> anyone interested in helping me figure it out tomorrow I can provide you with logs ;)
<kklimonda> one weird thing I see in logs is "2011-02-06 16:09:23,199 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.local_rescan - DEBUG - Deleting metadata, because of node_id=None, of '/home/kklimonda/Music/Tom Waits'"
<mandel> ralsina_lunch, ivanka: i;m back earlier than expected, let me know when you wanna do the mumble
<kklimonda> and one such line for each and every folder in ~/Music/
<mandel> rye: ping
<kklimonda> ok, I'll be back in few hours.
<rye> mandel, kind-of-pong
<mandel> rye: kind-of-congrats then ;)
<rye> mandel, ah, thanks! Congrats to you too!
<mandel> rye: thx! i think is our turn to buy a round next time we all meet :)
<rye> mandel, wow, yes, definitely!
<mandel> dobey: ping
<dobey> mandel: yo
<mandel> dobey: hello, can you give be a hand to understand an error when trying to land a branch?
<dobey> sure
<mandel> dobey: this is the merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/implement_windows_os_helper/+merge/46630
<dobey> mandel: lint failed
<dobey> undefined name 'WindowsError'
<dobey> i guess maybe we need to add some magical ignore stuff for u1lint also
<mandel> dobey: where abouts is that? my brain most be blocking it...
<mandel> oh, got it, ctrl+F i the browser hehe
<dobey> mandel: the actual errors tend to be in the sort-of middle of the output, because stderr and stdout are joined with \n, and not merged into a single output :-/
<dobey> mandel: so sometimes it can be hard to read :(
<dobey> i'll see if i can fix tarmac to handle that better
<mandel> dobey: he, i was looking at the bottom wondering wtf :)
<dobey> mandel: yeah, the bottom tells you what failed sort of, but you have to search up to find the actual error
<mandel> dobey: ok, now that i know… i'll think a way to go around the windowserror, 'cause the diable comment does not work with pyflakes, right?
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<dobey> mandel: right
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: which room?
<mandel> ralsina: the mumble
<ralsina> yes.... online services desktop+?
<mandel> ralsina: ok
<dobey> mandel: you can do try: import blah blah; except ImportError: class WindowsError: blah blah, or just add it to the ignore list in pylintrc for now
<mandel> dobey: I'll do the import blah blah, at least is not a general thing, just in case
<ralsina> that's because that import fails on Linux, right?
<dobey> ralsina: presumably yes
<ralsina> so, we need to add "run lint on Linux before approving" :-(
<ralsina> to our windows review checklist
<mandel> ralsina: well, there should be a windows review and alinux one
<mandel> ralsina: you did windows which is ok, the other should pick this things...
<ralsina> mandel: yeah
<mandel> I really do not know why the uses WindowsError and not OSError...
<ralsina> So no reviews that just read the code, either
<dobey> well
<ralsina> mandel: it's a known quirk
<dobey> this is what bots are for
<dobey> and the bot caught it :)
<ralsina> You can even get DOSError in some specific cases
<mandel> puag...
<ralsina> puag indeed
<ralsina> WindowsError is raised whenever there is a windows-specific error that can't happen on any other platform
<ivanka> mandel: hi! I'm ready
<mandel> ralsina: well, at least the recognize Windows as not being an OS hehe
<mandel> ivanka: desktop+ room?
<ralsina> mandel: WindowsError subclasses OSError anyway so you could catch OSError still
<mandel> ivanka: and hello
<mandel> ralsina: hmm, really?
<ralsina> mandel: the doc says so :-)
<ralsina> http://docs.python.org/library/exceptions.html
 * ralsina considers throwing random VMSErrors occasinally
<mandel> ralsina: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/ubuntuone-windows-installer/trunk/view/head:/install/UbuntuOne7.wxs
<thisfred> dobey any idea why my branch is not landing? has commit message and was approved 3h ago https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-702055/+merge/48987
<dobey> thisfred: yes, i had disabled client stuff from landing for a bit while fixing up the nightlies for the pth changes
<dobey> thisfred: it should land in the next run in a few minutes
<thisfred> dobey: ah ok, thx
<ralsina> mandel: that file is agonizingly long and xml-y
<ralsina> xml-y sounds like smelly, FYI
<mandel> ralsina: yes, and is casesensitive, look at the bottom, where it says UI
<dobey> lunch time :)
<ralsina> My mumble died!!!!
<ralsina> Oh, everyone's died :-)
<mandel>  mine too hehe
<mandel> server went down...
<Fury1> Hi I have problems accessing my account. When I click on "Konto verwalten" ("Manage accounts"). Firefox opens a blank website https://login.ubuntu.com/+openid. The statusbar says "Fertig" (Ready").
<Fury1> I'm using a german version of ubuntu. I hope my the guessed english original messages in () are understandable.
<dobey> Fury1: hrmm, are you using a proxy?
<Fury1> no
<dobey> Fury1: that page shouldn't be blank, so maybe something is wrong with firefox. not sure. but the link opens https://one.ubuntu.com/account/ which redirects through the openid log-in process to make sure you're logged in
<dobey> Fury1: does opening that link work?
<Fury1> after a while waiting for login.ubuntu.com it just returns to https://login.ubuntu.com/+openid
<dobey> Fury1: ok, try clearing your cookies for one.ubuntu.com and login.ubuntu.com, and clearing your cache
<dobey> kenvandine: ping
<Fury1> I cleared my cache and cookies and tried again to login clicking on "Manage accounts" Ubuntu Single Sign in asked for my password. Now I'm stucked at another blank website https://one.ubuntu.com/auth/complet/?next=%Faccount......
<dobey> Fury1: i think there is maybe something wrong with either your firefox or your ISP then. it works fine here :(
<Fury1> :-( I'll try a different browser. If that doesn't work I'll try at work tomorrow.
<alecu> thisfred, here's the progressbar backend branch (depends on your last branch) https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/status-progressbar/+merge/49266
<thisfred> alecu: thanks! I'll review and then see if I can start hooking it up!
<kenvandine> dobey, pong
<dobey> kenvandine: hey. just wondering if it doesn't make sense to have the "close" menu item in the unity menubar for u1 control panel
<kenvandine> why?
<kenvandine> i hate those stubs
<kenvandine> why have a menu at all?
<dobey> i don't know. i guess the idea of unity without the menubar seems weird :)
<kenvandine> we try to hide them whenever they aren't useful
<kenvandine> i think they automatically hide for GtkDialog
<kenvandine> which makes sense
<kenvandine> but if you don't provide any functionality in the menu, what's the difference?
<kenvandine> that's my opinion :)
<dobey> don't know :P
<dobey> encompass won't have any menus normally
<thisfred> alecu: approved, so you have 2 +1s, and I think my branch has been merged
<alecu> yes, it finally merged! thanks dobey :-)
<dobey> sure
<alecu> thisfred, so, the place to update the UI would be the _timeout method in ProgressBar. I've calculated the number as a percentage, but it seems the library uses 0.0 - 1.0
<thisfred> ok, that's easy enough to change or convert
<alecu> thisfred, also, I didn't see the active or "pulsating" state mentioned in jcastro's post. We should look in the library to see if that's still planned.
<thisfred> I did see that Ken has numbers working for xchat-gnome, so hopefully emblems work as well.
<alecu> cool
<ralsina> nessita:  +1 on uniq-share-dir
<nessita> yey
<ralsina> nessita +1 on share-subs
<ralsina> nessita: I must confess I fieldtested it and didn't run the test
 * ralsina forgot
<nessita> ralsina: well, tarmac will run them
<nessita> but do not get used to that :-P
<ralsina> yeah, and I trust you ran them, but yes, I'll be a good boy from now on
<dobey> bah
<dobey> reviewers shouldn't be running unit tests.
<karni> nessita: hey :) what is the 'marker' used in the syncdaemon - is it a unique string?
<nessita> karni: ah... markers are a very complicated thing. I know facundobatista made then better, so you should ask him the latest state of the art
<kklimonda> hey nessita, what does "DEBUG - comp yield: dir '/home/kklimonda/Music/Celtic Woman' will be scaned later because it's in NONE!" mean?
<kklimonda> :)
<karni> nessita: I know how they work. I'm only wondering about the type ;D But thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: on the improve-share-name branch
<nessita> karni: ah! I think they can be an object()
<karni> nessita: aha :) thanks, I'll check that!
<ralsina> nessita: any chance of improving ".ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One"?
<nessita> kklimonda: that means that the local hash that syncdaemon has for that dir matches the latest known server hash
<nessita> kklimonda: so, that file will be scanned later, when the server info is udpated
<nessita> facundobatista: am I lying properly? ^
<facundobatista> nessita, almost
<nessita> ralsina: I have no info from syncdaemon about that. I can squeeze a hack if you give me any idea (but it will be another branch following a bug report from you :-))
<ralsina> nessita: it's not THAT ugly ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: that folder is being symlinked from somwhere else, no idea from where
<ralsina> nessita: how can I find out?
<nessita> maybe we can replace the string
<facundobatista> nessita, kklimonda, being in NONE means that the local hash that syncdaemon has for that dir matches the latest known server hash, yes, so the directory is ok to be scanned later (you should find the scan for that directory below in the log)
<nessita> ralsina: that's related to music store, so we should ask some music store guru
<ralsina> nessita: really, music store? I'd never have guessed it.
<kklimonda> facundobatista: any idea what to look for to find the reason for syncdaemon deciding to sync all the files anyway?
<kklimonda> facundobatista: they haven't been touched for weeks
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I think (just guessing) that is symlinked from ~/Music somewhere
<ralsina> nessita: yes, it has my song bought from Music Store indeed
<kklimonda> facundobatista: and they are all on the server already
<ralsina> We could just remove the ".ubuntu"
<facundobatista> kklimonda, first, you should see if the "activity agains the server" is produced because of indications of LocalRescan or ServerRescan
<ralsina> But the branch does what it promised so, I'll read the code a bit and probably +1 it
<kklimonda> facundobatista: I got "DEBUG - Deleting metadata, because of node_id=None, of '/home/kklimonda/Music/Pink Floyd/The Dark Side of the Moon'" below
<nessita> ralsina: we could, you're right
<facundobatista> kklimonda, if it has node_id in None means that it never was created in the server properly (or at least that the client didn't get the response, or that it got the response but didn't save it)
<kklimonda> facundobatista: ok, so the reason for that could be a flaky connection to the server?
<facundobatista> kklimonda, yes
<ralsina> nessita: it's not symlinked from anywhere though
<nessita> guh
<kklimonda> facundobatista: but during the original transfer connection was good, it was only during last few days that I've been connected via my phone. Is it possible that the client couldn't receive all the metadata from the server and decided to resend all files that it was unsure of?
<facundobatista> kklimonda, no
<facundobatista> kklimonda, if it got the node_id and saved it, it will not lose it
<ralsina> nessita: +1 in improve-share-name
<kklimonda> facundobatista: something did make it happen lose it few days ago. Any idea if my logs will help you figure it out?
<kklimonda> to lose it*
<ralsina> nessita: I also accidentally approved uniq-share-dir once again ;-)
<facundobatista> kklimonda, yes, if you find where that node was created to the server, we can track it since then
<kklimonda> facundobatista: where? what to look for in the syncdaemon.log ?
<facundobatista> kklimonda, a FS_FILE_CREATE for that path
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<facundobatista> kklimonda, if you have that, we can track it!
<kklimonda> facundobatista: something like this: http://pastebin.com/gbeUEng3 ?
<facundobatista> kklimonda, right, you should then find a MakeFile for that path
<kklimonda> facundobatista: http://pastebin.com/85Ch9B56
<facundobatista> kklimonda, exactly... that MakeFile has a life cycle in the queue, so you need to find *all* the log lines for it (you can grep with 703cd7c7-1a55-4975-99a4-0cff38f9c5b3)
<kklimonda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565535/
<facundobatista> kklimonda, in that line it indicates that is "path locked", most probably because there's another command for the parent directory (most probably, a MakeDir)
<kklimonda> most likely, there is a MakeDir for every folder in Music/ :)
<facundobatista> kklimonda, see:
<facundobatista> syncdaemon.log.2011-02-07_07-48-21:2011-02-06 16:10:43,632 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.fsm - DEBUG - set_node_id: path='/home/kklimonda/Music/Pink Floyd/The Dark Side of the Moon/03 Time.mp3' mdid='703cd7c7-1a55-4975-99a4-0cff38f9c5b3' share_id='51badade-6063-4b9c-bbb1-921f64aa87f5' node_id='e4e2e46b-5ce5-4cd4-b102-394387a6cf8b'
<facundobatista> that indicates that the node_id was effectively saved for that node
<facundobatista> kklimonda, so, if in a later run you find that that LR path says that node_id=None for that path, we may be in one of two situations
<kklimonda> facundobatista: yes, but that was today.. well, 3 days ago. But syncdaemon has been running for weeks (the original upload of this file has been on 20th of january 2011) and and that didn't happen.
<facundobatista> kklimonda, ah, ok!
<kklimonda> facundobatista: one thing is that for some time I couldn't run u1sdtool --waiting-c
<facundobatista> kklimonda, why?
<kklimonda> facundobatista: it quit with dbus message about unicode errors
<facundobatista> oh
<facundobatista> we had a bug about that, yes
<kklimonda> but the file still has been uploaded to the server before (and I see it there) so that's not it - still the only weird thing aside the whole reuploading everything :)
<ralsina> dobey: I will have to add API to libsyncdaemon so... tomorrow morning.
<ralsina> And I am personally going to give the evil eye to the next person that commits a C file without comments on what functions do :-)
<lalejand> Hi everybody, I just updated U1 stuff (nighlty) and now, when I do "u1sdtool -s" it crashes :/
<ralsina> Oh, wait, no new API. Neat!
<lalejand> it says that : http://pastebin.com/1q2rZq8c
<dobey> ok
<lalejand> even if I try a u1sdtool -q. It crashes also
<dobey> lalejand: you upgraded everything, or you upgraded only ubuntuone-client?
<lalejand> dobey : everything
<dobey> lalejand: do you have a /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone directory?
<lalejand> dobey : oh wait, it looks like every 5 minutes something new appears to be updates
<lalejand> "updated"
<dobey> lalejand: we just updated the way python bits are installed, to work better; but it breaks compatibility with the older method, so if you still have some older things lying around, something might fail :-/
<lalejand> dobey : /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone I don't have this directory, I have instead unbuntuone-client, ubuntuone-control-panel, ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<dobey> ok, everything should work now then. do you still get that error?
<lalejand> yes
<lalejand> dobey : yes
<lalejand> dober : Am I supposed to restart a session ?
<dobey> no. hmm
<dobey> lalejand: what does this say when you run it: python -c "import ubuntuone; print ubuntuone.__file__"
<lalejand> dobey : http://pastebin.com/h8mqqjPd
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> lalejand: what about: python -c "import ubuntuone.platform as plat; print plat.__file__"
<lalejand> dobey : http://pastebin.com/x9bD6VwA
<dobey> lalejand: what veresion of python-ubuntuone-client do you have?
<lalejand> dobey : 1.5.3+r857~maverick1
<dobey> hmm
<ralsina> I am EODing. Have a nice evening everyone!
<nessita> bye ralsina!
<dobey> i wonder if python2.6 has a problem with the pth files :(
<nessita> alecu: I'm assigning bug #715887 to you, so you can squeeze a branch when you have a 10 minutes slot?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715887 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Notify-OSD messages say "your cloud" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715887
<dobey> no, it works fine on my lucid
<dobey> lalejand: do you have a /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone directory?
<alecu> nessita, ack.
<alecu> anybody knows how to enable desktopcouch synchronizing in natty?
<lalejand> dobey : do you have a /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone directory? >>> no
<thisfred> I can't get unity to work. Which makes developing for it ever so slightly harder
<dobey> lalejand: have you ever installed ubuntuone from source?
<dobey> alecu: start desktopcouch, connect to ubuntuone.
<lalejand> dobey : from source ? No, only packages
<dobey> lalejand: do you have "ubuntuone-music" installed?
<lalejand> via update-manager
<dobey> alecu: are you still on maverick somewhere?
<lalejand> dobey : no I don't find any package named ubuntu-music. I have rythmox-ubuntuone-music-store
<alecu> dobey, yes, on my desktop, but I'm not at the office right now.
<dobey> alecu: doh ok
<lalejand> dobey : I install my U1 stuff from : http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/nightlies/ubuntu
<dobey> lalejand: can you do: find /usr/lib/py* -name "ubuntuone" -type d
<lalejand> dobey : http://pastebin.com/s1wHBmy0
<dobey> lalejand: if you apt-get remove --purge python-ubuntuone, does it work then?
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<nessita> bye all!
<karni> bye nessita
<lalejand> dobey : it works now
<dobey> lalejand: ok, thanks
<lalejand> dobey : so I will have to never reinstal this package ?
<dobey> lalejand: well there is a bug in the new python installation stuff. so not never
<lalejand> dobey : ah ok thx
<dobey> lalejand: should be fixed sometime tomorrow
<thisfred> alecu: so two problems stand in the way of progress bar progress: 1. there are no python bindings for libunity yet, it seems, and 2. The nvidia drivers in natty are broken, so I can not use unity at all :(
<alecu> thisfred, awful.
<dobey> lalejand: if you install python-ubuntuone again, does it then work?
<dobey> thisfred: isn't there a .gir for libunity?
<thisfred> yeah. we can work around 1. by calling dbus directly I guess, but without any way to test that it's not gonna be easu
<thisfred> easy
<thisfred> dobey: where would I find that?
<dobey> gir1.2-unity-3.0 - GObject introspection data for the Unity library
<dobey> install that and "from gi.repository import Unity" i suspect
<thisfred> kthx
<dobey> and libunity-dev should have the Unity-3.0.gir file that is xml, so you can look at it for API reference if you need and there is no other documentation to look at :)
<thisfred> Yeah. There's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI but that's pretty minimal still
<lalejand> dobey : crash again after resintalling python-ubuntuone
<dobey> weird
<dobey> thisfred: are you on maverick or narwhal?
<lalejand> dobey : but u1 seems tu run still because I can see information in the notifications messages
<thisfred> hmm: from gi.repository import Unit; dir(Unity)
<thisfred> gets RepositoryError
<thisfred> dobey: both
<alecu> thisfred, I get that same error
<thisfred> apparently it doesn'
<dobey> thisfred: ah, maybe it's not called Unity then
<alecu> gi.RepositoryError: Typelib file /usr/lib/girepository-1.0/Dbusmenu-Glib-0.4.typelib for namespace 'Dbusmenu-Glib' contains namespace 'Dbusmenu' which doesn't match the file name
<thisfred> t like introspection, ironically
<dobey> oh
<thisfred> dobey: the import goes fine
<dobey> because dbusmenu is broken
<dobey> yell at tedg
<dobey> because it's clearly his fault
<alecu> :-)
<dobey> thisfred: do you have maverick readily available with nightlies installed?
<thisfred> dobey: yep
<thisfred> that's what I'm typing from
<dobey> thisfred: cool. do you have python-ubuntuone installed?
<thisfred> dobey: I do
<dobey> thisfred: does "python -c import ubuntuone.platform as pt; print pt.__file__" explode for you?
<dobey> uhm, move that first quote
<thisfred> got it
<thisfred> dobey: no asplosions
<thisfred> seems to work
<dobey> what did it print?
<thisfred> /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/platform/linux/__init__.py
<dobey> wtf do you have stuff in /usr/local/lib for?
<thisfred> (after I ran it *outside* a source directory ;)
<thisfred> dobey: I have no idea
<dobey> someone did a make install from ubuntuone-client
<dobey> bad monkey!
<thisfred> maybe I did at one point, I don't remember though
<dobey> well do a make uninstall :)
<thisfred> but it explains some things
<thisfred> hehe
<dobey> and let me know if it still works after that :)
<alecu> this is my EOD. bye all!
<thisfred> dobey: removed it, still works:
<thisfred> /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone/platform/linux/__init__.pyc
<dobey> ok
<dobey> lalejand: i think maybe something else is wrong with your system somehow. it works ok for myself and thisfred it seems :(
<lalejand> dobey : ahm
<lalejand> dobey : what can I do ? Try to reinstall U1 stuff ?
<dobey> lalejand: i'm not sure. need to find out exactly why it's failing
<dobey> lalejand: you don't have anything installed relating to ubuntuone, from somewhere other than the nightlies ppa?
<lalejand> I never installed from source
<dobey> do you have anything from another PPA?
<lalejand> dobey : once I had huge problems with U1, I had to uninstall everything and reinstall all, maybe I forgot things, I don't know
<lalejand> dobey : do you have anything from another PPA? >>> related to U1 ?
<dobey> yes, related to u1
<lalejand> dobey  : well, no, I didn't know there are others U1 ppas
<lalejand> dobey : ubuntuone-client-tools is no longer needed ?
<dobey> it wasn't ever "needed" no
<dobey> it should have got uninstalled on upgrade
<lalejand> dobey : ok
<dobey> it doesn't exist any more; that code was moved out of ubuntuone-client
<lalejand> dobey : yes it did
<dobey> you can try uninstalling and re-installing i suppose, but i doubt it will solve the problem
<lalejand> dobey : gir1.0-ubuntuone-1.0 is not needed neither ?
<dobey> no, not unless you're installing another application that uses it. and i don't think anyone does yet
<lalejand> dobey : this looks okay ? http://ubuntuone.com/p/ceL/
<lalejand> dobey : and this ? http://ubuntuone.com/p/ceN/
<dobey> looks ok, yeah
<lalejand> dobey : I uninstalled, purged, and reinstalled, and still crash
<lalejand> dobey : this can help ? http://pastebin.com/LsbE7s4V
<dobey> lalejand: that is a separate issue. if you apt-get remove --purge zeitgeist-core that should go away
<dobey> i think there is alreayd a bug filed for that
<dobey> re: the python import error, if it's still happening, there is something else wrong with your system, but i don't know what, or how to figure out exactly :(
<dobey> but right now, i have to go
<lalejand> dobey : ok, thanks for your help anyway
<dobey> sure. sorry we couldn't figure it out
<dobey> cheers all
<lalejand> Hi again, in the U1 web interface, in the contacts page, I have that : http://ubuntuone.com/p/cee/ strange no ?
#ubuntuone 2011-02-11
<lalejand> Hi, is there a way to flush the my contacts on U1 servers (and on my computer) ?
<karni> morning
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone!
<ralsina> good morning!
<karni> ralsina: morning
<ralsina> good morning karni!
<karni> verterok: has the server bug about fileSize=0 been fixed perhaps? (I don't have a bug number, we talked about it some time ago)
<karni> verterok: fileSize in the getDelta items, that is.
<verterok> karni: I'm not at home ATM, but I think it's fixed
<karni> verterok: ACK!
<karni> you guys are up early..
<verterok> karni: naaa, I'm running some errands
<verterok> :)
<karni> :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<karni> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> hey karni !
<jderose> aquarius: you want to skype about ratings and reviews?  i'll be up for next few hours you're free
<aquarius> jderose, heya. I got the email. Sure, I'm around
<jderose> aquarius: cool... just ring me on skype when your ready
<ralsina> What happens if I publish ~/Ubuntu One/Shared With Me/somefile ? I can publish it (get no error) but I can't copy the public URL either.  And it's nowhere in the web UI (because it was not uploaded, I think)
<ralsina> notice that somefile is not a share, but something I created.
<aquarius> you're not on skype, comrade jderose :)
<jderose> aquarius: hmm, actually i am... but i don't see you as online either
<aquarius> jderose, says you're offline. Ringing you says you're offline :)
<jderose> aquarius: hmmm, does ufw cause problems with skype
<aquarius> jderose, nfi. Can you see anyone else online?
<jderose> no
<aquarius> I can see loads of people. So I thik the problem is at your end :P
<jderose> okay... i have a kernel update anyway, perhaps a reboot in case skype is confused... brb
<ralsina> mandel dobey thisfred standup in 10'
<ralsina> nessita is running errands, so she probably won't make it in time
<ralsina> But I have her notes
<thisfred> kk
<alecu> thisfred, it seems that the libunity error was fixed... but some other parts are broken :P
<karni> alecu: is your REST api work published somewhere (lp perhaps) ?
<karni> o wait.. was it vds?
<ralsina> karni: vds
<karni> alecu: sry ;)
<thisfred> alecu: ah. There seems to be a new X and linux kernel, so *maybe* nvidia drivers will work again, but probably not
<alecu> karni, no problem
<vds> karni, hello
<karni> vds: is your REST api work published somewhere (lp perhaps) ?
<karni> hi :)
<alecu> thisfred, are you using the binary drivers or the open source ones?
<vds> karni, that's a question for aquarius :)
<karni> vds: aha ;)
<karni> aquarius: /me wants to see the REST progress :)
<aquarius> karni, we're very close to havin the basic API available :)
<karni> aquarius: I see
<mandel> me
<aquarius> karni, it's not yet working, but it nearly is
<karni> aquarius: I'm RESTless about handling that SSL connection ;) heheh
<aquarius> and I'll be happy to show it to you once we've got the last couple of bits tidied up :P
<karni> aquarius: very cool.
<ralsina> me
<thisfred> me
<ralsina> me_as_nessita
<alecu> me
<ralsina> mandel?
<ralsina> alecu, sorry I forgot you on the standup ping!
<mandel> DONE: Fixed errors with os_helper branch. Create a XP testing vm while launchpad was done. Refactored IDbusInterface logic so it can be reused on Windows.
<mandel> TODO: Refactor test to test code in IDbusInterface without Dbus. Include namedpipe sever for IPC. Create named pipe client for IPC. Chase people to get reviews for file system notifications code.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina: please
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, canonicaladmin, worked on bug #712674 (yay, I coded!)
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, sprint planning, triage another 8 tons of bugs
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> thisfred!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712674 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "Nautilus offers publishing files within shares while it's not allowed on the server (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712674
<thisfred> DONE: u1couch API thinking, libunity trying and failing
<thisfred> TODO: u1couch API. Bug #702183, Bug #702116, make UDF notifications aggregate
<thisfred> BLOCKED: Unity does not work on my laptop
<thisfred> HATED: nvidia drivers
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702183 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control panel in the background and change the launcher icon to urgent when the user exceeds their quota (affects: 1) (heat: 120)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702183
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702116 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to show and update a progressbar in the Ubuntu One launcher for pending operations (affects: 1) (heat: 120)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702116
<dobey> me
<thisfred> ralsinessita
<ralsina_as_nessi> DONE: worked on bug #715713, but #715804, bug #716678, bug #716499, bug
<ralsina_as_nessi> #715776 and bug #716431. Reviews. Weekly call. 'What to do with shares'
<ralsina_as_nessi> call.
<ralsina_as_nessi> TODO: control panel bug triage, Daniel Fore from design team has
<ralsina_as_nessi> reported decens of UI bugs (yey!). Maybe work on some of them. Talk with
<ralsina_as_nessi> aquarius to see what I would work on next week (re APIs).
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715713 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Place the usage bar label on top of the bar instead of beside it (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715713
<ralsina_as_nessi> BLOCKED:
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716678 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Set name to widgets to style properly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716678
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716499 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "clicking a folder should open it (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716499
<ralsina_as_nessi> NOTES: Monday I'm not coming. I need reviews for:
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716431 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Shares to me path looks aweful (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716431
<ralsina_as_nessi> https://code.launchpad.net/~evfool/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix715710/+merge/49290
<ralsina_as_nessi> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-widget-names/+merge/49305
<ralsina_as_nessi> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/open-folder/+merge/49287
<ralsina_as_nessi> alecu!
<alecu> DONE: weekly meeting. went thru android/eclipse sdk hoops, got DroidCouch running on the emulator and on my phone
<alecu> TODO: find out how our public couch instance authenticates users. Make DroidCouch use that. Talk with aquarius re: DroidCouch and desktopcouch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> damn, that didn't work :-)
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<ralsina> 1: the sprint is approved!
<dobey> λ DONE: finished pth migration in nightlies, bug 669204, helped ralsina with bug 712674
<dobey> λ TODO: shotwell plug-in research, finish bug 673012, evaluate SRUs for maverick
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 669204 in couchdb-glib "Add Vala bindings to Couchdb-GLib (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669204
<ralsina> oops, sorry dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712674 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "Nautilus offers publishing files within shares while it's not allowed on the server (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712674
<thisfred> I'll do the reviews
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673012 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Async monitoring of _changes (affects: 1) (heat: 43)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673012
<mandel> I need a couple of reviews for windows done from linux, so please take a look
<mandel> thisfred: ^ please..
<mandel> :D
<ralsina> Anyone that wants to laugh at my C, please review https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/fix_712674/+merge/49332
<thisfred> mandel: will do
<mandel> thisfred: thx! just look at the code and run on linux
<ralsina> And I repeat: THE SPRINT IS APPROVED ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina: so we should book flights?
<alecu> ralsina, where?
<ralsina> thisfred alecu: the place is not approved
<thisfred> ah
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> Technically, it should be in western europe
<mandel> Spain!
<ralsina> Because 5 attendants are from there
<thisfred> oh, the netherlands would be good :)
<ralsina> But it may still be Buenos Aires.
<dobey> thisfred: it is supposed to be where they live, not any random place
<ralsina> the problem is that 3 of them are from London, and London is apparently crazy expensive.
 * mandel seraches for a vide of fready mercury screamming barcelona
<dobey> 5? chipaca, vds, mandel. who else?
<ralsina> dobey: 2 UX people
<mandel> we have 2UG people?
<dobey> well, 1 GBP is like 1.8x USD
<ralsina> mandel: for the sprint, yes
<ralsina> At least that'sthe plan
<mandel> uh, cool
<jderose> aquarius: just sent you a happy friday email :)
<alecu> ralsina, I just realized that having 2 new UX people would be no help after the ui freeze.
 * karni short lunch break
<ralsina> alecu: good point!
<thisfred> I'm still secretly hoping for BA in which case I will take a week of vacation there after the sprint with my wige
<thisfred> wife
<thisfred> even
<ralsina> thisfred: I will even make arrangements for your vacations if it's here ;-)
<ralsina> thisfred: I can fix you up with a week in a typical farm picking peppers. It pays about U$S 9 a day, too! ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, March 24th "UserInterfaceFreeze"
<ralsina> alecu: right, so probably no UX people. I wonder why Chipaca told me that then.
<ralsina> So, if no UX people, it's Argentina
<thisfred> haha, that might not go over too well.
<Chipaca> ralsina: me? sidetrack you? nevah
<ralsina> thisfred: all the peppers you can eat!
<ralsina> Chipaca: hey, I am just confused :-)
<nessita> hello everyone
<nessita> did you eom already?
<thisfred> Holanessita!
<ralsina> hello again nessita!
<ralsina> almost eom
<ralsina> nessita: sprint is approved
<nessita> yey!
<nessita> where is it?
<ralsina> and you have a golden chance to laugh at me by reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/fix_712674/+merge/49332
<Chipaca> nessita: belgrade
<thisfred> beirut?
<ralsina> nessita: the BAD side of belgrade
<ralsina> thisfred: beirut is actually a lovely place when there's no war going on.
<thisfred> I hear Egypt's nice this time of year :)
<Chipaca> ralsina: wah, *two* needfixings
<Chipaca> ralsina: enough to drive you to qt, i tell you
<thisfred> ralsina: Yeah I totally want to go there
<ralsina> Chipaca: I never claimed to be good at this programming thing
<nessita> ralsina: reviewing it
<thisfred> Dammit Jim, I'm a doctor not a C programmer
<Chipaca> ralsina: that is true. Neither did I; I said you were prolific.
<nessita> Chipaca: you already home? wow, public transport suck :(
<ralsina> Chipaca: these are my slowest 10 lines ever
<ralsina> Then again C is not a real language, it can't even add one string to another wthout an argument ;-)
<Chipaca> nessita: I drove my anger out. Now I'm tranquil as a bidimensionalized dog.
<nessita> Chipaca: breathe in, breathe out
<ralsina> dobey: I see you don't appreciate my love of suymmetry
<nessita> ralsina: so, shall be book tickets to Serbia then?
<nessita> shall we*
<Chipaca> nessita: animal bidimensionalization is great therapy
<alecu> Chipaca, nessita: let me guess... you had a mobile company morning.
<ralsina> nessita: AFAIK the place is not official yet.
<nessita> Chipaca: I shall do the same, I'm still trying to choke someonw
<ralsina> Chipaca: were you suggested to install the phones into a bodily cavity?
<dobey> belgrade's not too bad, just don't speak albanian
 * ralsina speaks albanian like a native! Like a native argentinian!
<dobey> so lets not do belgrade
<nessita> ralsina: you have 2 needs fixing already, you sure you want a potential third?
<ralsina> ok, eom for the standup.
<thisfred> mandel: what branch did you need review for?
<ralsina> nessita: hahaha
<ralsina> nessita: I already fixed rye's so I am down to one now!
<nessita> heheh
<nessita> did you all see my hunger of reviews?
<rye> belgrade?
<dobey> no
<mandel> thisfred: this is one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/windows_reuse_pyinotify/+merge/49062
<thisfred> thx
<dobey> is called a joke ppls
<mandel> thisfred: and if you have time, this too: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/implement_notifier/+merge/49064
<thisfred> sure\
<mandel> thisfred: I'm sorry for the merge size, is kind of hard to keep them small yet meaningful
<mandel> specially due to the tests…
<thisfred> Sometimes it's just not possible
<thisfred> I'll take a fat branch with lots of tests over no tests
<nessita> can I have a trivial review for https://code.launchpad.net/~evfool/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix715710/+merge/49290 ?
<ralsina> dobey: re-review please?
<ralsina> rye: re-review of https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/fix_712674/+merge/49332 please?
<ralsina> mandel: got the invite for the monday call?
<mandel> ralsina: let me check
<mandel> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> ok
<Chipaca> ok, so not belgrade. Huahine?
<dobey> Pristinĕ
<dobey> err, wrong accent, but eh
<ralsina> I am kinda against going to spain because of bad experiences on the airport by friends. Basically, they would rather go through groping on USA than the mistreatment they got at Barajas again.
<dobey> i had no problems in barcelona
<ralsina> dobey: you are not from Argentina
<dobey> but we should do orlando or buenos aires anyway. we don't have 5 people in spain
<ralsina> dobey: g_build_filename doesn't add a trailing "/" unless I put it in the last element, right?
<dobey> ralsina: right, that's why i put the "" there before the NULL
<ralsina> dobey: sadly, gi.repository.GLib has only build_filanemv so I can't  test it quickly
<ralsina> dobey: that is ignored, according to the doc
<dobey> ralsina: the "" is? or the NULL is?
<ralsina> dobey: both?
<ralsina> dobey: "The number of trailing copies of the separator on the result is the same as the number of trailing copies of the separator on the last non-empty element."
<ralsina> That is for g_build_path and g_build_filename is supposed to "act like g_build_path with the right separator"
<dobey> well you can replace the "" in my example with G_PATH_SEPARATOR probably
<dobey> or whatever the correct macro name is
<ralsina> Or just add a trailing /. This code is unix only anyway
<dobey> no, use the macro
<ralsina> ok
<dobey> just becuase *we* aren't building it on windows, doesn't mean it can't be :)
<ralsina> dobey: this is a nautilus plugins. I can count the number of windows nautilus users with no hads :-)
<dobey> yes, well, you are a kde person
<dobey> so i can see how you are biased
<CardinalFang> These distro updates are a pain.
<aquarius> jderose, ping
<jderose> aquarius: pong
<aquarius> jderose, want some code to log into a website with Ubuntu One?
<jderose> aquarius: that would be awesome to experiment with, yes please!
<aquarius> jderose, http://paste.ubuntu.com/565904/
<aquarius> jderose, implemented as very, very, very stupid Python CGIs.
<jderose> shows how APIs work, that's all i need. thanks!
<jderose> aquarius: so do i need any kind of application key or whatever to try this, or will that basically work as is?
<rye> erm, ralsina should the latest version have "Share..." in ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon ?
<ralsina> rye: no
<ralsina> it does?
<ralsina> Oh, wait, this is not about Share, it's about Publish
<ralsina> If there is a problem showing "Share" in the wrong place it's another bug :-)
<rye> erm
<dobey> woah
<rye> ralsina, ok, re: publish: it works fine
<ralsina> dobey, I think I addressed all your comments in the new revision. Sorry to waste so much of your time, I am a newbie at gnomeish development ;-)
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> what happened to the internets today
<dobey> people are trying to depose the connectivity it seems
<ralsina> dobey: one more commit because I should have used g_free instead of free for g_build_path result.
<dobey> ralsina: you should always use g_free () in glib apps, because g_free (NULL); doesn't segfault like free (NULL); does
<ralsina> g_build_filename*
<dobey> or at least, it shouldn't
<ralsina> dobey: but I have to use free for the result of realpath
<ralsina> "It's important to match g_malloc() with g_free() , plain malloc() with free()" according to the g_free docs :-)
<dobey> ralsina: you should use g_free ()
<dobey> *shrug*
<dobey> glib really should have a g_path_resolve () function, but alas
<ralsina> At least it says that "Otherwise bad things can happen, since these allocators may use different memory pools"
<dobey> maybe since the glib switch to using GSlice for everything
<dobey> you definitely shouldn't use free () on g_malloced things
<ralsina> dobey: right, that's why I fixed that
<dobey> rye: can you re-review ralsina's branch please?
<ralsina> dobey: what, no needs fixing anymore? Have I SUCCEEDED????
<nessita> ralsina: can I have your eyes on https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/add-widget-names/+merge/49305?
<ralsina> nessita: shipping eyes to said address
<nessita> yey!
<ralsina> nessita: is a code review good enough for this one? I am in the midle of a 260MB update and the internet feels sick.
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> those a 'trivial' fixes
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<CardinalFang> Wow, nice job, Egypt.
<dobey> CardinalFang: did they annuonce a partnering with Microsoft too?
<CardinalFang> dobey, They haven't picked what's next, just decided to abandon the old platform.
<dobey> lunch time :)
<ralsina> What is this dialog supposed to do? Honest question! http://ubuntuone.com/p/clw/
<karni> facundobatista: hi! sorry to jump at you already. could you tell me why here (Download ActionQueueCommand method) http://paste.ubuntu.com/565957/ we iterate over both Download *and* Upload ?
<karni> facundobatista: I assume it's probably some marginal case.
<facundobatista> karni, yes, it's marginal, but there's no point in be uploading a file if you're downloading it
<facundobatista> and viceversa
<karni> facundobatista: so it's kind of precaution, right?
<facundobatista> yeap
<karni> facundobatista: thanks
<rye_> ralsina, 671 revid:tarmac-20100902185055-41zos28bp0g2dr3z - Fix dbus interface get_metadata methods to use the realpath.
<ralsina> rye_: that would have fixed that bug, yes
<rye_> ralsina, so i am reassigning this to verterok and marking as fix released
<ralsina> rye_: cool
<rye_> bzr-explorer is a nice thing
<gord> hi all, just wondering if i were to shut ubuntu one down, copy over a directory of files someone has shared to me to another drive and sym link it back over, would ubuntu one accept that or freak out and start re-downloading everything?
<rye_> yay!
<rye_> gord, based on my previous tests it would download the files again
<gord> oh that's not fun :(
<rye_> gord, what ubuntuone client version are you running so that i could test it with 100% confidence?
<gord> rye_, Installed: 1.5.3-0ubuntu3
<rye_> gord, ok, and OS ?
<karni> facundobatista: sorry to bother. how does def _start(self): of Download command relate to def start(self): of it's super type (ActionQueueCommand). I suppose former is private, latter public. but do they have anything in common?
<gord> rye_, natty, fairly up-to date
<rye_> gord, okay, let me see...
<karni> double underscore is private.. so this one is not. that's even more confusing.
<facundobatista> karni, ActionQueueCommand does not have a start anymore
<karni> facundobatista: I just saw it's _start (not start), my bad. was it removed in some newer revision.. ?
<karni> facundobatista: I'm looking at unleash-the-queues-6 (which may be already old..)
<facundobatista> karni, mmm... in unleash-the-queues-6 there's no "start" in AQC
<facundobatista> karni, I'm not following you
<karni> facundobatista: ... o_O I'm confused, let me check..
<karni> facundobatista: rev 830, action_queue.py line 1160 - am I missing something?
<karni> facundobatista: and I mean _start, like I mentioned ↑
<karni> facundobatista: does the Download command override the AQC _start method?
<facundobatista> karni, ahhhhhhhhhhh, so you want to know the relation of Download._start with ACQ._start, ok, *now* I get you
<karni> facundobatista: I'm sorry, yes..
<facundobatista> karni, the _start method is for commands that want to do something *once* in their lifecycle, before they're actually run
<facundobatista> karni, ACQ just provides a default that does not do anything, so you don't need to define it in every method
<karni> makes sense, like acquiring the semaphore
<facundobatista> karni, :)
<karni> facundobatista: thank you :')
<karni> If __means a private method, what do you guys use the _for ? I'm sorry to ask lame Python questions.
<karni> Java is seriously syntactically impaired.
<ralsina> karni: _ is for "please don't use this" :-)
<karni> ralsina: seriously.. ?
<ralsina> karni: __ is for "you can't use this" :-)
<karni> ralsina: ack :)
<beuno> karni, right, so a non-enforced private method
<karni> I should be reading Python manuals instead of sleeping ;<
<ralsina> karni: one of the python slogans is "we are all consenting adults here"
<karni> ralsina: hahahah :)
<beuno> karni, I think sleeping is probably more valuable in the long term
<ralsina> In fact, you can easily use the __foo methods if you really want to.
<karni> beuno: I'm getting much sleep (especially now that classes have finished). but I feel impaired without knowing those nitty gritty details/tips about Python syntax
<karni> if only day could have 36 hours
<beuno> karni, this is how you learn
<beuno> asking!
<karni> I feel I ask way to many questions here :F
<beuno> karni, no such thing as too many question
<karni> One thing I know. In few monts time, Python will be my languange of choice.
<beuno> that's the one true path
<rye_> facundobatista, so, when i tried putting the same files online with syncdaemon shut down and copy the same files to the same syncdaemon dirs upon startup syncdaemon marked local files as u1conflicts and started downloading them from the server, why?
<rye_> the same files have the same hashes and they are basically the same
<rye_> gord, basically that's the answer for now re move of the files ^
<rye_> ralsina, ______method means it will immediately abort the execution?
<ralsina> rye_: and kill the calling object, yes
<gord> rye_, okay then, thats a shame, a friend of mine with a large share is starting to eat up a sizeable amount of storage on my home partition (small fast ssd) - thanks for testing for me :)
<____rye> gord, that's not how it should be, i will stalk facundobatista with this
<facundobatista> ____rye, #711389
<alecu> nessita, ping
<nessita> alecu: pong
<alecu> nessita, got a minute? I'm trying to think the dbus interface for enabling/disabling notifications, to make it extensible to support per type enabling/disabling
<alecu> nessita, but only support "all" right now.
<alecu> nessita, I was thinking of using a dict
<alecu> dict of string:bool
<nessita> alecu: hum.Why not a dedicated method for each?
<alecu> nessita, enable_notifications: {"all": True}
<alecu> nessita, or {"file_sync": False, "out_of_space_errors": True}
<nessita> alecu: I think the bets way is to have a call per setting
<nessita> enable_file_sync_notifications
<nessita> enable_out_of_space_notifications
<nessita> etc
<alecu> nessita, all that *plus* enable_all_notifications ?
<ralsina> nessita: with a dict, enable_all_notifications is simpler
<nessita> nopes, without the _all_
<ralsina> oh, without the all
<nessita> ralsina: is less pythonic, from my POV
<ralsina> nessita: a list of methods? :-)
<nessita> once I read about that, I would like to find the link
<alecu> nessita, it's easier to add notification groups by adding to that dict.
<alecu> nessita, we are talking dbus, not python :-)
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, having set_flag(boolean) is less recommended that set_fla()g + unset_flag()
<nessita> with proper typing, of course
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> I'd say it depends on how many methods we are talking about, and how often a new one could appear
<nessita> alecu: since dbus has such a strict API (can't be changed), I think dedicated methods is easier to maintain
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: I understand your point. I will not strongly fight for dedicated methods :-)
<nessita> if you both think is best to have a dict, let's. But this is inconsistent with what we talked about file sync status notifications
<ralsina> nessita: think of how much longer the doc you will write for dedicated methods will be ;-)
<ralsina> j/k
<nessita> ralsina: good point (to my favor). Adding an isolated entry for a new method is easier that extending an existent entry
<nessita> mainly becasue the new entry is very likely not to be updated ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: hahaha
<nessita> old entry, I meant :-)
<ralsina> nessita: can I ask a question about something you did in a branch that's already landed?
<alecu> nessita, "what we talked about file sync status notifications": can you point me at that?
<alecu> hmmm....
<nessita> I think we're abusing dicts in dbus to have flexible APIs (maybe we have no other choice)
<nessita> alecu: when I implemented FileSyncStatusSyncing, FileSyncStatusDisconnected, etc
<nessita> alecu: you wanted a single dict with the status
<nessita> ralsina: shoot
<alecu> nessita, right.
<ralsina> In https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/improve-share-name/+merge/49270
<ralsina> Why not use os.path.realpath instead of looking up two directory names via dbus and replacing?
<ralsina> Oh, forget it, you are going the other way around, of course :-)
<nessita> ralsina: exactly
 * ralsina often understands when he asks things
<alecu> nessita, ok: I'll be only adding "enable_all_notifications" right now (and disable_), and get_all_notifications_shown. We will add more methods later.
<nessita> I have no idea (in the control panel) where Shared With Me is linked to
<nessita> alecu: ok, like I said, I'm not feeling particularly strong about this :-)
<nessita> alecu: I still find discomfort when defining APIs in dbus...
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> nessita: well, it's linked to os.path.realpath(whatever/Shared With Me)
<nessita> alecu: another point (that I thought but didn't mentioned), is that already existent syncdaemon dbus API has dedicated methods for each setting
<nessita> ralsina: right, but at first I don't know what 'whatever' is
<nessita> it can be anything
<ralsina> it's shares_dir_link?
<ralsina> But anyway, it was just idle curiosity :-)
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> ralsina: do some work if you're IDLE!!! :-D
<ralsina> I am procrastinating because I don't want to patch nautilus on stable-1.4
<alecu> nessita, right. But this will be a group of settings, so I thought it made sense to group them. I'm thinking of the empathy screenshot that ry-ee posted
<nessita> alecu: right
<nessita> ralsina: do patch! we need you. Be a good boy/boss
<ralsina> 1.4 is maverick or lucid?
<alecu> anyway: I'll go with the simplest route for now, and that's the one "all" method
<ralsina> Because it sure as hell doesn't build on natty
<alecu> nessita, and also I see that all sd settings are like you said (enable_share_autosubscribe + disable_share_autosubscribe + share_autosubscribe_enabled)
<alecu> nessita, so I'll try to follow the same pattern.
<nessita> ralsina: maverick
<ralsina> alecu: generate them from a dict ;-)
<nessita> alecu: sounds like a plan. Thanks for asking opinions on this!
<alecu> nessita, well... not all.
<nessita> alecu: not all?
<alecu> nessita, for instance: enable_share_autosubscribe has separarated enable and disable, but set_autoconnect_enabled has a boolean arg
<alecu> so :P
<alecu> 3 flags are done one way, 2 the other.
<alecu> I'll go the first route anyway.
<nessita> alecu: ack
<thisfred> alecu: nessita very simple branch that adds the icons https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-717311/+merge/49443
<nessita> thisfred: YEYEY
<nessita> ok, I need to switch back to classic desktop, unity desktop is making me (more) crazy
<dobey> heck, i switched back to metacity :(
<thisfred> heck, I'm on xmonads :)
<thisfred> well, not on my naty machine. That one just doesn't work at all
<alecu> thisfred, I'm testing your branch by running "PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon", but I still can't see the icon on notifications.
<dobey> well, you're weird
<thisfred> so? :)
<thisfred> alecu: hmmm. I tested by commenting out the .patch() lines in the test_aggregator tests, and that worked...
<thisfred> only the notification patch line that is
<alecu> ok, I'll try that.
<alecu> thisfred, that's not working for me either :-( I get the notifications, but no icons.
<thisfred> alecu: bah. I only tested on maverick. I hope they haven't changed the API
<thisfred> testing on natty
<alecu> thisfred, I was missing the ubuntuone-client-gnome package. Let's see now.
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> that would have the icon I guess
<alecu> thisfred, that did it :-)
<thisfred> yay!
<alecu> thisfred, somehow the u1 messaging menu entry has disappeared.
<alecu> thisfred, this happened since today, I believe.
<thisfred> hmmm
<thisfred> that's weird. Maybe someone removed the link to the .desktop file again?
<dobey> alecu: did you uninstall something?
<thisfred> dobey: I also don't have it
<alecu> dobey, I did a bit of dbusmenu uninstalling yesterday to try to fix the gir issue
<dobey> thisfred: i thought we just declared that you're weird :)
<alecu> dobey, but that was solved today
<nessita> ok, I'm back
<thisfred> dobey: doesn't mean I don't deserve love and attention :)
<dobey> doh, this whole internets having issues thing is annoying
<alecu> dobey, will ubuntuone-client-gnome be installed by default on Unity desktops?
<dobey> alecu: it is installed by default on ubuntu, yes
<dobey> why?
<dobey> mandel: lint issues
<thisfred> alecu: for me ls /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/ does not show ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk anymore
<nessita> thisfred: for me neither :-(
 * thisfred looks at the make file
<nessita> dobey: did we loose the .desktop file in the messaging on nightlies?
<alecu> dobey, cool. I was worried it would not be installed by default, and only ubuntuone-client
<nessita> thisfred: the ICON is there! yey! /me approved
<dobey> nessita: i didn't remove it. did we never add it?
<nessita> dobey: I think we did...
<dobey> maybe not in nightlies?
<thisfred> dobey: not sure, I think so, since it worked for a while
<nessita> dobey: maybe. Could you please confirm and/or fix, when you have a slot?
<dobey> thisfred: for a while narwhal package was newer than nightlies because i didn't realize i needed to bump the version
<dobey> nessita: can you make an ubuntuone-control-panel release/upload for narwhal?
<nessita> dobey: yes, as soon as I land a branch I'm coding
<nessita> dobey: which is needed for design people
<dobey> ok
<alecu> thisfred, two approvals :-)
<thisfred> awesome
<ralsina> my first full crash in a week :-(
<alecu> ralsina, how so?
<alecu> ralsina, testing windows?
<ralsina> well, the screen went black, everything stopped and the HD ligth became a laserbeam :-)
<ralsina> alecu: nope, never had a windows crash on this notebook
<alecu> :-)
<alecu> a new gir1.2-unity-3.0 .... let's try it!
<mandel> dobey: i've seen them.. i keep using make test instead of make check… im stupid
<dobey> heh, ok
<dobey> mandel, thisfred, alecu: any branches that are must-have for a u1client release?
<thisfred> dobey: the icons are a nice to have
<mandel> dobey: from my side, they are all windows related, so not really ;)
<alecu> thisfred, we should subscribe to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libunity/+bug/709240
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709240 in unity (and 1 other project) "libunity support gobject-introspected languages (affects: 3) (heat: 18)" [Medium,Triaged]
<thisfred> alecu, thx done!
<dobey> mandel: yeah. the question for your branches is do they break linux :)
<mandel> dobey: they should not, but in those parts where we do not have unit tests is hard to say….
<mandel> dobey: but you know what they same about braking eggs to make omelets :P
<dobey> heh
<thisfred> or monkeys to make rugby
<dobey> it's the infinite rugby you have to watch out for
<thisfred> Is that the one where the monkeys have typewriters?
<dobey> yes
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> he, some of the tests have very interesting names: 'test_deep_and_wide'
<mandel> I think i've heard about a movie with that name
<ralsina> mandel: one about alien abductions? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: it was certainly alien hehe
<dobey> mandel's movie collection is NSFW
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-distcheck/+merge/49455
<dobey> can i get 2 quick reviews on that?
<thisfred> dobey:  you have 1
<mandel> dobey: on it
<mandel> dobey: +1
<duanedesign> wow, someone has been busy with bugs today :)
<mandel> duanedesign: i though ralsina was going throw them…
<duanedesign> nice
<dobey> great
<ralsina> mandel: not this week, I got snookered into hacking C and other similarly unpleasant things. By you, in some case ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: i really though you liked the test_deep_and_wide, will not happen again...
<mandel> hehe I've got a problem
<ralsina> mandel: yes you do :-)
<mandel> ralsina: but it was a good one :)
<ralsina> oh, yes, I am all for testing jokes ;-)
<dobey> test_joke_is_funny
<mandel> dobey: I fixed the lint issues, do you have any problem with the release if i approve the branches, should I wait?
<dobey> mandel: lets wait until after i do the release
<mandel> dobey: sure, I'll approve them on monday then :)
<nessita> dobey: will the branch from thisfred get in?
<nessita> the one that adds the icon name to the notifs
<dobey> it's already in
<nessita> awesome
<nessita> dobey: do I need to do some special magic with the newly added .pth file when building the new u1cp package?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> nessita: you need to change the .install files a bit
<nessita> define: a bit
<dobey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-control-panel/packaging-dailies/revision/8
<dobey> like that
<nessita> ack
 * alecu hates default values in ubuntuone/syncdaemon/config.py
<ralsina> EOD for me. Have a nice weekend!
<karni> facundobatista: what's AQ_DOWNLOAD_COMMIT :) ? what does Nanny do, foo.partial -> foo ?
<karni> facundobatista: wait... it had something to do "when the systems ready", but I can't recall the details :<
<facundobatista> karni, it's about not finishing the download when you have a file open, otherwise file editors may go crazy if you touch them the file underneath
<karni> facundobatista: aha! gracias
<facundobatista> karni, so the download ending message is captured by the DownloadNanny, who holds it if the file is open and releases it when it's closed
<facundobatista> karni, de nada! :)
<karni> facundobatista: perfect :) thanks!
<dobey> ok, my day is done
<dobey> later all!
<alecu> bye all!
<karni> night guys
#ubuntuone 2011-02-12
<karni> verterok: heheh. I noted to myself "u1-java-sp Request should support cancellation". I opened Request.java and see "TODO: add cancel support." written by you :D
<lalejand> Hi everybody, is there a way to do some ignore list for u1 sync ? I have a lot of svn files and I don't want them to be synced :/
<lalejand> Is there a way to do some ignore list for u1 sync ? I have a lot of svn files and I don't want them to be synced
<lalejand> Is there a way to do some ignore list for u1 sync ? I have a lot of svn files and I don't want them to be synced (sorry for repeating, it's just in case someone connects and nows the answer)
<kenvandine> ugh
<dobey> ugh
<kenvandine> dobey, u1 import errors
<kenvandine> ImportError: No module named platform.linux.tools
<kenvandine> from u1sdtool
<kenvandine> and syncdaemon isn't starting
<dobey> kenvandine: sponsor my libubuntuone and ubuntuone-dev-tools uploads (merge proposals), and i think nessita did one for ubuntuone-control-panel too
<kenvandine> TypeError: signal_handler() takes exactly 1 argument (2 given)
<dobey> hmm
<kenvandine> looks like u1 is busted all over the place :/
<kenvandine> and i needed to share a file!
<dobey> we switched the way the python modules install is done; and it's incompatible with the old way :( (yay python)
<kenvandine> i can sponsor
<kenvandine> ugh
<dobey> yeah
<kenvandine> incompatible... sounds like time to revert
<kenvandine> i can sponsor uploads
<dobey> kenvandine: if you sponsor the uploads or install from ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies it should work
<kenvandine> i don't see the control panel one
<dobey> maybe she didn't do it yet :(
<dobey> but i asked her to because i knew it would break
 * kenvandine sponsors libu1
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> maybe i'll have to do one for u1cp too, if nessita didn't
<kenvandine> so what should get syncdaemon working?
<kenvandine> libu1 doesn't get u1sdtool working
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^
<dobey> kenvandine: what all directories do you have immediately under /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone ?
<kenvandine> ah, controlpanel
<dobey> if you apt-get remove --purge python-ubuntuone-control-panel it should work
<dobey> if it still doesn't, then there's another new bug in syncdaemon i guess :(
<kenvandine> yeah, works
<dobey> yay
<kenvandine> syncdaemon is working now
 * kenvandine uploads
<kenvandine> can you do controlpanel?
<dobey> ok, so we just need a controlpanel release
<dobey> let me see where it stands
<dobey> kenvandine: did you sponsor ubuntuone-dev-tools also?
<kenvandine> working on it
<kenvandine> well, still working on libu1
<kenvandine> in pbuilder now
<dobey> ok, i'll do a cp release
<dobey> kenvandine: are you very familiar with vapigen?
<kenvandine> yeah
<dobey> any idea why it would generate a totally empty vapi save for the comment on the first line saying it was generated, when the .gir seems valid?
<kenvandine> no
<dobey> damn :(
<kenvandine> that is strange
<kenvandine> never seen it empty
<dobey> yeah, tell me
<dobey> i blame webkit
<kenvandine> everything is webkit's fault
<dobey> pretty much
<dobey> it took me a while to get a .gir built for it that vapigen wouldn't just die out on, and now that i got it built, the vapi is empty and vapigen just acts like everything was fine and says 0 errors :(
<kenvandine> dobey, ok both of those are sponsored
<dobey> great, doing u1cp right now
<kenvandine> thx, ping me when it is ready
<dobey> kenvandine: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntu/natty/ubuntuone-control-panel/release-0-8-3/+merge/49491
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> dobey, sponsored, thx
<dobey> no problem
<dobey> wish i knew what was going on with vapigen on this webkit gir though
<dobey> works fine for couchdb-glib and libsyncdaemon though :(
<dobey> which sucks, because i am almost at a point where encompass is usable, and i need more of the webkit api than is in the vapi that comes with vala :(
<dobey> oh well, 'night
<duanedesign> morning all
<simontol> Hi I'm trying to sync a folder using ubuntuone u1sync tool but  i receive this message : u1sync: error: --oauth is required
<simontol> python-oauth is installed and U1 works via GUI
<simontol> is there anybody out there?
<karni> morning!
<karni> notice simontol trying to use u1sync -- I think it's deprecated and, as just seen, can be misleading.
<karni> I personally have never used nor even try using it.
<kklimonda> hey, I've been getting an indicator "Ubuntu One uploading 26/26 files, 98% complete" since I've restarted my computer after an update. It seems stuck, u1sdtool --waiting-c returns nothing but --waiting-m "crashes" with String parameters to be sent over D-Bus must be valid UTF-8
<kklimonda> what can I do to make it stop showing up from time to time? :)
<karni> kklimonda: aim that at alecu when he's online
<duanedesign> simontol hello
<duanedesign> oops, he is gone
<duanedesign> hey kklimonda !
<duanedesign> hello friend
<kklimonda> hey duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> hello karni
<kklimonda> how are you?
<duanedesign> kklimonda: I am well. trying to thaw out from all the snow
<karni> hi duanedesign :)
<karni> duanedesign: still under snow?
<duanedesign> kklimonda: I saw you in #ubuntu-desktop the other day but got busy and did not get a chance to say hi
<kklimonda> duanedesign: I've already forgotten what the snow is and it's only half of the winter :/
 * karni codes Upload command
<duanedesign> karni: yes finally after two weeks we had the first day where it got above freezing yestersday
<kklimonda> duanedesign: meh, no problem - I'm also pretty busy lately :)
<karni> kklimonda: talk to me. I bought a snowboard and used it once ;d
<kklimonda> karni: ahaha :D
<duanedesign> yeah my bicycle has not gotten much use lately
<duanedesign> karni: karni is u1sync depreaceated across all versions?
<duanedesign> my spelling skills are still asleep
<duanedesign> I noticed it uninstalled with the last updatte
<karni> duanedesign: I have no clue, but I saw guys some time talking it's misleading it's still there. all in all, I don't think it should be used.
<karni> aha! :)
<duanedesign> i agree. That is what I have always been told. It was for testing purposes only
<karni> right.
<duanedesign> lots of new stuff in U1 I have a lot to catch up on
<duanedesign> the logs are starting to look foriegn :)
<karni> duanedesign: :D
<duanedesign> karni: from reading the scrollback the last couople weeks it sounds like you are making great progress on your client
<karni> duanedesign: it proved to be very challenging, but indeed I have ported quite a few components of syncdaemon for queueing purposes
<karni> duanedesign: it's been the time when there's much work and little visual feedback, since it's all internal flesh.
<karni> once I've got Down/Upload commands, I want to integrate the whole puzzle to make sure it was all worth it :)
<karni> duanedesign: hahahah it'd be fun one day to use this work and have U1 run on any OS supporting Java runtime ;D
<karni> I just hate how gracefully Python classes declare typelessly new object fields (__slots__) ;x
<duanedesign> karni: you have been doing something in  Python?
<karni> duanedesign: I have been intensely studying syfinal Deferred putDeferred = mActionQueue.mClient.putContent(mVolumeId, req.getNewId(), "",	hashInfo.hash, hashInfo.crc32, hashInfo.size, hashInfo.deflatedSize,
<duanedesign> ohh,probably mean reading the source
<karni> oops sorry
<karni> exactly. studying syncdaemon source.
<duanedesign> I wish I had more time to code. I am hoping to take a class in April. The college next to my house has some programming classes
<karni> duanedesign: actually, reading both ubuntuone-client _and_ ubuntuone-storage-protocol. ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol is not yet complete :<
<duanedesign> :)
<karni> duanedesign: what makes you busy? no time for code?
<duanedesign> looking for a job right now
<karni> I see. hopefully you'll find one where you code :D!
<duanedesign> hacking has been a hobby for a couple years. I like it so much I would really like to transision into a career doing programming
<karni> duanedesign: very cool :) coding has always been what makes me tick!
<karni> *tic.. not sure which one ;D
<duanedesign> i need to learn C better
<karni> once I read comparisons of different languages. I liked the description of C - "so powerful you can shoot yourself in the foot"
<duanedesign> I mostly do Python because that is what I learned first. not a lot of jobs around here for Python. Except some Django jobs
<karni> uhm
<duanedesign> karni: i wish I would of started with C. It helped me understand Python better
<karni> you're such a great support here. never thought of applying for a position at canonical for python programmer? perhaps after some courses?
<karni> you very well comprehend what's goind on with U1, current bugs, workarounds, solutions. you're a treasure of tips and hints.
<duanedesign> thank you :)
<karni> you are very welcome
<duanedesign> i started working around this project because I thought the application was interesting. I stayed around because the team is so friendly and welcoming.
<karni> duanedesign: I seriously you where 'one of them' for quite a long time ;)
<karni> *thought
<karni> I'm missing words, not good.
<duanedesign> ok, my spelling and typing skills are still asleep
 * duanedesign gets a cup of coffee
<karni> verterok: you were right. I'm now myself seeing how much duplication there is between the protocol and syncdaemon itself. it it was me, I would use the requests as ActionCommandQueue object themselve. I might do that one day.
<duanedesign> wow! someone really cleaned up the Ubuntu One bug queue
<karni> :)
<duanedesign> hmm, ubuntuone-launch would be...foundatiions+  ?
<kklimonda> wow, U1 did that again
<kklimonda> it started uploading all my music again
<kklimonda> ah, not all of it.. just some..
<nessita> kklimonda: did you or your your music player changed the file in any way?
<nessita> metatada perhaps?
<kklimonda> nessita: no
<nessita> ah
<kklimonda> nessita: one day U1 has decided that it shall reupload all my music to server on my phone data plan ;)
<nessita> kklimonda: is this syncdaemon or your phone?
<kklimonda> nessita: no, on Ubuntu
<nessita> hum
<kklimonda> nessita: I was just connected using my phone when I was away from home
<nessita> is there any FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE or similar in the log file, for that file
<nessita> ?
<kklimonda> nessita: yes, but it's lyingh ;)
<kklimonda> lying even
<kklimonda> files were not touched for weeks
<kklimonda> maybe something has opened file in the write mode, and then closed it without actually doing any writes?
<kklimonda> no, it doesn't generate any events..
<kklimonda> so something would actually have to change the content of the file, but leave the old mtime.. I don't think I use any nefarious application like that :)
<duanedesign> hello nessita
<kklimonda> I've scared her off ;)
<duanedesign> :D
<mongy> U1 is 'playing up' today.  on/off/on/off/off some more, still off.
<kklimonda> indeed
<kklimonda> and I get a new notification at every status change.. a bit irritating ;)
<nessita> kklimonda: sorry, got distracted :-)
<nessita> hi duanedesign!
<mongy> im still 10.10, using rye's indicator.
<nessita> kklimonda: can you please paste the fragment of the log file where the FS_* event is logged for that file?
<mongy> its sufficient enough, and not too ott
<kklimonda> nessita: some random lines around LS_ event http://paste.ubuntu.com/566345/
<duanedesign> there is a bug in the latest update of Natty that is preventing it from starting on my box
<nessita> duanedesign: what bug?
<nessita> kklimonda: is "Everything You Can Think.mp3"?
<nessita> kklimonda: so, at file system level, if pyinotify reports FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE it means that the file changed. If you only open that file without saving it, you get a FS_FILE_CLOSE_NOWRITE
<kklimonda> nessita: but I don't see any application modyfing a file, and not updating the mtime for it. I know it's possible, but that would require someone to actually do this and I can't think of a reason for that.
<kklimonda> what I can do is download the file from server, and see if it's the same as the one on my disk
<nessita> kklimonda: random ideas: maybe you have a music server that scans all your music files to update a database?
<kklimonda> or I would, if the web interface worked o.O
<kklimonda> I can browse directories, but not touch files.. ugh..
<kklimonda> at least not the More menu
<duanedesign> nessita: I noticed it yesterday. Looks like there is a new version available. Let me see if it fixes it
<duanedesign> nessita: it was an Import Error for the module clientDefs
<kklimonda> nessita: the files are exactly the same files - even if notify has fired modified events a quick checksum would save some bandwidth :/
<duanedesign> that spelling may be wrong
<nessita> kklimonda: yeah, FF4 is not working with our web ui. We're waiting for FF4 beta to settle before fix
<nessita> duanedesign: ah, haven't seen that in a while
<nessita> ok, I gotta run to buy some groseries
<nessita> otherwise I'll starve :-)
<nessita> see ya later guys!
<kklimonda> nessita: also, how is the progress of delta uploads? ;)
<kklimonda> cya
<duanedesign> bye nessita
<karni> great.. looks like no testing today :S
<karni> indeed U1 is 'playing up', and I don't like it.
<beuno> karni, hey
<beuno> it's fixed
<karni> beuno: let me check..
<beuno> should be stabalised in a few minutes
<karni> beuno: ah.. good, very good
<karni> SD was giving me handshake timeouts, and it didn't make me happy ;_;
<beuno> yeah, not sure what happened, I just dropped in and saw __lucio__ dealing with it
<karni> ack
<duanedesign> hello beuno
<beuno> heya duanedesign
<duanedesign> ok, looks like the import error was fixed
<manixate> Hi!
<manixate> I want to use ubuntuone with Mint 10
<manixate> any help
<duanedesign> hello manixate
<manixate> hi
<manixate> i installed ubuntuone-client
<manixate> so i needed to ask that it is only in the mintmenu
<manixate> cant it be like its in Me Menu in Ubuntu ?
<duanedesign> In the newest version (in Natty) the Ubuntu One link moved to the Messaging Menu
<duanedesign> but that is version 1.5.4
<verterok> karni: hi, don't know what's the best approach to avoid duplication...but I know it's there :)
<karni> verterok: true ;)
<verterok> karni: also the Volume hierarchy (defined in volume_manager.py) is duplicated :(
<karni> verterok: that's one of the things I haven't looked into (perhaps it's substituted with something else I'm using)
<verterok> karni: yes, ti should be possible
<verterok> *itt
<karni> verterok: it was easy to implement progress callback for the download request (just wrapped the output stream), but I don't think it'll be that easy for upload request, it was somewhat more complicated I think.
<verterok> karni: I don't remember the code...but it should be another stream wrapping, right? :)
<karni> verterok: it was submitting chunked data to RequestHandler and only there writing to a stream, so the cleanest way would be for me to add callback support on Request level directly to your branch.
<verterok> karni: and where is the chuncked data comming from?
<karni> in practice, what I'm missing the most: request build-in down/upload progress callbacks, request cancellation, and more verbose exception throwing (too little exceptions gives little or no info on what's going on)
<karni> let me check
<karni> verterok: what you mean is wrap the input stream I'm reading from in case of Upload request instead of wrapping the stream we're sending the data, correct?
<karni> that's doable. it's using is.read(buffer, this.offset, RequestHandler.MAX_PAYLOAD_SIZE); -- so I would wrap the input stream
<verterok> karni: got lost, come again? :)
<karni> verterok: anyway, exactly. the thing is
<karni> u1-s-p has it on the Request level
 * karni collects thoughts
 * karni would like to have everything ready on plate ;d
<karni> verterok: the Upload/Download request of ubuntuone-storage-protocol takes a callback as a parameter
<karni> verterok: so I thought perhaps I should commit some changes to your branch. that's it.
<karni> instead of doing it on the client side.
<verterok> karni: PutContent request doesn't accept a callback :)
<karni> 'my' side, that is. the application side. just give the application possibility to provide the callback as a parameter, and be happy with the result.
<karni> it doesn't ? wiat.. I must have seen it. I'm sure.
<verterok> karni: the GetContent request accepts 2 callback: "callback" and node_attr_callback
<verterok> callback is used to process the incomming bytes and node_attr_callback is to process the node_attr messages from the server
<karni> ok, now it's changed (newest facundos free-queues branch)         f = UploadProgressWrapper(self.tempfile, uploading, self.progress_hook)
<verterok> karni: but that isn't the protocol. that's the syncdaemon upload stuff
<karni> one sec ;)
<karni> you're right.. damn it, I would sware I saw that callback as a Request parameter
<karni> ah! that's it, that's what you're talking about             callback=self.cb, node_attr_callback=self.nacb
<karni> verterok: right. I'll just wrap it up, to..
<verterok> :)
<karni> verterok: do you see how easy it is to get lost using source-as-the-docs ;(
<karni> (not to mention I don't know python in practice, because thats _not_ your fault)
<verterok> karni: this are just python client implementation details
<karni> it's just quite huge chunk of code.
<karni> true..
<verterok> karni: the "java" protocol client design could have been completely different
<karni> I kinda liked the idea to pass a callback object to the request hahah. Anyway, I'll do the same for upload what I did for download.
<verterok> k
<verterok> lunch time! later!
<karni> __lucio__: could you briefly explain what are 'fs', 'keys', 'mdid', '_changes' from the class FSKey under sync.py ?
<karni> I'll be right back.
<mongy> u1 is still down for me. been that for a few hours now
<dobey> nessita: hey. i made a release of u1cp last night, so that everything would work again on narwhal.
<dobey> mongy: can you elaborate on what is wrong for you exactly?
<nessita> dobey: hey there. what was not working?
<dobey> nessita: stuff broke due to the change in how we install python modules in u1 packages
<nessita> ah
<nessita> dobey: did you uploaded a new package or did you do the whole tarball release?
<dobey> nessita: that's why i asked you for the release yesterday, but you hadn't made on when kenvandine came in irc last night to complain about u1 failing with importerrors :)
<dobey> nessita: tarball
<nessita> dobey: yeah, I was doing that today. But I didn't know it will break!
<nessita> dobey: anyways, thanks for fixing that
<dobey> no problem
<nessita> dobey: you didn't write any release info...
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> what do you mean?
<nessita> dobey: when doing the release of the tarball, as far as I know we have to write the Changelog as the release info
<nessita> anyways, is done. Thanks
<dobey> what release info?
<nessita> dobey: you don't use lp-project-upload?
<dobey> no
<nessita> dobey: look at every tarball release on https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+download (except for yours)
<nessita> dobey: there is a expandable 'Release information'
<nessita> is not mandatory but is very good to add that, to give the release info for each tarball. Is basically the same as the changelog notes you add in the packaging branch
<dobey> weird
<dobey> the other releases don't realy have a full ChangeLog entry
<dobey> they just have one commit
<dobey> *shrug*
<nessita> dobey: the releases with one commit entry are releases with only one change
<nessita> see for example 0.8.0
<mongy> dobey, sorry, back... I tried restarting it and didnt work, and it gave up, I just noticed it was disconnected without trying again so I hit connect and its ok now..
<dobey> ok
<karni> I'll call it a day. Gotta triage that little bug next time I code.
<__lucio__> karni, please ping me on monday :)
<karni> __lucio__: sure
#ubuntuone 2011-02-13
<karni> heh, now that's plain funny ;) Caused by: java.net.UnknownHostException: one.ubuntu.com
<karni> beuno: pretty good. we're headed in the right direction, just tested Download command and it's a relief to see it working. one by one and well have whole pool of commands = new features. now time to get some sleep.
<karni> night guys!
<duanedesign> karni: nire
<duanedesign> te
<duanedesign> err
<duanedesign> nite
<karni> :D
<duanedesign> I was just about to day
<duanedesign> err say
<duanedesign> lol
<karni> hahah
<duanedesign> it must be late there
<duanedesign> :)
<karni> duanedesign: you too should get some sleep :) yeah, 3:52
<karni> wanted to wrap something up
<duanedesign> sounds good
<karni> \o
<duanedesign> cya tom
<duanedesign> o/
<espen77> ls
<alpha7> I need help, I'm getting authentication requried  ... bookmarkable-user-auth  , I've already have bindwood extensions
<alpha7> i've tried awk '/localhost/{split($3, parts, ":"); print "Username: " substr(parts[2],3);  ...
<alpha7> which give the user and password and still doesn't work
<CardinalFang> alpha7, how are you trying to reach that?
<CardinalFang> alpha7,  file:///home/alpha7/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<alpha7> k so what i do next?
<alpha7> it gave me a user name
<alpha7> then i see http://localhost:43343/_utils/
<alpha7> anyone?
<dobey> are you trying to use futon?
<alpha7> I'm trying sync my firefox bookmark with ubuntu one
<alpha7> and firefox is asking me to authenticated required
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> is desktopcouch-service running?
<alpha7> yes
<dobey> hrmm, i'm not sure why it would not be working then. but the weekend is probably not the best of times to ask. you should be able to get more help tomorrow when more people are around and on-line
<dobey> sorry i couldn't be more help
<dobey> and i have to go now myself
<kklimonda> seriously, 24 hours later and U! has decided to reupload some files again o.O
<kklimonda> it's like it didn't receive confirmation from server, that the files were uploaded successfuly
<karni> kklimonda: are you running nightlies or something like that?
<kklimonda> no
<karni> kklimonda: Im' probably way beyond historic, but I'm running 1.2.2-0ubuntu2 and haven't noticed any issues (perhaps because I'm not paying attention :D)
<karni> that's on lucid.
<kklimonda> I wouldn't notice if it weren't for the new notification system
<kklimonda> lucid? damn
<kklimonda> I update to the development releases around first alpha ;)
<rye> karni, kklimonda we are now looking into api slaves which are causing disconnects (i suppose you are talking about that neverending stream of connection lost/connection something)?
<karni> kklimonda: what can I say, I do have 10.10 installed (already old-ish!), but my development time won't let me move, at least not these days
<karni> rye: nope. kklimonda has a reoccuring problem of files being uploaded
<kklimonda> rye: I'm talking about u1 uploading somes files over and over again :)
<kklimonda> karni: ah, I guess I'm an odd case - as long as I have emacs running I consider the upgrade successful ;)
<karni> kklimonda: don't even start ;)!
<karni> kklimonda: nah just kidding. it's not the environment (setup is up to 1 hour with branching the dep's), but I'm coding whenever I can, that's it.
<karni> I mean eclipse+android_sdk+u1_related_branches
<kklimonda> ah :)
<birdybee> hi, i can't connect to ubuntu one on either of my maverick machines. ubunto one preferences just says unknown
<birdybee> both had working sync a week ago
<alpha7> Problems with ubuntu one it keep restarting my bookmark for firefox .!
#ubuntuone 2012-02-06
<mandel> morning all
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, everyone! :D
<duanedesign> o/
<gatox> hi!
<mandel> gatox, duanedesign buenos dias!
<gatox> mandel, buenas
<mandel> gatox, I have a qt question, qt the style in gnome is grabbed from the theme, right?
<mandel> gatox, I have done the dialog and the links show blue (I did no styling what so ever) I suppose we are going to be settings a global theme for the qt port of sso for that, right?
<gatox> mandel, yes....... we are going to set a style for that.... and the default style is taken from the system
<mandel> gatox, ok, so atm links are blue, yikes!
<gatox> in a very veryyyyy low level in the qt classes..... when qt start running, takes the default windows manager widgets depending on which system is running........ is aa big IFDEF
<mandel> gatox, so, when ever you set the style for that you have to remember that i should be able to import it (I suppose you are going to use a resources file) since the auth dialog for sso is a diff process
<mandel> gatox, and it will be a diff process even for sso
<mandel> gatox, how is the port of sso going? got anything running under qt?
<gatox> mandel, yes....... we were talking about that the last week, we are going to see how to do it.... because the installer is going to need those styles..... but you can not apply 2 styles to something unless you join those strings..... so, we are going to see which should be the cleaner way to do it
<gatox> mandel, was running, some minor failures.... but now i'm making a huge refactoring for the controllers and the pages
<mandel> gatox, do something similar to what cofigglue does with config files, simple add a loader thaqn returns a string and forget about what the loader does :P
<mandel> gatox, uh, do not put the logic in the ui, if you do I'll hate you!
<mandel> :P
<gatox> mandel, i'm not doing that.... i'm going to work defining some models or controllers..... but using inheritance instead of creating the controllers by its own, because that was causing a lot of troubles
<mandel> gatox, what kind of troubles?
<gatox> mandel, several problems trying to create the controllers and asociating them to the pages, in several cases depends iin the order that you do it, because the controllers try to obtain data that doesn't exist until the page is added to the wizard..... i fix that..... but you have to keep in mind those kind of things.... but then another issues appear, so i began the refactoring with controllers
<mandel> gatox, makes sense, as long as the controller logic has no knowledge of the ui perse, that is get_text or text etc it should be ok
<mandel> gatox, ideally you will want to use the controller in gtk or qt, otherwise you are duplicating logic, which is wrong
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hola gatox
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<nessita> hola mandel!
<mandel> nessita, I did my first iteration with design regarding the style of the auth dialog and we should have a second one later today
<mandel> nessita, there is only one implementation thing that I'd like to know how to do which is getting the css style from sso to be used by the dialog, but It think that can be solved later, right?
<nessita> mandel: yes, ATM we're not loading css in sso, so we can setup that later
<mandel> nessita, ok, shall I use a css for that dialog, so that it lands with the correct style, that way we won't have problems with the ui freeze, right?
<mandel> nessita, or do we I simply hardcode the colors etc (orange links for example) and we file a bug to move to a qss later?
<nessita> mandel: no css yet, we have 2 weeks for IU freeze, but only one for feature freeze
<nessita> mandel: no css at all, ie no colors for now
<nessita> mandel: gatox will take care of that since he's already adapting the windows installer qss to sso
<mandel> nessita, ack
<mandel> nessita, when is feature freeze? this week?
<nessita> mandel: we can land stuff for FF until this Friday
<nessita> mon is "testing" day for us
<nessita> tue is packaging day
<nessita> (actual freeze is on the 16th)
<mandel> ack
<mandel> nessita, so, what I'll plan is the following, get creds dialog for landing tom morning after the second chat with lisettte, then move to the ssl certificate one asap so that we can get two reviews from here by friday and try to land that one then
<mandel> all this with no qss
<nessita> mandel: what about leaving the cert dialog for next week, and having this week the simplest whole "flow" working for this Friday? by the simplest flow I mean:
<mandel> nessita, all that will include the code to store the creds in the keyring and fake 'launching' the dialogs when needed, later we can look into css and the spawning of the process, or is that done already?
<nessita> mandel: what's "all that"? (not sure what you mean
<mandel> nessita, all that, means the previous message
<nessita> mandel: let me clarify what I mean with "the simplest flow":
<mandel> nessita, but knowing the deadlines, lets do the simple process where we have, webclient tries to connect, gets a 407, we show the dialog and store the creds in the keyring and uses them
<nessita> mandel: WAIT :-)
<mandel> nessita, sorry, I'll wait, I think we are stepping on each others conversation :)
 * mandel hates irc race conditions :P
<nessita> mandel: so, I'm proposing to have, ASAP, the following scenario working:
<nessita> * a user has a proxy setting of the form someuser:somepassword@foo.com
<nessita> * the user opens the controlpanel and everything works, no prompt and no nothing, but the whole proxy experience works with at least the settings above
<nessita> * next step, the same as before ^ but querying the user for the credentials from the UI
<nessita> * next step, the above plus cert validation handling
<mandel> nessita, sounds reasonable for this week, does that fit in the overall deadlines?
<nessita> mandel: just to understand you... is reasonable the first scenario? the first 2? the whole 3?
<mandel> nessita, I think following those steps and ignoring freaky friday to get the first 2, last one is more of a pain
<mandel> nessita, that will be implementing it for libsoup and qnetwork
<nessita> mandel: right. So cert invalid handling can be a exception, for example. Can you focus on having the first two by this Friday? and yes, I should give you the spawner tomorrow
<mandel> nessita, yest, I will put 120% of time on making sure we got to friday with those 2 and correct integration tests with squid
<nessita> mandel: nice! anyways, please let's validate this with alecu, though I already talked about this with him
<mandel> nessita, sure, lets talk with him after the stand-up that way we can align everyones work
<nessita> mandel: right
<JanC> hello mandel ☺
<JanC> were you at FOSDEM last weekend?
<mandel> JanC, no, I did not managed to buy a flight ticket to brussels :(
<mandel> not enough time to booked it and find someone to keep the dog..
<JanC> well, there was one U1 developer from Italy I think
<mandel> JanC, hm.. vds or maybe teknico
<JanC> working or worked on mobile-related stuff?  (I only catched part of a conversation of him with Allison at the dinner)
<mandel> JanC, yes, one of those two :)
<JanC> ☺
<mandel> JanC, how did it go? lots of work?
<JanC> FOSDEM was great as always, and the availability of the new "K" building made it even better
<ralsina> good morning!
<JanC> no more stands in the narrow corridor where also everybody has to pass to attend talks in the Janson auditorium
<JanC> and a brand new 2nd large auditorium for main track talks
<mandel> JanC, makes sense.. I guess it was a lot of work, is the ubuntu booth getting bigger?
<mandel> JanC, I know czajkowski was around there, did you guys catch up?
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> good morning mandel!
<JanC> the booth wasn't big, but we had some interesting conversations with other people etc.
<ralsina> mandel: any reviews you need?
<mandel> ralsina, not at the moment :)
<mandel> ralsina, although if you have time, can you find out what changed that vroke the tests of the windows isntaller in jenkins?
<mandel> ralsina, the set up did not last long before we broke it :(
<ralsina> mandel: will do
<JanC> mandel: e.g. http://coworking.betagroup.be/ offering us free meeting space in Brussels  ☺
<mandel> JanC, nice! I guess is hard for ubuntu, other distros have more presence in fosdem
<JanC> and asking us for Ubuntu posters!
<mandel> JanC, are there ubuntu posters?
<JanC> mandel: we have about 1000 left I think (but they are in dutch!)
<mandel> JanC, haha I'm not surprised :)
<JanC> really, the design is open and available somewhere, you can get some translated & printed yourself if you want  ;)
<JanC> (that's what we did)
<mandel> JanC, I'm glad you guys go over there.. we should pay more attention to fosdem.. but well we do what we have time to do ;)
<JanC> also, several Ubuntu developers are also Debian developers, e.g. there was a Debian guy giving a talk about multiarch, and he referred to the fact that it was easier/faster to get that implemented in Ubuntu than in Debian, so Ubuntu did get some good presence in such ways (thanks to Steve Langasek who did a lot of work on multiarch and is both a DD & an UD)
<JanC> mandel: there is a guy from the Launchpad team who attends FOSDEM almost every year, and comes with us to the dinner  ☺
<mandel> JanC, nice, I did not know that..
<JanC> and yes, I met Laura (and also Lydia from Kubuntu/KDE)
<JanC> and Dav iey
<JanC> to be honest, I think Canonical could do more to raise presence at FOSDEM  ☺
<mandel> JanC, I think is a matter of asking for it, explain the use, etc.. also if you mention other ocmpanies are making the effort..
 * mandel hates his ISP
<JanC> mandel: the roundtable about community development-related things that Laura was part of opened some eyes for some other distros  ;)
<JanC> locoteams, ambassador programs etc.
<nessita> gatox: added another comment to https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/network-detect/+merge/88545 (found more leftovers of NM)
<JanC> apparently OpenSuse & Fedora came to the (for them) surprising conclusion that they have more funding than Ubuntu locoteams organising a booth  ;)
<gatox> nessita, ack
<mandel> nessita, when on N trying to run the gtk tests I'm getting the following: *** Running GTK test suite for ubuntu_sso ***
<mandel> The specified reactor is not supported.
<mandel> nessita, did we change something, I though that on N we could use the glib reactor to run the tests..
<JanC> (and I'm not asking for more funding for the locoteam/booth; I think having more developers actually present is much better)
<nessita> mandel: now we depend on the gi reactor, which is only available for Linux P
<nessita> mandel: so you should run the tests in P. Good news is that the whole suites are run with a single command: ./run-tests
<mandel> nessita, and.. how are we going to run-tests for the old distros?
<mandel> JanC, yeah, I think it too, getting developers to be more reachable is a better practice
<nessita> mandel: we're not for now, after FF we will analyze that
<nessita> mandel: we had to move to gi in other layers... so we'll analyze backport after FF
<mandel> nessita, ack
<Mrokii> Hello. Seems as if Banshee or Ubuntu One liks to misbehave once again. I have bought music before via Banshee, but today I got the message "Your purchased music folder is not subscribed. New purches will not download to this computer." What the heck does that mean and how can I solve this?
<mandel> nessita, I get the same message with P and I have the ppa present, is there a new package that needs installing?
<mandel> rye, can you give a hand to Mrokii
<Mrokii> Oh, and I should mention that the "subscribe"-button in Banshee does nothing.
<nessita> mandel: if you have our nightlies ppa, and you have everything  up to date, it should work. Could you please paste the output of: apt-cache policy python-twisted-core ?
<mandel> nessita: python-twisted-core:
<mandel>   Installed: 11.1.0-1ubuntu1~precise1
<mandel>   Candidate: 11.1.0-1ubuntu1~precise1
<mandel>   Version table:
<mandel>  *** 11.1.0-1ubuntu1~precise1 0
<mandel>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/nightlies/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<mandel>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<mandel>      11.1.0-1 0
<mandel>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<nessita> mandel: that sounds about right. What's the error you're having?
<mandel> nessita, the exact command and output:
<mandel> mandel@ironman:~/Projects/Canonical/ubuntu-sso-client/auth-proxy$ ./run-tests
<mandel> *** Running GTK test suite for ubuntu_sso ***
<mandel> The specified reactor is not supported.
<nessita> mandel: what does apt-cache policy ubuntuone-dev-tools says?
<rye> mandel, looking
<mandel> nessita: ubuntuone-dev-tools:
<mandel>   Installed: 3.1+r56-15~precise1
<mandel>   Candidate: 3.1+r56-15~precise1
<mandel>   Version table:
<mandel>  *** 3.1+r56-15~precise1 0
<mandel>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/nightlies/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<mandel>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<mandel>      2.99.2-0ubuntu1 0
<mandel>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe amd64 Packages
<nessita> mandel: you do not have any env variable set specifically for PYTHONPATH?
<nessita> mandel: looks like the devtools in the PYTHONPATH may not be the one released in our PPA
<mandel> nessita, looking into that, maybe at some point I changed that, thx for the info I'll look into the system setttings
<nessita> ack
<mandel> nessita, probably at some point I installed manually the package and that is the issue
<nessita> mandel: sounds like it
<mandel> nessita, and it is, I just check /usr/local  :)
<nessita> ;-)
<rye> Mrokii, sorry for the delay, please open ubuntuone-control panel and see whether the music folder is subscribed
<nessita> mandel: I advice never do a local installation. Either use a special PYTHONPATH=something ./run-tests, or wait for the official package (if you can wait, of course)
<mandel> nessita, is probably me being stupid and testing the setup.py of devtools wrong
<nessita> mandel: ah, to test a setup.py, you can use: ./setup.py install --prefix=/tmp/foo
<Mrokii> rye: Where in the control panel do I see which music folders are subscribed?
<mandel> nessita, that why I said be being stupid hehe I have some bad days, you know me ;)
<nessita> ah, je
<rye> Mrokii, in folders tab
<Mrokii> rye: I only a tab called "Cloud Folders", but that only shows a dbus-error.
<rye> Mrokii, oh, that may be the reason why it does not work. Could you please run the following in the terminal -- u1sdtool --status ?
<Mrokii> rye: That command gave me "Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<rye>  Mrokii, ok, could you please check what is inside ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf file?
<ralsina> nessita: need any reviews yet? You mentioned on friday you may need some early today :-)
<nessita> ralsina: not yet, sorry, doing some reviews myself :-)
<ralsina> nessita: cool. Just wanted to fill some slots ;-)
<Mrokii> Rye: This is in the file:
<Mrokii> [bandwidth_throttling]
<Mrokii> read_limit = 2097152
<Mrokii> write_limit = 2097152
<Mrokii> on = False
<Mrokii> [__main__]
<Mrokii> files_sync_enabled = False
<mandel> ralsina, nessita do you have squid installed? can you confirm where is the bin located?
<nessita> mandel: nopes, I don't
<ralsina> mandel: not yet,can have it  in 2'
<rye> Mrokii, could you please remove files_sync_enabled line - that's what causing the syncdaemon to shut down
<mandel> ralsina, are you running P or O?
<Mrokii> rye. Sure.
<rye> incidentally, we were discussing this bug with nessita just 5  minutes ago
<ralsina> mandel: O
<mandel> nessita, no worries, I'll look at this with ralsina :)
<nessita> ack!
<mandel> ralsina, superb! can you install squid and late me know the path
<ralsina> mandel: downloading...
<mandel> ralsina, 'cause if it is what it is I'm going to cry
<Mrokii> rye: Do I need to restart UbuntuOne? And if so, how?
<Mrokii> rye: Hm, okay, it seems "Cloud Folders" works now. Showing my the "purchased music"-folder.
<rye> Mrokii, close the control panel and reopen it - sd should start working again
<ralsina> mandel: squid install in process. Slooooooooow process
<rye> duanedesign, ^ possible reason when users get "folder is not subscribed" and subscribing does not work in banshee - filesync is disabled
<ralsina> mandel: /usr/sbin/squid
<mandel> ralsina, putos!!!! so, in P from alpha2 it is in /usr/sbin
<mandel> ralsina, wait, what?
<ralsina> mandel: same in O
<mandel> ralsina, can you run squid without sudo?
<ralsina> mandel: checking
<ralsina> mandel: fail because it can't read squid.con
<duanedesign> rye: thanks for the heads up
<ralsina> conf
<mandel> ralsina, oh, but you can call the bin, on P you can't
<ralsina> mandel: note: on P at least, squid starts by default when installed
<ralsina> Sorry,on O
<ralsina> mandel: permissions of the binary?
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, it looks like that, they changed them in one of the updates..
<mandel> ralsina, which fracks up the integration tests
<ralsina> mandel: oh, fun
<ralsina> mandel: maybe you can add yourselfto a group or something
<mandel> ralsina, oh, no fun no fun
<mpt> mandel, hi, lisettte just came to me asking about the design of a proxy dialog
<mandel> mpt, morning! yes, tell me :)
<mpt> mandel, so I was wondering, why is Ubuntu One dealing with proxies at all?
<mpt> mandel, is this a Windows-only thing?
<Mrokii> rye: Thank you. It seems to work now, even though Banshee still shows that error-message.
<ralsina> mpt: making u1 work with proxies is one of the most requested features wehave
<mandel> mpt, uh.. you should talk with ralsina or nessita about this :)
<Mrokii> rye: Yep, the album I purchased is definitely downloaded.
<nessita> mpt: hi there
<mandel> mpt, I'm too low in the chain :)
<mpt> ralsina, I'm not disputing that it should work with proxies. I'm wondering why Ubuntu One needs any UI for it.
<nessita> mpt: we're implementing proxy support on Linux and Ubuntu
<rye> Mrokii, you might want to restart banshee for it to re-connect properly, and by the way, is Purchased Music in cloud folders enabled?
<ralsina> mpt: to request credentials if the user requires authentication
<ralsina> mpt: sorry, i the proxy requires it
<mpt> ralsina, do you think that every program on Ubuntu that connects to the Internet should have its own proxy authentication dialog?
<Mrokii> rye: Yep, it is. And I did restart Banshee after that. From looking at my download-usage it's clear that something is downloading the music to the local folder..
<ralsina> mpt: as of right now, every one does
<mpt> really?
<mandel> mpt, I'm tested it with diff browsers
<ralsina> mpt: chrome and firefox have each one
<mpt> ralsina, Chrome and Firefox are cross-platform and (afaik) don't assume the existence of NetworkManager
<mandel> mpt, some gnome apps do work with out it if you provide the proxy url as username:password@domain
<ralsina> mpt: so is u1
<mandel> mpt, but when the url does not have does, either they do no support auth proxies or they have their own dialog
<mpt> hi nessita, sorry, I'm not ignoring you, my mind is just temporarily boggled :-)
<Mrokii> rye: Though I have a feeling as if it's the UbuntuOne-client itself rather than Banshee, downloading the music, as the album I purchased doesn't show up in Banshee while the tracks are downloaded.
<nessita> mpt: is ok, I'm just letting you and ralsina have the conversation
<mpt> nessita, what do you mean by "Linux and Ubuntu"? Are you targeting Slackware or something where NetworkManager isn't necessarily present?
<nessita> mpt: my mistake (is my subconscious denying windows). I meant Windows and Ubuntu
<mpt> ah
<ralsina> mpt: there are users that don't have NM installed, or are connecting thrugh something else (for example wvdial + 3g modem)
<mpt> Holy crap.
<ralsina> mpt: for example, when we assumed NM was always there, we had lots of bug reports about u1 saying "you are not connected to the internet"
<ralsina> mpt: we do hit a ton of corner cases ;-)
<mpt> ralsina, we have those bug reports for Ubuntu Software Center too ... we haven't paid much attention to them
<nessita> mpt: besides what ralsina says, from the conversations I've read (but I haven't been participating actively in those), seems like in the Ubuntu desktop there is no generic UI to handle entering proxy auth info
<ralsina> mpt: since proxy support is our big new feature, we didn't wat something as simple as a missing proxy auth dialog to block users
<mandel> nessita, mpt, ralsina FYI https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=646354
<ralsina> mpt: if/when there is a generic proxy credentials dialog, we can just remove ours
<ubot4> Gnome bug 646354 in Network "Network proxy has no proxy authorization" [Normal,New]
<mpt> nessita, ralsina: Could you be tempted into implementing it in NetworkManager (and depending on it) instead of rolling your own? :-)
<mpt> i.e. fixing that Gnome bug
<ralsina> mpt: not this week ;-)
<ralsina> mpt: and we need it by friday
<mpt> Does Evolution have its own proxy authentication dialog?
<nessita> mpt, ralsina: since we need it to also work on windows, I'm not sure is a possibility
<ralsina> nessita: we may make it a windows-only thing
<ralsina> nessita: but not now
<nessita> ralsina: yes, but that would put a burden in our tasks that will make us drift from our roadmap
<ralsina> nessita: indeed. I amnot talking about this cycle but about some vague foggy future into which my vision doesn't reach ;-)
<mpt> Okay, I'm just going to throw something at a wall, then I'll come back and look at the design problem
<nessita> ralsina: also, I understand that we want to prioritize that users have the same experience in both OS's, so not sure how this impact that
<ralsina> nessita: well, in proxy this is relativesince the config is alreadydone very differently (it's system dependent)
<Mrokii> rye: Anyhow, even though Banshee doesn't Banshee doesn't recognise the downloads (yet), at least getting my music-files work, so Thank you for your help.
<ralsina> mpt: sorry if this upsets you, was not the intention
<nessita> ralsina: yes the config is different from system to system, but having the same dialog in both will hide that from users, no?
<ralsina> nessita: the dialog is just for the credentials
<nessita> yes
<nessita> and for ssl cert validation failure
<ralsina> nessita: right
<mpt> I think having the same proxy authentication dialog across platforms would pale into insignificance compared with not having to authenticate at all because you had already authenticated using the system-supplied dialog in another app :-)
<ralsina> mpt: agreed.
<mpt> But until we have a system-supplied dialog, I guess you need a layout for it, yes?
<ralsina> mpt, mandel: I was under the assumption we already had a layout?
<mpt> If so, then I've forgotten what the design question was
<mandel> mpt, ralsina I'm working with lisettte about it, that is why mpt found out :)
<ralsina> mpt: ah, ok
<nessita> ralsina, mpt: yes, we already have the UI designed and implemented
<mpt> It was something about errors, perhaps
<mpt> e.g. if you enter the wrong password
<mandel> mpt, yes, it was exactly that
<ralsina> ok
<mandel> mpt, more if there was a correct way to notify the user, take into account people with disabilities etc..
<ralsina> mpt: I see now that I should have talked about this more with you guys before starting the feature work.
<mpt> mandel, Ubuntu, Windows, and OS X all have a way for a window to request attention.
<ralsina> mpt: will try to be more cooperative in the next one :-/
<mpt> ralsina, no worries, I'm annoyed at the power company, not the electricians
<mandel> mpt, hm, we where looking at something like this:  http://ubuntuone.com/7NOpuQsbRnpAgb1OXfgxFr
<mandel> mpt, so we wanted to know if there was/is a policy about doing this, if the error color is in the theme etc.. but I think is something you should discuss with lifeless
<mpt> or lisettte ;-)
<mandel> mpt, sorry lisettte
<mpt> ok
<mandel> mpt, autocomplete failure hehe
<mpt> when she's back from lunch
<mpt> (I have long wondered why IRC clients aren't smart enough to autocomplete to the most recent speaker, rather than the alphabetically first)
<mandel> mpt, because humans are lazy and implement a good idea in a lazy manner
<ralsina> because alphabetic is deterministic
<mpt> ralsina, if there is an authentication failure, can you tell whether it's the login name or the password?
<ralsina> mpt: No
<mpt> ok
<mandel> mpt, I'm off to lunch, but it you need any examples of what other apps do let me know because I have everything setup for this tests
 * mandel lunch
<alecu> mpt, I think it makes a lot of sense to have proxy settings and credentials to be directly associated with each different network configured in network manager.
<alecu> mpt, but looking at NetworkManager trunk I see that "proxies" is a big item in the projects TODO file.
<ralsina> alecu: agreed, only nutcases like my have network-independent proxy settings ;-)
<ralsina> s/my/me/
<alecu> ralsina, there seems to be some add-on script for NM to have different proxy settings... but it's not standard, and it seems that it needs manual poking in a config file.
<alecu> mpt, ralsina: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/NetworkManager/NetworkManager/tree/TODO#n371
<alecu> ^ that's the Proxies item in NM TODO
<mpt> Now I appreciate <http://www.scaine.net/site/2012/01/ubuntu-in-the-corporate> a little more
<alecu> and here's the script to set the gnome/kde proxy according to the NM network: http://marin.jb.free.fr/proxydriver/
<dobey> proxies are frightening
<dobey> (and inherently broken)
<briancurtin> hola team
<alecu> hi there briancurtin!
<nessita> hoooola briancurtin! how was the flight back home?
<nessita> hola dobey!
<nessita> dobey: shall we disable the test suite run in sso nightlies builds? they are failing due lack of gi reactor
<briancurtin> it was a very long day, but i made it home in one piece so it wasnt that bad
<nessita> briancurtin: did you manage to get alfajores?
<briancurtin> nessita: yes! i chose chammas for this time. i haven't eaten any yet
<dobey> nessita: they are failing on everything but precise?
<nessita> dobey: they are failing on everything, including precise... they are built in a machine without our PPA, no?
<nessita> (let me check(
<nessita> ))
<dobey> no
<dobey> ah, a dep is missing on precise.
<nessita> dobey: hum, you're right, failures are for not-precise, but somehow my precise sso package is not updated
<nessita> dobey: python-zope.interface?
<dobey> no. gir1.2-gtk-3.0
<nessita> ah no
<nessita> right
<nessita> bu :/
<nessita> dobey: you fix or shall I?
<dobey> i'll fix
<nessita> ack
<dobey> and we'll have to just disable it building on some of the older distros now :(
<nessita> dobey: building or test suite check?
<dobey> building
<nessita> dobey: aren't the gi deps available in < maverick?
<dobey> no
<nessita> dobey: no? (every time you say no without an explanation of why not a kitten dies :-P)
<dobey> and there's no guarantee it will work on maverick or natty
<dobey> nessita: you asked a yes or no question. i don't think "no they aren't there" needs more explanation does it? :)
<nessita> dobey: perhaps you could mention which package is not there, I know gi.Soup is, for example
<nessita> at least in < natty
<dobey> soup is probably fine
<nessita> dobey: Gtk is the issue?
<dobey> but gtk/webkit will be problematic
<nessita> I see
<nessita> ok, let's put time in that after FF/UIF
<dobey> well, maybe we could ship just the qt ui or something. not sure. all this stuff will need lots of compatibility testing
<nessita> yes
<dobey> at least sso is it's own thing
<dobey> the music store stuff is going to be really painful
<nessita> alecu: would you know if I can check how many clients are connected to a MockWebServer?
<alecu> nessita, you may be able to count them from the factory that creates protocol instances
<alecu> nessita, I'm not sure if the web server sites that we use expose that in a clear way.
<ralsina> alecu, mandel, dobey, nessita, gatox, briancurtin: standup in 12 minutes!
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<nessita> uh
<mandel> ralsina, ack
 * nessita wrote notes
 * mandel also has notes
<dobey> it is cold.
<gatox> me
<nessita> me
<briancurtin> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> me
<nessita> alecu, mandel?
<mandel> me
<alecu> me too
<nessita> gatox: go!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Sprint week, learn about syncdaemoon, propose some branches about cp, sso and the installer. Start with sso refactoring, and play a lot of board games with alecu and briancurtin :P
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with SSO Refactoring
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> nessita, go
<nessita> DONE: sprint! awesomeness of awesome, very productive, briancurtin is a SD master now (!)
<nessita> TODO: make controlpanel use the sso webclient to remove dependency on qt4reactor and the be able to provide an ubuntu package. Reviews for gatox.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: sprint all last week, learned a lot about syncdaemon, proposed a fix for bug #824252
<briancurtin> TODO: more investigation on bug #820350 to get the readonly/readwrite situation corrected
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 824252 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "Should export an interface to validate udf paths (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824252
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820350 in ubuntuone-client "WIndows: either set_dir_readwrite and/or set_dir_readonly are not doing what they should (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820350
<ralsina> DONE: mac interview, video lens poking and asking, reviews, lots of tiny things. TODO: u1-installer call (currently in it), fix stderr (hopefully), tech leads call BLOCKED: no NEXT dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: releases
<dobey> λ TODO: gwibber again finally
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> mandel
<mandel> DONE: First implementation of the creds dialog (from friday). Chatted with lisette about it and ways to improve it. Started doing some integration tests for it and turns out you need sudo to run squid3. I'll be looking on how to solve this in u1-devtools, if adding the user toa  userwgroup works I'll delay the fix so that we meet the deadlines.
<mandel> TODO: Look into the squi3 issue. Make web-client work with user:password@domain.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, go go
<alecu> DONE: SD sprint in Córdoba
<alecu> TODO: debug ping url authentication issue, work on SD proxy tunnel
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: None
<alecu> COMMENTS anyone?
<gatox> nop
<mandel> apparently, it is cold :P
<nessita> everyone: this Friday is the last day to land features into our trunks
<dobey> it is bloody cold
<nessita> (after that, we'll need a FFE)
<nessita> so, code your features and seek reviews!
<ralsina> nessita, dobey,alecu, mandel: if any of you needs a FFE, now's a god time to start asking for it ;-)
<dobey> all time is god time for me
<nessita> ralsina: hum... I thought FFE are asked after FF?
<nessita> ralsina: can we do it before that?
<ralsina> nessita: I think it's before, but I may be wrong, since I never asked for any
<dobey> nessita: you can ask before if you know you will slip. or at least, you can prepare everything to ask on day of freeze i guess
<nessita> right
<nessita> ralsina: not sure if you have read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess (I haven't read it completely :-))
<dobey> trivial review: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/fix-lint/+merge/91667
 * gatox lunch
<nessita> dobey: approved
<dobey> grazi
<nessita> prego
<nessita> alecu: would you remind me *again* if we'll need the qt4reactor for controlpanel in windows? (once the webclient is replaced by the sso's)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, for IPC, IIRC
<alecu> nessita, we will need it, yes. Under windows we'll need a reactor as long as we use PB for IPC
<dobey> nessita: btw, i set my u1client gi branch back to needs review on friday, as it seems tarmac is hitting some issue with it still; and i'm not sure what it is exactly :(
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: right, right, right, righ
<alecu> t :-)
<nessita> I need that tatoo-ed in my arm
<nessita> dobey: have an error we can debug?
<dobey> nessita: it's causing tarmac to exit with a Unicode error
<nessita> booooooooo
<nessita> dobey: and without gi reactor is not failing? :-/
<nessita> is scary
<nessita> dobey: unicode error somehwere in our source files?
<dobey> i don't think it's an issue with the reactor itself
<dobey> nessita: no, a unicode error inside tarmac
<nessita> oh, yum
<nessita> dobey: do we have a plan to "fix" that?
<dobey> fix the u1client branch, or fix tarmac somehow to avoid whatever's causing this?
<nessita> dobey: right, but if the unicode error is not in u1client, how can we fix that in there?
<dobey> nessita: the unicode error is caused by u1client's terminal output probably
<mandel> gatox_lunch, nessita please take a read about links in QLabel and gtk themes: https://pastebin.canonical.com/59494/
<mandel> dobey, also, if you have an idea about the above, your input is welcome
<nessita> mandel: may I ask what for?
<gatox_lunch> mandel, i'll read it in a few minutes..... finishing lunch
<mandel> nessita, I was working with the auth dialog and noticed that a <a>link</a> was showing blue and not orange which is what the theme was giving
<mandel> nessita, so lisettte ask who could indeed confirm that this was due to qt miss behaving a little
<mandel> nessita, there is nothing I'm going to do related to this, but certainly you need to know about it for the work you are doing in sso
<dobey> ugh
<mandel> indeed
<nessita> mandel: I would not worry about coloring for now... I'm pretty sure we can override that with a custom qss
<dobey> hrmmmmm
<mandel> nessita, yes, I'm not worrying, I'm fowarding you the info so that you know what you will have to deal with, I'm not writing a single code for that I expect the work from gatox to deal with it
<nessita> mandel: perfect :-)
<nessita> mandel: thanks
<dobey> you know
<dobey> maybe it's not my branch that's the issue
<dobey> try one more time
<nessita> dobey: +1
<dobey> bugger, a lock
<alecu> nessita, your branch that uses build_signed_iri has not landed yet, right?
<alecu> nessita, your u1cp branch I mean.
<alecu> nessita, can I take a look at that?
<nessita> alecu: no, I'm cleaning it up, will propose in 0.5 hr
<nessita> alecu: yes, let me push (only one test case missing)
<nessita> functionality is all in place
<alecu> nessita, great.
<mandel> alecu, the squid integration tests broke with the last alpha because squid3 is present in /usr/sbin which is a pita. It can be executed as a non root user, so just make sure that you can find it in the path
<alecu> nessita, I'm interested in the part that passes the "parameters" arguments for oauth signing, and whether we should also pass the parameters in the iri
<mandel> alecu, I don't think we should focus on fixing that atm
<alecu> mandel, cool
<dobey> ugh
<dobey> ubuntuone-client stable-2-0 is spewing log messages to console during tests :(
<nessita> alecu: lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-webclient (all tests are GREEN, but one is a TODO)
<dobey> hrmm, unity alt+tab is showing evolution with 2 windows, but they are the same window (and both are selected at the same time in alt+tab)
<dobey> fun
<alecu> nessita, great, thanks.
<mandel> alecu, are you working on adding support to webclient for user:password@domain urls? I'd like to add that as the first step to see auth proxies done
<mandel> alecu, I think that webclient should be smart enough to parse that
<alecu> mandel, I'm not working on that, no. It's not on my plans.
<mandel> alecu, ok, then that is mine!
<mandel> alecu, don't touch it!
<alecu> mandel, you mean "proxy" urls or "destination" urls?
<alecu> mandel, right now we have no use for "destination" urls like that.
<mandel> alecu, proxy urls, aka I go to system settings and set the jost as user:password@domain
<dobey> ugh, double fail this time
<mandel> alecu, it looks like ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/gsettings.py   should be smart enough to parse the case in which we have user:password@domain, having setup a fake auth proxy in my system when running  gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.system.proxy I get the wrong info
<mandel> alecu, host is not split and therefore we don't get the right info, do you agree that I touch that code to do the correct thing?
<mandel> alecu, example of the wrong output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/831541/
<alecu> mandel, yes, I agree with fixing that. Please add me as reviewer if you make a branch for it.
<mandel> alecu, doing it atm
<alecu> greeat
<nessita> alecu: is the branch helpful? I'm pushing the latest fixes
<alecu> nessita, it was useful, thanks.
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: may I have a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-webclient/+merge/91676
<nessita> will have lunch now!
<nessita> brb
<ralsina> nessita: por supus
 * nessita -> lunch
<alecu> queued
<thisfred> webm0nk3y just showed me this: http://www.stgraber.org/2011/09/25/using-arkose-for-development-and-packaging/ looks like a great tool for setting up temporary dev environments
<dobey> alright, need to grab some lunch; bbiab
 * nessita is back
<nessita> dobey: is merged! yey!
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> Chipaca, hey
<Chipaca> davidcalle: hi!
<Chipaca> davidcalle: I don't know if ralsina told you about the v0 video search api at all?
<ralsina> Chipaca, davidcalle: I mentioned the searches you mentioned before the last time
<Chipaca> ok, let's chat a little :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, if it's the one named "pyvore" I'm already using it.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: PM coming up
 * alecu notices that pyvore is Chipaca's blog
<ralsina> alecu: Chipaca is cool and modern and postson tumbler now ;-)
<Chipaca> also, chipaca.flavors.me (but not using that for anything, it might be broken and all :) )
<Chipaca> oh, it's http://flavors.me/chipaca now
<mandel> nessita, FYI I sent you a public url with the unattachable image
<nessita> looking
<nessita> mandel, ralsina, alecu, lisettte: shall we mumble about this proxy UI issue (multiple mocks)?
<lisettte> nessita: which issue?
<ralsina> I'm available if needed
<nessita> lisettte: well, perhaps I'm missing a piece of info, and context, but we now have another mock for the dialog sent from matthew... so I would like to talk about that, to clarify a bit
<mandel> nessita, wait, there is a diff one?
<nessita> mandel: I thought you mentioned that?
<nessita> mandel: perhaps I misunderstand, but from your email I read that we have new mocks different from the originals
<lisettte> nessita: i am doing the correct mock now; i can either finish it today, or jump on mumble and finish it tomorrow
<nessita> lisettte: I prefer mumble now, since we already have the UI implemented with the originals mocks
<mandel> nessita, I'm in mumble, but lets be quick since it nearly EOD for lisettte and I
<lisettte> ok
 * mandel hates timezones..
<nessita> ralsina: if you can, we're in U1 - Desktop
<ralsina> nessita: going
<dobey> nessita: well it's merged. i don't know if 'yay' is the right expression ;)
<gatox> nessita, fyi all my branches are ready for review........
<gatox> nessita, i'm working in the refactoring now
<dobey> nessita: it merged, because i sort of cheated :-/
<nessita> gatox: nice
<nessita> dobey: oh yes? how you cheated?
<dobey> nessita: i changed the last bit of the test command to "; make maintainer-clean" instead of "&& make clean" to see if tarmac would still crash; but if tests failed and it didn't crash, it would still land. though the tests shouldn't fail as they passed everywhere i've run them so far (including by hand on the tarmac instance itself, as the tarmac user)
<dobey> well, at least we have a working music store in ubuntu precise now. :)
<ralsina> dobey: yay!
<nhaines> yay!
<nessita> dobey: yey!
<mandel> ok, EOD for manuel!
<mandel> catch you all tom!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<nessita> alecu: ping (I mean here, not there)
<alecu> nessita, pong
<dobey> whee, come on banshee.
<nessita> alecu: any idea why we still have a SyncTimestampChecker in ubuntu_sso/utils/__init__?
<alecu> nessita, it's still used by syncdaemon
<nessita> ah, ok
<alecu> nessita, when we move syncdaemon to use the webclient for webservice calls we will get rid of that too.
<nessita> ack
<nessita> alecu: any advice how to properly fix bug #927788?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 927788 in ubuntu-sso-client "When import ubuntu_sso.utils.webclient, a reactor gets installed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927788
<nessita> alecu: twisted.web.* is installing a reactor, so is from twisted.internet import reactor
<alecu> nessita, I'm able to reproduce it, but I don't understand just yet why it's happening
<nessita> alecu: we have imports (at module level) of the form:
<nessita> from twisted.internet import defer, reactor
<nessita> from twisted.web import http
<nessita> all those install a reactor
<nessita> (if there isn't one installed)
<dobey> nessita: looks like sso is failing on precise now due to failing tests as the proxy bits seem to need something which isn't installed
<nessita> dobey: hum... proxy bits should be ignored if deps are not there, even for tests. Have a trace?
<dobey> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/92119605/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.ubuntu-sso-client_3.1%2Br846-33~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<alecu> nessita, in trunk I don't see any "from twisted.internet import defer"
<alecu> nessita, this one I see: "from twisted.web import http"
<alecu> sorry
<nessita> alecu: this is sso, no?
<alecu> I don't see any "from twisted.internet import reactor"
<nessita> there are plenty reactor imports
<nessita> alecu: grep for "from twisted.internet import defer, reactor"
<nessita> ;-)
<dobey> alecu: ^^ i guess whatever tries to run gsettings with subprocess.Popen, should be trapping OSError and raising a more useful exception, as well :)
<alecu> nessita, ok, I see some of those, but I don't see it imported in the webclient.
<alecu> dobey, good point, thanks. I'll take a look.
<nessita> alecu: well, the simple fact of importing "from ubuntu_sso.utils.foo" willl load the whole utils modules in mem?
<nessita> so tcpactivation will be "read", afaict
<nessita> alecu: anyways, the http imports may also be not-helping
<nessita> alecu: anyways, besides moving those imports to not-module-level, do you see a cleaner solution?
<alecu> nessita, I don't think the whole utils module should be loaded... let me do some IRL
<nessita> ok, have a working branch
<nessita> is aweful
<alecu> nessita, so: "from ubuntu_sso import utils" does not load tcpactivation in mem, as I expected.
<nessita> alecu: how are you testing that? inspecting sys.modules?
<alecu> nessita, I've put a import pdb; pdb.set_trace() in tcpactivation.py just before the "from twisted.internet import ..."
<nessita> alecu: what if you do "from ubuntu_sso.utils.webclient import WebClientError"
<nessita> alecu: right, I just confirmed inspecting sys,modules
<nessita> alecu: anyways, if someone import utils.ipc or utils.tcpactivation from other project, we'll get the same issue
<alecu> nessita, right. And tcpactivation needs twisted, so it's fine there.
<nessita> alecu: and the reactor is imported also in utils/webclient/txweb.py
<alecu> nessita, and txweb needs twisted too
<nessita> alecu: well, is not fine to have the default reactor installed when we need to install the qt4 one
<alecu> nessita, we should find some other way to do it in ipc.py only
<nessita> alecu: my point is that if you install the qt4reactor after just loading some modules in mem, you will get reactoralreadyimported
<nessita> which, I think, is a problem. A module, just because is being imported, should not install a reactor
<alecu> nessita, that's why the qt4reactor is always installed before importing other modules.
<nessita> alecu: well, not always
<alecu> nessita, it's the same with other customs reactors afaik
<alecu> nessita, "must be always installed"
<nessita> alecu: for sure, I use qt4reactor as example
<nessita> alecu: did you review my branch in the controlpanel? that shows the issue
<nessita> alecu: try executing my branch on windows, you will get a reactor already imported (and I changed nothing regarding that)
<alecu> nessita, so, in all the examples of other custom reactors they get installed before importing other modules.
<nessita> alecu: what examples are you referring to?
<alecu> nessita, I've not reviewed it yet, but I'll trust that it breaks.
<alecu> nessita, the examples in the twisted docs
<nessita> alecu: so, when would you say we should fix this? in particular for my controlpanel branch. From my POV, a python library should have no side effects for just importing it. I do trust you about the twisted doc, but I don't think that's clean
<nessita> dobey: did I miss the traceback in this reactor talk?
<dobey> nessita: i guess so
<dobey> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/92119605/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.ubuntu-sso-client_3.1%2Br846-33~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<alecu> nessita, so: we either import the reactor inside each function that uses it, or...
<alecu> nessita, we change our main script not to import any stuff before the right reactor is selected.
<nessita> alecu: that's my original question to you. The "or" part, I don't know what or
<nessita> alecu: if we choose the latter, we need to do that for every client from sso.webclient
<nessita> alecu: I prefer (though not love) delaying imports inside sso
<facundobatista> oh, there, a mguillech, look
<alecu> nessita, it seems that the only part of the webclient that needs this fix is the http import. And that's fixable.
<mguillech> facundobatista: I'm here
<nessita> alecu: and the reactor in txweb, no?
<facundobatista> mguillech, so, you have two machines
<alecu> nessita, txweb is going away soon
<nessita> alecu: I'm proposing  branch, but wanted to confirm with you the "solution"
<mguillech> yes, one desktop and one laptop
<facundobatista> mguillech, you put a file in one machine, it uploaded, still didn't appear in the other one?
<nessita> alecu: remember we said we would live it JIC?
<nessita> alecu: leave* it :-)
<alecu> nessita, right. And it's not being used right now at all, right?
<nessita> dobey: so tarmac has not gsettings stuff?
<mguillech> facundobatista: right, it only syncs when I upload a file from a specific machine. It then starts up the sync process, uploading the recently created file and removing/renaming/whatever other pending files
<mguillech> I can see all the changes on the web correctly
<mguillech> as far as I can tell
<facundobatista> mguillech, mmm... what? sync process isn't "started up", unless you starting the client everytime
<facundobatista> mguillech, can you reproduce it? if yes, let's put logs in DEBUG mode and rocanrol
<mguillech> facundobatista: sync process as 'sync action' rather than 'a sync daemon being inserted on the process table' :-)
<nessita> facundobatista: did you check he does not have an unsuubscribed UDF in the laptop?
<mguillech> facundobatista: can you point me to where that debug flag is set, please?
<alecu> nessita, so: leave txweb as is, since we are not using. And let's move the "from twisted.web import http" inside each method that uses them
<alecu> nessita, (with a comment, explaining why we've moved them there because otherwise the reactor would be imported)
<nessita> alecu: doing that now, also moving the rector from tcpactivation and ipc since that will collide with u1client when we make it use those helpers
<alecu> nessita, is the above good for you?
<nessita> alecu: yes, already done
<alecu> nessita, great.
<facundobatista> mguillech, http://pastebin.lugmen.org.ar/7245
<alecu> nessita, btw: any idea how we should prevent this from happening again? It's something that bites us each cycle :P
<nessita> alecu: from my POV, is a bug in twisted reactor management. I would suggest as "fix" for us (more than fix is a workaround), to never import reactor (and .web) at module level
<dobey> nessita: this isn't tarmac. it's nightlies.
 * alecu is thinking of a script that gets run after all tests, that tries to import each module in our code, and makes sure that the reactor is not imported
<dobey> nessita: i added the dependency and started another build now. but i guess we need better error messages in the case it's not available
<nessita> dobey: oh right (expensive context swicth). So, no gsetting in the nigthlies machines? is that ok or we need another source depends?
<nessita> dobey: agreed
<nessita> alecu: +5! :-P
<nessita> facundobatista: got my suggestion?
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, thanks
<dobey> nessita: ideas for alecu's suggestion?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i ready that wrong :P
<nessita> dobey: your question made me shiver!
<dobey> err, read that wrong
<dobey> i need a new keyboard.
<dobey> alecu: that would be easy to do, assuming there's an easy way to get a list of all the modules
<dobey> alecu: it's also a hard thing to fix, when it does fail. :(
<mguillech> facundobatista: alright, client is logging on both machines
<facundobatista> mguillech, in DEBUG mode? great! put a file in one side, and if after ~10m it didn't replicate on the other side, grab both logs and send them to me
<mguillech> facundobatista: yes, in DEBUG mode. Log file is $HOME/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log, right?
<facundobatista> mguillech, yeap
<ralsina> mguillech: It seems that u1cp opens nautilus directly. I would make a symlink called ~/bin/nautilus pointing to your faourite file manager ;-)
<mguillech> ralsina: dirty workaround :-D
<mguillech> ralsina: thanks
<dobey> ralsina: it does?
<ralsina> mguillech: will be fixed in a later release once we switch to the QT UI
<ralsina> dobey: looks like it. I am in KDE and it stillopens nautilus, while xdg-open uses dolphin
<mguillech> ralsina: at least in Qt I know of a QDesktopServices that will open a file/folder in a cross platform way :-)
<ralsina> mguillech: could you file a bug and assign to me? username is ralsina
<mguillech> ok, will do
<dobey> ralsina: that's weird
<mguillech> ralsina: I guess that urls can't be seen due to the same issue, or is it something different?
<ralsina> mguillech: could be
<mguillech> ralsina: ie, when clicking on 'Official Support' link within a button
<ralsina> mguillech: that opens firefox here
<dobey> ralsina: code suggests it does gtk_show_uri(), which should open dolphin or whatever in kde. but maybe the mime types config is messed up?
<mguillech> ralsina: I use firefox sometimes on this machine
<ralsina> dobey: I suspect that's not heavily teted outside GNOME/Unity
<mguillech> facundobatista: okay, I got the file downloaded after ~ 4 minutes
<dobey> ralsina: given we don't properly support anything else, sure :)
<ralsina> dobey: exactly
<facundobatista> mguillech, great
<facundobatista> it should be faster, though
<mguillech> facundobatista: I've deleted one file in my laptop to see if it takes the same amount of time to be deleted on the other side
<mguillech> facundobatista: I guess :-)
<facundobatista> mguillech, normally delays are in the notifications... in the internal servers, and client to server to client, not mattering much about the operation
<mguillech> facundobatista: file was removed in less than a minute. Odd enough, last time I tested that it won't delete the file for a couple of minutes. I wonder whether bandwith here is screwing all these tests up
<facundobatista> mguillech, it shouldn't... bandwith is not really used for unlink... the message is really slow
<gatox> EOD for me! see you tomorrow!
<dobey> nessita: looks like tests pass now on precise. but lint is failing. looks like another missing dep perhaps :)
<nessita> dobey: we're closer, want me help you?
<dobey> nessita: where does "dbus.mainloop.qt" come from exactly?
<mguillech> ralsina: how do I reference you in a ticket I'm filing? I'm on http://askubuntu.com/questions/ask
<nessita> dobey: python-qt4-dbus (from the top of my head, let me confirm)
<ralsina> mguillech: I don't thik there is a shortcut there. Just put a regular link
<nessita> dobey: yes
<dobey> ah, it's an so extension
<dobey> ok, so i got it right then
<nessita> dobey: also, could you review when you have some time? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/gicrazyness/+merge/91708
<mguillech> ralsina: I meant, you told me that the bug should be assigned to you (and you gave me your username for that purpose). Where in the page am I able to do that? Perhaps I misunderstood what you said
<dobey> nessita: it says "crazyness" in the branch name!
<nessita> dobey: YEAP
<ralsina> mguillech: just give me the bug # I will assign it to me :-)
<mguillech> k, got you
<dobey> nessita: i fear.
<nessita> dobey: you'll love it!
<mguillech> *darn*. askubuntu won't let me log in with my SSO account
<nessita> mguillech: it should...
<nessita> mguillech: what error are you having?
<mguillech> nessita: no errors, just that SSO is not a Log In option within http://askubuntu.com/users/login :-)
<mguillech> nessita: I have stack exchange, google, facebook, etc. No SSO though :-(
<nessita> mguillech: click on more options
<nessita> hum, no
<nessita> mguillech: choose "login with launchpad"
<mguillech> nessita: well, I'm using my LP account now
<mguillech> nessita: thanks!
<nessita> mguillech: you're welcome. Yes, that UI is not good...
<mguillech> ralsina: http://askubuntu.com/questions/101976/links-wont-open-in-dolphin-using-u1-client-on-kde
<ralsina> mguillech: thx
<mguillech> nessita: not a big deal, is just that I'm used to having the SSO log in link inn every Ubuntu page out there :-)
<dobey> alright; will take a quick break
<nessita> ralsina: can I have a trivialish review, please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/delay-reactor-import/+merge/91712
<mguillech> have a good day everybody, thanks for your help
<ralsina> nessita: looking
<alecu> uh.... it's very late!
 * alecu runs to the kinder
<dobey> nessita: and sso package built on precise finally!
<dobey> man, having copyright year in individual source files is annoying
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on the trivialish
<nessita> dobey: you rock! next, conquer the wold
<nessita> world*
<dobey> working on it.
<nessita> dobey: can we do something better re: copyright?
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<dobey> probably. i'll think about how to do it better. of course, it's something that will probably require legal/ceo approval
<dobey> nessita: i also +1ed the reactor delay branch
<nessita> dobey: ack and thanks
<nessita> dobey: didn't you love gicrazyness?
<dobey> i am weeping
<dobey> looking at it now :)
<dobey> ugh. we were actually instantiating empty objects to pass around in signals?!
<nessita> dobey: what do you mean with "empty objects"?
<nessita> dobey: the tests?
<nessita> in* the tests
<dobey> oh, those are tests aren't they
<dobey> but yes, still :)
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> yes, using object() is dirty
<dobey> why did it have a gobject.TYPE_PYOBJECT
<nessita> dobey: that arg was a dict, what would you use instead?
<nessita> dobey: how can you tell a gtk signal that a param is a python dict?
<dobey> oh. TYPE_POINTER
<nessita> hum
<ralsina> TYPE_POINTER???? sheesh
<dobey> but it looks like you removed that from the signal
<nessita> perhaps that's a simpler fix? (though I like removing an used param)
<nessita> dobey: the param was not being used
<nessita> so I chopped it off
 * nessita likes to chop things off
<dobey> nessita: hrmm; that breaks the API though; but i suppose this isn't used outside of control panel, so not a huge issue
<nessita> dobey: not used, and soon to be chop off as well :-P
<nessita> well, not that soon
<dobey> what's with the xvfb -a?
<nessita> dobey: xvfb -a will use another port if the  default one is used, which may be the case when running two xvfb
<nessita> dobey: I like that better instead of adding a fixed delay in between
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i would avoid the if check for XVFB though
<nessita> dobey: why?
<nessita> dobey: I think we want to support people running the suite without it?
<dobey> nessita: do we? doesn't it pop up a million windows without it?
<nessita> dobey: after the fix that was breaking the gtk suite in P, no :-)
<dobey> did you apply that fix to cp already as well?
<nessita> dobey: a single windows is open and closed extremely fast
<dobey> or do you need to add that fix here as well?
<nessita> dobey: not yet... I have to. Anyways, I was trying to mimic what we had before: the `which xvfb-run` will give you "the empty string" if not installed
<nessita> dobey: so, today we "support" running tests without xvfb, I wanted to maintain that
<nessita> I was not planning add the fix in this branch... shall I?
<dobey> nessita: ok. can you set XVFB_CMDLINE="" as default then perhaps?
<nessita> sure!
<dobey> nessita: how big of a change is the fix? 1 line?
<nessita> dobey: I haven't analyze it, but should not be that much
<dobey> nessita: if it's only a couple lines, it's probably better done in here
<nessita> dobey: XVFB_CMDLINE="" added and pushed
<nessita> let me analyze the other fix
<dobey> nessita: so that it's done, and we don't forget, and don't break peoples' machines if they don't have xvfb :)
<nessita> dobey: good news: the fix is 0 lines :-) (remove the use of xvfb and run the suite, no windows were invading the desktop)
<dobey> lol
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: confirmed by looking at the code that the ui is hide and deleted. Will improve that code though, is ugly
<nessita> *very* ugly
 * nessita hits herself
<dobey> nessita: so; do we need the -r gi for the non-gtk, non-qt, non-dbus tests?
<nessita> dobey: yes, because the webclient is imported from sso, and it uses soup
<ralsina> dobey, nessita, alecu_away: I am taking a break, I will work a couple of hours late tonight, so feel free to tell me about reviews here (I have logs)
<nessita> gi.Soup
<ralsina> gatox: you too
<ralsina> So bye!
<dobey> nessita: ok; and the dbus tests? do they need to be run without gi for some reason?
<gatox> ralsina, ok!
<dobey> nessita: hrmm; also you're not doing --gui for the gtk+ tests in this branch. should you? and is that perhaps why it's not opening windows?
<nessita> dobey: yes, that code has not been ported to gi... it uses the old gobject libs... and since there are cross imports between the GTK ui and the dbus_service module, I explictely put it to run with the glib reactor (even though is the default, may not be in the future)
<nessita> dobey: let me add the --gui
<dobey> nessita: hrmm; so the dbus tests import the static gtk or gobject bindings?
<nessita> dobey: yes (the static gobject)
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> nessita: btw; you do know about the short form of the argument, right? (-r instead of --reactor=)
<nessita> dobey: yes
<nessita> I like long forms betters, I tend to forget what the short one mean
<dobey> it seems odd to me to mix the two styles when they aren't necessary :)
<nessita> I can change that
<nessita> where did I mix it?
<dobey> it's not a big issue. just curious why you aren't use -r :)
<nessita> dobey: wait, where should I be using --gui? for the GTK_TESTS_PATH?
<dobey> well -i and -p are being used instead of --ignore-paths and --ignore-files
<nessita> right
<dobey> nessita: yes, no? should the gtk tests not use --gui?
<nessita> dobey: we never used --gui in the past for gtk tests
<dobey> ok
<nessita> I can add it...
<dobey> well if it's not necessary, that's fine
<nessita> ack
<dobey> i just thought it was :)
<dobey> nessita: well +1 for me, even though it doesn't replace the control panel with a nice gtk3 version ;)
<nessita> dobey: I consider doing that as a freaky friday. May do it after freezes...
<nessita> dobey: all pushed in that branch fyi
<dobey> aww, but i'd want it in precise ;)
<nessita> dobey: is that considered a feature or a bug fix? :-
<nessita> :-D
<dobey> yes :)
<nessita> yes?
<nessita> it was an "or" question
<dobey> but not exclusive or :)
<dobey> it's more like binary or
<nessita> dobey: so, can a change like that be landed after FF without a FFE?
<dobey> probably not
<nessita> who decides? or who shall I ask about that when in doubt? (for this case and for any other)
<dobey> and definitely not, after ui/string freezes
<dobey> release team would decide i guess
<dobey> and i am pretty sure for precise, it'd be a "sorry suckers, you have to wait for quetzal"
<nessita> right
<nessita> another question, not related:
<nessita> dobey: so, in an incoming branch the controlpanel suite will import, for a given test suite, the following:
<nessita>     from ubuntu_sso.utils.webclient.tests import BaseMockWebServer
<dobey> hmmm
<nessita> dobey: I need to install that tests module with setup.py and make packaging-dailies recipe generate two binaries, one regular and one -dev that will install the tests/ module?
<nessita> and then do the same with the "real" sso package
<nessita> and make the sso-dev a source dep on controlpanel?
<dobey> python-bzrlib.tests - distributed version control system - testsuite
<dobey> i guess we should do like that
<nessita> dobey: any rationale to choose .tests instead of -dev?
<dobey> it has precedence?
<nessita> dobey: precedence meaning... something special in packaging jargon?
<dobey> meaning it has been packaged that way before
<nessita> ack, fair enough
<dobey> precedence means "previous occurrance as example of proof"
<nessita> dobey: right, I call that "jurisprudencia" :-p
<dobey> i think all the python-foo-dev packages are for development files for compiled extensions
<dobey> heh
<nessita> which according to wikipedia, in english that is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Case_law
<dobey> google translates precedence to prioridad
<nessita> dobey: right, that is why I asked
<nessita> (I also read precendence as priority)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> it also lists "precedencia"
<dobey> :P
<nessita> which in spanish is kinda priority as well :-P
<dobey> so, do i get a second monitor
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> doh!
<dobey> how did i miss control panel.
<dobey> sigh; and you know, i didn't get to look at gwibber today either. meh
<dobey> and i am hungry
<nessita> dobey: nooooo
<nessita> look at gwibber! :-)
<dobey> hmm; but should i get a second monitor
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye all!
<dobey> cheers all
#ubuntuone 2012-02-07
<cjohnston> Is this still the correct way to change a plan? https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/how-do-i-change-from-paying-monthly-to-paying-annually-or-vice-versa/   What will happen to my files when the plan expires if it takes me a couple days to renew on an annual plan?
<duanedesign> cjohnston: the files will  be ok
<cjohnston> duanedesign: thats the best way to do it still?
<duanedesign> cjohnston: yes
<nessita> ralsina: you around to do a quick review?
<mandel> morning all!
<duanedesign> morning mandel
<mandel> duanedesign, wowo! morning!
<mandel> duanedesign, isn't it very early for you?
<duanedesign> *yawn*...yes
<duanedesign> can't get the coffee made fast enough :)
<mandel> lol
<duanedesign> mandel: you ever hear the expression 'a watched pot never boils'? I am beginning to believe that.
<mandel> duanedesign, yes, I know it, remember I lived in the uk for 6 years.. that means hours staring at a kettle :)
<popey> hah
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> mandel: how is the beast?
<mandel> czajkowski, everything going great, it finally can run :)
<mandel> czajkowski, how was fosdem?
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> mandel: fantastic, bar the snow, but had lots of fun
<mandel> czajkowski, well most of europe is full of snow hehe
<mandel> czajkowski, Jan told me that there was a number of canonical people there, right?
<czajkowski> mandel: aye a few alright
<czajkowski> Alison and Daviey were there that I know of not sure about others
<czajkowski> some ex canonical like soren and others who are/were in openstack
<mandel> ah, nice..
<mandel> I need to go offline to fix the internet connection
<mandel> will be back soon
 * mandel back
<nessita> hello world!
<mandel> nessita, buenos dias!
<nessita> ralsina: you around?
<alecu> hello guys!
<mandel> nessita, I need to reboot due to an update, will be back in a few secs
<nessita> mandel: ack, thanks
<nessita> hola alecu
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: I'm taking a day off today: I was about to take Amelia to kinder but she's with plenty of fever so she'll need to stay at home.
<alecu> nessita, I'm able to do some reviews you requested yesterday if everything remains quiet around here :-)
<nessita> alecu: ack...is there any chance you coordinate with mandel about the proxy work, before you go?
<nessita> unless everything is already coordinated :)
<alecu> nessita, he's taking charge of proxy authentication, so it's perfectly coordinated, yes (!). I'll catch up with him so I'm up to date on the wireframe changes.
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<mandel> nessita, I'm back, reading the backlog, yes we did a catch up yesterday
<mandel> nessita, we do them quite often so we don't step on each others work :)
<nessita> mandel: great, makes sense
<nessita> mandel: have you seen ralsina today?
<mandel> nessita, not yet
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> dobey: you around?
<mandel> nessita, dobey  starts later to :)
<alecu> mandel, nessita, gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-ping-url/+merge/91825
<mandel> nessita, welcome to my lonely world ;)
<nessita> alecu: you found it?!
<alecu> nessita, found who?
<nessita> mandel: well... in ar is 10:25 am! :-)
<alecu> nessita, you mean, the bug?
<nessita> alecu: the issue with the ping
<nessita> yes
<alecu> nessita, yes, I found it yesterday after coming from kinder
<alecu> nessita, and had that branch that needed some tests run on it.
<alecu> nessita, I tried it IRL and was finally able to login
<nessita> and it was an epiphany or the result of tons of debugging?
<alecu> nessita, it just needed the bit of intelligence I was lacking earlier in the day :P
<nessita> heh
 * alecu 's head is about to explode because of so much "twinkle twinkle little star"
<gatox> alecu, reviewing....
 * nessita is happy that she does not know what's that
<mandel> oh, is a lovely song for kids :)
<mandel> nessita, are you using P?
<nessita> yes sir
<mandel> nessita, can you do me a super IRL test for me? If you have time ofcourse.. :)
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<mandel> nessita, can you go to the proxy settings dialog in your machine and set a false proxy, once that is done, can you execute 'gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.system.proxy' and copy the output
<mandel> nessita, just set the proxy to manual and some fake ip and port
<mandel> nessita, you will loose connection for the test, sorry  for that
<nessita> mandel: where is the proxy setting dialog?
<mandel> nessita, in the gnome-control-center under network
<ralsina> nessita: here I am!
<dobey> nessita: what's up?
<dobey> heh
<nessita> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832601/
<mandel> nessita, thx!
<dobey> nessita: what's up?
<nessita> dobey: hola! I need your help for 2 things... the first one is a question: is the controlpanel branches being landed in the precise tarmac?
<nessita> are* the...
<mandel> ok, I'm off to lunch
<dobey> nessita: they weren't
<dobey> oh ffs
<dobey> launchpad is teh broken
<nessita> dobey: can I fix that somehow? proposing a branch? though I checked the config and it looked like trunk was run under precise...
<nessita> dobey: this branch is missing the gireactor    https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/gicrazyness/+merge/91708
<dobey> nessita: yes i know. i made a branch to fix the tarmac config last night. lp has gone off its rocker though.
<nessita> dobey: ah... I see
<dobey> wtf
<nessita> dobey: ok, while that settles, when you have a moment, I wanted you to review a branch I'm proposing for packaging-dailies in sso, to split the package in several binaries (so then I can do it right in the ubuntu package)
<nessita> dobey: but before that, I need to debug why the binary packages will not build, I have a pbuilder trace when you have some minutes
<dobey> ok
<d70> hi, i need help with ubuntuone windows 7 client, the control panel doesnt minimize to tray, and there isnt popups notifications...
<ralsina> d70: yes, the popup notifications are not there yet
<ralsina> d70: if you close the window, it will stay in the tray, though
<d70> im using win7(64) and it doesnt stay in the tray, what it can be?
<d70> I opened the task manager, and it's runing..
<d70> but , when I close the control panel, it's end the process...
<gatox> alecu, +1
<nessita> brb
<dobey> nessita: what's the pbuilder error?
<nessita> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832548/ lines 176 and 177
<nessita> (I guess that's the error)
<nessita> dobey: but ubuntuone-dev-tools and xvfb are listed as source deps...
<dobey> yes
<nessita> so I'm not sure how to debug that further
<dobey> nessita: you know what; i totally forgot to do the upload for ubuntuone-dev-tools last week. so only 2.99.2 is still in ubuntu
<nessita> oh... that's it?!?1 :-)
<nessita> I was going crazy last night! :-P
<dobey> well, that's why devtools isn't getting installed
<ralsina> dobey: hey, look! A hole in your infalibility cape! ;-)
<dobey> don't know about xvfb
<dobey> ralsina: it's not a hole, it's decoration! :)
<dobey> nessita: i'll do that upload right now :)
<nessita> awesome
<nessita> so I cna IRL test the binary packages
<dobey> crikey
<dobey> i even forgot to release the tarball
<dobey> how did i miss that
<dobey> grr
<nessita> dobey: dude!
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> wow i'm an idiot :)
<ralsina> The right question is: "Is there a way to ensure it doesn't happen again?"
<nessita> dobey: something else is pending?
<dobey> ralsina: to use a now common cliche in the US… "Never forget!"
<ralsina> dobey: too soon! ;-)
<dobey> too soon?
<ralsina> too soon we will forget something else again, I bet
<dobey> heh
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/update-from-trunk/+merge/91836 ;)
<nessita> dobey: approved
<alecu> nessita, I'm getting this while running tests in your branch: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/832658/
<alecu> any idea?
<alecu> nessita, I'm running it like this: PYTHONPATH=~/canonical/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/:. ./run-tests
<nessita> alecu: yes, you can only run Qt tests in controlpanel for now
<alecu> nessita, great
<dobey> w
<dobey> t
<dobey> f
<dobey> .
<nessita> dobey: ?
<nessita> dobey: speaking of which, can I re-approve the gicrazyness branch?
 * mandel back
<dobey> nessita: yes i think you can now
<nessita> ralsina: can I have a review?
<ralsina> nessita: sure, I am in the mgmt call but yes
<nessita> ah, right
<nessita> ralsina: when you can https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/install-ui-files-properly/+merge/91754
<nessita> is syncdaemon working for you guys
<nessita> ?
<ralsina> it was working yesterday
<nessita> in my case, it insist on saying "Not network", and also is not answering to dbus
<nessita> using precise and nightlies
<nessita> updated today
<nessita> me
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
 * mandel said me in a diff channel, ups!
<rmcbride> haha
<alecu> me
<nessita> ralsina: standup?
<ralsina> No notes and am on a call, so pass
<ralsina> sorry, I forgot to write the notes :-(
<nessita> dobey: me?
<ralsina> Didn't get much achieved yesterday anyway
<nessita> ralsina: why?
<dobey> nessita: you?
<dobey> meh
<nessita> DONE: lots of branches to have controlpanel isolated from qt4reactor, made sso not install a reactor when importing modules from it, reviews
<nessita> TODO: lots of reviews, land branches from yesterday, make sso nightlies build separate binary packages, debug whysyncdaemon is not answering thru DBus
<nessita> BLOCKED: a little (syncdaemon is not cooperating)
<nessita> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: some headway on this readonly/readwrite issue (lots of reading up on ACLs), spent a while getting my other linux box up to speed
<briancurtin> TODO: readonly/readwrite, debug an issue i saw during the sprint (assert_method_called diff on win/linux re. None vs False for a result)
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Work on supporting user:password@domain settings for proxy. Got integration tests written that use gsettings to store proxy settings.
<mandel> TODO: Propose changes above mentioned. Work on showing the creds dialog.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> gatox, please!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed some branches, a review for alecu, keep working in refactoring.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with refactoring.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<ralsina> nessita: why I dodn't achieve much? Well, I was a bit scatterbrained, so didn't finish stuff. It happens now and then.
<alecu> DONE: fix for bug #927664, needing one more review at: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-ping-url/+merge/91825
<alecu> TODO: taking half a day off because amelia is not going to kinder, doing some reviews
<alecu> BLOCKED: yes: kid with fever
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 927664 in ubuntu-sso-client "FORBIDDEN error while pinging the url (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927664
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: fix broken rhythmbox-ubuntuone upload, fix sso nightlies, disable sso/client nightlies on everything but precise, update some tarmac config
<nessita> ralsina: ah, I thought you were referring to something in particular that I've missed
<dobey> λ TODO: finish this devtools release/upload, gwibber for real this time
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<mandel> briancurtin, when I was workin on that I realized that the simplest way was to add a DenyACL to the file and later revert it, rather than changing ownership etc..
<ralsina> nessita: no, just lameness on my side :-)
<briancurtin> mandel: thanks, i'll look at that
<nessita> any comments anyone? can you confirm about my SD question?
<nessita> dobey: is SD working for you with latest nightlies? mine is not publishing the objects path in dbus so it does not reply to any dbus query
<dobey> no idea
<dobey> looks like u1sdtool has grabbed the console and hung itself
<nessita> dobey: you will get a NoReply soon
<nessita> if you inspect with dfeet, you will see that the SyncDaemon service is there, but no methods are published
<dobey> i had an old syncdaemon running, and did u1sdtool -q; it said "syncdaemon is stopped" and then hung
<dobey> i killed it and about to upgrade, but there was like a thousand mono packages listed, so i'm doing a big apt-get remove --purge first to get rid of mono
<nessita> ack
<nessita> dobey: u1sdtool hanging is the same as sso hanging... something in the mainloops not finishing
<nessita> dobey: how can I have tarmac using latest nightlies to run controlpanle suite?
<dobey> nessita: it's not already?
<nessita> dobey: I got a failure for gicrazyness that comes from "old" u1client (it needs your gi branch)
<dobey> ah
<dobey> nessita: am running an apt-get upgrade for it now too then
<nessita> ack
<jeroen-> I installed Ubuntuone
<jeroen-> all is fine, except the control panel just keeps saying 'loading'
<jeroen-> i'm using Lubuntu 11.10
<mandel> jeroen-, do you know how to use u1sdtool?
<jeroen-> mandel:  well I now get the --status
<jeroen-> but thats fine
<jeroen-> mandel:  but tell me what should i do?
<mandel> jeroen-, I'm duanedesign and rye can help you better :)
<dobey> nessita: btw, upgrade is done you can set back tko approved
<mandel> jeroen-, I'm just a code monkey so I'll probably tell you the most complicated path hehe
<jeroen-> mandel:  doesnt matter, I want to be fixed
<rye> jeroen-, what does the --status say?
<rye> jeroen-, you can paste in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jeroen-> rye:  the status says afew things
<jeroen-> I will
<rye> jeroen-, and give the URL here
<dobey> jeroen-: is ubuntuone-control-panel-backend running, while the control panel is open? you will need to check the process list
<nessita> dobey: ack
<nessita> ralsina: you still in the call?
<ralsina> nessita: just finished, reviewing your branch
<jeroen-> rye:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/832732/
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: I mean, finished the call, started reiewing
<nessita> got that
<jeroen-> dobey:  jeroen    3656     1  0 16:48 ?        00:00:01 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone-control-panel-backend
<rye> jeroen-, ok, ubuntuone is working and syncing, I suppose you were able to enter the login and password and got the ubuntuone registered successfully. What part of control panel is showing "Loading" ?
<dobey> jeroen-: pastebin the last few lines of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/controlpanel.log please
<jeroen-> rye:  the tabs account, cloud folders and devices. Also on the top left it's saying 'busy loading'
<jeroen-> dobey:  one moment
<jeroen-> dobey:  how many lines?
<dobey> jeroen-: 10 or so should be fine.
<nessita> dobey: I have the feeling that dbus.mainloop.glib.DBusGMainLoop does not work with gi
<nessita> :-/
<dobey> nessita: then how are the tests working?
<jeroen-> dobey / rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832740/
<nessita> dobey: hum, True
<rye> jeroen-, memory error
<nessita> dobey: but then why syncdaemon is not "exporting" the ifaces on dbus? will keep debugging
<dobey> nessita: actually, no. if it's broken then something has to have broken in glib itself. because i testing running some of these things from a tree a while back when i was working on the new reactor
<dobey> nessita: no idea :(
<rye> nessita, ^ InfoError: args (<ubuntuone.controlpanel.dbus_service.ControlPanelBackend at /preferences at 0x8c2532c>, {'error_type': 'MemoryError', 'error_msg': u''}), kwargs {}.
<jeroen-> rye:  yes I see, how is that possible?
<dobey> jeroen-: apparently all your memory is in use
<rye> jeroen-, quick check - what does "free -m" show you?
<jeroen-> well, it's not - my system works fine
<nessita> rye: no more mem available?
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<dobey> nessita: no idea why dbus is hanging. it's weird
<nessita> dobey: on top of that, my SD will not detect the network connection (that's  bizarre)
<dobey> nessita: yes, something is quite odd
<jeroen-> rye:  see http://paste.ubuntu.com/832748/
<nessita> will try re-updating and rebooting
<rye> jeroen-, I am not sure where to start but if there is a free memory available after all, the error comes from backend and frontend is working
<nessita> (did you try turning it off and on again?)
<jeroen-> Mem:          1002        856        145          0         19        324
<jeroen-> -/+ buffers/cache:        512        489
<jeroen-> Swap:         1906         27       1878
<dobey> nessita: does seem to be dbus related as well :(
<nessita> yeap
<rye> nessita, ^ that does not look like completely OOM to me
<dobey> --debug isn't showing me anything useful
<nessita> dobey: is your SD state "With User With Network"?
<rye> jeroen-, could you please archive the whole ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log and send it to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com
<dobey> nessita: not user not network
<nessita> dobey: mine too...
<nessita> no, net detection in your case either
<dobey> right; so we have a problem
<nessita> "so*, no net detection in your case"
<nessita> yes, houston
<rye> jeroen-, i am pretty sure this condition can be fixed by shutting down the backend process and running control panel again but I'd like to see when it started to have memory problem
<jeroen-> rye:  ok, tell me what I should do
<nessita> rye: is syncdaemon running and not kille by oom?
<rye> nessita, yes, sd is happily running
<nessita> rye: very very odd. What ubuntu system?
<rye> jeroen-, you can try putting a file to "~/Ubuntu One" folder and it should be synced to the online storage
<rye> nessita, lubuntu 11.10, oneiric
<nessita> rye: using nightlies or without?
<rye> nessita, standard lubuntu, i am talking about jeroen- 's machine
<dobey> nessita: also, i've released/uploaded devtools 2.99.3 now
<nessita> dobey: awesome, will re try testing the binary packages
<jeroen-> rye:  it uploaded the file fine - gave also a notification on the top right
<rye> jeroen-, ok, first of all, could you please archive the directory ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log and send the archive to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com before restart to make sure we have the logs before rotation
<rye> jeroen-, after this shut down control panel and kill the backend process @ 3656
<jeroen-> rye:  file is also on the web
<rye> I wonder whether that ^ was OOM killer
<dobey> nessita: looks like you may have other issues with your pbuilder too. make sure you do a pbuilder-precise update first :)
<nessita> dobey: did it this morning, as another debug step :-)
<dobey> ah bugger. tests not running in nightlies builds due to missing packages
<nessita> dobey: would you explain what "W: ubuntu-sso-client source: empty-debian-diff" means? (besides the obvious)
<dobey> nessita: i think it's probably got an empty diff because the debian bits are included in the "upstream tarball" that got generated when you did debuild -S
<rye> argh can i disable show desktop in alt+tab switcher?
<rye> i never need to switch to nautilus background window with alt-tab...
<dobey> rye: it's even more fun when nautilus isn't running.
<rye> dobey, yeah, then it simply switches to nothing
<nessita> ralsina: when you have another review slot, would you please review gatox's https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/pages-migration/+merge/91331 ? is the first branch that moves stuff from wizard back to sso
<ralsina> nessita: now's a good time !
<dobey> rye: exactly
<nessita> ralsina: is bis but is all code moved from installer to sso
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> lunchtime!
<rye> dobey, bug #924472
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 924472 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add option to hide 'Show Desktop' in switcher (affects: 2) (heat: 111)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924472
<dobey> yeah i don't want it configurable. i want it gone; i see no good use for it ever. if it's that useful, put a button on the launcher right on top of the trash icon, for it.
<jeroen-> rye:  sotty, I had to something else
<jeroen-> I will sent the log directory now
<jeroen-> rye:  done
<jeroen-> restarting
<jeroen-> rye:  there's no backend process anymore
<jeroen-> only this: jeroen    2903     1  0 16:38 ?        00:00:11 /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<mandel> alecu, ping?
<rye> jeroen-, now run ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> alecu, may I have some help from you, or are you too busy?
<jeroen-> rye:  ok
<alecu> mandel, yes, no prob.
<jeroen-> still doing the loading stuff
<mandel> alecu, do you rember the command used in the tests to get the gsettings ('gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.system.proxy')
<mandel> alecu, well, in my integration tests with gsettings I change the gsettings with the gio lib, it does correctly change them yet when I pdb the command returns the old values
<mandel> alecu, while blocking the test in pdb I run the command from a terminal and the correct values appear.. got any clue on why would this happen?
<alecu> mandel, no... no idea.
<alecu> mandel, anyway: I'm not sure how safe it is to change the desktop settings from our tests...
<mandel> alecu, not good, that is fore sure, I'm looking at the code working and later patching subprocess
<mandel> alecu, and assume that it return the correct value
<alecu> mandel, cool. I do that too in my tests
<mandel> alecu, is the most 'unit' way to do it.. but well I'm not going to waste time in this approach
<alecu> mandel, hmmm... I think I have it...
<mandel> alecu, tell me, tell me
<alecu> mandel, we should be pointing the dconf env vars to our own directory
<mandel> alecu, uh.. much nicer!
<alecu> mandel, (env vars or whatever is needed)
<alecu> mandel, remember: gsettings uses dconf. And dconf uses a daemon to write settings, but uses direct file access to read settings.
<alecu> mandel, anyway: do not waste more than an hour trying to make this run, because it's something that we can do later.
<mandel> alecu, yes, I won't, is not worth it atm
<alecu> great
<dobey> rye: i should make a .deb of my hack to use the gnome theme, in unity
<alecu> mandel, $DCONF_PROFILE: http://live.gnome.org/dconf/SystemAdministrators
<rye> jeroen-, interesting, ok, could you please shut down control panel and backend and run control panel backend directly
<mandel> alecu, thx, I'll take it from here
<rye> jeroen-, DEBUG=True /usr/lib/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone-control-panel-backend
<ralsina> gatox, nessita +1 on pages-migration
<jeroen-> rye:  ok wait
<jeroen-> I closed the control panel
<jeroen-> now only the syncdaemon is running
<alecu> mandel, so, the pdb issue you mention is probably that the test dbus-daemon instance is starting a new dconf-* daemon
<rye> jeroen-, DEBUG=True ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<jeroen-> rye:  ok I run that line starting with debug now? or should I kill the syncdeamon first?
<rye> jeroen-, no, syncdaemon is working fine, that's control panel which has some issues
<jeroen-> ok
<mandel> alecu, yeah, we need to get that right
<jeroen-> ok
<jeroen-> i start those two lines
<jeroen-> first the backend
<jeroen-> rye:  backend started. shows a few lines
<alecu> mandel, it sounds right for me to start a test dconf-whatever daemon instance ... but it should be using a modified DCONF_PROFILE pointing to _trial_temp, and it should be used both for reads and writes
<dobey> nesmaybe we can create a minimal script using gireactor and dbus to try to have a minimal test case? something that just checks for network perhaps, and exposes a simple interface?
<alecu> mandel, that way we integration tests can muck around with the proxy settings without touching the real settings.
<mandel> alecu, that sounds like work that should go into ubuntu one dev tools
<jeroen-> rye:  what must I do now? start  DEBUG=True ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk on another terminal?
<rye> jeroen-, ok, does it start showing memory errors when you run the frontend in another terminal?
<rye> jeroen-, yep
<mandel> alecu, yet, if I want to get everything that we want to get out this week it will have to be postponed
<alecu> mandel, right. I'm proposing that we do it ***not*** right now.
<alecu> mandel, I much rather take a patch or a fake
<mandel> alecu, I'll file a bug against u1-dev-tools :)
<jeroen-> rye:  no memory errors
<jeroen-> I will paste debug-lines on pastebin
<jeroen-> well, the ubuntu paste
<dobey> nesinterestingly, C-c worked for me in syncdaemon :)
<rye> jeroen-, does the control panel come up with all the values?
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> oh
<jeroen-> rye:  no
<dobey> nessita: interestingly, C-c worked for me in syncdaemon :)
<jeroen-> just the same as before, loading loading
<dobey> nessita: maybe we can create a minimal script using gireactor and dbus to try to have a minimal test case? something that just checks for network perhaps, and exposes a simple interface?
<nessita> dobey: C-c ?
<rye> jeroen-, ok, if this does not work we should try restarting syncdaemon to see whether anything changes
<sdfe3> hi all
<jeroen-> rye:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/832832/ the two outputs are seperated by ========'s
<alecu> nessita, approved
<dobey> nessita: ^C; controll-c
<jeroen-> rye:  restarting syncdaemon. ok. how?
<rye> jeroen-, how much spare time do you have?
<rye> jeroen-, wait
<nessita> alecu: yey!
<nessita> dobey: ah!
<dobey> nessita: it doesn't work for me for u1sdtool or sso or such
<rye> nessita, ^ ct logger bug with float NaN to integer conversion, duanedesign too
<jeroen-> well I will be for diner in a while
<jeroen-> after that I must write an article on this pc
<jeroen-> so I can do things in the background
<rye> jeroen-, is it a laptop? what is the model?
<nessita> dobey: right, for me too (C-c works for syncdaemon if running bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon, but not for sso or u1sdtool)
<jeroen-> no it's a desktop
<jeroen-> 5 year old
<rye> jeroen-, what is the CPU?
<jeroen-> 1gb men , amd athlon XP
<jeroen-> wait
<rye> jeroen-, I am asking because I've been hunting for a machine with bug #844435 for quite a long time
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 844435 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-control-panel-backend crashed with ValueError in __init__(): cannot convert float NaN to integer (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844435
<jeroen-> rye:  sysinfo here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/832837/
 * mandel reboots
<jeroen-> rye:  need more now, I must go downstairs dinner
<jeroen-> ?
<rye> jeroen-, one thing - could you please run http://paste.ubuntu.com/810932/  - download the file and run with python interpreter
<duanedesign> rye: i have a ticket with the same issue. Well same symptoms do not know if it is the same issue
<jeroen-> rye:  how do I run?
<rye> jeroen-, have you downloaded this as a file somewhere?
<rye> jeroen-, then run "python path-to-the-filename"
<jeroen-> rye:  yes, I pasted it in a text file
<rye> jeroen-, in the terminal, that is
<jeroen-> rye:  yes that is what I did
<rye> jeroen-, it printed nothing, right?
<jeroen-> yes it printed nothing
<rye> :-/
<jeroen-> rye:  I have to go downstairs
<jeroen-> in 1 hour I'm back
<rye> jeroen-, at this moment this is all i can think about, if you have more time, please come back and we will try breaking it more
<jeroen-> ok
<briancurtin> ralsina: 1-1?
<ralsina> briancurtin: sorry, I am a bit late on stuff, can we postpone 1 hour?
<briancurtin> ralsina: sure, np
<dobey> meh
<nessita> dobey: another standup? :-/
<dobey> no
<ralsina> I will be back in 15 minutes, need to go see my accountant
<dobey> don't forget the parrot
<nessita> alecu: approved
<alecu> nessita, thanks!
<mandel> ok, EOD for me catch you tom!
<dobey> i should get some lunch
<dobey> and then actually poke at gwibber today
<rye> smp/nosmp, 10000 threads, lower cpu freq - can't get this time.time() return NaN
<dobey> bbiab
<nessita> dobey: when you come back, I would like to know what to do with pbuilder failing to build sso packages, since it source depends on tweaked twisted, which is not in official repos. Seems the build run the tests, I may disable that if you agree
<rye> can libsoup change something in python while it is running?..
<nessita> rye: uh?
<rye> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/832832/ - exception in logger where it finds out time by stripping the floating part
<rye> nessita, which meand that gettimeofdate failed
<rye> which does not make sense. Moreover it is reproducible, bug #844435
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 844435 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntuone-control-panel-backend crashed with ValueError in __init__(): cannot convert float NaN to integer (affects: 7) (dups: 2) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/844435
<nessita> rye: ah, ralsina has been debugging that
<nessita> rye: also Chipaca, I think
<ralsina> rye: and we are flummoxed
<alecu> nessita, was rye's issue the problem we were seeing during the sprint, that happened on 64 bits but not on 32? (or viceversa)
<alecu> nessita, I remember seeing something like that with facundobatista during the sprint
<nessita> alecu: not that I recall (from what I understand)
<rye> 'cause if it can do this - bug #864285 - it can do something else too
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 864285 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-control-panel-backend crashed with SIGSEGV in soup_socket_is_ssl() (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/864285
<ralsina> briancurtin: mumble?
<briancurtin> ralsina: sure, logging in now
<jeroen-> rye:  ping
<jeroen-> i'm back
<dobey> nessita: yeah, we run the tests in the nightlies builds
<nessita> dobey: but this is for the nightlies build... shall I assume that the tweaked twisted will be there?
<rye> jeroen-, so, to revert to original state - could you please shut down ubuntuone-syncdaemon (u1sdtool --quit) and also kill ubuntuone-control-panel-backend and ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<dobey> nessita: yes, but your pbuilder isn't using nightlies
<nessita> dobey: can I easily make it use them?
<rye> jeroen-, also, are you running 32bit or 6bit installation (i saw the CPU is Athlon XP - 32bit, right?)
<dobey> nessita: you can configure it to do so, but it's a pain because you can't do it for a single run, or afaict, even for a single chroot. or you can just build it outside of pbuilder on your precise install
<jeroen-> rye: done. yes 32 bit
<jeroen-> from the repos
<nessita> dobey: understood, thanks
<dobey> nessita: i'd suggest not using pbuilder to test-build the nightlies
<nessita> dobey: right
<rye> jeroen-, great, now let's start ubuntuone client first - u1sdtool --start - it will automatically connect, as you will see when you run u1sdtool --status
<jeroen-> rye:  yes it does
<jeroen-> rye:  and now?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> Chipaca, pong
<Chipaca> davidcalle: I've been looking through your video scope code
<Chipaca> davidcalle: i'd like to offer a number of suggestions
<davidcalle> Chipaca, yes please
<Chipaca> davidcalle: is it on launchpad?
 * ralsina perks up his ear
<davidcalle> https://code.launchpad.net/unity-lens-videos (the three most recent branches)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ok
<davidcalle> Chipaca, for the record, Ken is reviewing the branches this week.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: a lot of nits to pick, some reliability and security issues, some very inefficient and/or unpythonic code, and some silly things like tabs vs spaces and docstrings and such
<Chipaca> davidcalle: but all that is secondary
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I'm all ears
<Chipaca> davidcalle: what really worries me is that the thumbnails of remote results don't show up :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, are you using 2D or 3D?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: 2d
<davidcalle> Ok, this is a Unity 2D issue. There is a bug filed.
<Chipaca> ah, ok
<Chipaca> bug #?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, using the specific Dash renderer (the vertical one), remote icons are not displayed. There is another issue in 3D, non squared icons doesn't fill the tile as much as they should.
<Chipaca> i guess I'll switch to  u n i t y   3 d  to test
<davidcalle> Chipaca, let me find the bug
<Chipaca> davidcalle: Ken tells me he'll be reviewing your packaging, not your code, so I can go at your code like nobody's business without stepping on his work
<ralsina> davidcalle, Chipaca: I can do a cleanup branch to fix pep8 and lint issues tonight while david sleeps ;-)
<Chipaca> ralsina: that would be excellent, then I can look at the real issues without having to do that :)
<Chipaca> I was going to do it tomorrow anyway
<ralsina> Chipaca: conider it done
<davidcalle> Chipaca, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/900455 this isn't the exact bug, but it's related.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 900455 in unity-2d "Global search in the Dash doesn't display remote icons (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> consider
<davidcalle> ralsina, Chipaca : thanks a lot!
<Chipaca> ralsina: so it has been connidered
<rye> jeroen-, DEBUG=True /usr/lib/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone-control-panel-backend
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ralsina : I need to be offline for an hour or so.
<rye> jeroen-, and then run ubuntuone control panel again, check whether the backend is printing the ValueError with None conversion to int
 * rye is going away for 30 minutes
<dobey> nessita: what shall we do about u1client being broken though?
<nessita> dobey: update packages and reboot until fixed? :-/
<dobey> nessita: who's going to debug and fix? :)
<nessita> dobey: I know I can do it after the FF... but if I need to ask someone sooner, I wouldn't know who
<nessita> dobey: you, me, and the rest are running with FF branches
<nessita> dobey: I don't even know what could be causing this: dbus seems suspicious, but y guess is that debugging that is time consuming
<nessita> dobey: perhaps we can ask ralsina :-D
<jeroen-> rye:  yes the backend prints: ValueError: cannot convert float NaN to integer
<ralsina> nessita: ask at will
<rye> ralsina, Chipaca nessita ^
<jeroen-> after that traceback
 * ralsina reads backlog
<dobey> nessita: is http://paste.ubuntu.com/832969/ known btw?
<rye> ralsina, a user who can reproduce the NaN to integer conversion bug
<ralsina> rye: is that happening to everyone now? Because in the past it happened like to 3 people
<nessita> dobey: looking
<jeroen-> rye:  oh but you're gone for 30 min
<jeroen-> oh no not :)
<Chipaca> rye: jeroen-: woo!
<nessita> dobey: yes, let me give you the link
<dobey> nessita: ok, was just trying to find the bug with no luck
<ralsina> jeroen-: awesome, that is like having a very very very rare disease :-)
<nessita> dobey:  bug #911296
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 911296 in ubuntuone-client "ValueError: need more than 3 values to unpack on HashQueueTests.test_called_back_error (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 46)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911296
<rye> i am going away, just making  sure to raise the flag
<ralsina> thanks rye!
<jeroen-> ralsina:  well great, I'm glad it's not physical :)
<ralsina> jeroen-: yeah, there's that :-)
<ralsina> jeroen-: do you have a backtrace?
<jeroen-> ralsina:  I gave everything to rye
 * ralsina reads backbacklog
<jeroen-> there are also some paste-bins
<Chipaca> jeroen-: have you done the “python -c 'import time; ct = time.time(); print "%r" % ct; print long(ct)'” thing?
<jeroen-> Chipaca:  yes, that was rye's python script if I'm correct
<Chipaca> jeroen-: and http://paste.ubuntu.com/810932/ ?
<jeroen-> Chipaca:  yes that was rye's script
<Chipaca> ok
 * dobey hands rye the repr() call
<jeroen-> no putput as expected by rye
<jeroen-> output that is
<ralsina> jeroen-: by chance, do you have LOTS of files in your ubuntu one folders?
 * ralsina heard a rumour that this may be a OOM error in disguise
<jeroen-> ralsina:  two small files right now, but it was already there when there were 0 files. it also is a new account
<ralsina> jeroen-: ok, there goes that theory
<czajkowski> mandel: weeeee
<jeroen-> ralsina:  did you found all paste-bins
<dobey> czajkowski: i think he's out playing rugby
<ralsina> jeroen-: looking at them
<ralsina> jeroen-: OTOH, I may have missed one. The one I can find is rye's
<czajkowski> dobey: cheers
<czajkowski> dobey: did anyone ever find out the issues wiht the U1 music store ?
<dobey> czajkowski: the 404 issue? i don't know. it's a 7d issue. is it still broken for you?
<czajkowski> dobey: yup :/
<jeroen-> ralsina:  which one do you miss?
<JanC> I guess one of these days I should try if the Maestro support in U1MS is still broken...
<ralsina> jeroen-: well, I don't know :-)
<jeroen-> this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832832/
<ralsina> jeroen-: good, let me check that
<jeroen-> ralsina:  or this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832740/
<jeroen-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/832732/
<jeroen-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/832837/
<jeroen-> well that must be it and rye also has log files
<ralsina> jeroen-: ok, I need to check the python stdlib source code a bit and I'll get back to you in 5'
<dobey> czajkowski: did you not get a reply from the 7d support?
<jeroen-> ok
<ralsina> jeroen-: what's your $TZ ?
<czajkowski> dobey: nope
<czajkowski> dobey: someone from in here was asking to recreate the issue last week
<ralsina> jeroen-: sorry, let me rephrase. What's your timezone?
<dobey> czajkowski: was joshuahoover maybe?
<jeroen-> ralsina:  utc+1
<jeroen-> amsterdam/brussels/paris
<czajkowski> dobey: yes just had to track in my inbox
<ralsina> jeroen-: do you have a TZ environment variable set?
<jeroen-> ralsina:  how do i check?
<ralsina> jeroen-: echo $TZ
<dobey> joshuahoover: ^^ czajkowski is still hitting a 404 on that one song in the UK store. can you prod 7d with a hot poker to fix it or something?
<jeroen-> empty
<jeroen-> no output
<ralsina> jeroen-: ok
<ralsina> jeroen-: please do "export TZ=UTC+1"
<ralsina> jeroen-: then try again and let's see if the error happens again
<czajkowski> dobey: cheers
 * dobey hopes joshuahoover is actually around today
<czajkowski> dobey: tis ok, I know yer busy.
<duanedesign> hello czajkowski
<czajkowski> duanedesign: hiya
<czajkowski> duanedesign: you've been up most of today ?
<duanedesign> czajkowski: ...trying to read the scroll back to get caught up. You are missing a song
<dobey> czajkowski: well there isn't really thing we can do on our end about it, unfortunately.
<ralsina> Chipaca, jeroen-: my best guess is we are getting some sort of crash inside floattime() in the python stdlib, which may call a series of C functions (gettimeofday in 2 variants, ftime and time). Figuring out which and why it fails is probably going to be a very boring task, though
<czajkowski> duanedesign: so when I go to play/sample a song belonging to an album I get a 404 but not on all songs. seems to be a uk specific issue
<dobey> duanedesign: the uk store is missing a song :)
<czajkowski> dobey: I understand, hence dont want to make too big an issue
<czajkowski> am too happy with my news
<joshuahoover> dobey, czajkowski: hey, yeah, i'll check back with 7digital on that song
 * czajkowski starts Canonical on Monday :)
<dobey> czajkowski: ah, well congrats :)
 * rye is back
<czajkowski> dobey: cheers :D am very happy
<duanedesign> czajkowski: awesome
 * dobey ponders how to run python under valgrind
<ralsina> rye: check what I wrote a few lines up ^
<jeroen-> ralsina:  no differnce
 * dobey also ponders just skipping the debugging and hitting the whisky early
<duanedesign> czajkowski: what song it it?
<ralsina> jeroen-: ok
 * duanedesign hops in his car and heads to dobey's house
<jeroen-> I did on the same terminal the export
<jeroen-> checked it with echo and started DEBUG=True ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<ralsina> jeroen-: good
<ralsina> jeroen-: and it fails the same way
<jeroen-> I also checked it there was nothing running first
<briancurtin> dobey: i've never had to use this but it may help: http://svn.python.org/projects/python/trunk/Misc/README.valgrind
<jeroen-> well lets start the backend first
<jeroen-> see if the debug output gives the same error
<rye> ralsina, i'd check the web_client with soup and try to call our api
<rye> ralsina, but i am a bit not comfortable with twisted deferreds still
<dobey> briancurtin: i think it generally works by default these days. of course, instead of trapping the error i'm hitting, valgrind itself also just exits
<ralsina> rye: I would do a LD_PRELOAD replacing the time functions with dummies ;-)
<jeroen-> ralsina:  yes exact the same erros
<jeroen-> errors
<briancurtin> dobey: whisky seems like a better choice at that point
<ralsina> rye: the exception is thrown by somthing in the stdlib. That ct is even created internally inside logging
<ralsina> rye: it's not based on anything we pass to it
<rye> ralsina, just to check that libsoup does not modify something behind python's back
<dobey> briancurtin: indeed
<ralsina> rye: I have no idea how to test that independently
<Chipaca> davidcalle: welcome back. A question: in screenshots i've seen the source displayed below the title of each result, but that's not the case in what I'm seeing. Any reason?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, yes, I've changed the renderer for the "Online" category to the vertical one (only icon + title). To match an old design mockup I've found. There may be another renderer getting ready for Precise, that will be a better match for the lens. For now we can use the one from the screenshot (horizontal), or the one currently in the code.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: I wouldn't put money on the better one being ready :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: yeah, i think horizontal would be better (the source matters)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I agree. When I changed it, I wasn't aware of the awesome amount of sources.
<Chipaca> neither was i
<ralsina> jeroen-, rye: I have no idea. No matter what happened, this can't result in a NaN
<Chipaca> davidcalle: right now it's returning things in a scope that is going away, so ignore 'bing' results
<nessita> dobey: have 5 minutes to help me with a bizarre thing?
<nessita> dobey: I know you love those
<ralsina> rye: it's not libsoup, because I have found the same error happening to other people with time() where libsoup is not involved: https://dev.openwrt.org/ticket/5597
<davidcalle> Chipaca, the scope manages the sources by itself. It uses the list from the server for everything. No need to modify.
<Chipaca> ralsina: what happens if you grab a lock around the call to time?
<dobey> nessita: what's up?
<ralsina> Chipaca: why would that make a difference?
<nessita> dobey: if you please put this in a script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/833038/, and execute it
<Chipaca> ralsina: non-reentrant c functions?
<Chipaca> dunno
<Chipaca> grabbing at straws
<Chipaca> or threads or something
<ralsina> Chipaca: but but but... yes, I have a few of those straws myself
<nessita> dobey: you will notice that with "use_twisted" in False, spawning a program works. But if I use the gi reactor, it does not "progress" (the child_watch callback is never called)
<ralsina> Chipaca: I could say "broken interpreter" ;-)
<Chipaca> ralsina: you could
<Chipaca> gotta go
<jeroen-> ralsina:  well, that's strange
<ralsina> jeroen-: I promise to keep thinking about this, but it's a dense problem :-(
<jeroen-> is trying in antother user account makes any sense
<jeroen-> \
<jeroen-> \
<jeroen-> ?
<ralsina> jeroen-: no, but let's try it anyway, since the things that make sense didn't work :-)
<jeroen-> ok :)
<dobey> nessita: progress means? spawntest doesn't exit when the ran program exits?
<nessita> dobey: exactly, the callback is not called, which makes me deduce that the callback is not called because "something" is not "spinning"
<rye> blah, works upon reinstall
<jeroen-> ralsina:  some problem
<jeroen-> same problem
<jeroen-> well this is a pity
<dobey> nessita: hrmm. weird
<ralsina> jeroen-: no idea how to go further
<rye> jeroen-, ok, let's do heavy machinery
<jeroen-> oooh
<nessita> dobey: did you IRL try it?
<jeroen-> ok :)
<jeroen-> I was just going to ask how to use ubuntu one without a control panel
<dobey> nessita: yes, but i changed the program to be leafpad instead of u1cp, becausae syncdaemon is broken :)
<jeroen-> but heavy machinery sounds nice to
<rye> jeroen-, sudo vim /usr/share/pyshared/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone/controlpanel/web_client/libsoup.py
<rye> jeroen-, wait
<rye> jeroen-, are you ok with using vim or what editor do you prefer?
<dobey> nessita: but why do our tests work? :(
<jeroen-> rye:  I prefer vim
<rye> jeroen-, awesome!
<nessita> dobey: we may not depend on specific stuff this code depends on? :-/
<jeroen-> vi that is
<jeroen-> rye:  I'm in
<dobey> nessita: i'm pretty sure we depend on the mainloop working
<nessita> dobey: of course, I'm not trying to say that. But there is something odd there, in my code snippet in one case work, not in the other
<rye> jeroen-, add "import time" line after "import simplejson"
<nessita> dobey: and the exact same thing happens with QProcess when using a plain Qt mainloop (it works), but it does not progress when using qt4reactor
<jeroen-> rye:  done
<rye> jeroen-, navigate to first _handler - add the code http://paste.ubuntu.com/833061/
<rye> jeroen-, in python, space characters are important, therefore the code should be lined up with spaces to match the surrounding lines, as in the pastebin
<jeroen-> rye:  what you mean with first _handler?
<jeroen-> that line is not in the file
<jeroen-> oh you mean _handler
<jeroen-> the first one :)
<jeroen-> def _handler(self, session, msg, d): ?
<jeroen-> rye:  def _handler(self, session, msg, d):?
<rye> jeroen-, yes
<rye> jeroen-, if that does not work from the first time i will patch the local 11.10 install to grab the whole file
<jeroen-> rye:  so on the line just after that _handler-line, right?
<jeroen-> before """Handle the result of an http message."""
<rye> jeroen-, here's how it should look - http://paste.ubuntu.com/833067/
<rye> jeroen-, just lines 12 and 13 - i am trying to get the crash in our code as opposed to the logger one
<dobey> nessita: well, no, so child_watch is being called under twisted
<nessita> dobey: it is?
<dobey> nessita: well it's printing "Child finished with status: 256."
<dobey> nessita: i changed the command it runs to be 'false' :)
<jeroen-> rye:  well I dont understand: must I paste all the text from http://paste.ubuntu.com/833061/ after def _handler(self, session, msg, d)?
<jeroen-> or should I replace something
<nessita> dobey: that's cheating! :-P
<nessita> dobey: put a command that will actually execute
<dobey> nessita: it does execute
<rye> jeroen-, nevermind, i will give the complete file in a minute, launching the oneiric instance, patching the files this way is too error-prone
<nessita> dobey: child_watch is not being executed when opening a UI. Try any other graphical program...
<jeroen-> rye:  well I can try
<jeroen-> I understand the first line with the handler should not be copied, right?
<jeroen-> rye:  actually only 3 lines, right?
<jeroen-> ct, print, logger
<dobey> nessita: but why does that matter? if it matters, it exposes a problem point :)
<rye> jeroen-, here's a complete file - http://paste.ubuntu.com/833073/
<jeroen-> rye:  well not even the logger, thats also double
<dobey> nessita: iow, it seems to be failing for things that grab the terminal
<dobey> nessita: bzr --help also fails
<nessita> dobey: you can try with args = ['mkdir', 'test-me']
<nessita> ah
<nessita> dobey: does the controlpanel grabs the terminal? I would say no
<jeroen-> rye:  yes, it's onl;y about         ct = time.time()
<jeroen->         print "BUG: %s" % (long(ct), )
<dobey> nessita: if you run it from the terminal, do you get the terminal back? :)
<jeroen-> rye:  done, and now?
<nessita> dobey: no
<dobey> nessita: right :)
<nessita> hum
<dobey> false doesn't open stdout/stderr
<nessita> dobey: but why do u1cp-gtk works with the GLib plain mainloop?
<dobey> nessita: because something in twisted is apparently blocking the pipes; does it work with the glib2reactor instead of gireactor?
<nessita> dobey: it would segfault, no? due to mixing static and dynamic glib
<rye> jeroen-, DEBUG=True /usr/lib/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone-control-panel-backend and run control panel again
<rye> jeroen-, i expect it to fail, showing line with BUG in it
<dobey> nessita: eh? why would you mix them?
<nessita> dobey: because the spawnner uses GLib
<jeroen-> rye:  it says this in the debug (not right I suppose): print "BUG: %s" % (long(ct), )
<nessita> dobey: I'm getting (like I expected):
<nessita>     "Introspected and static glib/gtk bindings must not be mixed; can't "
<nessita> ImportError: Introspected and static glib/gtk bindings must not be mixed; can't import gtk2reactor since gi module is already imported.
<jeroen-> rye:  although that line is part of the traceback, it ends with the known ValueError
<rye> jeroen-, aaawesome!
<dobey> hrmm, it seems to do the same under glib2reactor, but not sure if that's because of the refactoring
<rye> jeroen-, so we took it from the logger, interesting
<jeroen-> it says: File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone/controlpanel/web_client/libsoup.py", line 56, in _handler
<jeroen-> and line 56 is rint "BUG: %s" % (long(ct), )
<jeroen->  print "BUG: %s" % (long(ct), )
<dobey> hrmm, also fails on older twisted too
<dobey> but at least ^C works there
<rye> jeroen-, could you please replace the file with  http://paste.ubuntu.com/833087/
<rye> how to fire a deferred?
<jeroen-> rye:  done,
<jeroen-> i will restart the control-panel
<rye> jeroen-, ok, rinse, repeat, yeah
<jeroen-> rye:  same errors
<rye> jeroen-, could you please pastebin 10 lines before the exception and the exception itself
<jeroen-> rye:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/833098/
<ralsina> davidcalle: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/unity-lens-videos/cleaning_it
<rye> jeroen-, hm, looks like the same file, could you please replace the line with BUG with this -   print "BUG: %r" % (ct, )
<dobey> nessita: so i'm lost, but it seems twisted is blocking somewhere :-/
<jeroen-> rye:  YOU DID IT!
<rye> jeroen-, what?
<jeroen-> control panel loads
<rye> jeroen-, WHAT??? Why?
<rye> nessita, ^
<jeroen-> no errors debug!
<jeroen-> in debug
<rye> jeroen-, uhm, can you please pastebin the whole output?
<dobey> nessita: interesting
<jeroen-> well after I changed that line into print "BUG: %r" % (ct, )
<jeroen-> rye:  from the backup?
<jeroen-> backend?
<rye> jeroen-, from backend, yes
<rye> ralsina, ^ this does not make sense at all
<ralsina> rye: which part?
<jeroen-> I will, minus my name (will replace it with xxxxx)
<rye> jeroen-, sure, well, i am only interested in a line which starts with BUG
<rye> jeroen-, do you see it ?
<jeroen-> one moment
<rye> ralsina, i asked jeroen- to add print "BUG: %r" % (ct, ) and control panel started working
<nessita> dobey: sorry, got to take a phone call
<nessita> dobey: interesting? found something?
<ralsina> rye: I have seen a bunch of similar bug reports, and in some, there was mentions that adding even small delays made it work
<rye> ralsina, definitely a race
<ralsina> rye: the thing is, a race between what and what?
<rye> jeroen-, could you please also pastebin /proc/cpuinfo, lspci and lsusb ?
<rye> it does not even look like it is threading-related since we are not running any threads
<rye> WHY?
<jeroen-> rye:  one moment
<dobey> nessita: well, changing the call to spawn_program() to be a GLib.idle_add(spawn_program, args, quit, quit) causes the child to get reaped, and the exit status printed. though the program itself still doesn't exit
<jeroen-> rye /proc/cpuinfo: command not found
<rye> jeroen-, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jeroen-> ok
<rye> jeroen-, that's a file that describes the cpu
<rye> well, technically everything is a file
<dobey> ans spawn_close_pid() seems to not be bound in old static glib bindings :(
<rye> so, we are using Soup.SessionAsync
<jeroen-> rye:  it's al there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/833117/
<rye> jeroen-, while it is working now, would you be able to hang around in #ubuntuone channel when you have time so that we could ask you to run a line or two?
<rye> jeroen-, are all the tabs working?
<dobey> nessita: i think i must give up for now though
<davidcalle> ralsina, thanks a lot. I will use it to update the scopes branches.
<ralsina> davidcalle: I am doing another two for your scope branches
<nessita> dobey: is ok, I 'll workaround this (is affecting tests only)
<ralsina> so if you don't touch anything for another 15 minutes you are golden ;-)
<ralsina> davidcalle: ^
<nessita> dobey: thanks a lot though
<jeroen-> rye:  off course - all the tabs are working, only the devices tab is greyed out and still loading
<davidcalle> ralsina, nice. Well, there is a pizza waiting for me, perfect timing ;-)
<rye> jeroen-, devices tab also uses web client, so probably the delay was not enough
<jeroen-> rye:  it's greyed out, but I see my computer name twice and once my iphone - the first entry of my computername shows options, the second only the name and a button to remove it
<dobey> nessita: it seems to be something in twisted though; i did get the same problem with glib2reactor
<rye> jeroen-, hm, ok
<nessita> dobey: and I got the same with qt4reactor
<jeroen-> rye:  oh wait, maybe that second entry is from that other user account, I tested it with
<dobey> nessita: which means it's at least probably not my changes that broke it :)
<nessita> dobey: right, which is good news
<jeroen-> rye:  the devices is now loaded after I closed the control panel and restarted it a few mins later
<jeroen-> I can remove that other entry with my computername
<rye> jeroen-, could you please download and run this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/833147/ ?
<jeroen-> rye:  ok, just in a new file I presume? with: python newfile?
<rye> jeroen-, yes
<jeroen-> rye:  4 lines of output
<rye> jeroen-, no errors, right?
<jeroen-> well it says 'failed': /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gobject/constants.py:24: Warning: g_boxed_type_register_static: assertion `g_type_from_name (name) == 0' failed
<rye> jeroen-, yes, this is interesting on its own but it is not what we are after
<jeroen-> than we have: 3 extra lines: import gobject._gobject -- Status:  200 -- 1328647952
<rye> jeroen-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/833160/ - and this?
<nessita> dobey: when you have some time (no rush), would you review this packaging-dailies branch? I know we usually don't review those, but would like your feedback on this one (will be useful to "IRL" sso binary package splitting) https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/packaging-dailies/+merge/91817
<dobey> i need to set the package branches up on tarmac at some point
<jeroen-> rye:  output looks almost the same, only the last number is different: 1328648720
<rye> jeroen-, that's current time in unix epoch representation (number of seconds since 1 jan 1970)... yes, this does not trigger it
<jeroen-> rye:  I'm going downstairs, will be back in 10-15 min
<rye> jeroen-, i am supposed i am unable to provide any reasonable explanation for the time being
<ralsina> davidcalle: lp:~ralsina/unity-lens-videos/cleaning_it_local_videos lp:~ralsina/unity-lens-videos/cleaning_it_remote_videos lp:~ralsina/unity-lens-videos/cleaning_it
<rye> nessita, can we do a crazy thing in _handler where this error appears - run time.time() until it returns meaningful result and continue execution :) ?
<rye> hackity hack
<ralsina> davidcalle: they should be functionally equivalent to your code (not tested)
<ralsina> davidcalle: also, they contain a number of FIXMEs for you
<jeroen-> rye:  well, it seems to work now, isntit ?
<jeroen-> :)
<ralsina> davidcalle: finally, the local scope does no quoting of things before calling commands, which may lead to mayhem and destruction ;-)
<rye> jeroen-, yes, but it simply hides the issue, it hides it to the point when it starts working
<ralsina> rye: it only happens on the first few time() calls????
<jeroen-> what if I move the old libsoup.py back and see if it's still there?
<rye> ralsina, i have little to no idea
<rye> jeroen-, feel free to, i suspect it will
<dobey> nessita: is sso setup.py installing the test suite currently?
<nessita> dobey: yes
<nessita> dobey: since 2 hours ago
<nessita> (approx)
<dobey> hrmm, ok
<dobey> nessita: did you test installing the split binary packages, with a version of ubuntu-sso-client install that includes the tests in the package?
<dobey> nessita: since i presume the current nightlies build does include them in the package
<jeroen-> rye:  it works :)
<jeroen-> I made a copy of the original libsoup.py and it gives no errors right now - killed the backend first of course
<dobey> nessita: i think you need to add Breaks and Replaces to all the new binary packages, like "Breaks: ubuntu-sso-client (<= ${binary:Version})" (with the same for Replaces), otherwise they will have conflicts on upgrade
<nessita> dobey: I tested installing all the binary packages having latest nightlies in my box, not sure if that latest nightlies had the tests in it
<nessita> dobey: we'll have a conflict there?
<ralsina> jeroen-: that means the gremlin that lived there got scared because of the noise and decamped for gremlinland.
<ralsina> jeroen-: that's as good a technical explanation as I can provide because it makes no sense ;-)
<nessita> dobey: boo, I though I added the replaces to python-ubuntu-sso-client :-/
<dobey> nope :)
<nessita> dobey: you sure is Breaks? in controlpanel we have:
<nessita>      54 Conflicts: ubuntuone-control-panel (<< ${source:Version})
<nessita>      55 Replaces: ubuntuone-control-panel (<< ${source:Version})
<nessita> dobey: besides the question Breaks vs Conflicts, when would I use source:Version and when binary:Version?
<dobey> yes, it should be breaks/replaces
<jeroen-> ralsina:  well I'm dead serious, I make no jokes
<ralsina> jeroen-: I know, it's just that this bug makes me want to cry
<ralsina> jeroen-: it's by far the weirdest bug I have seen in a year
<jeroen-> ralsina: I can delete cache and config and such and try again?
<dobey> nessita: hrmm; i'm not entirely sure now; and google is giving me 0 results for "source:Version" :(
<ralsina> jeroen-: yes, it may be that some initialization/auth code is the one that breaks
<nessita> dobey: well, my gut feeling likes better restrict a binary package using another binary package version
<jeroen-> ok, one moment - will kill and delete all relevant files and remove the token from seahorse
<nessita> but at the same time, I'm not sure that we can restrict binary package ubuntu-sso-client by itself
<dobey> nessita: what do you mean by itself?
<dobey> also, i'm not sure source:version vs. binary:version generally matters much for pure python, as it is built with arch: all anyway
<nessita> dobey: the ubuntu-sso-client (<< {binary:Version}) of the binary ubuntu-sso-client will be itself, no?
<dobey> nessita: oh i did mean (<<) and not (<=) before.
<nessita> I guessed that
<dobey> nessita: you don't need to add the breaks/replaces to ubuntu-sso-client; just the new binary packages
<nessita> ah, I now understand what *new* means in that sentence
<nessita> dobey: ack
<jeroen-> ok all clean
<nessita> dobey: changed and pushed
<jeroen-> als removed device at ubuntu one website
<jeroen-> now lets click in control panel that I already have an account
<jeroen-> ralsina:  rye : it still works !
<ralsina> jeroen-: amazing
<jeroen-> although when I click on the devices tab it says in red (in the control panel):  De waarde kon niet worden opgehaald. (MemoryError)
<davidcalle> ralsina, thank you for all this. I will test it in a few moments.
<ralsina> davidcalle: no problem, should have done it last week
<jeroen-> well after restarting the control panel, that also works
<jeroen-> no memoryerror agian in the devices tab, but still the devices are listed
<jeroen-> ralsina rye : it works right now,  thank for your great help untill now. I will keep an eye it. rye knows how to reach me if you need me.
<jeroen-> bye bye
<ralsina> jeroen-: cool, thanks for helping us!
<jeroen-> no problem
<dobey> nessita: and when we release the new version into ubuntu, you'll want to use "2.99.4" instead of binary:Version for the breaks/replaces (so it's not perpetual)
<nessita> dobey: makes sense
<nessita> ok, I'm off crowd
<dobey> nessita: and i guess we'll also need to get the desktop seed updated to use -gtk instead of just plain ubuntu-sso-client
<nessita> dobey: how do we do that?
<nessita> ralsina: I need to run some errands tomorrow morning, will start a little later today, and stay longer
<dobey> bug people
<nessita> dobey: ack!
<ralsina> nessita: no problem
<dobey> or propose a branch against the ubuntu-meta package i guess
<nessita> ralsina: when I say "will start a little later today" I meant tomorrow :-P
<nessita> dobey: ack
<ralsina> nessita: assumed so :-)
<nessita> dobey: thanks for the feedback!
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<dobey> sure
<nessita> gatox's cat is crying at me
<nessita> :-P
<nessita> (well, was, now she sleeps)
<dobey> oi
<davidcalle> ralsina, had a segfault on the lens branch. Fixed it and everything is working perfectly. I will take care of the comments tomorrow.
<ralsina> davidcalle: miracle, since I did that completely untested ;-)
<davidcalle> heh :)
<ralsina> davidcalle: I did one "code" change, I switched from simplejson to json which is the same thing and is in the standard library (in the remote scope, IIRC)
<ralsina> davidcalle: and that also removed a custom exception and changes it to a ValueError
<davidcalle> ralsina, yes, seen it.
<dobey> alright, am off.
<gatox> ok..... EOD FOR ME
<gatox> bye!
<verterok> ralsina: do "we" know that u1-client 3.1+r1188-51~precise1 is broken?
<verterok> facundobatista: ^ ?
<facundobatista> verterok, broken?
<verterok> broken as "it starts but isn't useful" :)
<verterok> facundobatista: looks like the dbus interface isn't running at all
<verterok> facundobatista: kill -TERM pid, started it again...opened d-feet: I only see the bus name...but nothing published in it
<verterok> facundobatista: syncdaemon is running, but I can't "talk" with it
<verterok> so, I can't even say it: "connect"
<facundobatista> verterok,
<facundobatista> ubuntuone-client:
<facundobatista>   Instalados: 3.1+r1188-51~precise1
<facundobatista> u1sdtool "hangs", but I have it connected
<verterok> facundobatista: probably because you have autoconnect=true
<facundobatista> verterok, ah, yes
<verterok> facundobatista: u1sdtool "hangs" becuase there is no freaking dbus interface exposed
<verterok> facundobatista: try using the control panel
<facundobatista> verterok, don't forget to tell nessita, tomorrow
<dobey> verterok, facundobatista: we know it's broken. not sure why yet though
<facundobatista> dobey, ok
<verterok> ok, thanks
#ubuntuone 2012-02-08
<nessita> hola
<ralsina> hola nessita
<ralsina> go have a life! ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I'm "adelantando" from work from tom morning :-)
<nessita> some* work
<ralsina> nessita: ok, just kidding
<nessita> dobey: if you're around... any verdict on the packaging-dailies branch? I have a controlpanel branch that depends (for landing) in python-ubuntu-sso-client.tests :-)
<nessita> ralsina: you with some minutes for a trivial?
<ralsina> nessita: not right away, but I can do it tonight
<nessita> ralsina: I'm having a test blocking in a branch, from a code that we no longer use, so I cut off "by the healthy option" and removed it
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/no-more-blocking/+merge/91954
<nessita> ralsina: later is great, thanks
<nessita> ralsina: if you agree, would you also globally approve when done?
<ralsina> if it's just a skip, I trust you enough to self-approve
<ralsina> but sure, I will do the global
<nessita> ralsina: is not a skip, but the removal of a code we no longer use
<ralsina> nessita: ok, will review
<nessita> ack
<nessita> well, will have dinner now
 * nessita -> away
<mandel> morning!
<ralsina> good morning mandel!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :D
<rye> morning
<psypher246> hello all
<psypher246> anyone here who can refresh anyone here who can assist with troubleshooting upload issues
<mandel> psypher246, rye is you man :)
<mandel> ralsina, hello!
<rye> psypher246, hello! What is the size of the file you are uploading?
<psypher246> rye: 36000 files, all pictures all total about 8GB
<rye> psypher246, ok, what are the sympthoms?
<psypher246> well i can't remember the commands anymore and lost my notes (somehiow tomboy sycned somthing and deleted all my new notes, but thats another story)
<psypher246> anyway I want to know what is happening at this time
<psypher246> I expect it to take long, but I want to see if it has imporved since I logged this bug
<psypher246> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/539573
<ubot4> psypher246: Error: Bug #539573 not found.
<psypher246> nothing is uploading at this time
<psypher246> u1sdtool --waiting-content
<psypher246> says
<psypher246> Oops, an error ocurred:
<psypher246> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:
<psypher246> u1sdtool -s
<psypher246> ubuntu one client says: file sync error. (org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply:)
<psypher246> sercond time today
<psypher246> I have to restart to make it work, yet i still don't kow if anything is actually happening
<psypher246> rye: ok now filre sysnc is starting again according to u1client
<psypher246> u1sdtool -s
<psypher246> State: LOCAL_RESCAN
<psypher246>     connection: With User With Network
<psypher246>     description: doing local rescan
<psypher246>     is_connected: False
<psypher246>     is_error: False
<psypher246>     is_online: False
<psypher246>     queues: WORKING
<psypher246> after scan starts, it doesn't start uploading
<psypher246> i eman after scan stops
<rye> psypher246, what is the client version?
<rye> psypher246, and whet is the ubuntu version?
<psypher246> precise
<rye> psypher246, metadata loading now takes 2-3 seconds
<psypher246> what is the com,mand again something policy to see what u1 client ver?
<psypher246> ok it has stoped scanning, little longer than 3 seconds about 20
<psypher246> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<psypher246>     connection: With User With Network
<psypher246>     description: processing the commands pool
<psypher246>     is_connected: True
<psypher246>     is_error: False
<psypher246>     is_online: True
<psypher246>     queues: WORKING
<psypher246> but nothing is uploading
<rye> psypher246, metadata loading != local rescan, local rescan is a traversing of the folders to see whether anything has changed
<psypher246> rye:  processing the commands pool = metadata loading?
<rye> psypher246, u1sdtool --waiting-content may be causing the dbus request to fail if it cannot be completed in 120 seconds
<psypher246> rye: does that then kill the whole aplication?
<rye> psypher246, no, metadata loading is the initial phase before local rescan, where the client reads the database about all the files it knew
<psypher246> oh sorry ok I get you now
<psypher246> so if rescan is finished whats next?
<rye> psypher246, when i initially joined, i thought metadata loading and local rescan are the same thing.
<psypher246> metadat, import old, local rescan import new?
<rye> psypher246, local rescan -> connecting -> queue_manager where it is processing the commands
<psypher246> so when does it start uploading?
<rye> psypher246, at queue_manager, i.e. now. How do you see it is not uploading things?
<rye> alternatively how do i see they are uploading
<rye> psypher246, ah, run u1sdtool --current-transfers
<psypher246> using nethogs I do not see anytraffci coming from python process
<rye> psypher246, please pastebinit since it will be a long list
<psypher246> http://pastebin.com/twzPQZ6T excuse the filenames :) only folder i can find with thousands of small files
<rye> psypher246, ok, at this moment I need to ask you to archive the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log folder and send it to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com - it does not start sending anything
<rye> psypher246, once i get the logs i will get back to you here
<psypher246> rye: thanks, seems to be going but at pathtic speeds
<psypher246> 1KB/s
<psypher246> my backbone can support 30mbits/s
<psypher246> rye: just tried going to the "Devices" tab and got this error: Value could not be retrieved. (IPCError: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: )
<psypher246> don't quite know how many issues I am dealing with there
<psypher246> here*
<psypher246> tried again now, the devices opened but still that errror, was not longer than 120secodns, more like 30 seconds
<rye> psypher246, hm, how much memory does ubutuone-syncdaemon process use?
<psypher246> 1518884
<psypher246> rye 78%
<psypher246> damn!
<rye> oh
<rye> 1.5G??
<psypher246> yeah
<gatox> hi!
<ralsina> hola gatox!
<ralsina> gatox: small question. When you did the latest windows release, what release number did you give ir?
<ralsina> give it*
<gatox> ralsina, let me check
<ralsina> gatox: because on bzr, it still says 203, which is a problem :-)
<gatox> ralsina, 2.99.3
<ralsina> gatox: that's the version. There is also a release number that has n dots
<ralsina> no dots
<gatox> ralsina, in the other file, ubuntuone_autoupdate  i have <version>2.99.3</version>
<ralsina> gatox: ouch
<ralsina> gatox: that one is supposed to be an integer
<gatox> ahhhh i didn't know that........ sorry
<ralsina> gatox: right now I am not sure I can make an autoupdater that will updatethis version :-(
<ralsina> gatox: it's ok, it happens
<ralsina> gatox: I will have to make some tests to see if I can fix it. No problem.
<gatox> ralsina, let me know if i can do anything
<ralsina> gatox: nah, you have enough on your plate :-)
<ralsina> gatox: worst case, we need to make another release
<rye> psypher246, has u1sdtool --current-transfers progressed somewhere?
<psypher246> i've actually moved all the files out of the folder and take this up again another day. thanks for the help. I will log a bug about this when I have a chance
<rye> ralsina, psypher246 has 1Gb of SD usage with 36000 files which total to 8Gb
<rye> 1.Gb
<ralsina> rye: memory usage?
<mandel> ralsina, gatox have you ever seen this message when running a small wt dialog: 'Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported'
<ralsina> mandel: no
<rye> ralsina, yes
<gatox> mainerror, nop
<mandel> gatox, due, he is going to hate you
<mandel> gatox, you keep talking with him and he keeps ignoring you :)
<gatox> mandel, what?
<gatox> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<gatox> jejejejee
<mandel> gatox, that ;)
<gatox> grrrrr completion!
<mandel> gatox, trying to seduce completion? with your name and the 'grrrrr' looks like it hehehe
<ralsina> rye: there is a linear memory usage pattern, 36K files is at the top end of what syncdaemon can handle reasonably
<gatox> mandel, jejejejeje
<mandel> ralsina, gatox are you using P?
<ralsina> mandel: O
<gatox> mandel, no.... i'm going to change to P this weekend
<mandel> not even a vm.. :(
<gatox> mandel, sorry
<mandel> rye, are you running P with the latests updates?
<mandel> gatox, no worries
<mandel> gatox, ralsina I talk with my ISP and apparently I have an static IP! so I'll be foward connection details to those of you that want to be able to use by windows vms
<rye> mandel, yes, w/o nightlies thourh
<rye> though
<ralsina> mandel: Ihave a nice window VM, but thanks anyway :-)
<mandel> rye, let me give you a script to try for me, one min
<mandel> ralsina, oh, but I have one vm for EACH windows version :)
<mandel> rye, can you try to execute this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/833835/
<mandel> ralsina, gatox can you find any reason why this should fail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/833835/
<ralsina> mandel: hmmmm I would import QApplication from QtGui but other than that it looks ok to me
<rye> mandel,  from ubuntu_sso import qt? I guess i am not that up-to-date
<mandel> rye, grab the sso trunk and set the python path
<ralsina> mandel: how does it fail?
<mandel> rye, or just copy the script to the  sso trunk :
<mandel> ralsina, Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
<mandel> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<mandel> ralsina, I did change the import from Qt to QtGui, same issue
<ralsina> mandel: well, it's something in the ubuntu_sso import
<ralsina> mandel: if I comment that, it works
<mandel> ralsina, dah, it is, but wtf?
<mandel> ralsina, there should be no gtk there at all, right? gatox any idea?
<ralsina> mandel: use python -v and grep for gtk?
<rye> mandel, the same Gtk-ERROR message you printed above
<alecu> hola all!
<gatox> mandel, let me check here
<mandel> rye, ok
<mandel> alecu, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, looking at that atm..
<rye> hm, gi.overrides.Gtk?
<rye> mandel, ubuntu_sso.main.glib imports from gi.repository import GLib, Gdk, Gtk
<mandel> rye, yep, I just saw that too..
<rye> ubuntu_sso.main.linux to be precise
<mandel> WTF! why is that thing bringing the ubuntu_sso.main.glib.. I'm just importing the bloody qt module
<ralsina> rye, mandel: looks like the main.linux has not been cleaned up to use the qt stuff
<gatox> mandel, i have this warning: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:127: RuntimeWarning: PyOS_InputHook is not available for interactive use of PyGTK
<gatox>   set_interactive(1)
<rye> mandel, USE_QT_MAINLOOP is not defined
<mandel> gatox, that one is 'normal'
<rye> mandel, if os.environ.get('USE_QT_MAINLOOP'): - qt, else glib
<mandel> rye, where is that?
<ralsina> mandel: what rye said. Because on linux sso supports gtk and qt
<gatox> mandel, ah yes.... you should use USE_QT_MAINLOOP=True when running
<rye> mandel, ubuntu_sso.main.linux
<rye> and then your code works
<mandel> gatox, rye I'd be happy with that except for one thing, why is ubuntu_sso.qt.gui brining ubuntu_sso.main, that is very very wrong
<mandel> very very very
<ralsina> mandel: you are not supposed to just be importing this stuff, you know
<mandel> ralsina, so.. you want me to import main so that I show a little shitty dialog for creds? that does not make sense
<mandel> ralsina, I could move the creds dialog definition to another location, but where?
<ralsina> mandel: I wonder why this is happening. __init__ does nothing
<mandel> ralsina, exactly, there is some very bad things happening in the import
<rye> ralsina, from ubuntu_sso.main import linux
<rye> ralsina, then linux imports glib
<mandel> rye, yes, but that is in ubuntu_sso.main.__init__ which should not be imported at all
<ralsina> I don't get all those imports
<rye> mandel, qt/controllers.py import main
<mandel> me cago en la puta de oros!
<mandel> rye, you are right
<ralsina> import ubuntu_sso.qt for me imports only this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/59693/
<rye> i suppose i should not learn that line in spanish ^
<ralsina> rye: good idea :-)
<mandel> rye, is not the worst one you can hear.. trust me
<ralsina> mandel: so, it's a matter of untangling some imports on qt.gui
<mandel> ralsina, well, it seems that the controllers use main because BackendController uses main..
<rye> mandel, me (forgot) unknown known known from diamond
<ralsina> mandel: it's a trivial fix
<ralsina> mandel: main is used in exactly *one* place, and can be removed from the top level import
<ralsina> mandel: we may have to duplicate the definition of NO_OP as well
<ralsina> mandel: or move it elsewhere
<mandel> ralsina, so, BackendController has an if condition in case the backend is None, I don't know why that has to be done, but that is the problem
<mandel> gatox, any idea about that ^
<mandel> gatox,  why does it happen?
<ralsina> mandel: probably in case the backend fails to start
<gatox> mandel, ralsina everything about the controllers is changing..... so you shouldn't worry about that
<mandel> gatox, except that atm is blocking my work, I have to do a work around and set the USE_QT_MAINLOOP which is horrible
<mandel> :(
<gatox> mandel, why?? i thought everyone was using USE_QT_MAINLOOP
<mandel> gatox, I can do that and will ignore the problems, but setting an env variable is a bad idea since the creds dialog is a diff process
<mandel> gatox, if env variable changes, the dialog will crash with the above error
<mandel> ralsina, setSizeGripEnabled(False) plus layoutSizeContraint to FixedSize should stop a dialgo from being resiable, right?
<mandel> gatox,  ^
<mandel> ralsina, gatox atm, I have those, I cannot resize but the mouse over the bottom left conner show the resize pointer, do I have to set the window flags too?
<gatox> mandel, fixedSize avoid resize
<mandel> gatox, but I get the little <-> arrow in the mouse..
<gatox> mandel, i'm not sure if you can forcce a window to not show the arrows..... even if it isn't resizable.....
<mandel> gatox, let me push the code and you will see what I mean..
<gatox> mandel, look for another not resizable window in the OS and check if it show that anywat
<gatox> anyeay
<gatox> ahhhhh.... anyway
<gatox> mandel, first do that
<gatox> mandel, mmmm yes.... it shouldn't appear...... let me see the code
<mandel> gatox, let me push it
<mandel> gatox, here: lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/creds-dialog
<mandel> gatox, and how I'm testing it atm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/833885/
<gatox> mandel, name of the file?
<mandel> gatox, some manual work is done under ubuntu_sso/qt/gui.py the ui file is data/qt/proxy_credentials_dialog.ui
<gatox> mandel, you don't need this: self.setSizeGripEnabled(False)  (but just saying.....)
<mandel> gatox, I was trying everything, I know is set in the .ui file
<mandel> gatox, deperation coding style :)
<gatox> mandel, did you try to set the fixed size in the code.... just to check
<mandel> gatox, I did not, you think that will matter?
<mandel> gatox, did you try the code and show the pointer changing?
<gatox> mandel, on it
<gatox> mandel, yes.... i can see it.... let me try something
<mandel> gatox, muchas gracias :)
<mandel> gatox, is the first time I see this, when done in other os it works as expected
<mandel> gatox, do you ming if I quicly go to have some food?
<gatox> mandel, no.... go
<mandel> gatox, thx
<gatox> mandel, the problem is in the .ui
<mandel> tell me tell me
<mandel> gatox, I'll though I'll read it later :)
 * mandel runs to have lunch
<gatox> mandel, i can't find which the problem is..... but removing the setup of the ui file in the code.... the window behave as expected
<Chipaca> davidcalle: hi there. Where in launchpad is the remote scope? I branched lp:unity-lens-videos and that isn't it :)
<Chipaca> rats
<dobey> hrmm
<Chipaca> looks like it's lp:~davidc3/unity-lens-videos/remote-videos
<nessita> hello everyone!
<dobey> hola nessita
<nessita> hola dobey, how is it going?
<gatox> nessita, hi
<dobey> eh, could be better
<nessita> hola gatox, I'd guess you're off ac today? :-P
<gatox> nessita, jeje yes
<briancurtin> hi nessita
<nessita> hola briancurtin! how is it going?
<nessita> (I owe you finishing the review... will do it today)
<dobey> gwibber is being crashy :(
<nessita> dobey: gah, when moving it to gi?
<dobey> or well, gwibber-accounts is being crashy; and not loading my accounts
<briancurtin> nessita: i'm good, and whenever you get to the review is fine :)
<dobey> nessita: yeah, but i'm pretty sure it's gnomekeyring that's causing it now
<dobey> nessita: i just can't seem to get any good debug info from it though :(
<Chipaca> davidcalle: hi there
<davidcalle> Chipaca, hey
<Chipaca> davidcalle: do you have a few minutes? or would you rather it was later?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I have them.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ok
<dobey> i have some for sale on ebay; but the auction is ending soon. so bid fast and high! :)
<dobey> nessita: can you look at the error in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/92218315/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.ubuntuone-client_3.1%2Br1188-51~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz let me know what you think?
<nessita> dobey: yessir
<nessita> dobey: never saw those before
<nessita> dobey: but I have a suprise for you :-)
<nessita> ralsina: shall we do the 1-1 after the standup?>\
<nessita> dobey: enjoy!!! (all credits to the awesomeness of verterok) https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/make-the-call-please/+merge/92042
<gatox> nessita, question..... the --help_text should replace the "forgotten password" text??
<nessita> gatox: nopes
<nessita> gatox: only the "subtitle" in the setup account screen
<gatox> ahh ok
<dobey> nessita: oh this fixes the non-workiness of sd?
<nessita> dobey: YES
<dobey> come on launchpad. give me a diff already
<dobey> oh snap
<dobey> srsly
<Chipaca> gah
<Chipaca> silly internets
<dobey> nessita: ok, that is one thing that pyflakes definitely needs to bitch about :)
<nessita> dobey: +1
<dobey> nessita: +1000000000000 on your branch.
<nessita> heh
<mandel> gatox, ok, so it has to do with the .ui yet we don't know what..
<mandel> gatox,I'll look in to it
<gatox> mandel, yes
<nessita> standup in 7 crow!d
 * dobey wonders what to do with 4096x1152 pixels exactly.
<gatox> me
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> me
<dobey> meh
<nessita> me
<alecu> me
<nessita> ralsina: standup?
<nessita> gatox: go!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> LOT OF Refactoring done. Starting fixing the broken tests because of the refactoring.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with all the tests. Start refactoring the wizard.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<ralsina> me
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<alecu> dobey, finally increase the font size?
<briancurtin> DONE: i thought i fixed bug #820350 but it seems to have broken many other tests
<briancurtin> TODO: figure out how i broke those other tests, try to propose the branch today
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NOTE: i have a doctor appointment this afternoon, will take a lunch/doc break and work a bit later on
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 820350 in ubuntuone-client "WIndows: either set_dir_readwrite and/or set_dir_readonly are not doing what they should (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820350
<mandel> DONE: Finished the support for user:password@domain. Done the new design of dialog.
<mandel> TODO: Propose the user:password@domain support. Connect dialog with keyring. Connet dialog with webclient implementations.
<mandel> BLOCK: no, yet waiting for input regarding texts in the dialogs.
 * mandel throws the ball too dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: fix the devtools release faux pas, bug #928317, gwibber pokery
<dobey> λ TODO: fix up nightlies packages, more gwibber pokery, twisted docs, move more code around, music store call
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 928317 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone (Ubuntu) "Rhythmbox-UbuntuOne Plugin Crashes (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928317
<dobey> λ BLCK: gwibber is crashing in gnomekeyring.
<dobey> nessita
<nessita> DONE: split ussoc nightlies in several binary packages, landed use-webclient for controlpanel, sprint with gatox, reviews
<nessita> TODO: make u1cp nightlies not depend on qt4reactor, provide u1cp-qt package, propose run-stuff-from-mainloop, finish reviews
<nessita> BLOCKED: no! SD is fixed! many thanks to guillo
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
 * alecu writting notes
<ralsina> while alecu is writing his notes: DONE: cleaned up some code by david in the video lens, mgmt call, misc stuff, gave blood TODO: recover blood, reviews, 1-1s, misc. BLOCKED: nopes
<ralsina> NEXT alecu again
<alecu> DONE: some reviews, researched DNS SRV feature in SD and if to use it when proxying
<alecu> TODO: more proxy work in SD; compile a bug list for FF
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<ralsina> nope
<ralsina> EOM
<ralsina> nessita: really quick 1-1?
<nessita> ralsina: sure, can I have 5 minutes to have some water?
<ralsina> nessita: of course
<dobey> nessita: no water for you! you go bread line! :)
<nessita> ralsina: loggin in
<mandel> gatox, FWI I fixed it :)
<gatox> mandel, how?
<nessita> dobey: no
<nessita> oops
<nessita> dobey: no tarmac for u1client? (branch is not landing)
<dobey> bah
<dobey> blah
<dobey> nessita: UnicodeDecodeError :(
<dobey> nessita: i wonder what is leaving such a file around
<dobey> nessita: hopefully it will land next time
<ralsina> nessita: I am shocked, but yes, you can embed a QWizard inside of another widget
<nessita> ralsina: NICE! (not)
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: example ugliness: https://pastebin.canonical.com/59722/
<nessita> ralsina: I *may* usa that (no promises though)
<ralsina> nessita: just bringing you the info ;-)
<nessita> ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: but you're not using a stackwidget there
<ralsina> nessita: shouldn't matter
<nessita> ok
<ralsina> nessita: if you can embed in one place, you can embed everywhere
<ralsina> nessita: the whole wizard would be a single page of the stack, of course
<nessita> ralsina: of course!
<nessita> dobey: will change u1cp packaging dailes to source depend on the python-ussoc.tests package... any advice?
<nessita> (I mean, anything I should do before that? like update tarmac something?)
<dobey> nessita: no that sounds fine
<alecu> Yo troll, I'll embed a wizard within your wizard so you can enchant while you are throwing spellz
<nessita> dobey: will the new package python-ussoc.tests be installed in tarmac? or shall I do that?
<dobey> nessita: i already did it
<nessita> dobey: you rock!
<mandel> gatox, the xml was setting the resize grib :P
<mandel> gatox,  a stupid mistake hehe
<gatox> mandel, :P
<dobey> nessita: branch merge fail again :(
<dobey> nessita: also this appeared: Command appears to be hung. There has been no output for 900 seconds. Sending SIGTERM.
<nessita> dobey: uh?
<nessita> dobey: smells like tarmac instance is "dirty"?
<dobey> nessita: seems something is wonky with tests; and seems like something is causing a unicode filename to get left around
<nessita> dobey: gah
<dobey> nessita: doubtful, since i removed the tree to have a clean one, before the run that hung for 900 seconds
<nessita> dobey: there is a test suite that specifically creates an invalid filename... perhaps that's busting the env?
<dobey> nessita: it may be the same hang that happened in the nightlies build on amd64 though
<nessita> dobey: True
<dobey> nessita: indeed. though it should also be removing the file in tearDown; :-/
<nessita> dobey: let me confirm that, JIC
<nessita> dobey: apparently all invalid files and dirs are being removed
<nessita> with addCleanups, even
<nessita> (which is much better)
<dobey> nessita: right; need to debug it more
<mandel> nessita, gatox I'm writing some tests for the creds dialog in sso, I've notice that the views tests use the normal unittest.TestCase, do you think is a problem if I use the trial one? I want to be able to use patch :)
<nessita> mandel: what do you mean with the "view tests"? from what project?
<mandel> nessita, ubuntu_sso/qt/tests/test_qt_views.py
<nessita> mandel: ah... I would advice use a reference what we have in controlpanel
<nessita> mandel: ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/tests
 * mandel looks
<nessita> mandel: you will see there how we use trial's TestCase and also some other helpers that are great for testing UIs
<nessita> mandel: but the answer to your question is yes, we can certainly use the trial's TestCase
<nessita> mandel: those qt view tests are yours, right?
<mandel> nessita, yes, bzr blame says that :)
<nessita> heh
<nessita> mandel: perhaps at the time you considered something to use unittest's testcase?
<mandel> nessita, uh.. and mocker.. shit shit shit
<nessita> mandel: NO MOCKER PLEASE :-)
<mandel> nessita, I did consider it at that point in time.. seems to be an old file, I'll fix that
<nessita> mandel: hum, sorry, what would you fix? removing mocker from the old tests?
<mandel> nessita, yes, should not be a a lot of work
<nessita> mandel: please don't, gatox is refactoring all that code from top to bottom
<mandel> nessita, ok, then I'll add my test and touch nothing
<nessita> mandel: sounds great
<nessita> dobey: so tarmac will not land u1cp branches either, no?
<dobey> nessita: not at the moment it seems
<nessita> right
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> which is quite odd
<nessita> odd? I thought you had "stopped" it
<dobey> stopped? no
<nessita> so, it will not land u1cp because he does not want to? who does he think he is?
<dobey> UnicodeDecodeError stopped it
<nessita> bu
<dobey> and it's odd, because it landed a branch yesterday. and one on monday, both from facundo
<dobey> nessita: however, the UnicodeDecodeError issue means it won't land branches for anything which comes after ubuntuone-client, in the list of branches it checks (whichs seems to be some arbitrary order, thanks to the brillians of ConfigParser)
<nessita> :_/
<dobey> nessita: i just set your branch back to needs review for now
<nessita> ack
<dobey> and cleaned up from the breakage, so other projects should be able to land
<dobey> nessita: i really need to get some lunch, but we can debug more after that if you like
<nessita> dobey: sure, let me know
<dobey> k
<dobey> bbiab
<nessita> alecu: just FYI, yesterday I landed a branch that removes the whole thread_execute code and tests suite
<nessita> alecu: since is no longer used and it was hanging in some test runs
<ralsina> nessita: about that branch. I did the approve, and tarmac bounced it with the tests passing. No idea why.
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, it was a about a gdbus error... I re approved and landed
<nessita> (late last night)
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<alecu> nessita, very nice, cool.
<nessita> mandel: so, I finally have the branch ready for spawnning processes from the sso service. Would you be able to review it? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/run-stuff-from-mainloop/+merge/89956
<mandel> nessita, sure, let me some mins to finish some of my code, context switch, you know :)
<nessita> mandel: yes, let me confirm I merged trunk...
<nessita> mandel: indeed, trunk was not merged, pushing that now....
<nessita> pushed to revno 861
<mandel> nessita, ack
<mandel> nessita, ralsina FYI we have just asked robert and roberta to take a look at the current dialog impl and get the signed off asap
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<nessita> mandel: was that by email?
<mandel> nessita, yes it was, lisettte sent it
<nessita> mandel: would you please add me (and ralsina if he's not there) to the email?
<mandel> nessita, sure, I'll fwd it (and will add u1 links incase I don't get to attach things)
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<gatox> wow! i forgot to eat....
 * gatox lunch
<lisettte> mandel: i can add to the thread so you get all the replies?
<mandel> lisettte, much better, please :)
<nessita> lisettte: can you re-send the attachments? I don't see any...
<lisettte> nessita: will forward you the original mail
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: they are there, it's something on your mail client
<lisettte> nessita: yes, i just checked and they should be in there, but will send you them as attachments
<nessita> ralsina: I use thunderbird
<lisettte> nessita: so do i :)
<ralsina> nessita: me too
<ralsina> nessita: they are inline in the message
<lisettte> nessita: images are inline; do  you have text only?
<nessita> yes, text only
<nessita> who would use not text-only email theses days?!?!? :-D
 * nessita is hard core
<nessita> ralsina, lisettte: this is what I see: http://ubuntuone.com/0xoQBqEic5AOyZSShqgH38
<lisettte> nessita: looks like text only
<nessita> lisettte: yeah, I always set my email clients to use text only
<nessita> lisettte: can you attach without putting them inline?
<lisettte> nessita: i will from now on
<lisettte> nessita: just sent you them anyway
<nessita> lisettte: what's the english term for the opposite of "text only" email?
<lisettte> nessita: html?
<nessita> ah
<ralsina> nessita: for future reference, it's something in your thunderbird configuration: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ralsina/6842045653/in/photostream
<lisettte> nessita: rich text?
<mandel> email?
<mandel> :P
<lisettte> :)
<nessita> ralsina: I explicitely set my email to be text only, I *hate* html email
<ralsina> nessita: ok, but then you don't see attachments and others have to resend them 3 times...
<nessita> did not image that will hide attachments
<ralsina> nessita: we know now :-)
<nessita> ralsina: is there any benefit from sending attachs as inline (I'm wondering, philosophical question)
<ralsina> nessita: easier to explain things. Hey, look at this <image> and this other thing <image>
<nessita> ralsina: hum... but... from my POV (biased, of course), geeks will usually handle text only email, no?
<nessita> I guess is a philosophical question equivalent to top posting vs bottom posting :-)
<ralsina> nessita: well,I am a geek. I used to be one, at least :-) YMMV.
<ralsina> nessita: pretty much
<nessita> ralsina: *used* is the key word there :-P
<ralsina> nessita: ouch.
<ralsina> nessita: ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: I guess I would have expected my email client say at least "there are images that are not being shown" or something like that
<ralsina> just checked, kmail shows inline images also as attachments. Looks like a thunderbird thing
<ralsina> nessita: maybe you have to check/uncheck view / display attachments inline
<nessita> looking for the setting
<ralsina> nessita: nah, doesn't work. If you set body as plain text, it never shows inlined attachments at all. Even claims the message has no attachments.
<ralsina> nessita: you can switch to simple html for one of these messages when you notice "hey, there should be something here", though
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, I can't find a setting though
<ralsina> nessita: not in settings, in view -> message body
<nessita> ralsina: I meant a setting to show inlined as attachments
<lisettte> nessita: next time i will do a ascii mock for you ;)
<ralsina> nessita: there isn't any. It doesn't even show the clip for "this message has attachments"
<nessita> lisettte: that's my girl!
<nessita> :-P
<nessita> ok, lunchtime for me
<ralsina> nessita: looks like a bug to me
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> brb!
<dobey> nessita: trying  your branch another time, to try and get some deug info if it fails again
<mandel> nessita, why looking for twisted like this: result = 'twisted.internet.reactor' in sys.modules can you just try to import twisted?
 * mandel is curious
<mandel> nessita, also, it would be nice to have a way to let the spawner not to stderr to /dev/null if we are debugging (I don't know how hard is that) but if it is a lot of work, ignore me :)
<mandel> I could be wrong but passing standard_error twith true will get the fd of the stderr which could be useful
<dobey> nessita: just my luck
<dobey> nessita: it merged
<nessita> dobey: yey! (?)
<mandel> nessita, and something similar can be done with the others, like using setStandardErrorFile to set the fd for it, but as I said, is just an idea to make debugging easier
<nessita> mandel: for the first question, I don't want to import a reactor is there isn't one already there
<dobey> nessita: yeah, it's merged which is good, but i still have no idea what broke :(
<nessita> mandel: and no, for now we ignore stdout and stderr from the spawned process. The process should do proper logging to debug...
<mandel> nessita, I meant, import twisted if twisted is there, there is at least a few reactors
<mandel> nessita, about stderr, ok
<nessita> mandel: perhaps I'm missing your question, sorry... but that method do not want to import anything, just see if is already imported
<mandel> nessita, ah, ok
<dobey> mandel, nessita: you could have an env var to not add the DEV_NULL flags, if the env var exists
<nessita> dobey: right, but we also have spawners in qt and tx, and we need to handle those in all
<nessita> dobey: which is out of the scope for now...
<nessita> dobey: since we're building the programs to spawn, we'll make them log properly
<dobey> *shrug*
<dobey> i have enough problems to deal with right now anyway :)
<nessita> dobey: ;-)
<mandel> nessita, I'm talking without knowing, but does getProcessOutputAndValue raise exception eventhough it returns a deferred?
<nessita> mandel: yes, on windows... :-.\
<nessita> :-/
<mandel> nessita, mierda de windows..
<nessita> mandel: I noticed that while running tests
<mandel> nessita, at least you can understand why I asked ;)
<nessita> ;-)
<mandel> nessita, in 'target = os.path.join(path, program + EXE_EXT)' what happens if I passed the program to be cmd.exe?
<mandel> nessita, that is, the extension was passed
<nessita> mandel: hum... will not work. I can tweak the code if you want... though the idea is to use the twisted tx only from tests
<mandel> nessita, ah.. I think you can just check if it is present and append when needed, do it at your discretion
<mandel> nessita, but if it is not much work better, in case we ever use it
<nessita> mandel: will tweak that
<dobey> nessita: hrmm. looks like python-ubuntu-sso-client needs to depend on python-httplib2 (>= 0.7.2) perhaps
<nessita> hum... a ver....
<nessita> ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/common.py:21:from httplib2 import iri2uri
<nessita> yes
<dobey> :)
<nessita> dobey: let me add that, I also need to add a new python package that will land woth the branch mandel is reviweing
<dobey> nessita: a new binary package, or a new dependency?
<nessita> dobey: a new python package that needs to be installed in python-ussoc (ubuntu_sso.utils.runner)
<dobey> ah ok
<nessita> dobey: and then we can re-build nighgtlies when my branch lands
<mandel> nessita, questions, once your branch has landed, the ui won't be executed in a diff process, right? so on widows, which main loop are we going to be using? I guess that we not longer need the qtreactor, so we will be using just twisted, is that correct?
<nessita> dobey: I should also add that new dep to build-depends, right?
<nessita> mandel: not yet, next branch
<nessita> mandel: sorry, let me give you a better answer
<nessita> mandel: the ui will not be executed in a diff process yet. When it does (incoming branch), yes, the sso service will only need a plain twisted reactor
<mandel> nessita, I was going to ask more hehe
<nessita> mandel: but the sso UI (which is now a new process) will still use the at4reactor
<dobey> nessita: in sso? yes i think so.
<nessita> mandel: FYI, EXE_EXT change pushed
<mandel> nessita, so, in that case, why did you write a Qt process 'spawner' since sso on windows will not use qt at all
<mandel> or I'm getting confused :(
<nessita> mandel: it will use in in linu
<nessita> linux*
<nessita> mandel: if qt is available in linux, we'll use that
<dobey> nessita: generally speaking, anything the binary packages depend on, should probably be in build-depends (or build-depends-indep) as well, for tests to work.
<nessita> dobey: my thought exactly, but wanted to confirm it with you (perhaps I was missing something I never dealt with)
<mandel> nessita, ahhh so we prefer to use qt over glib on linux, is that right?
<nessita> mandel: yessir
<mandel> nessita, ha, I had no idea we were going to Qt in sso O.o
<dobey> well, we're going to have a gtk3 control panel on friday, right nessita? ;)
<nessita> dobey: *on my next freaky friday* which will surely not be the next friday before feature freeze :-D
<mandel> nessita, I can do the gtk creds dialog for you :)
<mandel> is a boring boring dialog..
<nessita> mandel: no no not yet :-)
<mandel> nessita, the only thing I'm worried is about this: http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qprocess.html#exitStatus but if you tell me we are not using qt for windows for spawning process I'm happy with the branch :)
<nessita> mandel: I'm not good reading windows specifics... would you translate that for me? ie, what concern raise that for you?
<mandel> nessita, only that if a process kill or use process from outside (task manager) qt things it terminated ok
<mandel> nessita, sorry, that is not even eng..
<mandel> is later here..
<nessita> mandel: another chance!
<mandel> nessita, ok, so if a process from outside sso kills the ui process, qt will think everything went ok, that is, return code 0
<mandel> nessita, but it is such a remote thing that we should not pay attention to that :)
<mandel> nessita, check my review comment with the +1
<nessita> mandel: I will, thanks!
<mandel> and with that, I go to walk the dog a frezze my balls :)
<mandel> nessita, is a nice comment, no info what so ever hehe
<nessita> mandel: hehehe :-)
<mandel> all, c you tom!
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: need any reviews? If not, I am taking a 15 minute break
<gatox> mandel, bye
<nessita> ralsina: not for now, thanks!
<nessita> bye mandel
<gatox> ralsina, nopp....
<briancurtin> be back later - lunch/doctor
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: ok, see you in a little bit
<nessita> briancurtin: good luck!
<gatox> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<dobey> hrmm, need to disable some more nightlies builds
<dobey> nessita: u1cp will only pass tests on oneiric now as well, right?
<dobey> err
<dobey> s/oneiric/precise/
<nessita> dobey: ah, yes
<nessita> dobey: I guess that after FF I can build a different script for < P
<nessita> (for every project)
<dobey> we can probably use the same script, with some magic
<dobey> assuming other stuff works right
<nessita> dobey: yeah, that too
<dobey> stuff that uses gtk is going to be a problem.
<nessita> dobey: even if we run them isolated?
<dobey> nessita: what do you mean isolated?
<nessita> dobey: u1trial -t some_regex_that_will_match_a_few or u1trial a_specific_module
<dobey> nessita: but what good is having a package that the user can install, but doesn't work?
<nessita> dobey: you're mixing running tests with working! :-D
<dobey> no, i'm mixing nightlies builds with nightlies builds :P
<duanedesign> nessita: is this from a non ascii file name? https://pastebin.canonical.com/59786/
<nessita> looking
<dobey> duanedesign: yes
<dobey> duanedesign: well, unicode username
<nessita> duanedesign: that looks like the user home has non ascii chars, which we support since last version (but not before)
<duanedesign> ok, so user needs to update
<duanedesign> thank you
<duanedesign> nessita: 2.0.3 is the last version?
<nessita> duanedesign: nopes
<nessita> ralsina: would you please remind me and duanedesign the latest windows release number?
<duanedesign> looks like their is a 2.99.3 uploaded a couple days ago
<dobey> duanedesign: don't look at the +download page on launchpad
<duanedesign> dobey: i was looking at https://one.ubuntu.com/windows/
<dobey> oh
<briancurtin> back. only took 2 hours... :/
<nessita> dobey: is the u1client nightlies build upload failing because there isn't a new revno in trunk?
<nessita> briancurtin: congrats! (?)
<dobey> nessita: hrmm?
<nessita> too cryptic?
<nessita> dobey: why don't you read my mind already?!?!?
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies/+recipebuild/172318 :-)
<dobey> nessita: probably; is there not a new version in trunk?
<nessita> dobey: no... I requested a new build since sso generated a new build
<nessita> but then a new upload will no go thru
<nessita> because the version clashes
<dobey> ah, is new sso built?
<dobey> nessita: that sso fixes the httplib2 dep?
<nessita> yeap! https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/sso-dailies
<nessita> it should
<dobey> nessita: you can go to the faild builds of u1client in the nightlies, and tell it to retry the build
<dobey> instead of trying to upload a new copy
<nessita> aahhhh, nice, did not know that
<ralsina> nessita: 2.99.3
<nessita> ralsina: hola!
<nessita> duanedesign: 2.99.3, as you found out
<ralsina> I will probably have to do *another* 2.99.3 to fix a bug in the autoupdater :-(
<ralsina> Or, of course, a 2.99.4
<dobey> if you make a 2.99.4 that's not actually 2.99.4, i will be very unhappy
<dobey> you can however, make a 2.99.3.1, if you really have to :)
<rye> he he, i just downloaded 20000 photos from Ubuntu One, it took 4 hours
<nessita> ok, gotta go to pilates class
<nessita> will be back later tonight, to finish this branch
<gatox> EOD for me! bye people
<alecu> bye gatox
<briancurtin> bye gatox
<dobey> later all
<briancurtin> have a good evening dobey
#ubuntuone 2012-02-09
<briancurtin2> finally EOD, later anyone who's still on :)
<mandel> omg is cold!
<mandel> morning!
<psypher246> morning, nice and sunny here in South Africa :)
<rye> psypher246, hi, i will mark bug #634013 as a dup of bug #720707 since the later contains the reason why the bandwidth throttling is not properly enforced
<ubot4> rye: Error: Bug #634013 not found.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720707 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "Bandwidth limit is not correctly enforced: Transmission delays are inserted between data chunk writes (of arbitrary sizes) (affects: 31) (dups: 6) (heat: 150)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720707
<rye> as we found out, syncdaemon bandwidth throttling works much like air conditioner
<psypher246> rye: thanks, trying to get the jist, so is there still a bug? or is it just jnot gonna work properly?
<rye> psypher246, there were no changes to the way storage protocol is handing the limits so this bug still exists
<psypher246> ok
<psypher246> btw I have now tried uploading 9000 files again
<psypher246> been about 5 minutes now and nothing is uploading
<psypher246> do you think I should still wait or log a bug?
<psypher246> rye: what does makefile mean? MakeFile(running=True, share_id='', path='/home/ruald/Ubuntu One/done/Pics03304.jpg', marker='marker:c1141b34-2043-45ec-8dc7-871a5c7ce751', name='Pics03304.jpg', parent_id='c810e06b-0934-45a3-bc1d-5b22ab251eb6')
<rye> psypher246, MakeFile is a call to the server to allocate the storage for new file, upload comes afterwards. Does u1sdtool --waiting work now?
<rye> psypher246, current clients send metadata queue item sequentially but content upload/download are sent simultaneously in chunks of 10 files
<psypher246> u1sdtool --waiting is working now after I waited about a day for it to action the "delete" of the 30000 files, had to constantly kill the syncdaemon process cos it klept getting stuck. then it still left the files on the web clinet and had to manually delete there too. After shutting down the daemon and staring again I could upload and delete small groups (300 files).
<psypher246> after deleteing thiose 300 I( uploading about 9000
<psypher246> now it seem that the makefile count is decreasing slowly but nothing has uploaded yet
<psypher246> u1sdtool --waiting |  grep Upload |  wc -l
<psypher246> 9539
<psypher246> u1sdtool --waiting |  grep MakeFile |  wc -l
<psypher246> 6051
<psypher246> u1sdtool --current-transfers  | grep path |  wc -l
<psypher246> 10
<mandel> czajkowski, ping
<czajkowski> mandel: pong
<mandel> czajkowski, saying over g+ is lame, so congrats!
<mandel> czajkowski, welcome to the getting constantly bigger family :)
<czajkowski> mandel: hehe thanks, I start Monday :)
<mandel> czajkowski, cool!
<mandel> czajkowski, I want nicer lp! :P
<czajkowski> have been doing the happy dance all week
<mandel> czajkowski, haha I'm glad you got it, it was a matter of time
<mandel> czajkowski, I'll talk to you later though, feature freeze is on friday and there is lots to do :P
<JamesTait> Morning all!
<rye> psypher246, could you please pm me your e-mail to look up what shard you are on and test the performance there?
<czajkowski> mandel: np enjoy try and not break things :)
<duanedesign> 3eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeE
<duanedesign> {NH>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>{{?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<duanedesign> ='''''''/////////////////////////////
<duanedesign> ='''''''/////////////////////////////
<duanedesign> |
<duanedesign> DC
<ralsina> good morning, duanedesign's cat!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<ralsina> good last-morning-before-effective-feature-freeze mandel!
<mandel> ralsina, yes, and things are finally comming together in the stupid dialog :)
<ralsina> mandel: cool!
<mandel> ralsina, although, I have a question, the Keyring module on linux is using twisted.. which means that atm I'll have to use the qtreactor for that, which is a PITA
<ralsina> mandel: ouch
<mandel> ralsina, can I use that before FF and then later change it to use the normal python-deferred module?
<mandel> ralsina, I don't want to add a new dependency just yet
<ralsina> mandel: qt4reactor is not packaged
<ralsina> mandel: we could ship it broken, I suppose :-/
<mandel> ralsina, I wonder if using this is enough: http://packages.python.org/defer/defer.html
<ralsina> I don't know
<ralsina> I have no idea how it's using twisted there
<mandel> ralsina, I'll ask alecu and nessita asap
<ralsina> mandel: yes please
<mandel> ralsina, this is a huge PITA since we need to get that working today
<ralsina> mandel: I suppose they missed that one when they were clearing the dependency on qtreactor
<mandel> ralsina, as soon as that is done I'll push the 5 branches with all the dialog work..
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> ralsina, and it seems that python-deferred is not packaged..
<mandel> puta puta puta..
<ralsina> mandel: don't panic
<mandel> ralsina, oh, it is.. phew!
<mandel> ralsina, is python-defer :)
<rye> ah, cannot make bugpattern for this :-/
<ralsina> good morning nessita!
<nessita> hello everyone!
<ralsina> nessita, mandel has a problem where he may need a hand
<nessita> ralsina: ok, tell me more
<ralsina> nessita: apparently, the keyring is using twisted and that makes it require qt4reactor, IIUC
<mandel> nessita, more confirmation than anything else, can I use python-defer in the creds dialog?
<mandel> nessita, do we use that already? or is it a PITA?
<nessita> mandel: you could, but I'm not understanding why you need that
<nessita> mandel: you can safely use twiste deferreds without needing a reactor
<mandel> nessita, and they work without a twisted reactor?
<nessita> mandel: of course
<mandel> nessita, ok, then I'm happy :)
<nessita> mandel: nice! that was the things that was blocking you?
<mandel> nessita, more than blocking, scared me :)
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: the "deferreds" mechanism is generic, and the only thing needed to progress is a mainloop (any mainloop)
<mandel> nessita, ack
<mandel> nessita, can you help me debug a problem that I have with this thing?
<nessita> mandel: sure
<gatox> hi
<mandel> nessita, code is located at lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/keyring-integration and I use http://paste.ubuntu.com/835121/ to launch the dialog
<mandel> nessita, I'm trying to irl test the dialog with a random domain
<nessita> mandel: what do you mean with random? dummy, or truly random?
<mandel> nessita, dummy
<nessita> ah, great
<nessita> branchinf now
<mandel> nessita, I'm trying to see that IRL it works, but I never get pass the yield in the _on_save_clicked
<ralsina> hola gatox
<gatox> ralsina, buenas
<ralsina> gatox: we missed the 1-1 yesterday want to do it really quick now?
<ralsina> gatox: 10 minutes tops
<gatox> ralsina, i'm at nessita's home
<ralsina> gatox: it's ok, no problem
<gatox> ralsina, do you prefer tomorrow?
<ralsina> gatox: sure
<gatox> ralsina, great
<nessita> mandel: first thing, not related: we can't have any Ubuntu One strings hardcoded in sso
<nessita> mandel: what we have there is legacy and is specifically handling old U1 token, we'll remove that code soon
<nessita> mandel: everything that you need to customize for your dialog (re: strings) should be UI creation params
<mandel> nessita, hm.. I followed the present code, but I can pass it to the dialog, that is simple :)
<nessita> mandel: right, but like I mentioned, that code is specific for handling old-style U1 tokens... those with the url in the name, remember?
<rye> rebooting because icons start disappearing
<nessita> mandel: so, the UbuntuOneProxyKeyring should be a plain ProxyKeyring
<mandel> nessita, yep, but I was looking at the U1_APP_NAME
<mandel> nessita, ack, changing that
<nessita> mandel: right, the token used to be called "UbuntuOne token for https://ubuntuone.com" and we needed a key to check if we should try with that, see the file:
<nessita> try_old_credentials
<nessita> (method, sorry)
<mandel> nessita, yes, but there is U1_APP_NAME and U1_KEY_NAME, I wanted to have a ref to something similar to U1_APP_NAME but that uses the domain so that if you change of proxy I look for the proxy domain specific one
<mandel> nessita, but I can remove that, is not a problem, I'm more interested in finding why keyring is not storing the creds
<nessita> mandel: I know, but I also would like that you understand why that U1_ constants are there, and why we can't have Ubuntu One hardcoded for new stuff
<mandel> nessita, sure, because other apps use sso, that I understand
<nessita> mandel: and those U1_ constants are there to handle specific cases of users with tokens for U1 that were created with the old-style (no sso involved and a browser being opened for them)
<mandel> ack
<nessita> mandel: (I'm first quickly reviewing the code to see if anything pops up). So, this code will not return any icon on windows: QIcon.fromTheme('gtk-dialog-authentication')
<mandel> nessita, true, and is intentional until we get a global qss, then I can add a fall back that uses that one in the resource file, which is passed as an optional parameter to the fromTheme method
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> mandel: have you tried putting a try-except around the sentence that call the keyring? if that fails, you never know
<mandel> nessita, lets say I'm doing mini branches and atm just focusing on linux regarding theme and ui
<mandel> nessita, hm, I'll try that :)
<nessita> mandel: is perfect, is what we agreed:-)
<nessita> (regading leacing ui details for next week)
<nessita> mandel: another detail: to avoid hundreds of conflicts with gatox's branch, and because is recommended to have each ui in it own file, would you please move your dialog to a separated file? and do the same for the tests for that dialog, please
<mandel> nessita, I added the try-catch, no thing happens, I also added some print statements and got to yield self.service.open_session() in set_credentaisl
<nessita> mandel: so we should have the proxy_dialog.py and test_proxy_dialog.py
<mandel> nessita, sure, no problem what so ever, easy work :)
<nessita> mandel: let me try it IRL
<nessita> mandel: question, the is_error that is passed to the constructor will be removed when proposing for merge, no?
<mandel> nessita, well, I need to think about it, I'm sure there is a nicer way to do it
<mandel> nessita, atm just allows to show the error if you got a 401 from the proxy, but I'm sure there is a nicer way to put it all together in a nice package
<mandel> package not refering to a python package, more like a simil :)
<nessita> mandel: another question, any reason to pass a keyring_factory to the ui?
<nessita> (instead of importing the Keyring class directly)
<mandel> nessita, testing, that is all, that will be remove for sure
<nessita> mandel: nice
<mandel> nessita, but since it was not working I wanted to keep it dumb and stupid, then I'll clean up everything
<nessita> mandel: another question, why do you need a specialization of the keyring for the proxy?
<mandel> nessita, I simply followed the current code, I'll remove that since there is no real point
<nessita> mandel: the UbuntuOneOauthKeyring is not what we use for auth, is a plain Keyring (the former handles the old-style tokens)
<mandel> nessita, you told me that a few mins ago and I agreed that was going to be removed :)
<nessita> mandel: did I? I just saw that clase, before I was talking about the U1_ constants...
<mandel> nessita, is work in progress, imaging is not there, I'm interested in why I cannot open the session when using a QApplication and no twisted reactor :)
<mandel> nessita, well, I uderstood that both things were deprecated, right?
<nessita> mandel: yes
<mandel> nessita, so we are in the same page :)
<mandel> nessita, just ignore all that, is gone in the next revision
<nessita> mandel: so, have you tried setting any key in the keyring usinf the plain d-bus service?
<mandel> nessita, I did some tests, the keyring is working correctly
<nessita> mandel: so, I just ran the sso service with U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<nessita> mandel: went to d-feet, chose the Credentials interface, and executed store_credentials, passing as args:
<nessita> 'foo bar baz', {'foo': 'bar'}
<nessita> and that was stored in the keyring
<nessita> let me try that using the qt mainloop (the former was using the glib plain mainloop)
<mandel> nessita, I'm not using sso, I'm importing Keyring which uses txsecrets from the dialog
<nessita> mandel: yes, and perhaps that's the issue?
<nessita> using qt mainloop also works
<mandel> nessita, could you try to do the same but not via dbus but importing the keyring? since txsecrets already does dbus, right?
<mandel> nessita, and now I realize about the problem... I did not set the  mainlopp to  DBusQtMainLoop and txsecrets does not do it
 * mandel facepalm
<nessita> mandel: the thing is that our design does not expect that you access the keyring that way
<nessita> mandel: you should go thru our backend
<nessita> mandel: so, the use case would be something like:
<nessita> (in my head)
<nessita> control panel requires credentials for proxy domain '1.2.3.4'
<nessita> control panel uses the same service it uses to gather oauth credentials, the sso. So it calls:
<nessita> credentials_backend.find_credentials('Ubuntu One creds for proxy 1.2.3.4')
<nessita> that will emit the CredentialsNotFound signal
<nessita> sorry, if you use the CredentialsManagementTool is easier
<nessita> tool = CredentialsManagementTool()
<nessita> creds = yield tool.find_credentials()
<nessita> if not creds:
<nessita>     creds = yield tool.login()
<mandel> nessita, isn't that doing several calls over dbus? I mean dialog -> sso -> keyring? what does the sso step add to the overall design?
<nessita> mandel: so, I think we need to provide a ProxyCredentialsManagementTool
<nessita> mandel: the dbus part is hidden on the CredentialsManagementTool ...
<nessita> but I'm not sure we can do all those changes before tomorrow
<nessita> mandel: so, something in between would be that you use the sso backend (and not a tool in between)
<nessita> mandel: or you can set the DBusQtMainLoop in the ui executable (not in the python modules)
<mandel> nessita, I was typing just that :)
<nessita> that's the faster option but is the dirtiest
<mandel> nessita, I don't see that dirty, we just need a dialog that gets creds, stores them and tells webclient that he has them
<mandel> nessita, then webclient uses them, or at least that is what I understood..
<nessita> mandel: yes, and we already have something similar in place for sso creds, no? and follows another design
<nessita> mandel: but given the time constraints I guess we can go dirty
<mandel> nessita, dirty, we meet FF then we improve
<alecu> hello girls and boys!
<mandel> nessita, ha, that was simple, it was setting the correct dbus mainloop
<nessita> hola alecu
<mandel> alecu, buenos dias!
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> facundobatista: ping
<facundobatista> nessita, ping
<facundobatista> nessita, pong, I mean
<nessita> facundobatista: I just the whole client suite in windows, and there are 2 test failures on test_offloadqueu, bug #929546
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 929546 in ubuntuone-client "Test failure for offloadqueue (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929546
<nessita> facundobatista: did you or any reviewer run your branches under windows?
<nessita> I just run* I meant
<facundobatista> nessita, nop
<facundobatista> nessita, bah, I don't think so
<facundobatista> nessita, why?
<nessita> facundobatista: there are 2 tests failures in windows in that code
<nessita> facundobatista: saw the link I pasted above?
<facundobatista> nessita, let me see
<ralsina> nessita, facundobatista: here is where they started failing: https://jenkins.errormessaging.com/job/ubuntuone-client-windows-test/72/
<ralsina> We really need to get jenkins messaging when these thigns happen :-)
<nessita> facundobatista: for future branches, could you please ask me, or any other desktop dev to run the suite for you in windows? I understand you don't have a windows env setup, so we can run them for you (but ideally before they land)
<facundobatista> nessita, ok
<nessita> briancurtin2: hola! your branch is reviewed, a couple of trivial fixes and we can land it!
<briancurtin2> nessita: cool, i'll take a look
<dobey> oh hi classic gnome no effects
<dobey> i've missed you
<facundobatista> nessita, did you see the test that fails?
<facundobatista> nessita, there may be a strange situation where the log check fails because of the name... the whole test is
<facundobatista>         self.assertTrue(self.handler.check_debug("Using temporary file",
<facundobatista>                                                  self.oq._tempfile_name))
<facundobatista> so, maybe the "temporary file name" is a strange thingie?
<facundobatista> (in windows, I mean)
<ralsina> facundobatista: path length?
<nessita> facundobatista: I can try reproducing in isolation and giving you the log
<facundobatista> nessita, please
<facundobatista> nessita, maybe put the handler in debug mode?
<nessita> ack
<nessita> (though is another price ;-))
<facundobatista> :)
<nessita> facundobatista: strange, there is no log file under _trial_temp/xdg_cache
<facundobatista> nessita, what stdout says? (regarding handler in debug)
<nessita> facundobatista: added as a comment to the bug report
<facundobatista> nessita, ah! is that "you can not compare file names in debug" in windows issue!
<facundobatista> nessita, right?
<duanedesign> /1/5
<nessita> facundobatista: perhaps you're using %r for logging? if so you need to pass to the memento check repr(path)
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, I am
<nessita> facundobatista: doing both?
<facundobatista> nessita, nop, just the former :)
<nessita> ajá!
<nessita> facundobatista: remember in windows, %r != %s for a path
<nessita> because of the backslashes
<nessita> facundobatista: very likely
<facundobatista> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/compare-repr-path/+register-merge
<nessita> you mean https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/compare-repr-path/+merge/92281 ? :-)
<facundobatista> nessita, eso, sorry
<nessita> ack!
<facundobatista> nessita, also, how do I ask for client reviews? https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/different-dir-deletion-check/+merge/92282
<nessita> facundobatista: you mean for us to run the windows suite?
<facundobatista> nessita, yes, please
<nessita> facundobatista: to ask, you can ping directly anyone (me, mandel, briancurtin2, gatox, etc). I will run them now
<facundobatista> nessita, gracias
<briancurtin> yep, i can (and probably should) do windows reviews/test runs to get more acquainted with things
<nessita> briancurtin: wanna start with this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/different-dir-deletion-check/+merge/92282 :-)
<briancurtin> nessita: will do
 * mandel back
<mandel> facundobatista, need help?
<facundobatista> mandel, I hope not! thanks
<mandel> facundobatista, ok :)
<mandel> facundobatista, if you need a window vm I can give you the details of my vm server, it might be slow but you can run the tests there and is ready for development :)
<nessita> alecu: quick question re: webclient api
<nessita> alecu: if wc.request does not throw any exceptions, does that mean the request finished with code 200?
<nessita> alecu: or there are some greys in between?
<alecu> nessita, I think no exceptions means only 200
<alecu> nessita, lemme check
<facundobatista> nessita, is there a way to talk with syncdaemon in linux?
<nessita> facundobatista: besides dbus you mean?
<facundobatista> nessita, dbus is not working
<nessita> facundobatista: it works from trunk, nightlies are failing to build
<facundobatista> nessita, a trunk started SD, and using u1sdtool from trunk?
<nessita> facundobatista: nopes, just a sd started from trunk and the system's u1sdtool
<ralsina> nessita, gatox, briancurtin, alecu, mandel, joshuahoover, dobey: mumble?
<briancurtin> ohh, logging in
<gatox> ralsina, nessita is turning on the other computer to connect to mumble
<nessita> ralsina: apparently our wifi will not connect to mumble (wtf?)
<ralsina> dobey: I seem tobe having mumble issues, can you hear me?
<ralsina> nessita: wtf indeed
<alecu> oh, mumble
<mandel> ralsina, launching it
<briancurtin> ralsina: you sounded like one of those dubstep songs
<ralsina> oh damn, I hate dubstep
<dobey> no
<dobey> i don't hear anything
<dobey> ralsina: new alsa probably broke the world
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> oh, actually my problem might be simple
<dobey> now i can hear
<alecu> nessita, the webclient is only showing errors via the exception type. The http code is not exported (yet, let me know if you need it).
<facundobatista> nessita, system's u1sdtool hangs talking to trunk's SD
<facundobatista> (it hungs after doing the job, though)
<facundobatista> nessita, mmm... u1sdtool -q doesn't work
<alecu> all: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bugs?field.tag=u1-proxy
<facundobatista> nessita, btw, ctrl-c doesn't work anymore to cut a running client (started from terminal), I need to ctrl-\ it
<mandel> facundobatista, that is on linux or windows?
<mandel> facundobatista, please tell me is on linux, otherwise there is a stupid thread being evil..
<facundobatista> mandel, linux
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> facundobatista, These aren't the droids you're looking for.
<ralsina> thisfred: now account loosks more fun, doesnt it? ;-)
<dobey> mandel: the ^C issue is some weirdness with new glib i think, combined with twisted.
<dobey> facundobatista: ^^
<mandel> dobey, hm.. beautiful..
<dobey> or maybe not even with twisted
<nessita> facundobatista: yes
<dobey> iirc, sso was doing the same, without twisted
<dobey> but oddly, ^C works fine for me for the gwibber bits
<dobey> so basically it's a "wtf" at the moment :-/
<facundobatista> dobey, and u1sdtool not finishing?
<dobey> i don't know that it's the same issue
<dobey> u1sdtool should be finishing
<thisfred> ralsina: hehe, I was just thinking... accounts maybe, u1db definitely ;)
 * thisfred updated the desktop+ channel picture in mumble
<ralsina> thisfred: best thing would be to be the guy that does the 1st half of every project. But that's futures, right? ;-)
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah, they have a sweet gig
<nessita> can you guys browse LP urls?
<nessita> mine is connecting indefinitely
<dobey> nessita: wfm
<nessita> hum, firefox is not loadin any page for me
<nessita> but I do have dns
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<joshuahoover> ralsina: so alecu said these bugs need FFE, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bugs?field.tag=u1-proxy
<ralsina> joshuahoover: yes
<joshuahoover> ralsina, nessita: and then we for sure need a FFE for the wizard and maybe 1 more for qt sso? did i miss any?
<dobey> ok, i need to get lunch
<nessita> joshuahoover: is not for the qt sso but for being able to spawn UI from the sso service. I'm searching the bug but firefox is not working
<dobey> but i am not sure we are all on the same page about what various freezes actually mean :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: heh, always a possibility...enjoy your lunch, we can chat about this later
<dobey> thanks :)
<dobey> bbiab
<ralsina> I will have lunch as well
<nessita> joshuahoover: the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/919330
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 919330 in ubuntu-sso-client "Execute UI as a separated process, not inside the same mainloop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress]
<joshuahoover> nessita: thanks!
<nessita> prego
<mandel> alecu_lunch, let me know when you are around :)
<nessita> ok, lunchtime here as well
<nessita> beb
<nessita> brb
<mandel> ralsina, dobey I'm off to get some fresh air and an aspirin
<nessita> facundobatista: I approved your branch (the first one), but I noticed that it got test failures on tarmac
<nessita> facundobatista: can those be related to the latest changes you addeD?
<facundobatista> nessita, I rebooted three times, since that... which branch?
<nessita> facundobatista: the one that fixes the repr()
<mandel> nessita, I'm off to walk the dog and EOD in theory but I'll be working later to night so that tom we have a full day for reviews..
<mandel> nessita, I'll be back close to your EOD (got rugby and i really need to get off some stressing hurting others)
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<mandel> nessita, anything you need send me an email :)
<nessita> sure
<mandel> nessita, or tweet ;)
<facundobatista> nessita, <DelayedCall 0xdc191cc [0.097934961319s] called=0 cancelled=0 GIReactor.callFromThread(<bound method C.push of <tests.syncdaemon.test_hashqueue.C object at 0xdc199ac>>, 'HQ_HASH_ERROR', mdid='mdid')>
<facundobatista> nessita, GIReactor is in the mix, there, in another test... I don't think it's the repr()
<nessita> facundobatista: yes, already saw that, was wondering if it may have something to do with your latest branches
<nessita> facundobatista: right, I was not considering repr() to be the caused there
<nessita> facundobatista: so, can any of the changes you have been landing these days cause that?
<facundobatista> nessita, no
<facundobatista> nessita, hash_queue wasn't touched at all, directly nor indirectly
<nessita> ok
<nessita> ok, unity crashed
<alecu> mandel, ping
<ralsina> Chipaca: in the remote video scope, all the strings are coming from the server. Could a "lang" parameter be added for future-proofing i18n?
<Chipaca> ralsina: I've thought about that, and am on the fence
<ralsina> Chipaca: ok.
<Chipaca> ralsina: the way I see this evolving, you'll get results in the main language of the place you're search *from*
<dobey> well bugger.
<Chipaca> dobey: bugger what?
<ralsina> Chipaca: everyone hates when google does that, right?
<dobey> Chipaca: the nvidia fiasco
<ralsina> Chipaca: remember budapest and everyone getting google in hungarian
<Chipaca> dobey: heh
<Chipaca> ralsina: well, but the alternative is serving us-only content to the whole world, for example
<dobey> Chipaca: it's hard to enable the second monitor that just popped up on your doorstep, when all the tools dump core :(
<ralsina> Chipaca: google solves taht by having two parameters, a lang and a locale
<ralsina> lang is the language, locale is where you are
<Chipaca> dobey: i'd feel for you, if my notebook with intel video had been able to use xrandr at any point during P without the panel going dead
<Chipaca> ralsina: yep.
<Chipaca> ralsina: where would you get the lang from, ie what would it look like?
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> Chipaca: from $LANG and look like es_ES or en_US
<ralsina> Chipaca: and geoip for the location
<Chipaca> ralsina: the location i'll be geoip'ing on the server, of course
<ralsina> I am not sure what we would be translating though. Genres?
<Chipaca> ralsina: are you sure dbus-fired services like this have an accurate LANG?
<Chipaca> ralsina: not in this version of the protocol, no
<ralsina> Chipaca: LANG should be set long before dbus is started, but I have not checked
<Chipaca> (i.e. not with urls that start with /v0/)
<ralsina> right
<Chipaca> ralsina: and, tbh, genres is going to happen before locale-specific content
<Chipaca> ralsina: so you know what? forget it. no language.
<ralsina> What language? ;-)
<Chipaca> ralsina: french
<Chipaca> everything will be in french
<ralsina> I could use some fries
<Chipaca> or neederlands
<Chipaca> ralsina: the dutch are more into the fries than the french :)
<Chipaca> in other news, http://copyranter.blogspot.com/2012/02/abandoned-hobbiton-from-lord-of-rings.html
<ralsina> Chipaca: they are called french fries because a guy called French sold them. Maybe he was dutch! :-)
<aquarius> Cobblers
<dobey> noir
<aquarius> French's mustard is named after a dude
<aquarius> French fries are named that 'cos they're "in the French manner" :)
<Chipaca> ralsina: when aquarius says cobblers, he means lies
<ralsina> Apparently they are belgian
<aquarius> heh. Yeah, sorry: slang, there.
<ralsina> Or, as they were called at the time, the spanish etherlands
<ralsina> s/ether/nether/
<Chipaca> ralsina: "cobblers" (often used in the context "what you said is rubbish") originates from "cobbler's awls", meaning "balls" (as in testicles)
<Chipaca> ralsina: (degenerate rhyming slang there)
<ralsina> I will have some freedom fries with liberty cabbage : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_fries
 * dobey hands ralsina a sippy cup for his whine
<ralsina> dobey: hehe
<ralsina> I vaguely remembered the "they are called that way because of a dude" from the freedom fries brouhaha of 20whatever
<dobey> freedom fries can only be served with a sippy cup of bud light.
<dobey> blah i am so tired for some reason
<dobey> probably sinuses :(
<briancurtin> i was never much of a tea fan, but various teas always help my sinuses...but then so does spicy thai food
<ralsina> dobey: I recommend drugs. Lots of drugs. Last time my sinuses acted up, I felt like crap for 3 days.
<ralsina> Then again, being allergic to the first suggested drug did not help at all.
<dobey> ralsina: well, my bike is coming tomorrow
<ralsina> biking while on drugs (or with sinus problems) is not a great idea
<briancurtin> i need to send mine into the shop
<ralsina> I need the summer to end to buy one.
<ralsina> Turns out I just can't run with my weight. So bike it is.
<dobey> ralsina: well, the bike is the drugs (along with consuming a lot of water)
<ralsina> dobey: when I try to excercise with sinus issues I feel like I am going to faint :-)
<ralsina> 6351 lines (+2125/-3646) 23 files modified yay!!!!!
<dobey> hrmm, amazon prime instant streaming just got a bunch more networks
<dobey> looks like they have 15000 titles now (though i'm sure a number of those are X: Season N or the like)
<ralsina> dobey: viacomdeal
<ralsina> dobey: so now you have all the crappy tv in the US at your fingertips
<dobey> nah, they already had a deal with fox
<dobey> so i already had all the crappy tv
<ralsina> dobey: it's the *other* crappy tv :-)
<dobey> comedy central has good shows at least, however few they may be. and mtv had a few good shows many years ago, before they became a reality tv channel
<ralsina> dobey: like spike and upn, IIRC
<dobey> the new networks listed are "mtv, nickelodeon, comedy central, tv land, and vh1"
<briancurtin> spike!? so you don't like watching "worlds scariest police chases" 25 times in a row?
<dobey> spike is turner i think
<ralsina> dobey: I remember when mtv played music all day
<ralsina> MTV, Comedy Central, Nickelodeon, TV Land, Spike, VH1, BET, CMT and Logo
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> doesn't list spike bet cmt or logo here
<ralsina> dobey: that list is from Huffington Post, so take with a salt shaker tied to your remote
<dobey> the list i quoted, is on the amazon.com home page :)
<ralsina> dobey: maybe they are embarrased to offer spike ;-)
<dobey> why? it means they have all the james bond films now :P
<ralsina> today's spike prime time eems to be 12 episodes of something called "Jail" and then "Impact wresting"
<dobey> man, bicycle "computers" are all a complicated set of useless features
<ralsina> Followed by "The Marine 2"
<briancurtin> there's a quality block of TV right there
 * briancurtin would end up sticking my fingers in the electrical socket
<ralsina> Show description for jail: "Ever wonder what happens after someone gets the cuffs slapped on and thrown into the back of a cop car? Oh, you already know. "
<ralsina> They know their audience!
<ralsina> ok, I amonly doing this not to review a 6500 line branch. Not cool I say.
<nessita> ralsina: no need to do it :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yay!
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> what happened to it?
<nessita> ralsina: I will do one...
<nessita> and the the other review will be a ruffle
<nessita> :-P
<ralsina> hahaha
<nessita> ralsina: but is "only" refactoring, there is no new code there
<gatox> ralsina, if it is not fun to code it..... it's not fun to review it..... that's the rule :P
<nessita> ralsina: consider half of the 6500 lines are removal
<nessita> s
<ralsina> yes, it's not nearly as horrible as the numbers suggest
<briancurtin> ah the beauties of testing early readonly/readwrite implementations...i think i have two folders that i'll never be able to take back
<ralsina> I will do the review tonight, I am the one with the least things due tomorrow
<joshuahoover> ralsina, nessita, dobey: did you 3 discuss freeze exceptions while i was offline? (don't want to cover things again if you did)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: nope
<dobey> joshuahoover: no
<ralsina> briancurtin: on a sprint, alejandro and manuel managed to create files with names so that windows can't delete them
<briancurtin> ha :)
<nessita> joshuahoover: nopes afaik
<joshuahoover> ralsina, dobey, nessita: ah, ok
<nessita> briancurtin: you can remove those by using python and importing ubuntuone.paltform.remove_file ;-)
<dobey> shall we? this philip glass song is creepy
<nessita> dobey: let's!
<joshuahoover> should we do that here or on mumble? you 3 pick
<ralsina> mumble?
<dobey> on a boat
<dobey> here is probably fine
<dobey> i just get the feeling that some people don't quite understand what is and isn't acceptable for different freezes
<ralsina> nessita: you decide
<gatox> ralsina, nessita is at the phone..... brb
<ralsina> dobey: enlighten me :-)
<joshuahoover> dobey: right, that's what i want to try to clear up
<dobey> like, mandel said something about "doing the UI after feature freeze" for what he's working on, no?
<ralsina> dobey: no, he was mentioning fixing some details in the UI between FF and UI freeze
<ralsina> dobey: AFAIK
<joshuahoover> dobey: there are 4 items i think we need a freeze for: these 3 proxy related bugs - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bugs?field.tag=u1-proxy and then the sso related one nessita gave me earlier: bug #919330
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 919330 in ubuntu-sso-client "Execute UI as a separated process, not inside the same mainloop (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/919330
<dobey> because new UI is a feature
<dobey> also, freeze exceptions might be difficult to get
<joshuahoover> dobey: my question, specifically is this: do you think any of those need a ffe? i'm thinking we probably need at least 2, one for sso and one for the proxy work remaining
<dobey> i don't think that sso bug necessarily requires a ffe
<dobey> though i would like to see that bug be more of an actual bug, rather than a simple work item
<dobey> it's very non-descript as it is
<joshuahoover> dobey: agreed on that
<dobey> the proxy bugs could be more "buggy" too i think
<dobey> but the proxy tunnel thing would definitely be a feature
<dobey> wo i think would need an ffe
<joshuahoover> dobey: you think one ffe for proxy tunneling (covering all 3 of what are essentially tasks/work items) would be better?
<dobey> joshuahoover: i may be confused because the bugs aren't actually bugs, but simplistic work item descriptions, but it seems 2 of those proxy items are simply sub-sets of the main one.
<joshuahoover> dobey: right, i'm thinking the proxy bugs can be wrapped into one which is essentially getting the proxy tunneling into this release...without this work - no proxy support based on what i understand
<dobey> well, without this, some things should still support proxy
<dobey> however, all things won't
<dobey> basically syncdaemon won't without it
<joshuahoover> dobey: right, which, from the user's point of view, is just as good as it doesn't at all
<dobey> i'm not entirely sure what the full status is on the other projects
<dobey> joshuahoover: well, SSO supporting it is import for people who don't use u1, but do use software-center, for example
<joshuahoover> dobey: good point
<dobey> now, software-center itself, and apt, supporting proxies, is another matter outside the realm of our work
<joshuahoover> dobey: but that leads us back to the sso bug, which in its current form, based on what nessita said this morning, sso doesn't work without getting this fixed...we can put what we have in a release today, but that would be knowing that the final step of authenticating doesn't work (unless i'm missing something, always a possibility!)
<dobey> joshuahoover: that's not what i understood from nessita.
<nessita> well, I'm closer to have this fixed, but for the sake of this talk let's say I don t get this fixed
<nessita> then, yes, like joshuahoover says, if my branch lands, sso stops working
<dobey> nessita: does that bug have anything to do with proxy?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, nothing at all
<dobey> nessita: and sso currently works with proxy, as-is in ubuntu?
<joshuahoover> dobey: no, sso, but you mentioned proxy support in sso, which i said leads us to sso not working ;)
<nessita> dobey: nopes
<dobey> joshuahoover: sso currently works. nessita's branch landing when complete, doesn't change that. (if we land it incomplete, then yes, it'll break)
<dobey> joshuahoover: but i don't think it's a feature freeze issue to land it or not
<nessita> dobey: well, so, my branch needs to land to complete another tasks... if it does not land, we'll have no qt sso
<dobey> nessita: what is needed for proxy in sso? the bit mandel is working on?
<nessita> (for FF, in stable-3-0)
<nessita> dobey: yes, and run the whole thing together and see if anything else comes up. Plus SSL cert invalid handling
<dobey> nessita: and is mandel's branch anywhere ready to land tomorrow?
<nessita> dobey: I don't think so
<dobey> nessita: any reason you're not just using subprocess.Popen() for everything instead of trying to write platform-dependent versions of the process spawning?
<nessita> dobey: yes, subprocess.Popen will not let you know when the process finished, nor its return code. In order to get those, you need to poll with the process pid
<dobey> it does, but not asynchronously
<nessita> dobey: right, with subprocess.call, but we can't block
<dobey> you can put the blocking call in a separate thread
<nessita> dobey: and we're desperately avoiding that
<nessita> no thread
<dobey> why?
<nessita> is our campaign legend
<dobey> because "omg! THREADS CATASTROPHY!?"
<nessita> yes
<dobey> …
<dobey> and why can't we block?
<nessita> dobey: if we block, we would be blocking the sso dbus service, which needs to answer other requests, such as those from the ui to another interface
<dobey> ok
<nessita> dobey: anyways, I'm closer to have this working
<nessita> alecu gave me a huge hand
<dobey> joshuahoover: so i don't think that specific sso bug is a feature freeze issue, but other things that depend on it might be
<nessita> right
<joshuahoover> dobey, nessita: ok, so i guess i need to know what those other things are since i only noted the proxy bugs and the sso one...you two or ralsina know the specifics? :)
<nessita> joshuahoover: yes, what depends on that is having the Qt sso UI working on linux
<dobey> nessita: can you update that bug to actually be a bug, rather than a very non-descript work item? :)
<nessita> dobey: well, is really a work item, not a bug
<nessita> dobey: I can add more details to it
<nessita> since is a "feature", is a work item... not a bug
<dobey> nessita: how does it work currently? and how is it a feature?
<nessita> dobey: the feature is "have the sso UIs run as a separate process"
<nessita> dobey: currently the UIs are executed within the same dbus service
<nessita> the ui crash -> the service does
<nessita> the ui mainloops hangs -> the service does
<nessita> the service needs to run the same mainloop as the ui
<dobey> nessita: what is ubuntu-sso-client-gtk then?
<nessita> dobey: a preparation for the thing I'm doing now
<nessita> dobey: requirement, let's say
<nessita> precondition, better
<dobey> nessita: so ubuntu-sso-login currently only does gtk?
<nessita> dobey: yes
<nessita> dobey: so, the executable ubuntu-sso-client-gtk is not being used (but the gtk modules are)
<dobey> nessita: so the bug might be "separated UI processes not being used" or "unexpected problems in sso GUI can break other applications needing the sso service" with a better description of why that is
<nessita> dobey:ok, will edit that when I can context switch to that
<dobey> it's easier for people who aren't working on it, to understand what it is, and why it's being done, when it is structured that way :)
<nessita> dobey: right
<dobey> alecu: ^^ can you please do something similar for your proxy tunnel bugs, so that they read like understandable bugs, rather than simple work items that only you understand? :)
<ralsina> ok people, I have to take a break now. I will be doing reviews (at least gatox's) tonight, and I have logs so let meknow if you need anything
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<dobey> you do miracles?
 * dobey could use a couple :P
<ralsina> dobey: hardly ever, sorry
<gatox> need to restart..... brb!
<nessita> dobey: builds are stuck in the same place:
<nessita>      test_log_records_the_event ...                                         [OK]
<nessita> F**K
<dobey> is that zeitgeist?
<nessita> yeap
<dobey> grr.
<nessita> last five tests are:
<nessita> tests.platform.linux.eventlog.test_zglog
<nessita>   ZeitgeistNotStartedTests
<nessita>     test_log_does_not_err_when_daemon_not_started ...                      [OK]
<nessita>     test_remote_signals ...                                                [OK]
<nessita>   ZeitgeistTestCase
<nessita>     test_log_records_the_event ...                                         [OK]
<dobey> maybe we should skip the zg tests
<nessita> dobey: +1
<nessita> I can propose a branch in a while
<nessita> or now
<nessita> this stuckness that I have will go nowhere
<nessita> dobey: would you file the bug pliz?
<dobey> nessita: bug #929812
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 929812 in ubuntuone-client "Tests hanging in ZeitgeistTestCase in nightlies builds (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929812
<gatox> dobey, do you know which is the commnad to restaart unity?? nessita has problems with that in this moment
<nessita> f***ing unity
<dobey> nessita: heh :)
<nessita> dobey: it hangs... mouse pointer works, but nothig else
<nessita> everything get frozen
<dobey> nessita: are you on nvidia? on 32 bit? and you upgraded today?
<dobey> oh
<nessita> dobey: no, lenovo x201
<nessita> intel video afaik
<dobey> probably radeon.
<nessita> dobey: I'll cancel the build
<nessita> no radeon, I think: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<dobey> ok
<dobey> ah
<nessita> and this unity-2d...
<dobey> ah
<nessita> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/skip-zg/+merge/92369
<dobey> nessita: typo needsfixing
<nessita> boooooo :-)
<rye> nessita, intel video here too. What's broken and when did it start?
<nessita> dobey: fixed and pushed to 1192
<nessita> rye: today. unity-2d here. The screen freezes, nothing is "updated" nor clickable, keyboard does not responde but mose pointer works (can't click though)
<rye> interesting, i am on unity-3d which i find very nice now
 * rye will relogin into 2d in 5 mins then
<dobey> nessita: approved
<nessita> yey
<nessita> gatox: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/handle-error/+register-merge
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/handle-error/+merge/92370
<nessita> bu, LP is not making the redirects on register-merge
<dobey> seriously whoever thought gobject-introspection was a good idea… :(
<nessita> dobey: +11
<rye> nessita, so far unity-2d is working fine
<rye> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<nessita> rye: mine too... not sure when it hangs
<nessita> rye: so far two times in this day
<nessita> but "randomly"
<nessita> (or I could not detect the pattern)
<rye> nessita, by the way, do you get the same scroll buttons on indicator - http://ubuntuone.com/3eZ9fYj5ZyQ1otE34v7ilI ?
<nessita> rye: yes, and is annoying
<rye> nessita, known bug/filed one?
<nessita> haven't files, just cursed at it :-D
<nessita> rye: not sure if it's known
<nessita> haven't filed*
<rye> aha, bug #913237
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 913237 in unity-2d (Ubuntu Precise) (and 2 other projects) "Useless scroll arrows in menus (affects: 15) (dups: 1) (heat: 74)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/913237
 * nessita clicks affects me to
<nessita> o
<dobey> crap
<dobey> haven't gotten anything done today really :(
<gatox> EOD for me!! bye!!
<dobey> i need food, and a working second screen.
<nessita> dobey: u1client nightlies BUILT
 * nessita dances
<nessita> the only good news of the day
<dobey> nessita: yay!
<dobey> rmcbride: ^^
<nessita> oh
<rmcbride> cool
<nessita> but, could not be uploaded, appareytly?
<nessita> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/client-dailies
<rmcbride> not cool?
<nessita> there is a success and an upload error
<nessita> or was that a second request?
<nessita> INFO 	File ubuntuone-client_3.1+r1191-51~precise1.tar.gz already exists in Ubuntu One Nightlies, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<rmcbride> hmm
<dobey> not uploaded?
<dobey> nessita: did you request a build for something that already built?
<nessita> dobey: I did not
<nessita> dobey: my branch just landed, and that "all"
<nessita> that *was* "all"
<dobey> nessita: your branch was r1191?
<nessita> yeah
<dobey> nessita: looks like it got requested twice somehow then; the first one built fine
<nessita> nice (half)
<dobey> nessita: given the time difference between the, i'd guess another branch got checked by tarmac, and failed :)
<nessita> hum
<dobey> and it requested a build anyway, because i still haven't fixed it not to
<nessita> ah...
<nessita> I see
<nessita> rmcbride: seems like YEY after all :-0
<nessita> :-)
<rmcbride> cool
<dobey> hrmm, i guess it's too late to get the next day for this amazon item
<dobey> rmcbride: well, looks like not published yet, but built, so r1191 should fix the "no reply" issues
<briancurtin> while running ubuntuone-windows-installer tests...ImportError: No module named current_user_sign_in_ui -- familiar to anyone?
<mandel> hello :)
<mandel> I'm back!
<dobey> briancurtin: did you ./setup.py build first?
<mandel> buahaha
<briancurtin> dobey: its a new setup, maybe not. will check
<mandel> briancurtin, the setup.py in the qt projects does some smart things, mainly it compiles the .ui files to python modules
<dobey> briancurtin: ./run-tests.bat should do that for you, but if you are running u1trial by hand you need to do it
<briancurtin> ooh, i think i see. its compiling/installing to C:\Python27, but thats not the python im running with
<dobey> if run-tests.bad doesn't do it, it's a bug
<mandel> dobey, it does do it :)
<mandel> briancurtin, with a simple build should be enough, no need to do the install
<dobey> it shouldn't install though. maybe it's the PYTHONPATH issue on windows?
<mandel> briancurtin, as an rule of thumb anything with _ui on it comes from a .ui file
<mandel> briancurtin, feel free to blame me for that ;)
<dobey> alright, i am out. later
<mandel> dobey, cu tom!
<nessita> briancurtin, mandel: FYI, windows-installer may be broken for a couple of weeks
<nessita> since we're destroying it to move stuff back to sso and controlpanel
<mandel> nessita, ouch.. I think we can survive that..
<briancurtin> ah ok
<nessita> mandel: on linux, yes :-)
<nessita> mandel: on windows... we just have to hold releases
<nessita> (a bit)
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: can I have a review please?
<alecu> nessita, now?
<nessita> alecu, ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/move-ping/+register-merge
<gatox> wrong link :P
<nessita> alecu: ... yes if you can. No if you can not :-)
<nessita> gatox: lol
<nessita> is LP, will not redirect!
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/move-ping/+merge/92378
<nessita> gatox: you arrived safely?
<gatox> nessita, jejeje yes..... luckily the cab driver know the way back home
<gatox> jeje
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> gatox, nessita I though cordoba was small, right?
<nessita> mandel: may be like Madrid
<gatox> mandel, it's smaller than buenos aires.... but not small....... although i have the problem that i can get looost everywhere
<mandel> nessita, hey, madrid is 10 million.. is not smal
<nessita> mandel: I was referring to "size", not amount of people, sorry
<mandel> nessita, hehe we are lots in a small space, that is true :)
<nessita> mandel: you up for a review? or prefer sleep? (boring! :-P)
<mandel> nessita, I can do a review, shoot
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/move-ping/+merge/92378
<gatox> well..... i'm off for real now.... i'm going to watch tv for a while..... see you tomorrow :P
<nessita> bye gatox!
<gatox> nessita, bye
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ever seen this from the windows client?  ubuntuone.SyncDaemon - WARNING - Please don't run the syncdaemon as root
<nessita> ok, I'm almost gone too
<nessita> ralsina: when you can, would you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/move-ping/+merge/92378 ?
<nessita> ok, Im gone
<nessita> bye all!
<alecu> this is my EOD: bye all!
#ubuntuone 2012-02-10
<briancurtin> eod as well
<karni> EODs, bye bye o/
<mandel> morniing!
<mandel> scarleo, I can give you a hand, but let me reboot first.. some updates need it :(
<scarleo> mandel, ok thanks
<mandel> scarleo, np
 * mandel reboots
<mandel> scarleo, I'm back!
<scarleo> great!
<mandel> scarleo, so which os are you running?
<scarleo> Ubuntu 11.10
<mandel> scarleo, and the probelm is that there are some images that are not syncing, is that correct?
<scarleo> yes, they never get the green tick in Nautilus
<scarleo> most sync but I have maybe 5 that doesn't
<mandel> scarleo, hm.. interesting, are there any app that are using the images?
<scarleo> mandel, nope
<mandel> scarleo, on linux we wait until you close the file so that we update the correct version..
<scarleo> and they've been on the pc for quite some time
<mandel> scarleo, ok, are they in ~/Ubuntu One or in a UDF, for example ~/Images
<scarleo> thay are in ~/Pictures/webbilder and Pictures is the folder I've set to sync
<mandel> scarleo, lets first see if it is indeed there, just in case :)
<mandel> scarleo, run  u1sdtool --list-folders
<mandel> scarleo, and  u1sdtool --status will also be useful
<scarleo> mandel, http://pastie.org/3353566
 * mandel looks
<mandel> scarleo, if you do  u1sdtool --info=PATH where PATH is one of the images, what do you get?
<scarleo> mandel, http://pastie.org/3353584
<mandel> scarleo, and u1sdtool --waiting-content ?
<mandel> scarleo, I'm trying to find out in what state are those files..
<scarleo> --waiting-content gives Deprecated, use --waiting. --waiting gives no output
<mandel> scarleo, hm.. funny, let me see if one of the QA is there, but nothing seems to be bad with those files
<scarleo> mandel, I can see them when I log in to one.ubuntu.com
<mandel> scarleo, have you check the web ui, are the files there?
<scarleo> :)
<scarleo> yes
<mandel> scarleo, oh, so they where uploaded yest nautilues gives the wrong icon
<scarleo> mandel, yep
<mandel> scarleo, I think that is a bug in the nautilus plugin then... :(
<scarleo> ok
<mandel> scarleo, the developer that takes care of that is based in the USA, do you find filing a bug with all what we have looked at and explain that the files are ok in the web
<scarleo> also every time I login to my desktop U1 tells me it is syncing one image but it's already synced
<mandel> scarleo, I'm sure we will take a look at that asap
<scarleo> ok, I will
<mandel> scarleo, I think there was a bug with the notifications where it had 'memory'
<scarleo> ok
<mandel> scarleo, AFAIK we are working on that, but we have been looking at porting to other platforms lately and have not had the time, sorry for the PITA
<scarleo> mandel, no problem
<mandel> scarleo, also, add the logs and set the bug to private, we will make it public if there is nothing that could compromise your account or details about you
<mandel> scarleo, better safe than sorry
<scarleo> mandel, which log and where is it?
<mandel> scarleo, let me check
<scarleo> ok
<mandel> scarleo, should be here: .cache/ubuntuone/log
<rye> ah, mornings
<scarleo> mandel, ok, filing a bug report then
<mandel> scarleo, thx, we really appreciate that!
<scarleo> np
<mandel> scarleo, also, if you are here a little longer we can ask rye, he may know :)
<mandel> rye, do you have back logs?
<scarleo> yeah I've got time
<rye> mandel, yes, i have them, looking
<mandel> rye, thx!
<mandel> scarleo, I leave you with rye he is great at finding problems like this
<scarleo> mandel, is it the syncdaemon log I should provide from .cache/ubuntuone/log
<scarleo> mandel, ok
<scarleo> Hi rye
 * mandel goes back to be a code monkey
<rye> scarleo, re: already synced images - it is a bug in client display code
<rye> scarleo, reading further...
<rye> scarleo, what system are you now on?
<scarleo> Hmmm, the file always telling me it's uploaded every time I log in is in syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<scarleo> rye, Ubuntu 11.10
<rye> h, launchpad down?
<rye> scarleo, the first is bug #807005 - what ubuntuone-client do you have - apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client and see the Installed version
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 807005 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Precise) (and 7 other projects) "Filename in notification does not reset. (affects: 9) (dups: 3) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/807005
<scarleo> rye, 2.0.0-0ubuntu2.3
<rye> interesting
<rye> scarleo, ok, could you please download the script form http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/u1filestatus.py and run it in the terminal
<scarleo> rye, can I paste the syndaemon-exceptions.log ? The file that is noticing is in there but it contains some id's and stuff. Is it safe? It's to a shared folder
<rye> scarleo, it will show what files are not synced
<scarleo> ok, I'll download it
<rye> scarleo, download and run it as "python u1filestatus.py"
<scarleo> rye, http://pastie.org/3353677
<rye> scarleo, hm, where are the files that are not synced located?
<scarleo> rye, they are synced, I can see them in web UI, they do not get the green tick in Nautilus. The files affected are in ~/Pictures/webbilder
<rye> scarleo, ok, this looks like the emblem issue, are other files marked as synced?
<scarleo> rye, yes, it's about 5 .png and one .gif that doesnt get the emblem
<scarleo> rye, so emblem issue is known?
<rye> scarleo, well, this part does not have extensive test coverage, I am booting my virtual machine with oneiric to see how it works now
<JamesTait> Oh, and good morning, world! Happy Friday! :)
<rye> meh, you people changed API for u1sdtool 3 times, the 3rd time breaks my u1filestatus in precise. boo,
<rye> oh, i know, i just propose it for merging :)
<gatox> hi!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, buenas
<mandel> gatox, in a few mins I'll have lots of reviews to be done trying to land a feature today, mind if I bother you with the later?
<gatox> mandel, no problem!!
<mandel> gatox, great, is an good amount of code, but is just lots of branches very small
<nessita> buenos días!
<gatox> nessita, buenas
<nessita> hola gatox, how is it going?
<nessita> will review now!
<gatox> nessita, fine..... finishing with u1-client-network-detect
<mandel> nessita, good morning, I did a code review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/move-ping/+merge/92378 and looks great
<mandel> nessita, let me run the tests and I'll approave, I completely forgot to do that
<nessita> mandel: awesome!!!
<nessita> gatox: oh, a branch of mine yesterday landed and your branch has one conflict (should be easy to fix:
<nessita> Text conflict in ubuntu_sso/utils/ui.py
<nessita> 1 conflicts encountered.)
<gatox> nessita, ok..... fixing that right now
<gatox> nessita, fixed
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<mandel> gatox, what is orange and sounds like a parrot?
<gatox> mandel, carrot
<gatox> i read your twits
<gatox> jejeje
<mandel> gatox, heheh
<gatox> mandel, i abstain to do any comment about that REALLY BAD JOKE!
<gatox> jeejej
<mandel> is not THAT bad hehe
<nessita> gatox: APPROVED
<gatox> nessita, just like that?!
<gatox> jejeje
<nessita> YEAH
<gatox> AWESOME!
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> ralsina_: hola! would you be around?
<mandel> nessita, FYI +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/move-ping/+merge/92378
<nessita> yey!
<nessita> mandel: thanks
<ralsina_> nessita: yes, here I am
<ralsina_> mandel: what's brown and sticky?
<mandel> ralsina_, I should know...
<ralsina_> mandel: A STICK!
<mandel> ralsina_, and they say my jokes are bad..
<ralsina_> mandel: it's from a movie. Hollywood says it's funny!
<mandel> ralsina_, he..
<mandel> ralsina, che, for you wife in a few days: sqrt(cos(x))*cos(300x)+sqrt(abs(x))-0.7)*(4-x*x)^0.01, sqrt(6-x^2), -sqrt(6-x^2) from -4.5 to 4.5
<mandel> ralsina, super super gay..
<ralsina> I refuse to figure out how to graoh that ;-)
<ralsina> graph
<ralsina> graficar
<ralsina> blah
<mandel> ralsina, is good, trust manuel..
<ralsina> Ok, got it. :-)
<mandel> ralsina, see, is nice :)
<mandel> ralsina, and geeky, so double points
<ralsina> mandel: wife is a lawyer. geeky is -.25 points
<ralsina> If I were to give her a poster of Mazinger-Z and Aphrodite-A on the beach, for instance, she would hate it. Can you believe it?
<mandel> pufff...
<nessita> ralsina: hey there! not sure if you saw my messages yesterday evening about a couple of reviews needed
<nessita> ralsina: one from me and one from gatox
<ralsina> nessita: I did yours, gatox is taking a bit longer
<nessita> ralsina: ah, great!
<gatox> ralsina, we can do the 1-1 whenever you want today
<nessita> did you vote in it? (this morning had no vote)
<ralsina> nessita: in fact, your branch has 2 now, so you can approve it
<nessita> nice
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> gatox: I am going to take a short break to walk while P updates, let's do it in 30'
 * ralsina walks himself
<gatox> ralsina, roger that
<nessita> ralsina: and when you have a free slot, I desperately need help with the qt spawner. Somehow, the instance of the QProcess is garbage collected so is not working
<nessita> ralsina: I've tried holding to that instance adding classes and all, but there is no way
<ralsina> nessita: point me at the code, I will take a look immediately
<nessita> ralsina: so, current version (without adding classes) is lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/execute-ui
<nessita> ralsina: once you branch that (tested on linux only for now)
<nessita> please remove your U1 token and run this command in the branch:
<nessita> USE_QT_MAINLOOP=True U1_DEBUG=True PATH=bin/:$PATH PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> ralsina: once the sso service is running (you will get output in the terminal), you can open the gtk controlpanel and click on "I already have an account". Do not login, just click on "I've forgotten my password" and put this email in the field: a@example.com
<nessita> when you click the default button, you should get this trace in the terminal:
<nessita> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/836470/
<nessita> ralsina: bah, a little different since I have some local changes where I put some stuff in classes to try to hold to the objects a little longer (does not work)
<ralsina> nessita: got it
<nessita> the trace?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: awesome!
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I'll try to see if something comes to mind
<nessita> ralsina: I'm up for any chanchada to resolve that. Is driving (more) crazy
<ralsina> nessita: MY SPECIALTY! ;-)
<nessita> hehe
<nessita> ralsina: ok, I will move to some reviews to put some air in my mind and give you time to "fix" it :-D
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<alecu> holas!
<nessita> hola alecu
<ralsina> nessita: the version of spawn_program I have from bzr will never work because indeed process will be GCd right after start()
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I can push you what I have now
<ralsina> nessita: let me try something first
<nessita> ralsina: I have a couple of classes and hold to the references, but they disappear the same :-/
<nessita> ack!
<nessita> I will make some mate for now
<ralsina> nessita: working proof of concept chanchada: https://pastebin.canonical.com/59923/
<ralsina> nessita: if you push what you did with classes I can take a look to see if I can do something less nasty
<ralsina> nessita: I would even rather leak the QProcesses (since SSO dies a little later anyway)
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: what if we have a "processmanager" singleton, that holds a dict of active processes, and has a "remove_process" method attached to process.finished?
<ralsina> alecu: same idea, except I am using a list ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: why a dict, what would be the key? The qprocess itself?
<alecu> ralsina, right: I'm using something similar for QTCPsockets
<alecu> (or whatever they are called)
<ralsina> This (GC of some objects) is the area where Qt and Python have some impedance mismatch
<alecu> ralsina, definitely
<alecu> ralsina, well, looking at your code it seems that a set() would do better than either a dict or a list.
<ralsina> alecu: and just connect lambda: thing.remove(process)
<nessita> ralsina: I like your solution, is much less chanchada than I imagined
<ralsina> nessita: use a set instead of a list, remove remove_process and it's not a chanchada at all
<nessita> ralsina: will push what I have so you can please explain to me why this last thing I tried is also not wokring
<ralsina> nessita: happy to
 * ralsina orders a "Not bad for an old ex-nerd" t-shirt
<ralsina> ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: Pushed up to revision 865
<nessita> ralsina: yes, I know that the class Runner in qt would be buggy if spwan process is called more than once, but was just trying stuff
<ralsina> nessita: my guess is that the Runner from __init__ was also being GCd
<ralsina> nessita: where were you instantiating that from?
<nessita> ralsina: credentials.py:148
<nessita> ralsina: I'm holding the ref there
<nessita> since _show_ui will not finish until runner.spawn_program finishes
<ralsina> nessita: problem with my solution: there is no guarantee about the order in which things connected to finished will be called. So probably better to just leak the QProcesses
<nessita> ralsina: what's the problem with the order? is I call set.remove... order does not matter, no?
<ralsina> nessita: you are not connecting anything else to finished? In that case: OK!
<nessita> ralsina: ah, yes, I am. I *now* understand
<nessita> I can remove the process from the set in the callback I already connected to finished
<ralsina> you can remove it from processes in your call, though
<nessita> right
<ralsina> exactly
<nessita> ok, will revert all this classess that add noise
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!!!
<ralsina> nessita: maybe it's getting GCd because the calls to finished will only be processed after it reaches the qt mainloop. Perhaps your deferred is triggered before that, and then _show_ui ends, runner gets GCd => crash
<ralsina> nessita: but it's just a guess
<ralsina> nessita: you're welcome!
<nessita> ralsina: well, the deferred is fired when the finished callback is executed
<ralsina> nessita: it's a bit too complicated for me to guess quickly, I suppose
<nessita> no problem
<nessita> I will use your solution
<ralsina> nessita: cool. I will be back in 30' then :-)
<nessita> ack
<nessita> IT WORKS
<nessita> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT
 * nessita cries, a lot
<mandel> ralsina, Why was 6 scared of 7?
<ralsina> mandel: because seven ate nine
<mandel> ralsina, hehehe
<ralsina> mandel: what did 0 say to 8?
<mandel> what?
<ralsina> mandel: "nice belt!"
<mandel> ouch
<mandel> nessita, where was the spawn method in sso? I cannot remember..
<nessita> mandel: ubuntu_sso/utils/runner. The API is about to change wiuth a branch of mine, but is working now!
<mandel> nessita, ah, runner ok :)
<karni> Morning #ubuntuone !
<nessita> hola karni!
<karni> hola nessita ^_^
<mandel> nessita, if I have a command line such as --app_name name --domain domain it should be passed as ('--app_name', 'name', '--domain', 'domain') is that correct?
<nessita> mandel: yes sir
<nessita> mandel: and the runner will escape those accordingly
<mandel> nessita, superb! I think we are going to get there on time :)
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> gatox, nessita, ralsina simple review of the collection of reviews coming today: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/support-user-name-url/+merge/92467
<gatox> mandel, on it
<nessita> mandel: ack
<nessita> mandel: I would advice having one alecu's review on each one of this
<mandel> nessita, ack
<nessita> mandel: I would also advice one mine, and one alecu's
<nessita> mandel: you think that may complicate the schedule?
<mandel> nessita, no, if we do it correctly :)
<mandel> nessita, we can always work around that, not a big deal
<nessita> mandel: ok, I will try to be as responsive as possible with this
<mandel> nessita, ralsina I think I have one more extra hour to finish the connection between the webclient implementations and the dialog (that means using spawn_process and writing tests)
<nessita> mandel: so, is it ok if gatox keeps working on his huge refactor and me and alecu do the review?
<mandel> nessita, ralsina I'll do after lunch (going now) and then will have the entire afternoon to fix the code according to the reviews, that gives me 3/4 hours just for this
<mandel> nessita, certainly, we can keep gatox busy with other stuff, as long as I have the reviewers I'm happy
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> nessita, FYI the pipeline is as follows: support-user-name-url
<mandel>    creds-dialog
<mandel>    keyring-integration
<mandel>    creds-dialog-script
<mandel>    load-creds-retry
<mandel> *  webclient-use-dialog
<nessita> mandel: where is support-user-name-url there?
<mandel> nessita, paste fail, is the first :)
<mandel> nessita, after follow:
<mandel> nessita, each of them is small, so it should not burn you brain out, all merges add appropiate tests so they can be merged without screwing up trunk
<nessita> nice
<mandel> ok, super quick lunch for me so that we land this guy today :)
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> wow. twinview on linux is apparently horribly broken :-/
<ralsina> howdy!
<dobey> hola ralsina
<ralsina> gotta reboot, brb
<dobey> so
<dobey> i am running a python script under gdb and it's crashing inside an assembly file in libc; anyone have any clues how to get some deeper debug info about the assembly? :)
<gatox> dobey, strace?
<dobey> hrmm, maybe
<dobey> but probably not
<dobey> alecu: can you send me a direct message on twitter real quick to test gwibber with?
<nessita> crowd, ralsina says he computer will not boot
<nessita> he's fixing
<gatox> :S
<alecu> dobey, sent.
 * mandel back
 * alecu is otp
<mandel> alecu, ping
<alecu> mandel, pong
<nessita> dobey: is it working? :-)
<mandel> alecu, got a question in the _on_authenticate method on the libsoup implementation, what does the try mean?
<dobey> nessita: not quite yet. seems to not be refreshing
<nessita> boo :-/
<ralsina> And back, it was just a 40 minutes fsck
<nessita> ralsina: yeey! k=just in time for a lovely branch
<ralsina> nessita: hit me!
<nessita> https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/dont-let-it-go/
<nessita> ralsina: ^
<ralsina> nessita: on it!
<alecu> mandel, hhmmmm
<alecu> mandel, looking
<mandel> alecu, got it: http://developer.gnome.org/libsoup/stable/SoupSession.html#SoupSession-authenticate
<mandel> alecu, and it means what I want it to mean :)
<alecu> mandel, oh, you mean "retrying", not "try"
<mandel> alecu, sorry..
<alecu> mandel, as per your question, I was looking for a "try... except"
<mandel> alecu, jesus.. I'm stupid
<alecu> :-)
<mandel> alecu, understandable
<alecu> mandel, keep praying, he may fix that.
<mandel> alecu, so, I'm close to be done with the dialog, I just have an issue with it, the proxy creds are being saved as '%(appname)s porxy creds for %(domain)s' do you think that is correct?
<mandel> alecu, or should I just go for the domain and ignore the app_name that was used to access sso?
<mandel> alecu, I'm considering just having the domain since the app name adds nothing useful
<nessita> mandel: you can use the app_name if you want proxy credentials by app
<alecu> mandel, how do other applications name them?
<nessita> if you want them to be "global", we should drop the app_name
<alecu> mandel, chrome at least saves them in the keyring, right?
<mandel> nessita, alecu I think global seems reasonable
<gatox> @ping
<ubot4`> pong
<alecu> mandel, both "global" and "compatible with other apps" is reasonable :-)
<mandel> alecu, chrome does not, empiphany browser does, but in a very ugly way
<ralsina> launchpad is painfully slow today. I suppose it's to be expected
<alecu> mandel, also: this sounds like something fixable on a bug, so don't worry too much right now.
<mandel> alecu, nessita yeah, I was going to say exactly the same, we send the feature, add a bug if the creds name is wrong
<alecu> great
<mandel> makes sense, right?
<alecu> right
<nessita> me
<alecu> me
<briancurtin> me
<alecu> mandel, dobey, ralsina, gatox: stdup?
<mandel> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me (no notes)
<dobey> oh meh
<nessita> dobey: meh?
<nessita> hehe
<nessita> DONE: weekly call, micro sprint with gatox, debugged execute-ui branch, proposed a couple of priori fixes for that, FF talk with dobey and joshua, used some alecu's brian cycle that were excellent
<nessita> TODO: Have execuet-ui working (IS ALMOST THERE), propose the branch and have some rest
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: worked on a branch for bug #929207
<alecu> TODO: reviews as needed, more work on bug above
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: briancurtin
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 929207 in ubuntuone-client "Proxy "tunnel" for syncdaemon (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929207
<dobey> i was hacking
<briancurtin> DONE: fighting through tests, updated merge proposal, more fighting with tests to be sure i gave roberto the right branches
<briancurtin> TODO: fight through more tests, try to isolate why this is killing everything, try to come to some determination on bug #820350
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 820350 in ubuntuone-client "WIndows: either set_dir_readwrite and/or set_dir_readonly are not doing what they should (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820350
<mandel> DONE: Gone through the entire code of the dialog for creds, got to the point where the only last bit necesary is the connection with the webclients
<mandel> TODO: connect the webclients, propose all the diff parts of the pipeline and fix accordingly.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> next, gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> A huge refactoring in SSO, fixed u1-client-network-detect branch
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with more refactoring in SSO, adding signals to the pages to avoid the pages to know about the wizard
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: weekly call, thought a lot (hey, it takes time), reviews, misc. TODO: reviews, think a bit more, finish setting up better Windows VM, P VM, BLOCKED: no
<nessita> briancurtin: wanna pause what you're working on and move to another branch, until next week where I can put some time in helping you?
<nessita> briancurtin: to another bug*, I meant
<ralsina> dobey
<briancurtin> nessita: yeah i can do that
<dobey> λ DONE: team call, nightlies fixes, gwibber poking
<dobey> λ TODO: finish gwibber pokery, twisted docs, move more code around
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<nessita> briancurtin: I know the frustration feeling and is not nice :-)
<nessita> briancurtin: and sometimes syncdaemon tests have some dark corners
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<alecu> comments: nessita, mandel: do you guys need reviews?
<mandel> alecu, I have noticed that we are using http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qnetworkaccessmanager.html#authenticationRequired instead of http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qnetworkaccessmanager.html#proxyAuthenticationRequired in the qt implementation, that looks like a bug, right?
<mandel> alecu, yes, let me get you one
<nessita> alecu: I will before going to lunch. THE LAST BRANCH to complete the spawnning thing!
<mandel> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/support-user-name-url/+merge/92467
<nessita> all: in theory, I will not be working on Monday, but due to FF, I will pass by to see how everything is going. Or perhaps I just swap that day to another day, need to change some scheduls
<alecu> mandel, it's not a bug. It's you looking at your belly button!
<mandel> alecu, why?
<mandel> alecu, nada, olvidate, soy tonto
<mandel> alecu, I'm just going to fast..
<alecu> mandel, I think we'll end up using both.
<mandel> alecu, by what i read very very quickly, you get the first the proxy and from that point on the other
<alecu> mandel, since we may need the first one to authenticate against the destination server, and the second one to authenticate to the local proxy.
<alecu> mandel, right, in the order you just said.
<ralsina> nessita: not important, don't change it, but I so much prefer if things like failed_to_start = process_error == process.FailedToStart have () arount the right-side of the assignment
<nessita> ralsina: can change that :-)
<nessita> I agree
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx
<ralsina> nessita: +1 anyway
<nessita> great!
<alecu> mandel, needsfixing
 * gatox lunch
<nessita> gatox: you have 10 minutes for a review?
<nessita> ooops too late :-D
<nessita> gatox: go go, have lunch
<gatox> nessita, ok..... when i get back
<nessita> anyone looking forward to do a review?
<nessita> :-D
<nessita> dobey: you up for one? is been a long time (?)
<dobey> is it 5 lines?
<nessita> dobey: +45/-4
<nessita> you will like it, it has some gi in it (?)
<dobey> by like, you mean hate?
<nessita> it depends :-P like and hate are too subjective feelings
<dobey> my feelings toward gi do not tend toward the 'like' end of the spectrum :)
<nessita> hehe
<dobey> especially at the moment while i'm trying to port gwibber
<nessita> dobey: well, if you feel inspired, it has some qt and some tiny gi, https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/dont-let-it-go/+merge/92485
<nessita> if not, I will seek reviews after lunch
<nessita> and now... lunchtime!
<dobey> nessita: did your spawning code get fixed and land already then?
<nessita> dobey: is ready to land today, I'm proposing branches "de a poquito" (little by little(
<nessita> ))
<nessita> big one is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/run-that-ui/+merge/92496, but I'll IRL test it a bit longer before ping for review
<nessita> s
<nessita> brb!
<mandel> alecu, on it
<briancurtin> ha, i just got an email at my personal mail that i didn't get the Software Engineer (client applications Mac/Windows) position with Canonical
<briancurtin> :(
<dobey> too bad for yoU! :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: and yet, you will do the job anyway! ;-)
 * briancurtin checks bank account to make sure i'm being paid
<ralsina> briancurtin: I have been cleaning up the queue :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: you got the Windows/Mac one!
<briancurtin> haha yes i remember the two different applications
<dobey> heh
<dobey> man. i am way too tempted to screw with ralsina at the moment :P
<ralsina> dobey: feel free ;-)
 * ralsina is a big teddy bear and doesn't mind
<nessita> hola
<Josssse> Hello boys and girls. I'm trying to install ubuntuone. After I apt-get the installer, I run it and when I click on the "I already have an account!" link it does nothing. I see no "connect to ubuntu" window. Any ideas?
<Josssse> I'm using xubuntu 11.10.
<ralsina> Josssse: version of ubuntuone-client?
<Josssse> The funny this is that i did it simulatniously on my laptop and it worked.
<Josssse> ralsina, 2.0.0
<ralsina> Josssse: 2.0.0-0ubuntu2.3 ?
<Josssse> yes.
<ralsina> duanedesign, rye: maybe you can give a hand to Josssse here?
<dobey> Josssse: what pops up in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/controlpanel.log when you click that link?
<nessita> dobey: thanks!!!
<Josssse> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/836736/
<nessita> ralsina: you coming to the design talk?
<ralsina> nessita: am there
<nessita> nice!
<nessita> you were faster :-)
<mandel> alecu, code update, no types + extra tests
<alecu> mandel, looking
<Josssse> dobey, sorry I didn't paste all the info, this is all the ouput http://paste.ubuntu.com/836739/
<dobey> Josssse: so when you click "I already have an account" you don't get a window popping up asking for your username/password?
<Josssse> Nope.
<Josssse> The window just blurs a little darker for a second and then back to normal, dobey
<dobey> Josssse: if you run seahorse, there is probably an old token already listed in your keyring. if you remove the old token, then open the control panel again, you should be able to log on
<alecu> nessita, I see that the "sleep 3" in run-tests has landed.
<Josssse> dobey, What is seahorse, I don't think I have, i'm using xubuntu.
<nessita> alecu: I added it, it avoids the g_dbus_foo_errir
<nessita> alecu: I was having it in my laptop
<alecu> nessita, just pinging to remind you that it does *not* fix the g_dbus... error.
<alecu> nessita, the g_dbus... error is thrown by the first u1trial, so a sleep there does not fix it.
<alecu> nessita, I tried running the first u1trial, without even the xvfb and it fails too.
<Josssse> Ok, I'm installing seahorse.
<dobey> Josssse: the keyring manager application. i don't know if it's installed on xubuntu or not, or if they have a similar app
<nessita> alecu: you sure it does not fix it? it "did" for me
<nessita> alecu: I know, may be coicidence
<nessita> alecu: but I never had the error again (nor tarmac did)
<alecu> nessita, just ran the tests on trunk, on my laptop, and it fails before the reaching the "sleep 3"
<dobey> nessita: sleep wouldn't fix the dbus error
<nessita> dobey, alecu: ack, remove it then :-)
<dobey> nessita: the g_dbus error is something completely different, and i have no idea why it's happening, or how to consistently cause it to happen. :-/
<dobey> alecu: are you getting it consistently?
<Josssse> dobey, It works!!! You're awesome. Thank you very much. I had been struggling with this for a couple hours. Thank you.
<dobey> Josssse: no problem. sorry it didn't 'just work' for you. :)
<alecu> dobey, yes, it fails every time I run the whole tests on my laptop. It's *slowish* if that helps.
<alecu> dobey, but somehow it does not fail when I run each test file independently
<alecu> or a few together.
<Josssse> Sweet, now it works which is the important thing. Thanks dobey.
<dobey> alecu: hrmm; which test command exactly? (the full u1trial command)
<alecu> dobey, it fails if I run: u1trial --reactor=gi --gui -p "ubuntu_sso/qt/tests" -i "test_windows.py" ubuntu_sso
<dobey> alecu: ok. can you run "valgrind -o dbus-error.log u1trial -r gi --gui -p ubuntu_sso/qt/tests -i test_windows.py ubuntu_sso" and put the dbus-error.log up somewhere i can see it when it finishes/fails? :)
<gatox> nessita, do you still need a review?
<mandel> nessita, I have a complete implementation of the dialog for sso, it is enough to do ase setup.py install to do an IRL?
<nessita> mandel: it depends on your code... not sure what you're asking
<nessita> gatox: yes, I do, finalizing latest IRL tests
<gatox> nessita, can you give me the link?
<nessita> gatox: sure! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/run-that-ui/+merge/92496
<mandel> nessita, I'd like to test end to end the solution, so I have the bin, which is installed by the setup.py and all the required code, so intheory doin setup.py and killing sso so it is restarted is enough, right?
<nessita> mandel: I would advice running the service by hand from your branch, with this command:
<nessita> U1_DEBUG=True PATH=bin/:$PATH PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<nessita> mandel: or, if you want to use the Glib mainloop
<nessita> USE_QT_MAINLOOP=True U1_DEBUG=True PATH=bin/:$PATH PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<nessita> mandel: also, the bin should not be installed in /usr/bin, but next to the -gtk and -qt binaries (not sure where you put it)
<mandel> nessita, I'll double check that
<nessita> ralsina: could trivial review this https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/install-uniqueapp/+register-merge ?
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<gatox> wrong link again :P
<nessita> gatox: fix LP! :-P
<gatox> jejej
<nessita> ralsina: correct link is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/install-uniqueapp/+merge/92524
<ralsina> nessita: looking...
<mandel> ralsina, got a few mins for me and QNetwork?
<ralsina> mandel: sure!
<ralsina> mandel: can't speak, but can read :-)
<mandel> ralsina, superb, if you branch lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog/ you will see in ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/qtnetwork.py  that I connect to two diff signals, proxyAuthenticationRequired and authenticationRequired
<mandel> ralsina, in the tests then seem to never be fired and therefore I never show the ui
<ralsina> mandel: branching
<ralsina> mandel: this is just a test failure?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, the test is test_authenticated_proxy_is_used_creds_requested
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I'll check, and report back in 10'
<alecu> mandel, I'm rushing to the bank, and I'll finish your review after that.
<mandel> alecu, ok
<alecu> mandel, I can do the rest in your pipeline, if that's fine with you.
<alecu> mandel, just tell me at what point I should stop.
<mandel> alecu, I'm going to propose all of the branches that I believe are ready, atm I just have an issue with the qtnetwork one
<alecu> mandel, cool
<ralsina> the donkey that powers launchpad branch scans needs an extra carrot today :-(
<ralsina> nessita: golbal approve on install-unique-app
<ralsina> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/dont-let-it-go/+merge/92485 seems to have merged before your inal commit...
<ralsina> s/inal/final
<ralsina> ah, forget that, I misread.
<nessita> ralsina: it did? looking
<ralsina> nessita: no, it didn; t
<nessita> ralsina: fuuuiiiiiuuu
<ralsina> nessita: I got confused by revnos
<mandel> ralsina, nessita, alecu, gatox, briancurtin reviews b y oder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/836809/ please I prefer reviews from alecu and nessita due to the natrue of the work, so if you are busy, ignore me :)
<nessita> mandel: ack! did you fix what alecu put in the first one?
<mandel> nessita, yes
<mandel> nessita, I'm here for comments on those to fix them asap
<ralsina> mandel: the signals will not be triggered until you enter the event loop again
<mandel> ralsina, what do you mean?
<ralsina> mandel: if you connect a slot to a signal, and then emit the signal, that doesn't call the slot until the next time you enter the event loop
<ralsina> mandel: OTOH, I don't understand this code yet ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, there I'm getting the finished signal BEFORE the auth required ones and therefore get an error on the reply :(
<ralsina> mandel: if all signals are triggered before you enter the loop, then there is no guarantee on what order they will call the slots
<ralsina> mandel: want to mumble this?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, lets do it since is the last tiny part I have left
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I'm there already
<dobey> alright, i need to get lunch. bbiab kids
<nessita> ralsina: when you have some slot, of you could review this: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/run-that-ui/+merge/92496 (gatox, is the right link ;-)), that's the key-branch for detaching UIs from the sso service
<nessita> everyone: I have one extra, final branch, that I'd need reviews on: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/policy-url/+merge/92541
<nessita> gatox: you may also be interested in that one ^ ;-)
<gatox> nessita, ack
<mandel> ralsina, mumble again?
<ralsina> mandel: I am still there :-)
<duanedesign> dobey: what was it that was preventing users from subscribing their Purrchased music folder? Was it that file Sync was disabled?
<nessita> mandel: added needs info to https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/support-user-name-url/+merge/92467
<mandel> nessita, ok, on it
<mandel> nessita, that is exactly why I added test_gsettings_auth_over_url to ensure that the gsettings win, atm I'm not sure which one should be the winner to be honest
<nessita> mandel: can you please check that with alecu?
<nessita> mandel: I saw the test, but from the code is hard to tell which one will win
<mandel> dobey, if gsettings has a username and password diff to the one in user:password@domain, do you have any idea which one should win ?
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on plicy-url
<nessita> ok, gotta go to run some errands
<nessita> ralsina: awesome! thanks. Though policy-url depends on run-that-ui, the most important one (read with time and energy :-))
<nessita> ralsina: ok, please drop me an email with any news
<nessita> I need to head out now
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I know, that was just a code review
<duanedesign> been getting a lot of tickets  from Windows users the last few days with the error 'WARNING - Please don't run the syncdaemon as root.'
<nessita> ok, see ya laters!
<ralsina> duanedesign: interesting
<duanedesign> i know U1 is not supposed to be run w/ elevated privelages, it just seems weird to be seeing these all the sudden
<ralsina> duanedesign: we added "root detection" to syncdaemon on windows in the latest version
<duanedesign> ahh
<ralsina> duanedesign: are those users on XP by chance?
<duanedesign> i am not 100 percent, but they seem to be on Windows 7
<ralsina> duanedesign: ok
<mandel> ralsina, http://paste.ubuntu.com/836858/
<ralsina> duanedesign: they should not be getting those since the installer is also supposed to run syncdaemon with downgraded provileges
<mandel> ralsina, X-Squid-Error
<duanedesign> ralsina: the logs do not seem to have much but if you would like to see any of them let me know
 * alecu is back, after bank and icecream stops.
<gatox> mmmmm icecream :D
<ralsina> duanedesign: could you mail me one? I will probably not look at it today, but soonish
<alecu> gatox, crema rusa y frutilla al agua
<duanedesign> ralsina: yes
<gatox> alecu, i'm trying to stop eating ice-cream....... and you are not helping jejee
<mandel> alecu, mumble>?
<alecu> mandel, regarding which setting takes precedence: choose any one of those, make a test for it, and make sure we pass it.
<mandel> alecu, ha, that is what I already did :)
<alecu> mandel, I think it's a corner case in any way.
<alecu> mandel, if we choose to change it, it's only a bug.
<alecu> mandel, great then.
<alecu> mandel, should I join mumble anyway?
<mandel> alecu, yes, I have a nice discovery we did with ralsina :)
 * alecu loves http error codes. 418 most of all
<mandel> alecu, lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog currently test_authenticated_proxy_is_used_creds_requested skipped
<mandel> alecu, you will have to remove it from the skip at the bottom of the test case, like the one with twisted
<mandel> nessita, typo fixed and alecu and I decided to leave it as it is with the test and later consider it a bug
<alecu> mandel, I got a different error in the proxy test, I think.
<alecu> mandel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/836900/
<ralsina> mandel, alecu, thisfred: http://www.flickr.com/photos/laserbread/6810063291/
<mandel> nessita, nessita so I managed to get someone else to walk the dog, so I can stay 1:30 mins more and then I have to go :(
<ralsina> mandel: nessita is not here, she's on errands
<mandel> alecu, that is the one, if you do a print error you will see
<mandel> alecu, also, if you look at the exception we are getting a WebClientError and not a UnauthorizedError
<alecu> mandel, probably that's because we are expecting the Unauthorized error code from the destination server, not from the proxy server
<alecu> (just guessing)
<mandel> alecu, annoying detail, proxyAuthenticationRequired and authenticationRequired are not fired..
<mandel> alecu, I'd hope that at least proxyAuthenticationRequired did :(
<alecu> mandel, right... if proxyAuthenticationRequired is not fired, then proxyAuthenticationRequired will never be.
<alecu> doh
<alecu> *if proxyAuthenticationRequired is not fired, then authenticationRequired will never be.
<mandel> alecu, yep, I guessed why you tried to say, remember I drink a lot, most of my conversations are like that ;)
<alecu> mandel, that would explain your dyslexia too!
<alecu> blame ballmer
<mandel> hahahaha
<duanedesign> can anyone help me answer this users question about running U1  as admin on Windows. https://pastebin.canonical.com/59969/
<mandel> duanedesign, AFAIK we support AD users, I have played with it
<mandel> duanedesign, that will proably use his home dir as $username.domain, for example I have an mandel.marvel
<mandel> duanedesign, and although the app will work the installer wont, that is, the installer has to be ran as a normal user because we have a limitation when we use the runas command as a domain user
<mandel> duanedesign, I think he might be able to run the birtock installer but as soon as he tries to do the wizard it will block
<mandel> duanedesign, the evil code is in ubuntuone_installer/gui/qt/utils/windows.py
<mandel> duanedesign, anything with a runas there won't work, you can ask him to try and execute the commands manually.. it might work
<mandel> alecu, shall we go review by review to land as much as possible?
<mandel> alecu, can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/support-user-name-url/+merge/92467
<alecu> mandel, I'm debugging the qt issue. should I review instead?
<mandel> alecu, lets review as much as possible, that way we land 75% of the feature and we can leave the rest as a bug :)
<mandel> alecu, well kind of hehe
<mandel> alecu, I don't think we will make that qt fix for today..
<thisfred> ralsina: heheh
<alecu> mandel, I think I found the bug :-)
<alecu> mandel, give me one more minute
<mandel> alecu, oh!!! cojonudo!
<alecu> mandel, I know. That's why I buy oversized calzoncillos.
<mandel> alecu, I was talking about the fact, not you ;)
<alecu> mandel, here's your 105: QNetworkReply::ProxyAuthenticationRequiredError
<alecu> mandel, it's not squid that's replying that: it's qt's error scheme.
<mandel> alecu, ralsina this? https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-19990
<alecu> mandel, http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qnetworkreply.html#NetworkError-enum
<ralsina> mandel: ahá!
<alecu> mandel, so: QNetworkReply.error() needs to be checked against that table.
<mandel> alecu, ralsina so, there is a bug in qt about it.. which means, we do a work around and do a error num check and do the retry the same way I did in the twisted test cases webclient
<alecu> mandel, if you want the HTTP status code: QNetworkReply.attribute(QNetworkRequest.HttpStatusCodeAttribute)
<alecu> mandel, it's not a bug
<ralsina> mandel: not a bug, just a bit harder
 * mandel stops saying 'puto squid' and starts to 'puto qt'
<alecu> or maybe it is...
<alecu> :-)
<mandel> alecu, ralsina so those bloody proxyAuthSignals are just there to play with my feelings.. how rude!
<alecu> mandel, they are probably broken... but don't worry about it, we can work around with what you've found.
<dobey> mandel: whatever is in the keyring is what should win :)
<dobey> duanedesign: no sure, i guess a number of things could cause it, including disabled file sync
<mandel> need to go 5 min
<dobey> nessita: why are most of your merge requests ending up in my spam folder?
<ralsina> dobey: nessita is away
<dobey> ok
<dobey> it's not an urgent matter :P
 * mandel back
<alecu> mandel, "autheticated" -> "authenticated"
<mandel> alecu, I hate being this dyslexic..
<mandel> I have tos tart using an spellchecker on vim
<alecu> mandel, other than that, I'm running tests to approve.
<alecu> mandel, approved first branch
<mandel> alecu, sweet, let me pass you the next one
<alecu> mandel, got it here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/836809/
<mandel> alecu, cool, the next nearly has not code at all, is just the xml and some settings for labels + the tests to ensure they are set
<briancurtin> mandel  - ":set spell"/":set nospell" works alright for me
<mandel> briancurtin, cool, I did not know that foo :)
<duanedesign> windows user seeing files getting deleted and has this error in his logs? https://pastebin.canonical.com/59980/
<ralsina> duanedesign: new bug!
<mandel> duanedesign, I've never seen that...
<duanedesign> ralsina: you want me to file a bug?
<ralsina> duanedesign: yes please
<mandel> duanedesign, is that the domain username guy?
<ralsina> duanedesign: assign to briancurtin :-)
<duanedesign> no different one :)
<duanedesign> silly question. What is the package for windows bugs?
<briancurtin> duanedesign: my name on launchpad is brian.curtin if you want to assign to me
<mandel> duanedesign, that is for the ubuntuone-client
<duanedesign> ok, any special tags you want?
<ralsina> duanedesign: tag it as u1-windows, while you are there
<mandel> duanedesign, anything related to an installation where sd works yet has bugs goes there, or in ase of a doubt add brian and me to the bug and we decide
<mandel> duanedesign, I like the 'saaaaaaaay what?' tag, but ralsina ones sounds better
<mandel> ralsina, any idea of how to get the QAuthenticator for a QNetworkAccessManage or a QNetworkReply?
<alecu> mandel, in the third branch: this file only changes in an EOL added to the end of it: ubuntu_sso/qt/gui.py
<ralsina> mandel: let me check the docs
<mandel> alecu, let me check
<mandel> alecu, yes, pep8
<mandel> or am I wrong?
<ralsina> mandel: looks like you cannot
<ralsina> mandel: so you will have to make it global or something like that
<alecu> mandel, maybe. It looked weird because the file didn't seem to change, but the diff showed an extra line at the bottom.
<ralsina> mandel: BUT you get it as argument in the authenticationRequired signal
<mandel> alecu, you mean removed, right?
<mandel> ralsina, yes, true..
<alecu> mandel, removed, yes. You are right, and it's fine.
<mandel> ralsina, exactly, so how am I suppose to emit that signal..
<ralsina> mandel: right, that is the signal we are not getting
<alecu> mandel, "cancle" -> "cancel"
<mandel> alecu, soy estupido!
<alecu> it would be interesting to have a spellchecker for code that understands CamelCase and under_scores
<mandel> alecu, certainly.. at least for me
<alecu> mandel, if we could add this to meld, it would make my reviews easier too :-)
<mandel> hahaha
<alecu> mandel, so, still on branch 3:
<alecu> mandel, ProxyCredsDialog takes a parameter named "domain"
<alecu> mandel, but it's not used yet (I suspect an upcoming branch)
<alecu> mandel, question is: what does that string looks like?
<alecu> mandel, and... will it be translated?
<alecu> mandel, because that's the string that goes into the keyring as name, right?
<mandel> alecu, look at the line 63 of the lp diff
<mandel> alecu, would be the name of the proxy host.. so in my case ad.marvel for example
<mandel> alecu, it will be passed by the webclient so that it lets the user know the host of the proxy he is connecting to and used for the keyring
<mandel> alecu, _on_save_clicked is where we used it for that
<alecu> mandel, that part looks clear
<ralsina> mandel: why do you need the QAuthenticator exactly?
<alecu> mandel, it's the way it's stored in the keyring I don't like
<alecu> ralsina, probably to set the user and password after the proxy returns an error.
<mandel> ralsina, ^
<ralsina> alecu: you set those in QNetworkProxy
<mandel> alecu, whats up with it?
<ralsina> mandel: ^
<mandel> ralsina, yeah,that was my second idea :)
<ralsina> mandel: good, becuase it's the right one ;-)
<mandel> alecu, I just have a few more mins.. is 21:00 here :(
<alecu> ralsina, usual sequence: try without password, it fails, try with password. If it fails, ask for newer passwords.
<alecu> mandel, ack
<ralsina> mandel: and you can get the QNetworkProxy from QNetworkAccessManager.proxy()
<alecu> mandel, so... set_credentials will set the key-type to "Ubuntu SSO credentials", and the token_name to something including the current computer name and the app_name you've passed
<ralsina> mandel: and the access manager you can get from the reply
<alecu> mandel, so, I think we should refactor ubuntu_sso/keyring/linux.py and windows.py so they allow you to pass some other stuff for all that
<mandel> alecu, seems reasonable, atm is doing: token-name: 192.168.1.100 @ ironman
<mandel> key-type: Ubuntu SSO credentials
<mandel> alecu, and the name of the key will be the domain
<alecu> mandel, we'll probably need to fix that. Let's open a bug and fix laters.
<mandel> alecu, +1
<mandel> alecu, would also be nice to get tx-secrets and the windows impl out and create a keyring lib that is async
<mandel> alecu, pykeyring has lots of bugs..
<alecu> mandel, I'm approving and creating a new bug for that.
<alecu> mandel, I'll keep reviewing, enjoy your weekend!
<mandel> alecu, I managed to get 10 more mins, just called the date saying I was late a little :P
<alecu> mandel, go away!
<mandel> alecu, next simply adds a bin to get the creds dialog, is kinda simple
<mandel> alecu, I'm actually quite proud of how I managed to get the pipeline so well divided.. :)
<alecu> mandel, :-)
<alecu> mandel, perhaps we need somebody else to review all those branches too?
<alecu> mandel, or get permission from ralsina to land'em with just one review ;-)
<mandel> alecu, yes, nessita said she would take a look, or maybe ralsina or gatox
<ralsina> mandel: remind me of URLs
<alecu> ralsina, http://paste.ubuntu.com/836809/
 * ralsina has been running like a beheaded chicken all day
<alecu> ralsina, I've already approved the first three
<ralsina> alecu: ok, I'll try to get those three before I EOD
<alecu> ralsina, like, spurting blood from your neck?
<mandel> ralsina, http://paste.ubuntu.com/836809/
<ralsina> alecu: like, mindlessly
<briancurtin> mandel: do these branches require any deep understanding that i might not have yet, or would i be ok to review?
<mandel> briancurtin, I think you are perfectly ok, some of them are simple qt stuff, the last one is the 'hard' one and is not proposed yet :)
<briancurtin> mandel: i'll take a look
<mandel> sweet!
<alecu> mandel, what does this mean? # HACK: At the moment we need to do that until sso is refactored
<mandel> alecu, you cannot correctly import the ui from qt unless you set that env var because the controls import the wrong main otherwise
<alecu> ugh-ly
<mandel> alecu, I though HACK was more appropriate, gatox is working on that
<alecu> mandel, great then.
<gatox> mandel, i finishing with the test in the last refactor
<ralsina> there is nothing in the stdlib that parses user:password???
<alecu> mandel, "Parse sys.arge options" -> "Parse sys.argentinos options"
<mandel> alecu, hahaha
<alecu> ralsina, you mean "[user[:password]@]hostname" ?
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<alecu> ralsina, I didn't look, but probably urlparse may do something useful with that. But it's not really a url, so that code made sense.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<ralsina> alecu: and no it doesn't (claims to do  but fails)
<mandel> ralsina, we talk about that, I wanted to have two problems :)
<alecu> mandel, "the domian whose" -> "the domain whose"
<dobey> i should try to write some magic test stuff that will pipe string literals and docstrings through aspell
<mandel> alecu, sorted out both
<mandel> dobey, that would be really really useful with me
<alecu> mandel, " we are retying" -> " we are retrying"
<dobey> i know :)
<mandel> I should not be allowed to use a keyboard..
<alecu> dobey, and then scattered all around our code we'll have "# aspell: ignore=W0666"
<mandel> I could sign my code as 'dictated but never read'
<dobey> alecu: nope
<ralsina> We should create our fake qt stuff for tests somewhere and share it accross projects
<dobey> alecu: i'd make it strip out URLs and validate them separately; and generally be simple and smart, completely unlike pylint
<mandel> ralsina, from FakeQt4.QtGui import QLabel
<mandel> ralsina, is not that as mad as mocker in a way?
<dobey> grammar checking would be nice too, but is a lot harder to do
<ralsina> mandel: nope
<ralsina> mandel: right now we probably have 12 different fakewidgets somewhere
<dobey> anyway
 * dobey goes to make a really big change real quick
<ralsina> dobey: getting married in Vegas? :-D
<dobey> no
<dobey> though i would love to have the technology to get from here to vegas, really quickly :)
<dobey> i would a) be insanely rich b) on my way to kepler 22-b already
<alecu> mandel, bug #930385
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 930385 in ubuntu-sso-client "Proxy credentials in the keyring have wrong attributes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930385
<mandel> alecu, thx!
<dobey> hmm, i guess i will have to rewrite this code in vala later though. i am sad i wasn't able to get to that this cycle
<ralsina> dobey: gwibber progress?
<mandel> alecu, ralsina unfortunately I have to go, no matter how nice you are I've got a date and don't want to miss it.. is not that you meet lots of people working from home ;)
<ralsina> mandel: go then!
<ralsina> mandel: say we said hi!
<mandel> ralsina, do we believe that we 'nearly' landed the feature and we just have bugs left?
<ralsina> mandel: let's reconsider on monday
<mandel> ralsina, I'm sure I can find a bug for each branch left :P
<dobey> ralsina: yep. i just want to get this code moving done today, as it's fairly simple, and needs to be done by ff. hitting another issue with the keyring gir which i'll be poking at again soon, but i needed to do something else for a bit today, and need to get this done :)
<ralsina> dobey: cool
<alecu> mandel, go away, have fun.
<mandel> ralsina, alecu I go, but give me the +1!
<mandel> ralsina, alecu I'll say hi :)
<ralsina> alecu: since mandel is leaving... I am reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/keyring-integration/+merge/92532
<ralsina> And username = str(self.ui.username_entry.text()) is a BAD idea
<mandel> ralsina, why?
<ralsina> alecu: that means if I type a unicode character there, it will crash with unicodedecodeerror
<mandel> ralsina, ah.. cure, fixing
<mandel> ralsina, using unicode is enough, right?
<ralsina> mandel: well, that will get you unicode :-)
<ralsina> mandel: I don't know what you have to pass to the next consumer
<mandel> ralsina, which is what we want, no?
<ralsina> mandel: I dn't know. What does keyring take?
<ralsina> I am guessing unicode, but I am not sure
<mandel> ralsina, secret = urllib.urlencode(cred)
<alecu> ralsina, yup, that str( is way out of place. Bad hurried review, alecu.
<ralsina> mandel: then unicode sounds right
<mandel> alecu, same as the code, I did not think about it..
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: I'm tempted on marking this as a bug and moving the branches forward.
<mandel> ralsina, updated pushed and leaving for good
<mandel> have a great weekend!
<ralsina> mandel: urlencode doesn't take unicode
<mandel> ralsina, then keyring is broken on sso too :)
<ralsina> so, it's tricky ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, since we do the same in the gtk and the sso views there.. nice catch!
<mandel> adios!
<ralsina> bye mandel
 * mandel walks away
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: we should discuss better on monday
<alecu> bye mandel
<briancurtin> have a good weekend mandel
<dobey> ralsina: well, i just successfully added a statusnet account with gtk3 gwibber-accounts. and it downloaded the new data; so at least that much is working in my gwibber branch now :)
<ralsina> dobey: awesome!
 * ralsina says ship it! ;-)
<ralsina> ship it good!
<dobey> yeah, i think by tuesday i'll have it shippable for sure
<ralsina> dobey: excellent news
<ralsina> I should send you a Hannibal Smith cigar
<alecu> ralsina loves it when a plan comes together
<ralsina> too bad I don't smoke
<alecu> who needs more vices, eh?
<alecu> mandel, even though you are gone, 4th branch approved.
<ralsina> yeah... I still have.... or maybe .... okWhile the authorities proudly showed off the seizure to local reporters, the sheer size of the find set off alarm among experts and officials from the United States and the United Nations. It was a sign, they said, of just how organized, efficient at manufacturing and brazen Mexico’s traffickers had become even after expanded efforts to dismantle their industry.
<ralsina> ,I
<ralsina> oops
<ralsina> that was oneweird paste
<ralsina> since I am nowherenearany key that may cause that
<ralsina> strangely appropiate though!
<joshuahoover> ralsina: fyi...i filed bug #930398 for the windows "please don't run syncdaemon as root" thing
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 930398 in ubuntuone-client "SyncDaemon - WARNING - Please don't run the syncdaemon as root (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930398
<ralsina> joshuahoover: cool thanks
<ralsina> joshuahoover: no idea what that is, but weĺlfigureit out
<ralsina> I mean, I know what it is, I don't yet know why it happens :-)
<joshuahoover> heh
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i noted in the bug description that we had a similar error occuring a while back but i'm not sure if it's at all related or not
<ralsina> joshuahoover: looking...
<dobey> goodbye libsyncdaemon
<ralsina> well, that one was fixed. I am leaning more towards our "root detection" being broken on windows
 * ralsina wonders who was the amateur who did THAT! (oh right, ralsina did)
<ralsina> the fool!
<joshuahoover> there was this wise man who recently wrote, "Why oh why do I have this talent to write crappy code that works? If my crappy code didn't work, I would be a better programmer."
<alecu> ralsina, some touchpads use the right upper corner as the middle button... could that be the reason for the paste?
<alecu> (so it was not really a paste but a "insert X selection")
<ralsina> alecu: indeed
<ralsina> alecu: I didn't copy that, I just selected it. Bad habit
<alecu> ralsina, it's like pointing with your finger while reading, right? :-)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: indeed a wise man
<ralsina> alecu: yeah :-)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: here he is in the simpsons, according to another guy in twitter: http://t.co/8piVqPoi
<joshuahoover> ha!
<gatox> ralsina, mandel alecu dobey briancurtin nessita ok.... i finish with the refactor!! i have time for 1 or 2 reviews if someone need something
<ralsina> gatox: did yo get reviews on your monter branch or is it still missing one?
<ralsina> monster*
<gatox> ralsina, if you didn't review it..... it still miss one :P
<gatox> ralsina, it was a lot.... but it was necessary :D
<ralsina> gatox: I'll take a good look later. Now I have to go parenting
<gatox> ralsina, ok! thanks!
<ralsina> bye ppl! See you all on monday or so!
<gatox> ralsina, bye
<gatox> ok, EOD for me then! see you on monday
 * dobey is rapidly losing potential reviewers as .ar falls off the net
<briancurtin> i think nessita was coming back later, so maybe .ar will rise again. i'm also around for another hour+
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> hrmm, maybe i won't be able to get this done today :(
<dobey> since i actually need to make 3 branches to do it. and update nightlies packaging
<alecu> bye all, this is my official EOW
<dobey> meh, gtk3 is really annoying me
<dobey> later all
<nessita> hello again!
<nessita> I had an internet outage
<nessita> ok, no emails, which is great
<nessita> I'm off then
<nessita> bye!
#ubuntuone 2012-02-11
<karni> Bye all o/
<jeroen-> question: Ubuntu One only shares new created files and folders (in the default ~/Ubuntu One, and in custom synced folders). How to let Ubunto One also sync existing files and folders?
<jeroen-> with 'shares' I mean 'syncs'
<jeroen-> can someone please answer my question? ^^^
#ubuntuone 2013-02-04
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, folks! :-D
<karni> Happy Monday, JamesTait :)
<JamesTait> Hey karni! How's tricks, me ol' mucker?
<karni> JamesTait: I be fine, as always me bucko, arrr!
<gatox> good morning!
 * JamesTait -> lunch
<mhall119> aquarius: what did I do to make you hate me so much?
<mhall119> first the notes UI, not notes sync?
<mhall119> now
<aquarius> mhall119, it's not specifically directed at you. :)
<mhall119> oh sure, you expect me to believe that decisions about services aren't a personal attack on my wants and desires?
<mhall119> aquarius: though if you add U1DB synging to GNotes, I might finally be free of my mono dependency
<aquarius> sometimes they are. and then we laugh and throw darts at a picture of you
<mhall119> :P
<davmor2> mhall119: next time we all meet up we can even have you hold the photo against the board ;)
 * mhall119 is going to skip next uds
<davmor2> mhall119: hahahaha
<davmor2> mhall119: did you ever think it was mono that hates you and not u1db at all ;)
<davmor2> mhall119: have a look at nitrotasks
<mhall119> davmor2: mono doesn't hate, mono loves everything
<mhall119> all it wants is to be loved in return
<mhall119> won't somebody please love poor old mono?
<davmor2> mhall119: NO! have you thought about running the phone sdk and notes :) you know it makes sense ;)
<mjuszczak> Hi all.  I have a question.  Does ubuntu one handle pictures or music any differently than say, a sync to S3 or Cloud Files?
<dobey> mjuszczak: ubuntu one has music streaming, and photo gallery sharing features
<mjuszczak> dobey: I buy most of my music from Amazon, so the files are sitting in Amazon Cloud Drive.  That's the only thing I use Amazon Cloud Drive for.... trying to see how I can get pictures and music off my local laptop.  Was thinking Shutterfly... but I run Ubuntu so maybe Ubuntu One is better.
<mjuszczak> does it generate thumbnails and such so browsing photos is easier?
<mjuszczak> or is that handled by the local .thumbnails?
<dobey> i'm pretty sure there are thumbnails on the server, but i don't really know anything about the implementation details for that. afaik it generates thumbnails on the server
<dobey> i work primarily on client side bits of ubuntu one
<mjuszczak> OK, thanks!
<beuno> mjuszczak, it does generate the thumbnails
<mjuszczak> okay, cool.
<mjuszczak> good to know.
#ubuntuone 2013-02-05
<cjohnston> Is there any update on the tomboy notes problem?
<cjohnston> I don't have the ability to restore the backup
<chaselivingston> cjohnston: should be fixed now from what i understand
<cjohnston> ack
<JamesTait> Good moaning! ;-)
<rye> cjohnston: hi, so, may I ask you to run http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py to see whether the api exports the data
<gatox> good morning!
<popey> hullo!
<popey> my tomboy notes disappeared when synced yesterday
<popey> someone just tweeted that the same happened to them today
<popey> and someone else in #ubuntu-uk just had it happen
<popey> has the U1 sync been turned off early for tomboy?
<popey> ^^ being the person in #ubuntu-uk it happened to
<mungbean_> somebody else on askubuntu wrote a question today about it too
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/251523/where-are-my-u1-synced-tomboy-notes
<mungbean_> i added your answer popey
<rye> the notes are not deleted completely, they are in the database but they were marked for removal by tomboy. Therefore it is possible to undelete them
<cjohnston>  /63
<mjuszczak> Are mp3s from Ubuntu One Music similar to the mp3s from Amazon MP3 in the sense of quality and DRM-freeness?
<beuno> mjuszczak, indeed they are
<beuno> no DRM
<mjuszczak> I've been using Amazon for most things... I use S3 to store my files and then I buy my music from their store and keep it in cloud player.  Though I run Ubuntu Desktop so lately I've been thinking of using Ubuntu One instead.
<beuno> mjuszczak, you get free music streaming when you buy a song, so you'd get both + local syncing
<mjuszczak> yeah, but I tend to use mplayer to play songs ;)
<mjuszczak> so I'd probably still want to download them maybe
<mjuszczak> not sure why I winked
<mjuszczak> but
<mjuszczak> maybe mplayer command line supports ubuntu one streaming?  Or could I use something like fuse?
<dobey> mjuszczak: if you want to have them locally as well, you can just choose to have the "Purchased Music" folder synchronized locally in the ubuntu one control panel app
<mjuszczak> that easy huh?  awesome.
<dobey> mjuszczak: then you can play them with mplayer. i don't know of anything that uses mplayer and supports u1 music streaming
<dobey> you could of course, just go to the ubuntu one web page and play them straight on the web site, as well
<mjuszczak> And I can probably use Ubuntu One to store pictures/videos instead of syncing them up to S3 like I do now.
<mjuszczak> Could I upload the existing purchased amazon mp3s?
<dobey> sure
<dobey> as long as you have enough available space in your account, you can upload whatever files you have, regardless of what type of file they are
<dobey> only music and photos are treated specially at the moment, though
<mjuszczak> how are photos treated?
<beuno> mjuszczak, in what sense?
<dobey> mjuszczak: there's a photo gallery sharing feature on the ubuntu one web site
<mjuszczak> ahh, gotcha.
 * dobey recalls saying this the other day
<mjuszczak> You did, sorry
<mjuszczak> I just didn't know if there was additional special treatment.
<beuno> mjuszczak, here's an example: http://ubuntuone.com/album/66VrjKiyrdLEohkDC4eTRt
<mjuszczak> I have about 5,000 unorganized pictures to upload somewhere.  Should I sort them prior to uploading to ubuntu one or will the generated thumbnails make it easy to sort them once uploaded?
<mjuszczak> bueno: congratulations
<beuno> mjuszczak, thanks. And yes, you should sort them by folder
<beuno> that's what U1 uses to represent albums
<mjuszczak> okay, cool.  Thanks.
<mjuszczak> okay one more quick question - I have a decent amount of mp3s inside $HOME/Music -- if I "synchronize that" with Ubuntu one, will it put it in the same place that the music I buy from Ubuntu One Music lives?
<mmcc> mjuszczak: Hi. It'll treat those MP3s the same as other files, they'll just be synced to your other computers at $HOME/Music
<mmcc> the music you buy from U1 Music is placed in ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/<albumname>/*
<mmcc> however - your music inside $HOME/Music will be available to play via the web UI at https://one.ubuntu.com/music/player/
<mmcc> (as is the purchased music, of course)
<dobey> mjuszczak: basically what he said. we have to put the purchased music in a separate folder for technical reasons, and because people may not necessarily want to automatically have their entire music collection synced up because they bought one song :)
<dobey> but we make it easy to do that, for those who do want to sync all their music
<mjuszczak> awesome :) Thanks!
#ubuntuone 2013-02-06
<mjuszczak> I'm already using ecryptfs to protect /home, however, I'd like to do something similar to what ecryptfs-mount-private does where it creates a single directory that's encrypted.  This way, I can symlink other directories (like $HOME/Documents) to that directory and have them uploaded to ubuntu one encrypted.  But it won't let me since $HOME/.Private already exists.  Any ideas?  I don't want to encrypt everything to ubuntuone (pictures/music shoul
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<karni> Morning o/
<gatox> good morning!
<mjuszczak> I'm already using ecryptfs to protect /home, however, I'd like to do something similar to what ecryptfs-mount-private does where it creates a single directory that's encrypted.  This way, I can symlink other directories (like $HOME/Documents) to that directory and have them uploaded to ubuntu one encrypted.  But it won't let me since $HOME/.Private already exists.  Any ideas?  I don't want to encrypt everything to ubuntuone (pictures/music shoul
<dobey> rye: ^^ maybe you can help mjuszczak ?
 * rye thinks
<rye> mjuszczak: uhm, so your home directory is already an ecryptfs mount?
<rye> point
<mjuszczak> rye: yeah
<mjuszczak> rye: I've been thinking of just creating .Documents-sync and having a cron run to sync files from Documents, encrypt them, and drop them in .Documents-sync (which would go to ubuntu one).  But that seems inefficient.
<mjuszczak> I do a lot of consulting and sometimes I temporarily drop things in Documents so I just want to make sure it's being backed up encrypted.
<rye> mjuszczak: but ubuntuone-syncdaemon running as a user service will see the files unencrypted
<rye> mjuszczak: and i am not sure that layering of ecryptfs over ecryptfs will work as expected
<rye> or will work at all
<rye> mjuszczak: also I may not be reading your first sentence properly - you have ecryptfs to protect home directory but you don't want to encrypt everything?
<mjuszczak> rye: I want ~Music and ~Pictures synced to Ubuntuone unencrypted.  ~Documents I want synced encrypted.
<mjuszczak> What I was going to do was just create a ~Private and sync ~.Private to Ubuntu One.
<mjuszczak> but since I'm already encrypting my entire home dir it won't let me double up, it seems
<rye> mjuszczak: I guess in this case full home dir encryption will not work for you
<mjuszczak> If I'm using the LVM encryption option in 12.10 plus encrypting my home dir am I already double encrypting anyway?
<rye> mjuszczak: lvm encryption as dm-crypt?
<mjuszczak> I'm not sure.  During the 12.10 install I selected both "use LVM, encrypt the system, encrypt my home dir"
<mjuszczak> rye: any other ideas?
#ubuntuone 2013-02-07
<tr3nton> Does the u1 android app source favour any particular Java IDE?
<rye> tr3nton: karni (the developer of the app) uses Eclipse, so maybe that's the preferred IDE
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<karni> tr3nton: Eclipse as far as IDE is concerned. ant as far as simplicity is concerned.
<tr3nton> rye: karni: cheers
<gatox> good morning!
<theadmin> Hi. I have a problem with Ubuntu One running in Windows XP. Does not run :/ Says that the "application configuration" is incorrect. What can I do? I seriously want to get away from Dropbox
<chaselivingston> theadmin: Hi, could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact  so we can get some more information from you?
<theadmin> chaselivingston: Submitted that.
<chaselivingston> theadmin: awesome, thanks. i'll get in touch asap to get some more info
<theadmin> chaselivingston: The same error appears not only with ubuntuone-control-panel-qt, but ALL the apps in the C:\Program Files\ubuntuone\ directory, even u1sdtool :/
<chaselivingston> theadmin: hm ok, we'll look into it
<theadmin> chaselivingston: Thanks.
<theadmin> The OS is SP3, 32-bit, all the updates installed
<dobey> thedac: didn't you file a bug about this last night?
<briancurtin> gatox: i'm on ubuntu now
<gatox> briancurtin, good...... to install qt5 execute this:
<gatox> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-proper && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-qtquick2-plugin qtdeclarative5-xmllistmodel-plugin
<briancurtin> gatox: cool, will run updates and add those in
<gatox> briancurtin, ack
<theadmin> chaselivingston: If you are still around, just wanted to say that I solved my issue with U1 not working on Windows XP - it was the lack of Microsoft Visual C++ Redistributable 2008. Jeez, they should point out dependencies on the website, Windows doesn't handle em.
<chaselivingston> theadmin: interesting, thanks for the info. rye, briancurtin: this might be of interest to you ^^^
<theadmin> I wonder how come Windows Update didn't pull that one in, though, it's supposed to...
<theadmin> Oh well
<briancurtin> hmm...we bundle the runtime itself so we don't need to have the redistributable be a part of the installer. very odd that it's not working
<briancurtin> and by bundle the runtime itself, I mean it's in the Program Files\ubuntuone\dist\ folder so the applications which run in that folder has a local copy
<briancurtin> anyway, i will look into either re-adding the redistributable to the installer, or trying to isolate why our current setup isn't working in all cases
<dobey> briancurtin: hrmm, was it control panel, or the installer, failing to run though?
<dobey> i guess control panel
<briancurtin> dobey: control panel is what fails to run
<briancurtin> dobey: we used to run the MS vcredist installer as a part of our installer, but i took that out in favor of (legally) bundling the runtime DLLs beside the executables
<dobey> right
#ubuntuone 2013-02-08
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :-D
<gatox> good morning!
<briancurtin> gatox: so i played around more yesterday afternoon and still don't have qt5. is there a wiki you used to get setup?
<gatox> briancurtin, this one: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/ and i justttttt see they changed the steps today..... yesterday i says what i told you
<gatox> briancurtin, you need to only install qt5..... not the qml toolkit
<briancurtin> that wiki doesn't say to install anything then if i dont need that QML toolkit, just add that repository
<mhall119> aquarius: who's maintaining apps.ubuntu.com these days?
<SonikkuAmerica> What's wrong with Ubuntu One for Windows? (8)
<dobey> that question isn't answerable without a description of what you are seeing
<dobey> afaik, it works fine
<SonikkuAmerica> (I was getting there.) The instant I click on anything -- "Sorry, a problem occurred and Ubuntu One needs to close."
<SonikkuAmerica> (There you are.)
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually, the instant it starts.
<dobey> does it say what problem it was that occurred? it usually does
<SonikkuAmerica> Let me check...
<SonikkuAmerica> Here it is: >>> TypeError: Required argument 'Type' (pos 2) not found
<dobey> that's quite odd.
<dobey> chaselivingston: ^^ can you help SonikkuAmerica file a support request with the necessary logs?
<SonikkuAmerica> It seems he stepped away from his machine...
<dobey> File a support request on https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/ and someone from support will get back to you and tell you how you can attach the logs to the report
<dobey> he's probably busy dealing with support requests or something at the moment :)
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, thanks!
#ubuntuone 2013-02-10
<ahmedipa> hi
<ahmedipa> problem with ubuntu one
<ahmedipa> do you have any solution ?
<ahmedipa> this is problem package have unmet dependencies
<ahmedipa> is anybody here
<ahmedipa> ??
#ubuntuone 2014-02-04
<Guest30957> Good morning all; happy Homemade Soup Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-02-05
<Guest38143> Good morning all; happy Digital Learning Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-02-06
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Busby Babes Day! :-)
#ubuntuone 2014-02-07
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Wave All Your Fingers At Your Neighbours Day! :-D
<aFeijo> hi friends. Out of the blue my ubuntu 12.04 machine is showing AUTH FAILED at the Ubuntu One app, how can I fix this?
<aFeijo> no one?
#ubuntuone 2015-02-02
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy World Wetlands Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-02-03
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Eileen Collins Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-02-04
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thank A Mailman Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-02-05
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Weatherman’s Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-02-06
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Doodle Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2018-02-05
<SUPERNETS> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL BEST IRC NETWORK FUCK YOUR NETWORK
<SUPERNETS>                                                               
<SUPERNETS>                                                             
<SUPERNETS> YOUR IRC NETWORK IS TERRIBLE NO ONE CHATS THERE COME CHAT HERE 
<SUPERNETS>                                                               
<SUPERNETS>                                                              
<SUPERNETS> WE TAKE CHATS TO A NEW LEVEL, SOMETHING YOU'VE NEVER SEEN BEFORE
<SUPERNETS> JanC Spads mthaddon` verterok siel higgins pjdc ralsina ubot5 sayakb ubuntulog
#ubuntuone 2018-02-08
<turd> СНRОПО IS TEACHING A CLASS @ iяс.sцреяиетs.ояg сни sцреявоwl
<turd> Spads higgins JanC mthaddon verterok siel pjdc ralsina ubot5 sayakb ubuntulog
